# Former Coding thread - Closed



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

With the availabity of psdzdata 47.4 and no reporting of any serious issue, I have updated my first post on step by step instructions. 

You can use the batch files if you have the psdz data files. Three batch files are included 1. New installation 2. Update the previous installation by replacing the data files and 3. Totally cleanup the current installation including E-Sys. 

Best Wishes

April1


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Where can I download the psdzdata 47.4 files?
Thanks,


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

PM me with your email ID


----------



## larrylotus (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd like to contribute at finding new neat features to activate or modify through coding. But frankly, I don't quite know where to start looking.

And I can't read or speak German, so I've been using Google Translate to somehow understand the sub-sections of the modules. Not always obvious !

I also notice that some mods require changes to one or more sections... And I'm a little insecure (but not too much) about screwing up the car to a point that it will no longer start. And then hear the classical "I told you so..." from my wife 

Any insights or tricks will be appreciated, thanks !


----------



## drkay (Aug 2, 2012)

*No Targets Listed*

April1;
Software loaded into computer. Cable OK when connected to OBD as my VIN is read. When I hit the "connect" button there are no "target" listings. I have an F25 (2013). Any suggestions?


----------



## nwvalleyjock (Aug 23, 2012)

Partial success on my first programming attempt! Cable finally came from Hong Kong (was stuck in US Customs for over a week) but it appears to be well-made, works just fine, and only cost $29.

Since I'm taking the car to the dealership this week for its annual maintenance and possibly some software updates (hesitation issue, slight pull to right, etc.) I didn't want to go nuts today given that I've read that software updates by the dealer will wipe out my altered settings. So I'll do more next weekend, after I get the car back.

What I did do successfully was program it in module CAS so the key fob will allow me to close the windows & moon roof -- functionality, I might add, that my 2007 328xi had standard. Interestingly, it doesn't seem to fold my mirrors, though. Now I did not notice that I should have also changed the related item in the FRM module, so maybe that's why the mirrors didn't fold ***8230;.. just a guess .. and something I can honestly live without, anyway. I rarely fold them in except when parked long term at the airport, anyway. I also changed the TPMS settings in the HU_CIC module, though it did not add tire pressure and temperature to my display. Big disappointment, as that was the one change I really wanted ... and I'm pretty sure I have the TPMS since I have metal valve stems, not rubber. Oh well, maybe someone can figure that out since the "cheat sheet" says that change works for some people but obviously not all. Darn. Finally, I also changed the Speed Limit Info settings in HU_CIC but didn't change the related setting in KOMBI, so that's not working yet (and I have the rear-view mirror cam, as I have Lane Departure and Automatic High Beams) but should be when I fix that.

Two questions from today's experience, though. I ran the batch file that is posted elsewhere on this site to back up my CAF files after reading them in E-sys. After I was done making my changes above, I went to look for the original files, and though I found a folder My_CAF_Files with a sub-folder date & time-stamped properly, that folder was empty. What might have gone wrong? I'm not too upset that I don't now have an original unaltered set of files, but I'd like to make sure it works going forward. Second question is that I didn't even see the HKFM module so I could code the inside button and key fob to close the trunk when pressed. Is that because I only had the v45.1 psdzdata files to work with? Should that module appear if I upgrade to the v46.6 files I see on here now?

Anyway,. I wanted to share my experience today so that other newbies might not feel so intimidated by the process of programming the car. It's really not too bad if you follow the step-by-step instructions given in the Getting Started document. Really!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

CAF files will be copied to a date time stamped folder if:
1. E-Sys is installed at the default location else you need to edit the batch file
2. After making the changes to cafd files, they are saved.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi I'm new here. Do not speak English so I have to work with Google translator and I hope it works.
I encode for some time and have the V46.6 work load but not, or are too old.
Does anyone have a link for 47.4?
Would be very grateful.

Is there a Esys the German experts speaking?
Would have access to a 750iL F02 and F10 M5 both have no more VMAX limit. NOT made ***8203;***8203;by Dynan.
Is it interesting?


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hallo Beer55

Experte bin ich vielleicht nicht, aber spreche deutsch, und hab schon einige Sachen erfolgreich codiert an meine f25

Grüsse aus der Schweiz, Chris


----------



## esmond (Jun 10, 2012)

help to send links of 47.4 to gpssg at hotmail

really appreciated. thanks.


----------



## nwvalleyjock (Aug 23, 2012)

esmond said:


> help to send links of 47.4 to gpssg at hotmail
> 
> really appreciated. thanks.


Check your email.


----------



## drkay (Aug 2, 2012)

Fixed, copied files per directions. Had to create "e-sysest" folder on "C" drive as it did not exist. Will try on vehicle soon.


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

mistake at

First time full backup of Car's configuration files:
12.Right click on each green CAFD and click on "Read Coding data". Afre codes are read, green icon will change into a folder icon.

report -"1" Errors
Transaktions-Report: Aktion:Codierdaten lesen
CAS[40]
readCPS O.K
cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found***65281;[c012]

Pls tell me how can i do ? 
Thanks.









[br]


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Give us more info to understand your problem better. Your car model , psdz day used?

Are you able to read any other cafd file?


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

April1 said:


> Give us more info to understand your problem better. Your car model , psdz day used?
> 
> Are you able to read any other cafd file?


sorry, i am chinese. so don't good at english.
my car is 2012 F18 535Li
what is mean of "psdz day used" ?
i can't read any cafd file.
it said can not found files.


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

my soft is E-SYS 3.184 + PSDZdata v.46.6

E-SYS 3.184 download from
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624780

v.46.6 PSDZdata download from
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=632736


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are able to read at least few cafd files, it's then just psdz data set issue. Change to 46.3 or to next higher version.


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

April1 said:


> Give us more info to understand your problem better. Your car model , psdz day used?
> 
> Are you able to read any other cafd file?





April1 said:


> If you are able to read at least few cafd files, it's then just psdz data set issue. Change to 46.3 or to next higher version.


i can't read any cafd files.
psdz now is 46.6 new than 46.3 ?
how can i do ?
thanks.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Please read the manual installation steps and see if you have followed correctly. Also have you assigned the key to E-Sys?


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

Coding CAFD files:
9.Select the edited CAFD file on SVT box and Click on "Code FDL" in coding box on right.

said "Failed to sign FDL [C158]"

I think it is "Code Away.est" files wrong. [from bmdcoding pin=2690]
Can u tell where to download it ?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

i can download from car and and i can upload to car now.
i can edit it. but i can't save it. 
why ?


----------



## lufei (Sep 9, 2012)

i can give you cafd files.

can u help me to do edit ?

and sent it back to me after edit.

i can upload it to my car.

i want to fix dvd in montion.


----------



## JamesShih (Sep 12, 2012)

Can anyone send me the downlink of psdzdata v47.4? 
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamesShih said:


> Can anyone send me the downlink of psdzdata v47.4?
> Thank you.


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lufei said:


> i can download from car and and i can upload to car now.
> i can edit it. but i can't save it.
> why ?


Are you getting an E-Sys Error? If so, what exactly is the error?

Is your problem just with HU_CIC? Are you able to FDL Code other ECU's and save the coding?


----------



## Jrbust91 (Sep 8, 2012)

After I make changes and "code FDL", I read the file again and it does not show my changes it shows the previous values, is this normal? Does it take time to update the values also?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jrbust91 said:


> After I make changes and "code FDL", I read the file again and it does not show my changes it shows the previous values, is this normal? Does it take time to update the values also?


It's immediate as soon as the FDL Coding is complete. You are hitting the Save Icon after making your changes and before FDL Coding? After you FDL Code, does it show that it was successfully processed in the Pop-Up Window?


----------



## Jrbust91 (Sep 8, 2012)

yes, save changes, back green arrow, select module, code fdl , goes through no errors, but the change is not reflected when I read the module from the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jrbust91 said:


> yes, save changes, back green arrow, select module, code fdl , goes through no errors, but the change is not reflected when I read the module from the car.


What E-Sys version are you using?

Is this happening on every FDL Code you make, in multiple ECU's, or have you tried just one ECU, one FDL Code?


----------



## Jrbust91 (Sep 8, 2012)

This is mainly happening on the CAS Module 3003 FH MASTER, trying to code the fold in mirrors, this is on a 09, 750 I beleive it is F002 chasis, using the F10 cheat sheet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jrbust91 said:


> This is mainly happening on the CAS Module 3003 FH MASTER, trying to code the fold in mirrors, this is on a 09, 750 I beleive it is F002 chasis, using the F10 cheat sheet.


So, all you are doing is coding KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG FB and FA, changing it them from nicht_aktiv to aktiv, and after you FDL Code and read the ECU, it reverts back to nicht_aktiv? You aren't changing any Werte Values?


----------



## arcfin1 (Apr 13, 2011)

marcosg said:


> I am new to coding and following the information in this forum I have successfully managed to connect to the car and read the coding data .
> I am now looking forward to programming.
> Thank you everyone for your valued contribution and knowledge.


Hello,

I dont know anything about coding but i lijke what Iam reading. Where can I get this equipment and...do you know if there is anyone in the Atlanta area that will code it. 2011 528i


----------



## Jrbust91 (Sep 8, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, all you are doing is coding KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG FB and FA, changing it them from nicht_aktiv to aktiv, and after you FDL Code and read the ECU, it reverts back to nicht_aktiv? You aren't changing any Werte Values?


OK, I think I found the problem.
The Cheat Sheet says to change the parameter form nicht_aktiv/00 to aktiv/01, aparently after selecting aktiv the werte reverts to 00, I was changing it to 01, the parameter would remain aktiv, but at the time of saving the werte 01 would revert the parameter to nicht_aktiv (not visible until I reopen the module), I just changed the parameter, left the value alone and it worked. The cheat sheet confused me.

thanks for your guidance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jrbust91 said:


> OK, I think I found the problem.
> The Cheat Sheet says to change the parameter form nicht_aktiv/00 to aktiv/01, aparently after selecting aktiv the werte reverts to 00, I was changing it to 01, the parameter would remain aktiv, but at the time of saving the werte 01 would revert the parameter to nicht_aktiv (not visible until I reopen the module), I just changed the parameter, left the value alone and it worked. The cheat sheet confused me.
> 
> thanks for your guidance.


Bingo. :thumbup:


----------



## cu08senior (Sep 20, 2012)

*Coding on older models & questions*

Question -- I'm brand new to these forums and coding. Just bought a 2012 E93... And was interested in Coding (i.e. Automatic Hardtop convertible movements via keyless comfort keyfob, etc)

I noticed the majority of this forum was dedicated to FXX models.

A) Could anyone point me in the direction of some E9X coding manuals, background info, etc.

B) Also, I know that BMW is coming out with a revamped iDrive/ConnectedDrive in the next year or two... What are my options to make this part of my current car (i.e. Software Update from BMW, BMW retrofit, Coding, etc)

Many apologies-- Really new to this BMW iDrive world-- had an old 2004 325xi that really required no modding... but looking forward to playing catch-up!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cu08senior said:


> Question -- I'm brand new to these forums and coding. Just bought a 2012 E93... And was interested in Coding (i.e. Automatic Hardtop convertible movements via keyless comfort keyfob, etc)
> 
> I noticed the majority of this forum was dedicated to FXX models.
> 
> ...


You are correct. Most of what is here is Fxx Chassis and E-Sys related, although some of the users here came from Exx chassis or still have an Exx chassis that they code with NCS Expert, INPA, Tool32, etc., and flash with WinKFP.

Your best bet though is to go here, and read this thread, maybe not all 193 pages, but at least the 1st post. This should get you going in the right direction.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=451145

The new iDrive is here now, as in 2013 F10's. Your 2012 E93 surely will be able to be retrofitted with the new new CIC Head Unit (HU_NBT), but it will be more complicated and more expensive than what it was to retrofit the previous CIC Head Unit (HU_CIC) into a factory CCC Head Unit vehicle. The new HU_NBT has Combox (TCU & MULF) built into it, so the Unit Cost will be much more, plus the hardware installation will be much more than just swapping the Head Unit as all the Combox wiring in the trunk will need to be relocated to connections on the CIC. On top of that, the FSC Codes in your current CIC will not work with the new CIC. So, you will still need to either buy and import and activate all your FSC Codes into the new Head Unit for Navigation, Voice Recognition, Maps, Sat Radio, BMW Apps, etc., or buy a Hardware Activation Module (CAN Filter) for Navigation and Voice Recognition, and FSC Codes for the others. This by itself will be very expensive. So, is it doable? Sure, if you have a lot of money to throw at it.


----------



## cu08senior (Sep 20, 2012)

So essentially, in addition to actually buying the mod and having it done -- I would have to pay BMW for *new* access to the same services I currently have just with a newest Combox/CIC? Or I could buy this CAN Filter (which may fake them for me, etc?) I need a glossary of terms ha.

Learning slowly.... May just start with modding my ComfortAccess KeyFOB to open/close roof and mirrors automatically ....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cu08senior said:


> So essentially, in addition to actually buying the mod and having it done -- I would have to pay BMW for *new* access to the same services I currently have just with a newest Combox/CIC? Or I could buy this CAN Filter (which may fake them for me, etc?) I need a glossary of terms ha.
> 
> Learning slowly.... May just start with modding my ComfortAccess KeyFOB to open/close roof and mirrors automatically ....


Yes. The FSC Codes are VIN Specific. If you program your actual VIN into any new Head Unit, as would be the OEM way, the FSC Codes inside the donor CIC would not be any good, as they have the old donor VIN, so you would have to replace them. Your original ones from your old CIC can't be used in the new CIC either, so you would need all new FSC Codes. There some sellers though that sell a hardware activation module (aka, emulator or CAN Filter) that allows you to keep the donor VIN in the CIC and the FSC Codes, as it fools the CIC into thinking the VIN is the same as the car VIN. This though I believe only works on for the Navigation and Voice Recognition functions, so I am not sure about the FSC Codes for other functions such as Map, Sat Radio, BMW Apps, etc., and how they are made to work.


----------



## maksymw (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

My English is poor, so I write with a translator. Could I ask for links to psz 47.4 for PM? In Poland, unfortunately, very hard to get and I need this for my F25. Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maksymw said:


> Hi,
> 
> My English is poor, so I write with a translator. Could I ask for links to psz 47.4 for PM? In Poland, unfortunately, very hard to get and I need this for my F25. Thank you very much!


PM Sent.


----------



## moustik (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello

Can anyone send me the Links for psz 47.4.

Thanks Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moustik said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone send me the Links for psz 47.4.
> 
> Thanks Steve


PM Sent.


----------



## moustik (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you shawnsheridan

Steve


----------



## fontana302 (Jun 26, 2010)

Can I get the link as well?


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fontana302 said:


> Can I get the link as well?
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

Can someone attach a cheat sheet for coding values Please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> Can someone attach a cheat sheet for coding values Please?


You mean like the one at the bottom of Post #1 here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624369


----------



## anton831 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dont know if this has been brought up but what all could you really do with the cable and software like can you recode a abs module or see codes that are in the car but doesnt trigger the check engine light


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anton831 said:


> Dont know if this has been brought up but what all could you really do with the cable and software like can you recode a abs module or see codes that are in the car but doesnt trigger the check engine light


You can recode and flash update the firmware on any ECU with E-Sys and the PSdZdata. For reading codes though, you need ISTA/D.


----------



## anton831 (Mar 10, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can recode and flash update the firmware on any ECU with E-Sys and the PSdZdata. For reading codes though, you need ISTA/D.


So yes then because im having the hardest time getting my abs flashed due to they are only open m-f close early and all the shops are far away from my location it almost imposible asking a friend who works also and they want to keepn the car the whole day. If I can do this with the suppied information posted I might go this route


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anton831 said:


> So yes then because im having the hardest time getting my abs flashed due to they are only open m-f close early and all the shops are far away from my location it almost imposible asking a friend who works also and they want to keepn the car the whole day. If I can do this with the suppied information posted I might go this route


Well, I am working with another User on an E-Sys ECU Flashing Guide, which is very close to complete, so there will be an instruction for this soon.

Your 528i is an F10 correct?

First though, I would just try and VO Code ABS, but I am not sure which ECU specifically as there is no ABS Module by itself. Probably ACSM I guess, or CAS.


----------



## anton831 (Mar 10, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, I am working with another User on an E-Sys ECU Flashing Guide, which is very close to complete, so there will be an instruction for this soon.
> 
> Your 528i is an F10 correct?
> 
> First though, I would just try and VO Code ABS, but I am not sure which ECU specifically as there is no ABS Module by itself. Probably ACSM I guess, or CAS.


Im not sure on all the terms used but I have a 2000 model


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anton831 said:


> Im not sure on all the terms used but I have a 2000 model


Um..wait. 2000, as in 12 years old? E-Sys only works on Fxx Chassis, so for 5 Series that would only be F10's, from Model Year's 2011 forward in the U.S.

If you do not have an F10, you need NCS Expert for Coding and WinKFP for flashing, but unfortunately, I can not help you with that. I don't deal with the older Exx Chassis.


----------



## anton831 (Mar 10, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Um..wait. 2000, as in 12 years old? E-Sys only works on Fxx Chassis, so for 5 Series that would only be F10's, from Model Year's 2011 forward in the U.S.
> 
> If you do not have an F10, you need NCS Expert for Coding and WinKFP for flashing, but unfortunately, I can not help you with that. I don't deal with the older Exx Chassis.


Thats ok you helped me out more than any of the so called specialist shops ive been to ive seen the ncs expert ill do some research on the other but thats a big start


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anton831 said:


> Thats ok you helped me out more than any of the so called specialist shops ive been to ive seen the ncs expert ill do some research on the other but thats a big start


Ok. Good luck. Just so you know, you have an E39 (1995***8211;2003 5 Series) Chassis, so Google "BMW E39 Coding", and besides NCS Expert, if you end up needing to flash any firmware, you will also need WinKFP.

Also, you will need the proper Interface (cable) for an E39. I'm not sure what that is though.


----------



## buflanx6 (Oct 1, 2012)

how or where i can find out what model i have in my x6 2011 bmw.

you mentioned Step by step instructions for* Fxx Series*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

buflanx6 said:


> how or where i can find out what model i have in my x6 2011 bmw.
> 
> you mentioned Step by step instructions for* Fxx Series*


E-Sys is only for Fxx Chassis vehicles. Your X6 is an E71/E72 chassis, which is the old architecture. You need NCS Expert and SP-Daten for your car, not E-SYS and SPdZData. Also, you need DCAN cable, not an ENET cable. Sorry.


----------



## mdernst (Oct 3, 2003)

Where is the EDIABAS.INI file referred to in the installation instructions available for download?

Mike


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

It should be in setup folder.


----------



## mdernst (Oct 3, 2003)

April1 said:


> It should be in setup folder.


I'm scratching my head here. In step 3 of your post #1 on this thread you state:

3. Also copy Setup_3.18.4-47.4.v1.bat and EDIABAS.INI files into the same folder.

I can't find the EDIABAS.INI file you want copied to save my life.

Thanks in advance for any help,

Mike


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

ziff73 said:


> hi all, could someone pm me a link to the esys and psdzdata install files?
> 
> thanks!


This to start please.

Finally found an old Dell Inspiron 5100, formatted and partitioned a separate 45G partition and then loaded WinXP Sp3 on the other 25G partition. This will be my dedicated garage laptop/coding machine now since I really didn't feel like bothering with virtualization on my shiny new MacBook Air and all that. Note: don't toss your old Xp era laptops away.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Note that SW itself will occupy about 22GB.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

April1 said:


> Note that SW itself will occupy about 22GB.


I have 45G set aside just for coding.....can increase up 50 if necessary. Someone put a 2007 era 70G hd in this old thing.


----------



## tomeller (Oct 30, 2012)

*Drl*

Hi, Is there a F30 cheatsheet that includes turning off DRL, or are UK spec cars stuck with them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you not have the option under iDrive to toggle them on and off in the U.K.?

I don't know about the F30 DRL's, but for the F10, it is FRM / DRL_MODUS = nicht_aktiv.


----------



## jpimpao01 (Aug 28, 2008)

Fr3nki3 said:


> Hello @ all !
> I need the PSdZdata v47.5 can somebody give me a link?
> Sorry, for my bad engish


X2

Thanks.


----------



## tomeller (Oct 30, 2012)

Handbook says yes, i-drive and dealership says no, new EU rules??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jpimpao01 said:


> X2
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you not have the option under iDrive to toggle them on and off in the U.K.?
> 
> I don't know about the F30 DRL's, but for the F10, it is FRM / DRL_MODUS = nicht_aktiv.


I should have also mentioned that the iDrive checkbox is enabled with HU_CIC / DAYDRIVING_LIGHT = standard.


----------



## MINI+BMWtek (May 25, 2012)

If the I level of the vehicle is older than my e-system PSdZdata, can I code with my e-system? This F1 has not had a global I-level update in 2 years, my ISTA/P is 45.1 and my e-system PSdZdata47.5, I read in other forums that the vehicle I-level has to be the same as my e-system PSdZdata for trouble-free e-system coding, is that correct? thanks


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes in most of the cases it's true. New data sets generally support old ilevels too. If you code and find some missing cafd files, we can possibly find those files and add to your data sets. This is the reason, new data sets are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MINI+BMWtek said:


> If the I level of the vehicle is older than my e-system PSdZdata, can I code with my e-system? This F1 has not had a global I-level update in 2 years, my ISTA/P is 45.1 and my e-system PSdZdata47.5, I read in other forums that the vehicle I-level has to be the same as my e-system PSdZdata for trouble-free e-system coding, is that correct? thanks


That is completely false. The PSdZData is fully backwards compatible. You are fine so long as your PSdZdata is >= the cars ISTA/P.


----------



## Ralph1201 (Mar 16, 2012)

just want to report the birth of a new coder - Ralph George, Cleveland OH 

Special thanks to Imsw1 Sean for graduating me!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ralph1201 said:


> just want to report the birth of a new coder - Ralph George, Cleveland OH
> 
> Special thanks to Imsw1 Sean for graduating me!


Congratulations.


----------



## docvenzon (Nov 7, 2012)

*OBD2 to RJ45 cable*

Hi folks. I wanted to ask if you guys think this cable will work for coding my 2013 535i.

Link

Or if one of you guys bought your cable elsewhere and know for sure that it works, would you mind telling me where you got yours from?

Thanks a lot. _sl_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

docvenzon said:


> Hi folks. I wanted to ask if you guys think this cable will work for coding my 2013 535i.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


No. The Pinout on the ScanGaugeII Cable is totally different. Compare it to the ENET Cable Pinout and you can easily see that:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327692&d=1338725691

Look here for you best ENET Cable Options:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=638009&highlight=enet+cable


----------



## Ralph1201 (Mar 16, 2012)

Let me summarize the coding steps: experts please confirm...

1. Launch E Sys
2. "Connect"
3. Open Connection via VIN to the appropriate Chassis series (F001/F010 etc)
4. "Read" (below vehicle order)
5. "Read VCM"
6. Select CAFD from appropriate module and "Read coding Data"
7. Close Error Report
8. Select CAFD child and "Edit FDL"
9. Edit values
10. Save
11. Back
12. Activate FA
13. Select the relevant CAFD and "Code FDL"
14. Close Coding window
15. Close Error Report

Repeat steps 6 to 15 for as many modules to be coded. 
Once all done,

16. Disconnect
17. Close E Sys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ralph1201 said:


> Let me summarize the coding steps: experts please confirm...
> 
> 1. Launch E Sys
> 2. "Connect"
> ...


Looks right, except I am not sure what you mean by Error Report in 7 and 15.


----------



## Ralph1201 (Mar 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Looks right, except I am not sure what you mean by Error Report in 7 and 15.


Thanks so much, Shawn.

Step 7 Error Report is this: It comes after "Read Coding Data" from CAFD.









Step 15 Error Report is this: It comes after "Code FDL" is completed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ralph1201 said:


> Thanks so much, Shawn.
> 
> Step 7 Error Report is this: It comes after "Read Coding Data" from CAFD.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok. The TAL Report Window.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there, can somebody please share those files in a torrent or give me a link for the new psdzdata files?
[email protected]

cafd_000000f9_007_003_022

Thanks in advance


----------



## tomeller (Oct 30, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is nothing of interest in the DME (Digital Motor Electronics) ECU for most users. Occasionally, and unsuccessfully, I mess with VMAX etc., looking to remove the Speed Limiter.


Thanks for that, I was considering removing a fuse to turn off the DRL's, now I will try coding with the engine running.


----------



## jacky.wf (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for your share


----------



## RegalNC (Sep 19, 2012)

*Remote Vehicle Programming*

Can a vehicle be programmed "remotely" ?? Vehicle in one state, programmer in another state.:dunno:


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

What coding option stands for remembering steering wheel heater?
Is it possible to turn on DRL only light switch in Auto position, not in 0?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RegalNC said:


> Can a vehicle be programmed "remotely" ?? Vehicle in one state, programmer in another state.:dunno:


It can be done remotely via an RDC Client like TeamViewer so long as the person receiving the coding has a working E-Sys Setup and ENET Cable and can connect to the car while still holding an Internet Connection.


----------



## RegalNC (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

Can someone tell me where to download 47.5 PSdZData. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csnyder335i said:


> Can someone tell me where to download 47.5 PSdZData. Thanks!


Since my RapidShare cancellation and deletion of all my files, someone else will need to step up...


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

If someone could give me ftp with normal speed, I can upload 47.7.
There 30 files, each 700mb.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Telefax said:


> If someone could give me ftp with normal speed, I can upload 47.7.
> There 30 files, each 700mb.


PM sent with FTP Details.
Once received and downloaded I will make a torrent.


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

Please pm me with link. Thanks guys!


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

me too please.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Telefax said:


> If someone could give me ftp with normal speed, I can upload 47.7.
> There 30 files, each 700mb.


Hi, Telefax

Can you please PM me the links for 47.7

Thanks,


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Telefax said:


> If someone could give me ftp with normal speed, I can upload 47.7.
> There 30 files, each 700mb.


Hi, Telefax

Can you please PM me the links for 47.7

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Huge thanks to Telefax for sharing this and providing the files.
I've never created a torrent before, this is my first one, so hopefully it works.
The torrent file can be downloaded from here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ngwhjf

I'm leaving my computer on with it seeding so hopefully we can get the ball rolling for everyone. Let me know how it works. Thanks!


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Huge thanks to Telefax for sharing this and providing the files.
> I've never created a torrent before, this is my first one, so hopefully it works.
> The torrent file can be downloaded from here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/alj2fb
> 
> I'm leaving my computer on with it seeding so hopefully we can get the ball rolling for everyone. Let me know how it works. Thanks!


Download now. Does not increase from 0%.Torrent seems to be turned off.Please keep seeding. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

webb said:


> Download now. Does not increase from 0%.Torrent seems to be turned off.Please keep seeding.
> Thank you so much.


Looks like the tracker wasnt working, I added some more trackers. 
Please download the new link in my post, and let me know if that one works now. Thanks.


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

Hint: Turn on the DHT, it will work even if the tracker is not responding.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Huge thanks to Telefax for sharing this and providing the files.
> I've never created a torrent before, this is my first one, so hopefully it works.
> The torrent file can be downloaded from here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ngwhjf
> 
> I'm leaving my computer on with it seeding so hopefully we can get the ball rolling for everyone. Let me know how it works. Thanks!





ImpetuousRacer said:


> Looks like the tracker wasnt working, I added some more trackers.
> Please download the new link in my post, and let me know if that one works now. Thanks.


Download now. But much will be slow.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

?????

_Sorry, the file you requested is not available.

The file has been deleted by the uploader and it cannot be restored. Please contact the sender and ask them to upload the file again._


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, now it is working again.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> ?????
> 
> _Sorry, the file you requested is not available.
> 
> The file has been deleted by the uploader and it cannot be restored. Please contact the sender and ask them to upload the file again._


http://www.sendspace.com/file/ngwhjf

Went here to download now


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

You can use Magnet URI + DHT, this will start download even if the tracker is down.

```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:MKVI3ZTG7AXSOWQPW3ENBKJZ4SQIFP5N
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Telefax said:


> You can use Magnet URI + DHT, this will start download even if the tracker is down.
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:MKVI3ZTG7AXSOWQPW3ENBKJZ4SQIFP5N


I have another idea. I sent you a PM.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Telefax said:


> You can use Magnet URI + DHT, this will start download even if the tracker is down.
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:MKVI3ZTG7AXSOWQPW3ENBKJZ4SQIFP5N


Unable to parse magnet URL


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> Unable to parse magnet URL


It shows a space before the last two digits 5N, but there is not one. Enter it without the space.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It shows a space before the last two digits 5N, but there is not one. Enter it without the space.


Now. Thank you.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*Idea ?*

torrent seeding is very slow. There is 1 seeder @ 100 % completetion and they are seeding @ 45 KBs. I have a 100G dropbox account and can share, but I only have 47.5. PM me if interested.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm working on setting another seed up right now. I'm running encrypted data and through BT guard so speeds are a little slower than norm so that ISP doesnt ding me. Hopefully with another better see, will be much faster.


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

*CAS missing*

Looking for some help in my first coding. I have everything installed and was able to connect but I cant seem to find the CAS module (see attached) looks like I am missing 6 modules maybe?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csnyder335i said:


> Looking for some help in my first coding. I have everything installed and was able to connect but I cant seem to find the CAS module (see attached) looks like I am missing 6 modules maybe?


When you connect, what are you selecting as your Target, and below that, what are you selecting as your connection method?


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> When you connect, what are you selecting as your Target, and below that, what are you selecting as your connection method?


I tried both F10 and F25 (Not Direct) neither show the CAS. This is a new 2013 335i Build date was in Oct. VIN connect on both.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csnyder335i said:


> I tried both F10 and F25 (Not Direct) neither show the CAS. This is a new 2013 335i Build date was in Oct. VIN connect on both.


You have an F30. The F020 psdzdata covers the F20 1-series and F30 3-series. Connect to the F20 Target.


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have an F30. The F020 psdzdata covers the F20 1-series and F30 3-series. Connect to the F20 Target.


Tired the F20 and still only 23 modules and no CAS. I must be missing something.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csnyder335i said:


> Tired the F20 and still only 23 modules and no CAS. I must be missing something.


Hmmm...I don't know. I saw this once before. User JamesShih in Taiwan had this problem with his F30, but I don't know if he ever figured it out or not. Send him a PM and ask him. If he has a solution, please post it back here so we know in case we run into it again.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

csnyder335i said:


> Tired the F20 and still only 23 modules and no CAS. I must be missing something.


F 30 CAS module does not exist. FAM_BODY module can contain all the information.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> F 30 CAS module does not exist. FAM_BODY module can contain all the information.


Damn. Everything is in FEM_BODY it seems on the F30.


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

So now I am receiving the following error. I am only getting this error on some modules. I searched for the file its missing and don't see it. This is 47.5 pzdata. Any ideas on where to get the missing files or is 47.5 too old for my car.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes I will. I don't have car to very it. I had published the bare minimum for all to succeed and get motivated to try new.


----------



## captirwin (May 3, 2012)

April1 said:


> Yes I will. I don't have car to very it. I had published the bare minimum for all to succeed and get motivated to try new.


Its working fine in my 2013 X3,F25.
I have it programmed to default to OFF at start up.
Again, Thanks for all your hard work. Its people like you and Shawn Sheridan and many others that make this forum so successful.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snowboardjoe (Mar 20, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> MAC is fine. Read this Guide:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327909&d=1338854066
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good to have that document. ENET cable on the way. Started my BitTorrent last night and 50% downloaded so far, but already shared that 3X over. I can leave my client up as a long term seeder to help out.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you send cafd_00000069-009_000_050?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> Can you send cafd_00000069-009_000_050?


PM Sent.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my cable, got everything installed, coded some stuff on my 2013 BMW M5 US

Worked:
-DVD While Driving
-Turn Off iDrive Legal Disclaimer
-HUD Turn Signal

Didnt work:
-TPMS pressure didnt work for me.

*Need Help With:*
Unlock on engine off:
On ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR I changed to Werte=01. When I turn the car off it unlocks the driver door only. Anyway to make it do passenger as well?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

For unlocking all doors, go to iDrive settings.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

April1 said:


> For unlocking all doors, go to iDrive settings.


That worked. Thanks.


----------



## tomeller (Oct 30, 2012)

*Eureka*



shawnsheridan said:


> I should have also mentioned that the iDrive checkbox is enabled with HU_CIC / DAYDRIVING_LIGHT = standard.


Thanks Shawn, thats where it was and now the jobs done. Not sure if the new 48.1 files helped or I was just blind the first time I looked, but alls well now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomeller said:


> Thanks Shawn, thats where it was and now the jobs done. Not sure if the new 48.1 files helped or I was just blind the first time I looked, but alls well now.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

*Coding Help for Legal Disclaimers*

First day coding. Somewhat painful but I solved my big issue which was turning OFF the Auto Off. I also made some other changes in terms of changing the Werte 00 to 01 for a few of the items that were on my hot list!

I am having some problems removing the legal disclaimers. Specifically, I am getting an error when i try to change ld_mit_timeout to kein_ld. It says invalid input when I try to save it.

I am also having trouble locating the remove Seat Belt from the ACSM module files if anyone has input on this as well.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skymast said:


> First day coding. Somewhat painful but I solved my big issue which was turning OFF the Auto Off. I also made some other changes in terms of changing the Werte 00 to 01 for a few of the items that were on my hot list!
> 
> I am having some problems removing the legal disclaimers. Specifically, I am getting an error when i try to change ld_mit_timeout to kein_ld. It says invalid input when I try to save it.
> 
> ...


Are you changing the Drop Down selection choice, or the actual Werte Values?

What is the name of your ACSM CAFD file?


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you changing the Drop Down selection choice, or the actual Werte Values?
> 
> I didn't see a drop down box, so i just changed the values when it was 00 to 01, then saved it, etc. This didnt work when it was text ... how do I get to the drop downs?
> 
> What is the name of your ACSM CAFD file?


 i wont be able to check on this until tomorrow.

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skymast said:


> i wont be able to check on this until tomorrow.
> 
> Thx


You should only rarely be changing the actual Werte Value. Only for DVD in Motion, and very few FDL Codes where you change the Werte Value when it represents an actual value (e.g. milliseconds, volts, etc.), not when it represents a state (on/off).

To get the Dropdown box, right-click on ld_mit_timeout, and select Edit, then change it to kein_ld.


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

that was helpful, not sure why i didn't see that before. thanks.


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

Completed my first successful coding session last night! I would like to thank everyone on the forum for all of the great information and especially thank April1!!!

I coded the following after a FULL BACKUP:
DVD in Motion
Auto Start/Stop to start in the last used setting
Unlock doors when engine is stopped
Close mirrors, windows and moon roof through key fob and comfort access
iPhone ringtone is transferred to car
Opening doors (front and back) does not stop window operation
HUD ***8211; Turn signals
HUD ***8211; Entertainment List
HUD ***8211; Phone List
iDrive legal disclaimer
Camera legal disclaimer
TPMS ***8211; Add pressure and temperature
Digital Speed in BC

Once I got going it was extremely easy! Now to help the festers out here! I will be experimenting with some other functions as I spend more time reviewing all of the files, settings and translations.
I am in Lincoln, NE if anyone is in the surrounding area and wants to come to me for coding.


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry for the double post, just excited. :rofl:


----------



## skymast (Dec 25, 2007)

coyote96 said:


> Once I got going it was extremely easy! Now to help the festers out here! I will be experimenting with some other functions as I spend more time reviewing all of the files, settings and translations.
> I am in Lincoln, NE if anyone is in the surrounding area and wants to come to me for coding.


My 5 Series satisfaction level went WAY up after disabling start / stop and enabling door unlock! Did you disable the seat belt warning? For some reason I could not find the file.


----------



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

Random input, but I did not see this posted in any of the instructions, so I thought I would pass along:

The follwing is translated from the enet_doku.pdf found in the C:\EDIABAS\Hardware\ENET folder cable build manual:



> Documentation to ETHERNET Diagnosis Plug
> 
> Shield RJ45 to pin 4 and pin 5 OBD connector
> 
> ...


So to be safe, we should be using the shielded cable with pins 4 and 5 grounded to the RJ45 (shield) and we should plug into the computer first and then into the OBD II port...

While this probably hasn't been an issue for anyone using a shielded cable or not, I would hate to be the unlucky one to transmit a static shock to the car / ECU :bawling:.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glock 32 said:


> Random input, but I did not see this posted in any of the instructions, so I thought I would pass along:
> 
> The follwing is translated from the enet_doku.pdf found in the C:\EDIABAS\Hardware\ENET folder cable build manual:
> 
> ...


Well, number me guilty. I have coded over 50 cars, and my own car probably more than 50 times by itself, and not once have I ever connected ENET to my laptop first. Every time I connect to OBDII first, then I get in the car and sit in the driver's seat and then connect my laptop. I Guess I've just been lucky.


----------



## Knightanium (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks I will look this stuff up. If anyone in the DC area has done this let me know. Would like to get an idea of what was done to the car


Sent from my MB860 using Bimmer App


----------



## leiman (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought a BMW 5 series, and I'm very interested in this thread. Thank you to April1 very much!
I have 2 questions as below:
How to use his soft tools restore the saved original CAFD files?
How to reset inspection and oil info?

Thinks a lot!


----------



## MINI+BMWtek (May 25, 2012)

E. inpection can be reset by Idrive. CBS by cluster mode or a BMW tester.


----------



## PittX52011 (Aug 3, 2012)

*No HU CIC*

Guys 
I tried coding today my 13 F10 550 today for the first time. I will say first that instructions are awesome.
I could not find the module HU CIC in my car profile. There was one HUD. Are these the same? I wanted to turn on the HUD turn signals.

How can I find HU CIC. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PittX52011 said:


> Guys
> I tried coding today my 13 F10 550 today for the first time. I will say first that instructions are awesome.
> I could not find the module HU CIC in my car profile. There was one HUD. Are these the same? I wanted to turn on the HUD turn signals.
> 
> How can I find HU CIC. Thanks


No, HUD is not HU (Head Unit).

You probably do not have CIC iDrive.

Did you see HU_xxxxx, like HU_ENTRY, HU_CHAMP, etc.?


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, HUD is not HU (Head Unit).
> 
> You probably do not have CIC iDrive.
> 
> Did you see HU_xxxxx, like HU_ENTRY, HU_CHAMP, etc.?


2013 F10/F07/F01/F02 is NBT iDrive.


----------



## PittX52011 (Aug 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, HUD is not HU (Head Unit).
> 
> You probably do not have CIC iDrive.
> 
> Did you see HU_xxxxx, like HU_ENTRY, HU_CHAMP, etc.?


I have the full nav thing. I remember seeing another HU module but could not find section 3000 HMI. I did not want to change anything in KOMBI module because of the warning issues and loss of date and time as there was an option to turn on the turn signals in HUD in the KOMBI module as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW_F1 said:


> 2013 F10/F07/F01/F02 is NBT iDrive.


I misread his profile, I saw his 2011 X5, and thought he had a 2011 F10.

Yes then, he has HU_NBT instead.


----------



## PittX52011 (Aug 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I misread his profile, I saw his 2011 X5, and thought he had a 2011 F10.
> 
> Yes then, he has HU_NBT instead.


Yes I have HU_NBT in coding. There is no HU CIC. Does it mean that I cannot do the CIC stuff. 
Today I was able to do coding for trunk, side mirrors, turn fog lights on with high beams etc..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PittX52011 said:


> Yes I have HU_NBT in coding. There is no HU CIC. Does it mean that I cannot do the CIC stuff.
> Today I was able to do coding for trunk, side mirrors, turn fog lights on with high beams etc..


No. It means the codes on the Cheat Sheet for HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA will be in your HU_NBT instead.


----------



## Karney5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dang it.... I do not have a Windows Laptop.... Just a few Macbook Airs and Pros.... The only Windows computer I have is a 100lb. server.... I dont think I can get that to the car... hmm.... looks like Iam going shopping for a laptop....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

mo.karney said:


> Dang it.... I do not have a Windows Laptop.... Just a few Macbook Airs and Pros.... The only Windows computer I have is a 100lb. server.... I dont think I can get that to the car... hmm.... looks like Iam going shopping for a laptop....


Few of our members successfully used macs

check this

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=646189&highlight=macbook


----------



## jammmieus (Jan 1, 2013)

*need help for coding*

I recently leased a 2013 535xi & would like to get help from someone in NJ to code some of the annoying features that I would like to get rid of if possible. I'm in central NJ.

I know that DreamCar is in NJ, not sure if he is still willing to help people code their cars.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1naztyx5 (Aug 5, 2011)

jammmieus said:


> I recently leased a 2013 535xi & would like to get help from someone in NJ to code some of the annoying features that I would like to get rid of if possible. I'm in central NJ.
> 
> I know that DreamCar is in NJ, not sure if he is still willing to help people code their cars.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Tripl3_O coding is having a meet in Willow Grove PA tomorrow from 4 to 9 PM, maybe about an hour from you.

Inbox for details


----------



## Kcustom (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in the process of getting a cable built, where can I get the software? I need it for both 2012 X5 and 2013 550ix Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kcustom said:


> I am in the process of getting a cable built, where can I get the software? I need it for both 2012 X5 and 2013 550ix Thanks


What cable are you having built, as whatever it is, it will work on one and not the other, and do you already have the other cable?


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Some success...some not with F25 coding.*

Software and cable work great (thanks April1), But I am having partial success on my coding changes. I've got a 2012 X2 with HUD and Msport and DHP and PDC.

Working:
Add power/torque meters
Add pressure and time temp reading
Disable all disclaimers
Unlock all doors when stopped...one pull open
DVD in motion...I see not way to change to Value=ff for either speedlock...this is not an option on my screen.
Close mirrors and windows with a touch to the handle lock...I made both changes, but nothing seems different. Have to wait?
Disable seat belt gongs...I see no SPW_BF or SPW_FA in the ACMS/3000 Ausstattungsflags section.

Not working:
Radio menu in HUD ...again, not HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE choice in 3000HMI
Telephone info in HUD...again, no HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE in 3000 HMI.

I'll look again for all of this, but if someone knows what I am missing, let me know.


----------



## Atsiekratsie (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the guide; in addition to the installation section --> I've installed on my "D" drive because my "C" is a small SSD disk... If you do a [find and replace "C:\" with "D:\"] in file ["X:\EDIABAS\Bin\EDIABAS.INI"] everything works just fine


----------



## Oscar3746wcy (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi April1, I'm a very beginner for coding. I would to know how can activate the sport display on my 2012 F30 328i. I have downloaded the e-sys 3.18 with psdzdata 4.75. I've tried thousand times following the guide but no success. It shows the cafd file not found and I don't know what can I do to due with it Could you please lend me a helping hand? Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oscar3746wcy said:


> Hi April1, I'm a very beginner for coding. I would to know how can activate the sport display on my 2012 F30 328i. I have downloaded the e-sys 3.18 with psdzdata 4.75. I've tried thousand times following the guide but no success. It shows the cafd file not found and I don't know what can I do to due with it Could you please lend me a helping hand? Thank you so much


You PM'd me this exact Post, which I have responded to. Tell me what your current I-Level is so we can figure out what PSdZData version you need, and we will go from there.


----------



## 760NDV2 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## 760NDV2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my initial experience with ESys coding of my 2011 F02 760Li Individual. I have never before done anything on a BMW, by the way.

Got the Enet cable from April-1 today. 
Had all the software downloaded and configured according to Shawn's instructions. 
I typed up a condensed version of the F10 cheat sheet with the codes that I wanted, so that I'm not looking at dozens of other codes that may not apply to me. 
Connected the car to the laptop computer, and launched ESys program.
Took a few tries before the program registered the "FA" and ran "VSM" successfully.
Back-up of all original configurations of modules done without a hitch.
Started coding some modules--holding my breath while doing the first one (seatbelt warning).
Forgot to activate FA and the code FDL was not successful. Saw the dreaded "red" banner with word "unexecutable", had some cold sweat--did I just F*** it up?
Re-read the instructions, realized the missing step, and redid the code process. Result is "green"! Unbelievable relief, big sigh!
Closed ESys program, disconnected computer from car, and cycle on the ignition............. No seatbelt warning, gong, or reminder except for right after ignition on. ALRIGHT! I can do this!
Went on to code for:
Mirror folding with comfort access & key fob.
Closing trunk with key fob and cabin button. This one took about half hour to activate.
Turn signal on HUD.
Logic-7 sign.
VIM.
Disabled legal disclaimers.

The whole process took about 4 hours from receiving the cable to final test drive. I'm so excited!

Thank you April-1 and Shawnsheridan! I thought VAG-COM was fun, but this really rocks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

760NDV2 said:


> Here's my initial experience with ESys coding of my 2011 F02 760Li Individual. I have never before done anything on a BMW, by the way.
> 
> Got the Enet cable from April-1 today.
> Had all the software downloaded and configured according to Shawn's instructions.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## dedi313 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi i just start try to do this coding stuff following all the instruction in "getting started codding".

My win7 64 bit succesfully connected and can read and edit the files, however when i want to "activate FA", it does nothing (There is no green light besides the FA and no error messages) and when i try to click "coded FDL", the program said i have to activate FA first.

Anyone facing this problem?


----------



## 760NDV2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Update on coding of 2011 F02 760Li Individual:

Today I coded the following:

Double press of the start button to start the car without pressing on brake pedal.
Shutting off radio & Navi after car shuts off and opening the driver's door, without having to double press the stop button or lock the door.
Allow automatic windows up and down on all doors when door is open.
Unlocks doors when engine is stopped, allowing single-pull to open door.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

760NDV2 said:


> Update on coding of 2011 F02 760Li Individual:
> 
> Today I coded the following:
> 
> ...


You are doing great .


----------



## LowFlying (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys
My F30 will be arriving in April and am looking to get a head start on understanding the coding.
Requesting a link to the E-Sys files & a connection to April1 for the cable.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LowFlying said:


> Hi Guys
> My F30 will be arriving in April and am looking to get a head start on understanding the coding.
> Requesting a link to the E-Sys files & a connection to April1 for the cable.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## everettpa1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello
Got my 13 335xi a few weeks ago and want to learn how to code myself.

Requesting a link to the needed software and how to get a connection cable.

I would like to code the following and would like direction on where to make these changes:

Navi/radio off when opening door
Auto wipers set to on
Single pull unlock
ASS off
Driving mode sport +
Turn signals in hud

Curious what other cool coding changes others have done as well. Just not sure what the options are.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

everettpa1 said:


> Hello
> Got my 13 335xi a few weeks ago and want to learn how to code myself.
> 
> Requesting a link to the needed software and how to get a connection cable.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ss162400 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.


Dear Sir,

Would you please give me a link of Psz 47.4 for my 2013 X3 F25?

I greatly appreciate your timely help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ss162400 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Would you please give me a link of Psz 47.4 for my 2013 X3 F25?
> 
> I greatly appreciate your timely help!


PM sent.


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

Coding is like a drug; once you start, you can't give it up.


----------



## ss162400 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks again!


----------



## manicottiK (May 28, 2012)

*No Connection*

I have the software, a cable from One-Stop, and two computers (I first tried with Win8 using Ethernet via a USB dongle and then with Win7 with a built-in Ethernet jack). Neither computer seems to get a connection to my F30 (built in mid-January). ZGW_Search finds nothing and E-Sys won't enable the VIN connection option.

The computers both appear to self-assign IP addresses in the 169 space. Any ideas to get me started?


----------



## ss162400 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Here. Use this one:
> 
> https://www.rapidshare.com/files/1521869437/EDIABAS.INI


but this link is bad, would you please give a new link. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ss162400 said:


> but this link is bad, would you please give a new link. Thanks.


Remove .PDF:

View attachment EDIABAS.INI.PDF


For ENET, just make sure it has:

Interface =ENET


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manicottiK said:


> I have the software, a cable from One-Stop, and two computers (I first tried with Win8 using Ethernet via a USB dongle and then with Win7 with a built-in Ethernet jack). Neither computer seems to get a connection to my F30 (built in mid-January). ZGW_Search finds nothing and E-Sys won't enable the VIN connection option.
> 
> The computers both appear to self-assign IP addresses in the 169 space. Any ideas to get me started?


What version of E-Sys and PSdZData are you using?

I assume the cable is an ENET Cable, and that the Win8 machine without an Ethernet Adapter is some sort of Tablet?

Get it working first on the Win7 machine before attempting it on the Tablet.

Make sure the car is turned on and run ZGW_Search in the XP SP3 Compatibility Mode, and see if you can see the car's IP Address.

Make sure you are connecting to the F25 Target (without the _DIRECT after it).


----------



## ss162400 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Remove .PDF:
> 
> View attachment 364565
> 
> ...


Thanks,


----------



## manicottiK (May 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What version of E-Sys and PSdZData are you using?
> *3.22.x and 48.3.x from last week.*
> I assume the cable is an ENET Cable, and that the Win8 machine without an Ethernet Adapter is some sort of Tablet?
> *Yes, ENET cable. The Win8 box is a ThinkPad X1 Carbon Touch. (I think of it as my BlackBook Air because it has all of the limitations of a MacBook Air (no user-swappable battery, no VGA, no Ethernet, no etc), but comes in only in ThinkPad black.)*
> ...


For whatever reason, it's working today. I coded the first group and it worked. Since that first one, none of the others seem to keep the value that I type in. That is, if I change a value, click another item, then click the edited one again, I see the original value, not my edited value. I'm about to search the threads for this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manicottiK said:


> For whatever reason, it's working today. I coded the first group and it worked. Since that first one, none of the others seem to keep the value that I type in. That is, if I change a value, click another item, then click the edited one again, I see the original value, not my edited value. I'm about to search the threads for this issue.
> 
> Thanks!


When you change a Werte Value, you change just that, not the Drop-down box too, and immediately afterwards you must hit the icon in the upper right corner of the lower window that looks like a door with a yellow arrow pointing left, or hit Ctrl-Enter, to save the Werte Value. Then use the Floppy Disc icon on the toolbar to save all FDL changes.


----------



## manicottiK (May 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> When you change a Werte Value...you must hit the icon in the upper right corner of the lower window that looks like a door with a yellow arrow pointing left, or hit Ctrl-Enter, to save the Werte Value.


Thank you very much for both this piece of information and for all of your answers to my and others' questions.

The basicness of the issues that stump we coding newbies and the simplicity of your answers makes me recall something that I heard years ago: A user is someone who has *not* read the manual, a consultant is someone who *has* read the manual, and a guru is someone who has read the manual *twice*.

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manicottiK said:


> Thank you very much for both this piece of information and for all of your answers to my and others' questions.
> 
> The basicness of the issues that stump we coding newbies and the simplicity of your answers makes me recall something that I heard years ago: A user is someone who has *not* read the manual, a consultant is someone who *has* read the manual, and a guru is someone who has read the manual *twice*.
> 
> Thanks again!


:thumbup:


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

Installed E-sys s/w (3.18.4) and psdzdata files (48.3) (thanks shawnsheridan !) on WinXP/SP3 laptop. Ignition on, cable connected (thanks April1 !) and I waited until NIC acquired 169.254.xxx.xxx (APIPA) address. ZGW_SEARCH.exe throws pop-up error with banner UDP_Peer and text /!\ Run-time error '126':. After several attempts with same result, I launched E-Sys, waited until it wrote log file, clicked connect button, selected target vehicle 'F25...' and was able to connect and could see that it showed the VIN (so there must be communication). I didn't go any further, since I just wanted to check the cable/connection. Curious why ZGW_SEARCH.exe will not run and if it indicates a problem that might show later during actual coding.

Note: I did not use automated setup but instead installed manually according to: E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.2.txt
Did I need to do something to EDIABAS.ini file, or something else?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Try to install on another win XP laptop and see the results. Normly error 126 points to windows corrupted configuration. Though I'm not sure if that's the issue but it may be worth trying it on a different laptop.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Help please. 

Using 3.18 esys and 48.3 psdzdata. The est key I'm using is the one the comes with the download (code away.est) not being successful in coding keep getting 'non executable' error. 
Is that the est key?
What should I do?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

coco135 said:


> Help please.
> 
> Using 3.18 esys and 48.3 psdzdata. The est key I'm using is the one the comes with the download (code away.est) not being successful in coding keep getting 'non executable' error.
> Is that the est key?
> What should I do?


What's your car model / year of manufacturing?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

My car is 2009 750i but its at the dealer and I got a 2013 328 as a loaner so I thought I'll try coding that one first (practice)

Bought the cable from you april1


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

It may not work on 2013 328 but should be ok for your car.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

April1 said:


> It may not work on 2013 328.


So should it work on my 750?

Ps your cable looks like a top factory made! Thanks for that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Help please.
> 
> Using 3.18 esys and 48.3 psdzdata. The est key I'm using is the one the comes with the download (code away.est) not being successful in coding keep getting 'non executable' error.
> Is that the est key?
> What should I do?


This is on your F01?

At the Connection screen, what are you selecting as your Target and Interface?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is on your F01?
> 
> At the Connection screen, what are you selecting as your Target and Interface?


No, still haven't tried on my F01 just trying to practice on the 2013 328 (f30 i believe)
Chose f20 - not direct and connect via vin, connection was successful and was able to see the cafd files but when changing a code from aktive to nicht aktiv then i get the error


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> No, still haven't tried on my F01 just trying to practice on the 2013 328 (f30 i believe)
> Chose f20 - not direct and connect via vin, connection was successful and was able to see the cafd files but when changing a code from aktive to nicht aktiv then i get the error


Practicing on the Dealer's loaner car...I love it. :thumbup:

Unfortunately the 3.18.4 / 48.3 combo for your F01 won't work on an F30.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Practicing on the Dealer's loaner car...I love it. :thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately the 3.18.4 / 48.3 combo for your F01 won't work on an F30.


:rofl: thanks for the info.

Should get my car in couple of days and hope it will work on mine


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

April1 said:


> Try to install on another win XP laptop and see the results. Normly error 126 points to windows corrupted configuration. Though I'm not sure if that's the issue but it may be worth trying it on a different laptop.


Referring to my post above with ZGW_SEARCH.exe run-time error '126'. Unfortunately I don't have another laptop to try. If Windows installation/configuration was corrupt, it would be really strange, since the PC has been used for a variety of other things and this is the only (obvious) problem. I'm surprised nobody else has experienced this but do you have any other suggestion besides another laptop, or complete OS reload?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

People have reported ZWG_SEARCH issue with win 7 but I have not heard of run time error with win XP though there are reports on connections problems. 

I see two possibilities: either installation is incorrect(? Don't know what's wrong) or something is wrong with connectivity. But as you said you are able to read VIN, that shows that your connectivity is ok. Are you able to read VIN every time you try? I'm just checking the possibility for loose connection. Have you installed ESys 3.18.4 or another version?


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

April1 said:


> People have reported ZWG_SEARCH issue with win 7 but I have not heard of run time error with win XP though there are reports on connections problems.
> 
> I see two possibilities: either installation is incorrect(? Don't know what's wrong) or something is wrong with connectivity. But as you said you are able to read VIN, that shows that your connectivity is ok. Are you able to read VIN every time you try? I'm just checking the possibility for loose connection. Have you installed ESys 3.18.4 or another version?


From my original post: Installed E-sys s/w (3.18.4) and psdzdata files (48.3)
What should you get with laptop booted and no network cable connected? It throws the error even when laptop is not connected.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

It should show an empty popup window when you double click on the ZWG with laptop not connected to any local network.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

One more point: It is assumed that EDIABAS folder is setup on C: drive. If this is not true then you should edit your EDIABAS.ini file accordingly. This file is saved under folder EDIABAS/bin

Also check that this ini file has Interface tag set to ENET


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

April1 said:


> One more point: It is assumed that EDIABAS folder is setup on C: drive. If this is not true then you should edit your EDIABAS.ini file accordingly. This file is saved under folder EDIABAS/bin
> 
> Also check that this ini file has Interface tag set to ENET


Installation was done to C: drive. I didn't do anything to the .ini file, so it was whatever default was there. I'll check it.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

noka said:


> Referring to my post above with ZGW_SEARCH.exe run-time error '126'. Unfortunately I don't have another laptop to try. If Windows installation/configuration was corrupt, it would be really strange, since the PC has been used for a variety of other things and this is the only (obvious) problem. I'm surprised nobody else has experienced this but do you have any other suggestion besides another laptop, or complete OS reload?


It sounds like a file may be in the wrong place. PM me and maybe I can help.


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

*Tripe_O:* Thanks for the offer. I PM'd you but not sure what we could do with that communication method.

*April1:* Checked .ini, interface tag is ENET. Not sure if it matters but the laptop was joined to a domain (still configured that way) but I created a local user (Windows Admin privileges) and logged on that way. Also, HDD is encrypted (I think using Windows EFS but not sure). I'm thinking of blowing the entire OS away and reloading XP/SP3 in a workgroup and starting all over again unless someone has another idea.

Update: I uninstallled with .bat file and preparing to use automated install .bat file. Instructions say to create folder BMWInstall, and I copied all folders/files to there per instructions but when running install .bat file, it says it *cannot find EDIABAS.ini* file,... but it's in that folder! I also had to rename some folders because the files I downloaded using links from shawnsheridan had slightly different names. It shouldn't be this difficult, should it? Why can't the batch install find EDIABAS.ini file?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

so, i got my 2009 750 (F01) back from the dealer and successfully did some coding. trying to figure out how to code so i can close the trunk from the remote and the button inside on the F10 cheat sheet it says change module 'HKFM'

i dont have that kind of module on the list.

UPDATE:
Never mind thx, i found out on the F01 it is HKL and not 'HKFM'


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

noka said:


> *Tripe_O:* Thanks for the offer. I PM'd you but not sure what we could do with that communication method.
> 
> *April1:* Checked .ini, interface tag is ENET. Not sure if it matters but the laptop was joined to a domain (still configured that way) but I created a local user (Windows Admin privileges) and logged on that way. Also, HDD is encrypted (I think using Windows EFS but not sure). I'm thinking of blowing the entire OS away and reloading XP/SP3 in a workgroup and starting all over again unless someone has another idea.
> 
> Update: I uninstallled with .bat file and preparing to use automated install .bat file. Instructions say to create folder BMWInstall, and I copied all folders/files to there per instructions but when running install .bat file, it says it *cannot find EDIABAS.ini* file,... but it's in that folder! I also had to rename some folders because the files I downloaded using links from shawnsheridan had slightly different names. It shouldn't be this difficult, should it? Why can't the batch install find EDIABAS.ini file?


As the new psdz data was released, new batch files were made and released to install. Bimmerfest site didn't allow to edit the post whereas I could easily update at 
http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715297

The new batch file replaces the ini file with the new one as well sets up ESys token. This is only to help beginners though all this can be easily done using manual installation. It's not a rocket science.


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

April1 said:


> As the new psdz data was released, new batch files were made and released to install. Bimmerfest site didn't allow to edit the post whereas I could easily update at
> http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715297
> 
> The new batch file replaces the ini file with the new one as well sets up ESys token. This is only to help beginners though all this can be easily done using manual installation. It's not a rocket science.


I tried that already, of course. When I PM'd you a while back about the old batch file not working, you created a new one. So I was already aware. Anyway, I'm reinstalling XP/SP3 on the laptop and will try it all again. Last night, when I ran the batch file, it could not find EDIABAS.ini in the same folder "BMWInstall" that I created. We'll see with the new load what happens. Also, your batch file refers to some folders by different names than what I downloaded with the provided link for Esys s/w.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ini file and property file are also given in that post. One needs to organize folders and the content as per the diagram down to batch file work correctly. In case you are unable to organize files and folders, go for manual installation.


----------



## noka (Jan 25, 2003)

April1 said:


> Ini file and property file are also given in that post. One needs to organize folders and the content as per the diagram down to batch file work correctly. In case you are unable to organize files and folders, go for manual installation.


I had them precisely equal to the screenshot in the first post of that thread (at least to the level that is visible). I renamed a couple of folders to make them match. Anyway, after I configure the fresh XP(32)/SP3 install, I'll see what happens. Just to test if the ZGW_SEARCH.exe file I have is OK, I executed it from USB stick on my Win7/64 SP1 machine and it popped up an empty dialog, so the file is good.

*Update (later in the evening):* I've gotten far enough with the OS reload, followed by manual Esys install, to see that ZGW_SEARCH.exe now provides an empty dialog box when launching with no connection to car. I'll try to connect later. Then I guess it's a matter of trying the coding and first figuring out what set of instructions (of the few I've seen in various places) I'll attempt to use.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

i am having an issue trying to code a few things...i am successful in most coding but some modules like 'TRSVC', 'PDC' and couple more gives me an error (attached picture) when i right click to read codes
Any ideas how to solve it?

2009 750i F01
Esys 3.18
psdzdata 48.3


Actually now that i think about it, the car was at the dealer, replacing the side cameras so maybe they updated some software. ill grab a copy of version 49 and maybe the files are there.

Is there any issues with psdzdata 49 and e-sys 3.18?


----------



## ss162400 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Dear Shawnsheridan,

I greatly appreciate your timely help!

With your Psz 48.3 file, I have coded my 2013 X3 F25 successfully!

the following Working:

Disable all disclaimers;
Unlock all doors when stopped...one pull open;
Closes windows + moon roof through Key Fob
Close Tailgate through button on FOB and driver side
The telephone ringtone is transferred to the Combox
Opening doors will not interrupt window roll up operation
Always remember air recirculating

Not working,
Add pressure and time temp reading, but I haven't 2VB, so that nothing value was displayed;

Thanks again!

Hope you to happy everyday!:thumbup:

Clark from China


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can i please get a PM with the rar password to psdzdata 49?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> i am having an issue trying to code a few things...i am successful in most coding but some modules like 'TRSVC', 'PDC' and couple more gives me an error (attached picture) when i right click to read codes
> Any ideas how to solve it?
> 
> 2009 750i F01
> ...


PM sent for cafd_00000223.caf.013_008_004.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Can i please get a PM with the rar password to psdzdata 49?


Since you are on 48.3, try the single CAFD I sent first.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ss162400 said:


> Dear Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I greatly appreciate your timely help!
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## admirk (Mar 8, 2013)

This is awesome. Thanks for the info !


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Since you are on 48.3, try the single CAFD I sent first.


As always...Thank you! Adding the 'missing' files from V 49 works like a charm.

A questions please

Even after coding the TPMS i dont see any values next to it in the screen (temp nor psi) i do have the metal stem. ideas???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> As always...Thank you! Adding the 'missing' files from V 49 works like a charm.
> 
> A questions please
> 
> Even after coding the TPMS i dont see any values next to it in the screen (temp nor psi) i do have the metal stem. ideas???


Did you just add all the missing CAFD's to you existing PSdZData, or did you replace it entirely with 49.0?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you just add all the missing CAFD's to you existing PSdZData, or did you replace it entirely with 49.0?


Just added the missing ones and all is working great (beside the tpms)


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

You may need to drive for 15 minutes to get TPMS working.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Just added the missing ones and all is working great (beside the tpms)


I am kind of surprised to hear that, but glad it's the case.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

April1 said:


> You may need to drive for 15 minutes to get TPMS working.


drove about 1 hour but i just get the screen with the green tires, labels but no reading. after digging a little bit here in different threads i can see it is a common issue


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am kind of surprised to hear that, but glad it's the case.


Yes, i noticed that there were 5 files that were missing and all of those 5 modules were worked on at the dealer just last week. so i guess they updated only those files


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am kind of surprised to hear that, but glad it's the case.


We will have to see if he used to code any of the new cafd files of 49.0 data set with ESys 3.18.4.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

April1 said:


> We will have to see if he used to code any of the new cafd files of 49.0 data set with ESys 3.18.4.


I actually did. 1 of the reasons the car went to the dealer is that both sides cameras became very bleary so they changed them and I guess updated the cafd file related to them. Yesterday when trying to code it so they will work at any speed I got that error (c012) that the file is missing. Then, I extracted the missing file from version 49 and copied it to the caf folder and I was able to do the coding. 
E-sys 3.18.4


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is very interesting. Hope this is true for all the new cafd files of 49.0 set.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

April1 said:


> This is very interesting. Hope this is true for all the new cafd files of 49.0 set.


If there is some kind of a lock in the new psdzdata, its not in the cafd files (atleast not in the 5 files which I was missing)


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

What's the iLevel of your car?

Did you read FA and VCM from the car or used the saved files?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

April1 said:


> What's the iLevel of your car?
> 
> Did you read FA and VCM from the car or used the saved files?


I don't know what ilevel is but FA and vcm are from the car not a saved file


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> If there is some kind of a lock in the new psdzdata, its not in the cafd files (atleast not in the 5 files which I was missing)


The full 49.0 PSdZData will not work with old E-Sys 3.18.4 Patch / Token. The security is in two of the E-Sys java (.jar) files. If you were able to use E-Sys 3.18.4 with older PSdZData version with new CAFD's from 49.0 dropped in, then we know that the java files are not looking specifically at the PSdZData CAFD files, rather some other binary file(s) within the PSdZData.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> The full 49.0 PSdZData will not work with old E-Sys 3.18.4 Patch / Token. The security is in two of the E-Sys java (.jar) files. If you were able to use E-Sys 3.18.4 with older PSdZData version with new CAFD's from 49.0 dropped in, then we know that the java files are not looking specifically at the PSdZData CAFD files, rather some other binary file(s) within the PSdZData.


So as it works for me, for coding purposes the new cafd files are working just fine so even in a situation like mine where the dealer updated the software you can still use those new cafd's for coding. which for a simple user like myself it is good news


----------



## ss162400 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Hi Shawnsheridan,

I download your Psz 49.0 files, would you please give me a password?

I want to try to code my TMPS's Temp and PSI again since it didn't work with Psz 48.3.

Thanks agagin!

Clark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ss162400 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I download your Psz 49.0 files, would you please give me a password?
> 
> ...


PM sent.

You will not get any different results coding simply using different PSdZData. The only way to possibly get a different result is if you flashed 49.0 Firmware onto the ECU first, and then coded it.


----------



## admirk (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there a possibility in coding the angel eyes to have them on max brightness even when you turn the headlights on ? As opposed to having the angel eyes dim down once the headlights are on. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

admirk said:


> Is there a possibility in coding the angel eyes to have them on max brightness even when you turn the headlights on ? As opposed to having the angel eyes dim down once the headlights are on. Thanks


I don't know, but if so, I wish someone would discover it.

Paging JEG...


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I have an error when trying to save. It is saying "Failed to sign FDL [C158]. Further information is in the photo. Please can someone helps me out?
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ducisco said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have an error when trying to save. It is saying "Failed to sign FDL [C158]. Further information is in the photo. Please can someone helps me out?
> Thanks a lot


Your Patch / Token is either no good (e.g. Code Away.EST with new PSdZData), or it is good, but E-Sys is not configured to use the EST Token.


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Do I have to rename the est file to Code Away? (It's not that name currently) and how can I check that E-sys is using est token?
Thanks Shawn.


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Further information:
I'm currently using E-Sys 3.22 with PSdZData 49.1
Token and Patch has just bought from Akiss yesterday.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ducisco said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do I have to rename the est file to Code Away? (It's not that name currently) and how can I check that E-sys is using est token?
> Thanks Shawn.





ducisco said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Further information:
> I'm currently using E-Sys 3.22 with PSdZData 49.1
> Token and Patch has just bought from Akiss yesterday.
> Thanks.


No. What you have should be good.

You need to install (replace both patched .jar files), and then go into E-Sys => Options => Settings => EST, and set the Path to match wherever your new .EST Token file is located.


----------



## ducisco (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Shawn,

I will try it again.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

A small group of San Diego F10 owners is interested in hosting a mini-meet in northern San Diego; Carmel Valley/Del Mar area, and is willing to buy gas and lunch for a coder to come and teach and code. Please PM me and I'll coordinate a Saturday or Sunday get-together.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dominican1NYC said:


> The build date was 02/26/2013. I don't think the dealer programmed it. It came off the boat, went to PDC & came straight to me within 4 days.


And you have an F10 (528i)?


----------



## Dominican1NYC (Mar 15, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you have an F10 (528i)?


Yes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dominican1NYC said:


> Yes


You may be all right with E-Sys 3.18.4 and the 48.3 PSdZData then, as 49.x was not released until March.

E-Sys 3.18.4 and the 48.3 PSdZData is the last "Free" version that you can use on your F10.

PM sent.


----------



## hql (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys, im new to this forums, can anyone tell me where I can download the programs mentioned in the first post to get started with some basic coding of my car? Thanks in advance you guys are doing some great work here


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hql said:


> Hey guys, im new to this forums, can anyone tell me where I can download the programs mentioned in the first post to get started with some basic coding of my car? Thanks in advance you guys are doing some great work here


PM sent.


----------



## hql (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


That was quick, thanks a lot


----------



## gareth3685 (May 31, 2012)

I want to look at coding my F20. I've coded my previous car (F25) and found lots of information (cheat sheets etc) for that vehicle but don't seem to be able to find much for the F20. Can I use the F25 cheat sheet? Which version of PSdZData should I be looking for (and where can I find it!?).

Sorry for the barrage of questions, should know better seeing as I've done it before!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gareth3685 said:


> I want to look at coding my F20. I've coded my previous car (F25) and found lots of information (cheat sheets etc) for that vehicle but don't seem to be able to find much for the F20. Can I use the F25 cheat sheet? Which version of PSdZData should I be looking for (and where can I find it!?).
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, should know better seeing as I've done it before!


You use the same E-Sys / PSdZData setup as you did for F25, except when you connect to the car, the Target connection will now be F20 instead of F25.

That said, if the F20 is at I-Level F020-12-11-505 or higher, which is ISTA/P 2.48.3, you will need E-Sys 3.22.5 with updated Patch / Token, and PSdZData >= to the car's I-Level.

I have never seen and F20 specific Cheat Sheet, but it should be very similar to the F30 since they share the same PSdZdata target.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0


----------



## gareth3685 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Shawn.

Car is brand new so I assume I'll need 3.22.5 .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gareth3685 said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> 
> Car is brand new so I assume I'll need 3.22.5 .


That would be a good assumption.

If you need anything to that end, PM me.


----------



## janosch (Feb 3, 2013)

*How to "Code FDL" from a saved CAFD file?*

In case I would like to "Code FDL" from the saved CAFD files (e.g. to restore the original configuration), what do I need to do?

Are the following steps correct?

- Copy the wanted CAFD file versions (from backup location) to EsyData/CAF folder
- Connect to the car
- Load saved VA and SVT (is there a "relationship" of this two XML files to the CAFD files?)
- Directly "Code FDL" instead of prior "Read Coding Data"

thanks,
janosch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

janosch said:


> In case I would like to "Code FDL" from the saved CAFD files (e.g. to restore the original configuration), what do I need to do?
> 
> Are the following steps correct?
> 
> ...


Restore .NCD:

- Copy the wanted CAFD file (from backup location) to EsyData/CAF folder, then:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click CAFD File => Select New FDL => Navigate to C:\ESysData\CAF and select matching .NCD file => Left-Click on Inserted CAFD => Select FDL Code.


----------



## janosch (Feb 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Restore .NCD:
> 
> - Copy the wanted CAFD file (from backup location) to EsyData/CAF folder, then:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click CAFD File => Select New FDL => Navigate to C:\ESysData\CAF and select matching .NCD file => Left-Click on Inserted CAFD => Select FDL Code.


Thanks a lot! (Today I got my new F31 335xi and was able to connect and read everything successfully thanks to all the help from you and April and will try to code some stuff Tomorrow :roundel


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

*Digital Speed enabling*

Hi:

I performed the following coding: KOMBI | 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration | BC_DIGITAL_V | aktiv / Werte=01 and the time is still displaying. Did I missed something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tristras said:


> Hi:
> 
> I performed the following coding: KOMBI | 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration | BC_DIGITAL_V | aktiv / Werte=01 and the time is still displaying. Did I missed something?


Did you cycle through the BC Display settings? It should be the last one displayed.


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

What are the steps for that?



shawnsheridan said:


> Did you cycle through the BC Display settings? It should be the last one displayed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tristras said:


> What are the steps for that?


Press the Button on the End of the BC Stalk and cycle though all the display options.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tristras said:


> Hi:
> 
> I performed the following coding: KOMBI | 3000 Anzeige_Konfiguration | BC_DIGITAL_V | aktiv / Werte=01 and the time is still displaying. Did I missed something?





shawnsheridan said:


> Press the Button on the End of the BC Stalk and cycle though all the display options.


So did changing the BC Display work?


----------



## tristras (Mar 4, 2013)

*Coding made easy: Step by step instructions*

Yes, it did
Too bad I can't replace the time on the second row with the digital speed. 
I guess to change from kph to mph I will have to change the units on the iDrive.

Thank you



shawnsheridan said:


> So did changing the BC Display work?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dewispew (Apr 16, 2013)

Quick question: is there a way to search through the CAF files offline, thus while Esys is not connected to the car. 
I read and saved my FA and VCM including all coding data. And I can read them back while not being connected, but these do not allow me to open the CAFD files.

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

val3ntin3s said:


> Shawn, can you PM the link with the latest PZ data please? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

Still one question:
Does anyone know if the DAB function can be activatet with esys or are there additional modules needed?

I found it in esys, but i dont have in in my car configuration....


----------



## XQOS (Jun 30, 2006)

*Software links*

Hello,, Im just starting to code my 09 750, can someone send me links to the software? I ordered the cable from Ebay today.

BMW ENET ESYS E-SYS ICOM ISTA ETHERNET OBD CODING INTERFACE RJ45 CABLE F-SERIES

Thanks ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> Still one question:
> Does anyone know if the DAB function can be activatet with esys or are there additional modules needed?
> 
> I found it in esys, but i dont have in in my car configuration....


Do you have CIC / NBT? I thought the DAB Tuner was built into those in Europe, whereas we get a Sat Radio Tuner instead.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

XQOS said:


> Hello,, Im just starting to code my 09 750, can someone send me links to the software? I ordered the cable from Ebay today.
> 
> BMW ENET ESYS E-SYS ICOM ISTA ETHERNET OBD CODING INTERFACE RJ45 CABLE F-SERIES
> 
> Thanks ...


PM sent.


----------



## Richy1877 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,
Since i got my F30 back from service, all my code was gone, then i have to re-code my car and the 3.814 no longer work, then i switch to 3.225 and 49.1, the IHKA module could be modified, but the FEM body got error said that file for cafd_0000794-004_228_010 not found, any idea of this issue? Thx in advance!!


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

I Have a new problem:

when i connect the first time to the 530d (F10, Built 05/2012) i can read all,
after clicking edit and exit the editet file i loose my connection.

I use latest psdzdata 49.3.

Can anyone tell me whats the problem here?

See screenshot here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b6mhs1jfj8r5bml/error.PNG

Thanks in advance


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

I have NBT (there i can find DAB (in US sat radio)

i just have all those ECUs:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nei7rp7gy1u0opk/ECU.PNG



shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have CIC / NBT? I thought the DAB Tuner was built into those in Europe, whereas we get a Sat Radio Tuner instead.


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

Yes, you will need 49.3 (i have this file in 49.3).

PM Sent



Richy1877 said:


> Hi,
> Since i got my F30 back from service, all my code was gone, then i have to re-code my car and the 3.814 no longer work, then i switch to 3.225 and 49.1, the IHKA module could be modified, but the FEM body got error said that file for cafd_0000794-004_228_010 not found, any idea of this issue? Thx in advance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> I Have a new problem:
> 
> when i connect the first time to the 530d (F10, Built 05/2012) i can read all,
> after clicking edit and exit the editet file i loose my connection.
> ...


Are you using E-Sys 3.18.4?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> I have NBT (there i can find DAB (in US sat radio)
> 
> i just have all those ECUs:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nei7rp7gy1u0opk/ECU.PNG


I am not sure if the NBT Head Unit has the DAB Tuner automatically, or if there is a diffident NBT part number for one's with the DAB Tuner built-in.

You can try adding S654A DAB tuner to your VO, and VO Coding HU_NBT, and see if it works.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richy1877 said:


> Hi,
> Since i got my F30 back from service, all my code was gone, then i have to re-code my car and the 3.814 no longer work, then i switch to 3.225 and 49.1, the IHKA module could be modified, but the FEM body got error said that file for cafd_0000794-004_228_010 not found, any idea of this issue? Thx in advance!!


Yes, need full 49.3 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure if the NBT Head Unit has the DAB Tuner automatically, or if there is a diffident NBT part number for one's with the DAB Tuner built-in.
> 
> You can try adding S654A DAB tuner to your VO, and VO Coding HU_NBT, and see if it works.


Can you please tell me how to add S654A DAB tuner to my VO? I´m afraid to damage something... Thanks in advance


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using E-Sys 3.18.4?


no, i use lastest 3.22.5 with 49.3 (incl. Patch and Token from aksiss)

yesterday everything worked fine, now my connection has some problems....
I tried with my fathers F10, here the problem startet, now i have the same problem with my F31... I think there is something broken in my esys or in laptop config


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> no, i use lastest 3.22.5 with 49.3 (incl. Patch and Token from aksiss)
> 
> yesterday everything worked fine, now my connection has some problems....
> I tried with my fathers F10, here the problem startet, now i have the same problem with my F31... I think there is something broken in my esys or in laptop config


...or your ENET cable went bad...

I would delete and uninistall all the software, and reinstall it though. If still have problems, try another cable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> Can you please tell me how to add S654A DAB tuner to my VO? I´m afraid to damage something... Thanks in advance


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> ...or your ENET cable went bad...
> 
> I would delete and uninistall all the software, and reinstall it though. If still have problems, try another cable.


I think i found the problem:
I updatet panda internet security to 2013 version today...
after uninstall of the panda software, my connection is fine 
So i think the firewall was the problem.

now i will look for adding S654A DAB tuner 
Still one question:
do i just have to add 654 without S and A?


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

Update:

DAB is not working. i think there is a additional module needed :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> Update:
> 
> DAB is not working. i think there is a additional module needed :-(


Probably. To confirm, check ETK, and see if there are two different part numbers for NBT, one with and without DAB option.


----------



## albloushi (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

First I would like thank this forum and specially shawnsheridan for his great support.

I have bmw 750iL F02 2011, and I did the coding of some of the interesting things which I found in this forum such as "turn signal in HUD", "switch off the speed limit (it was by default in my country)".

I would like to do the following if someone can assist me:
- Fold up the side mirrors when the engine is off and the door is closed by FOB.

The only think i found is folding up the mirrors while holding on lock button on the FOB which i have it by default.


----------



## jjscott (Feb 3, 2012)

*Coding made easy: Step by step instructions*



shawnsheridan said:


> I hope you have also properly installed the 2 Patched java files that came with your Token, else you will have other FDL Errors.


Yes, I did. Just finished coding three options. Pretty straight forward so far. Thanks for all of your help!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## masagsxr (Jul 29, 2013)

Can someone post a list of what I can code specifically for 2004 BMW 545i 6Speed manual? So far I've done the AUX install. What else can I do? I'd like to also disable the Legal disclaimer on start up but want to see a step by step instruction other than looking through the code list. I am not all that confident yet and don't want to @#$!#! things up hehehe..

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masagsxr said:


> Can someone post a list of what I can code specifically for 2004 BMW 545i 6Speed manual? So far I've done the AUX install. What else can I do? I'd like to also disable the Legal disclaimer on start up but want to see a step by step instruction other than looking through the code list. I am not all that confident yet and don't want to @#$!#! things up hehehe..
> 
> Thanks!


Not many Exx Coders amongst us. PM user cn555ic.


----------



## masagsxr (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you shawnsheridan


----------



## visualk (Sep 6, 2013)

*coding*

Awesome thread I am looking forward to coding this weekend!


----------



## dtx (Sep 13, 2013)

*2008 x5 4.8*

Hello everyone, first post, just picked up my new to me 2008 X5 4.8 sport. Love it! I am a tinkerer by nature and am always looking for some cool functionality that I can add to my vehicles. That said, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could direct me to the correct software components for my vehicle. My wife also has a 2008 335xi so I'm hoping that the software is the same?

I do have the cable required.

Much thanks!!


----------



## svett (Sep 7, 2012)

dtx said:


> Hello everyone, first post, just picked up my new to me 2008 X5 4.8 sport. Love it! I am a tinkerer by nature and am always looking for some cool functionality that I can add to my vehicles. That said, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could direct me to the correct software components for my vehicle. My wife also has a 2008 335xi so I'm hoping that the software is the same?
> 
> I do have the cable required.
> 
> Much thanks!!


I bought all the software programs from this seller on eBay for $29:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181171423170?item=181171423170&viewitem=&vxp=mtr

I downloaded the 14 GB files off of his cloud, it saved me so much time!

Steve


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Coding made easy: Step by step instructions*

I would recommend buying the cable from one stop electronics since it is more reliable and works for any model from 2000-2013 than other ebay cables but it is expensive when compared to ebay cables.


----------



## mactigger (Oct 27, 2006)

Can I also get a link to 50.4? PLEEEASE?


----------



## dtx (Sep 13, 2013)

svett said:


> I bought all the software programs from this seller on eBay for $29:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181171423170?item=181171423170&viewitem=&vxp=mtr
> 
> I downloaded the 14 GB files off of his cloud, it saved me so much time!
> ...


Thank Svett, sadly that link does not list E70 as supported.. I did search ebay briefly for my model software, will have to do a thorough search later today.

Thanks again


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

*coding f20*

Hi I would like to know that I have to change settings to install LED tail lights on my BMW F20 with H7 light source as well as activate the rain sensor and lights.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mactigger said:


> Can I also get a link to 50.4? PLEEEASE?


PM sent.


----------



## Martin149 (Sep 9, 2013)

I got the 3.22.5 with token, but only a liteversion of pszdata 50.3 incl. Only one cafd folder.
I need the full version of pszddata plz.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Martin149 said:


> I got the 3.22.5 with token, but only a liteversion of pszdata 50.3 incl. Only one cafd folder.
> I need the full version of pszddata plz.


PM sent.


----------



## H2oGreggy (Aug 26, 2013)

*PSDzData 50.3 install question*

Not sure what part I'm not seeing, but can someone tell me how to install all those psdzdata50.3 RAR files? I have WinRAR and I extracted file #1 of the 31 rar files, then when I went to extract #2 of 31, it said it was going to overwrite the files that I extracted form #1. This does not look correct. I can not find any type of .bat or exe file to auto install the PSDzData files, so I need help understanding this. Thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just start extracting file 1, it will automatically extract all of them.


----------



## H2oGreggy (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks April1. I now see that you are correct about that! It couldn't be simpler...


----------



## x_outpost (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have a 2011 E70 and a 2005 E60.
What cable do I need to start coding? Also, where can I download the needed softwares? Sorry, been searching for days and all I can find is a $99 cable. Is there anywhere I can buy it cheaper?

Thanks all!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x_outpost said:


> Hi everyone. I have a 2011 E70 and a 2005 E60.
> What cable do I need to start coding? Also, where can I download the needed softwares? Sorry, been searching for days and all I can find is a $99 cable. Is there anywhere I can buy it cheaper?
> 
> Thanks all!


This one is proven to work, and is highly rated:

*BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:*

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16

You can buy cheaper cables on eBay all day long, but caveat emptor applies.

PM sent.


----------



## x_outpost (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This one is proven to work, and is highly rated:
> 
> *BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:*
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just ordered the cable.


----------



## x_outpost (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone knows how long these guys ships out and how long it gets shipped from their end to the east coast? Thanks!


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

First Post! Just got my 3rd BMW, a 2014 F10. Am interested in purchasing the coding cable from April1. Hopefully this post meets the requirement to PM. Thanks, Mo


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the installed equipment in my "bare skin" 2012 F30 328i. Is there anything worth programming? What would be the best bang for the buck aftermarket add-on under $1,000?

Thank you for any input!

==================================================

Model Name:	328I
Design:	USA
Type code:	3C13
E-Code:	F30
Body:	Limousine
Steering:	left
Doors:	4
Engine:	N26 - 2.00 l (180kW)
Drive:	Rear-wheel drive
Transmission:	automatically
Exterior color:	Black 2 ( 668 )
Interior:	Sensatec 1/schwarz (KCSW)
Production date:	24.05.2012
Work:	Munich

*Code	Standard equipment	Standard Equipment*
S205A Automatic	Automatic transmission
S216A Servotronic power steering	HYDRO STEERING-SERVOTRONIC
S240A Leather steering wheel airbag	Leather steering wheel
S249A Multifunction for steering wheel	Multifunction f steering wheel
S258A Run-flat tires	Tire with run-flat functionality
S497A Center armrest in the rear	Centre armrest, rear
S4CGA Interior trim "satin silver" matt	Interior strips, "satin silver" matt
S4NEA Blow-by heater	Blow-by heater
S520A Fog	Fog lights
S544A Cruise control with brake function.	Cruise control with brake function
S5DSA Emergency release trunk	Emergency release, luggage compartment
S645A BMW U.S. Radio	BMW U.S. Radio
S823A Hot-climate version	Hot-climate version
S845A Acoustic seat belt warning	Acoustic belt warning
S853A Language English	English language version
S876A Radio frequency 315 MHz	Radio frequency 315 MHz
S992A Control plate attachment	Control of number-plate attachment
S993A Model year code in FG number	model year code in VIN

*Code	Special Features	Optional Equipment*
S1CAA Selection COP relevant vehicles	Selection of COP relevant vehicles
S2DWA BMW LA wheel, star spoke 393	
S2VBA Tire pressure display	Tyre pressure control (TPC)
S423A Floor mats Velours	Floor mats, velours
S493A Storage package	Storage compartment package
S521A Rain sensor	Rain sensor
S534A Climate	Automatic air conditioning
S563A Light package	Light package
S575A Additional 12V outlets	Supplementary 12V sockets
S676A HiFi loudspeaker system	HiFi speaker system
S693A Preparation BMW satellite radio	Preparation BMW satellite radio
S697A Area Code 1 DVD	Area Code 1 for DVD
S6NHA Handsfree. with USB interface	Hands-free with USB interface
S8KCA Ölwartungsinterval 24.000km/24Monate	
S8SCA Country-activation telematics.	Telematics access request, country-spec.
S8TNA Daytime running light on menu	
S925A Shipping protection package	Transport protection package


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This one is proven to work, and is highly rated:
> 
> *BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:*
> 
> ...


Is this cable similar to the ENET cables sold by April One?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> Is this cable similar to the ENET cables sold by April One?


No, not at all. This is a DCAN Cable for Exx chassis. April sells ENET Cables for Fxx chassis, like this:

*Ethernet to OBD2 cable (ENET) - 1.8 meters*

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, not at all. This is a DCAN Cable for Exx chassis. April sells ENET Cables for Fxx chassis, like this:
> 
> *Ethernet to OBD2 cable (ENET) - 1.8 meters*
> 
> http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## MrTowers (Oct 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, I just got my car from the dealership today since they upgraded something on the navigator due to a recall, and I just realized I lost all of the beautiful coding I had done. Trying to do the changes again, I get this "file not found" message as well. Could you please send me a PM with the magic "dust" to fix it? 
Appreciate it.
Hector T

FEM_BODY[40][F286385]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000794-004_228_005 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000794-004_228_005"not found!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrTowers said:


> Hello Shawn, I just got my car from the dealership today since they upgraded something on the navigator due to a recall, and I just realized I lost all of the beautiful coding I had done. Trying to do the changes again, I get this "file not found" message as well. Could you please send me a PM with the magic "dust" to fix it?
> Appreciate it.
> Hector T
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dieselgg (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Shawn,

I just sent you an PM. I got an error similar to that of Mr. Towers except it was for file 'cafd_ 000005_025_21' not found. This is the module that is used as the example in the pdf; 'E-Sys - Getting Started Coding - Part 1.pdf'. I installed correctly BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5. and got proper communication established with the car. I'm pretty sure I set the proper paths for c:\esysdata\Rules and c:\EsysData\e-sysest\Code Away.est. Could this be the issue?

Regards,

Gus


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dieselgg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just sent you an PM. I got an error similar to that of Mr. Towers except it was for file 'cafd_ 000005_025_21' not found. This is the module that is used as the example in the pdf; 'E-Sys - Getting Started Coding - Part 1.pdf'. I installed correctly BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5. and got proper communication established with the car. I'm pretty sure I set the proper paths for c:\esysdata\Rules and c:\EsysData\e-sysest\Code Away.est. Could this be the issue?
> 
> ...


I replied to it already.


----------



## wjhughes420384 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can I display what gear I am in and the tach in the HUD I have been looking through the cheatsheets, but have not seen anything, or is that what they are calling the digital tach?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wjhughes420384 said:


> Can I display what gear I am in and the tach in the HUD I have been looking through the cheatsheets, but have not seen anything, or is that what they are calling the digital tach?


No. You would need M-Kombi.


----------



## TheBigDog (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I get a download link for the latest software? My car (2014 f30) should arrive mid November. I just ordered the cable and want to get the software prepped..can't wait for the car to get here!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mlbillow said:


> Can I get a download link for the latest software? My car (2014 f30) should arrive mid November. I just ordered the cable and want to get the software prepped..can't wait for the car to get here!!!


PM sent.


----------



## wjhughes420384 (Mar 25, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You would need M-Kombi.


What exactly is M-Kombi? is that the SW that the car runs? assume the M indicates it is for an M car. 
Can I get M-Kombi? will it work on my 09 F02?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wjhughes420384 said:


> What exactly is M-Kombi? is that the SW that the car runs? assume the M indicates it is for an M car.
> Can I get M-Kombi? will it work on my 09 F02?


It is the unique Instrument Cluster in M5 F10.

I don't know anyone who has tried to put one in a regular F10, and I am inclined to think it won't function properly.


----------



## wjhughes420384 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ahhh, okay, Damn shame, When I track my 7 it is really time consuming to have to look down at the speedo to see what gear I am in as I approach a corner at over 120 mph. it would be great to have the gear in the HUD

looks like I am screwed on this point

thanks for the info anyway


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wjhughes420384 said:


> Ahhh, okay, Damn shame, When I track my 7 it is really time consuming to have to look down at the speedo to see what gear I am in as I approach a corner at over 120 mph. it would be great to have the gear in the HUD
> 
> looks like I am screwed on this point
> 
> thanks for the info anyway


Does the HUD now show "D" or "DS" in it?


----------



## wjhughes420384 (Mar 25, 2007)

let me go look


----------



## wjhughes420384 (Mar 25, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does the HUD now show "D" or "DS" in it?


it doesn't show either D or DS, no indication of gear at all


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am planning to try coding MY2014 X3 F25 (Production (April 2013) using E-Sys software 3.18.4 and PSDZDATA 47.5 instead of PSDZDATA 47.4, do you see any problem with this or should I stick to 47.4 instead of 47.5?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patelm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to try coding MY2014 X3 F25 (Production (April 2013) using E-Sys software 3.18.4 and PSDZDATA 47.5 instead of PSDZDATA 47.4, do you see any problem with this or should I stick to 47.4 instead of 47.5?


Yes, I see a problem, in that it wont work. 47.5 is from July 2012. F25 built almost one year later in April 2013 would have at least 49.x on it at the time of shipment, and maybe even something newer now if it has been programmed by dealership after shipment.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you happen to have information on what versions I can use and possibly download links? I am assuming the cheat sheet for F25 posted here would still be valid.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patelm said:


> Do you happen to have information on what versions I can use and possibly download links? I am assuming the cheat sheet for F25 posted here would still be valid.


There are only two considerations. For F25, either you can use 48.3 PSdZData, which would mean you could use E-Sys 3.18.4 with it, or as in your case you can't, so you use the latest E-Sys and PSdZData versions available.

Cheat Sheet is the same.

PM sent.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

So I finally downloaded everything and just waiting for my ENET cable to arrive. In the meanwhile I wanted to make sure I am good to follow this guide to code 2014 X3 F25 (April 2013 prod).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patelm said:


> So I finally downloaded everything and just waiting for my ENET cable to arrive. In the meanwhile I wanted to make sure I am good to follow this guide to code 2014 X3 F25 (April 2013 prod).


Coding your 2014 F25 is essentially the same.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> This one is proven to work, and is highly rated:
> 
> *BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:*
> 
> ...


I ordered from this vendor three weeks ago and still haven't received the cable. Anyone else having shipping delays with them? They ship from the far east.


----------



## alif (Nov 11, 2013)

i just got mine done by bimmerguru.com, simple DIY


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alif said:


> i just got mine done by bimmerguru.com, simple DIY


But it is regularly priced at $299 a car. :thumbdwn:

It can be coded for Free.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn

I just had a chat with my dealer. 
We were talking about the FA in the car. 
He told me that, when I'm changing the FA with new SA's in it, that this will be used for all further updates. 
The dealer would extract the FA from CAS and load it to their systems and start the update. 
So, this would mean if I add the 6VC in the FA, the further update should not delete the coding for SA 6VC.
He mentioned that the FA will be taken new from BMW Germany just in case the dealer retrofitted something official for me, which is in ETK. 

I was a little bit surprised about this. 

DId you have the experience that added SA's in the FA have been deleted?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I just had a chat with my dealer.
> We were talking about the FA in the car.
> ...


The dealer can extract FA, or you could give them FA on a USB Drive, and they can set ISTA/P to use this FA instead of factory FA from BMW server, but the question is will they be willing to do so? My guess is most dealer will not, at least not stateside ones.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

My dealer told me that they do extract the FA from the Car and load the update to the car with this FA. They take just the FA from BMW Server, when there was a (official)retrofit on my car. Like I had last year, DAB retrofit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> My dealer told me that they do extract the FA from the Car and load the update to the car with this FA. They take just the FA from BMW Server, when there was a (official)retrofit on my car. Like I had last year, DAB retrofit.


Yes, I read what you wrote the first time. This though is not standard protocol, and I imagine you have to tell or ask them to do so. And while your dealer may be willing to accommodate this request, most won't.


----------



## svett (Sep 7, 2012)

*Bmw dis, inpa/edibas, ncs expert/dummy*



svett said:


> I bought all the software programs from this seller on Amazon for $37:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EFG2ZGM
> 
> I downloaded the 14 GB files off of his cloud, it saved me so much time!
> ...


New link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

svett said:


> New link


If it works for you, great, but the EDIABAS and INPA versions are outdated, and I imagine NCS Expert is as well.

However, the SP-Daten is most likely outdated too, which means for many, they will have to update it and thus make another 14 Gb to download the latest.


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn

When I'm trying to do these step:
SVT box will display SVT of different modules of your car, some with green bullets. These green CAFD files are of our interest.
Right click on each green CAFD and click on "Read Coding data". Afre codes are read, green icon will change into a folder icon.
Read all the green CAFD files one by on or,select multiple by holding the Ctrl key of keyboard and read Coding data by right clicking..

I got the following errors:

*First one*:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

cafd_00000b0a-000_028_000 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUIdME2_0x12" failed! [C070]
negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: DME2_12_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130765072] - SYSTEM_ERROR

*Second:*

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

cafd_00000794-007_029_103 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:FEM_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

*Third:*

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

cafd_000007a1-005_029_101 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:REM_0x72" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link REM_72_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name REM_72_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

*Four:*

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

cafd_000000b5-012_002_026 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:SM2_0x6D" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link SM2_6D_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name SM2_6D_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

*Fifth:*

ransaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

cafd_000006c6-003_000_002 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:VDC1_0x76" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link VDC1_76_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name VDC1_76_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694] - VEHICLE_ERROR

Help me please:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What E-Sys and PSdZdata versions are you using?

What is your I-Step current?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm using ESYS_v.3.23.4 & psdzdata 50.4

I-step F020-13-07-506


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davinaii said:


> I'm using ESYS_v.3.23.4 & psdzdata 50.4
> 
> I-step F020-13-07-506


Engine running?


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

no, engine off, should I try with engine running? I'm in the car right now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Am I really sure? Let's see, 158 error means invalid token. We know E-Sys 3.24.3 requires patched .jar files or custom .jar depending on specific Token solution in order to use .EST Token, which you don't have. Yeah, I am sure.

You solve this block by obtaining and installing a proper Token solution.


----------



## timelessky (Feb 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Am I really sure? Let's see, 158 error means invalid token. We know E-Sys 3.24.3 requires patched .jar files or custom .jar depending on specific Token solution in order to use .EST Token, which you don't have. Yeah, I am sure.
> 
> You solve this block by obtaining and installing a proper Token solution.


thanks shawn , sometimes I feel myself little fish at ocean sorry about questions  I'll follow these ways , I hope It ll work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You'll be fine. Just get proper Token solution and you are home free.


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone, today I've started coding my f30 320iED (2013/10).
I tried to code sport+ mode (ICM>3000>IcmKod_B_Sportlenkung) but at the end of the process, error message has shown up. But sport+ mode can be displayed successfully.
Here is my error report:


> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: FDL Codieren
> ICM [1c]
> cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
> cafd_0000067b-002_004_091 Processed


*What should I do now, ignore this error or replace my backup data ?* Thank you...
E-sys: 3.23.4
psdzdata: 51.3
I-step: f020-13-07-506


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone, today I've started coding my f30 320iED (2013/10).
I tried to code sport+ mode (ICM>3000>IcmKod_B_Sportlenkung) but at the end of the process, error message has shown up. But sport+ mode can be displayed successfully.
Here is my error report:


> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: FDL Codieren
> ICM [1c]
> cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
> cafd_0000067b-002_004_091 Processed


*What should I do now, ignore this error or replace my backup data ?* Thank you...
E-sys: 3.23.4
psdzdata: 51.3
I-step: f020-13-07-506


----------



## Pillpusher84 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jkiteboardah said:


> This looks great thanks! I am getting ready to code my 2014 535d but I have a Mac. Has anyone ever successfully coded on a Mac running Windows on Boot Camp?


I would assume it would work fine with boot camp ... however on my MacBook Pro I have VMware Fusion 6 with Windows 7 x64 SP1 running as a virtual machine. I have my Ethernet Thunderbolt adapter bridged to OS X mavericks ... this solution works perfectly fine for coding my '14 550xi.


----------



## art10 (Mar 17, 2012)

great thread learning a lot thanks to every one .


----------



## whytry (Nov 13, 2007)

wow I'm trying to get a good understanding of all this stuff here. I'm following along here there is a ton of good info. I'm looking to do some coding myself on my e66 hopefully this weekend!! I will prob have some questions shortly!!


----------



## whytry (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=426237&d=1393950363 this is what i bought and it showed up yesterday!!


----------



## EIAlfonso (Jan 12, 2006)

2011 535
I've successfully coded in the past, about a year ago, but it was all areased after I took it in to the dealer. This time when I try to read certain CAFD files via the read button "read vcm" I think it is, I get errors after it reads it and do not get the folder displayed just the green button in the cafd file

It tells me there was errors, my battery was running low and it was lunch time so I do not have any screen shots but will try again later today 


also when I installed

Setup_3.18.4-47.5.v1, the command line would show step 5 of 6 completed but I didnt see step 6 of 6 completed, not sure if this has anything to do with it, but as i mentioned I did connect with the car in any event

I'm using a Win 7 laptop


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can't use E-Sys 3.18.4 and 47.5 PSdZData on a newly programmed car. You need to update both.

PM sent.


----------



## whytry (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's the program I bought, I'm pretty sure this is everything I need to do some coding correct?

Of course for some reason the CD/DVD isn't being read by my older laptop. I know the stuff is there I can see it on MacBook n my desktop but I want it on the laptop.

But once I get that figured out it should be straight forward from there rt?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## damascus7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice program. But you are only able to do the E-series mostly. Or if your INPA has F-series support you can do it too, but only fault codes reading not coding units in Fxx.


----------



## getth (Mar 15, 2014)

damascus7 said:


> Nice program. But you are only able to do the E-series mostly. Or if your INPA has F-series support you can do it too, but only fault codes reading not coding units in Fxx.


thank you.  oh.., this program for E-Series only.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, a special word of gratitude to:

ShawnSheridan for his help through PMs and most informative and clear posts
April1 for his great Getting Started checklist and thoughtful posts

Have now joined the ranks of those who have done some coding as I did a couple of relatively simple coding adjustments today -- actual tire pressure on TPMS screen and removing the iDrive disclaimer.

Again, thanks and more to follow


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


ShawnSheridan,

I know that this is a dumb newbie question, so please bear with me.

As I try to better understand, some of the logic behind the coding, my rusty German and the sheer volume of information kind of overwhelms me. While I think the cheatsheets are great (that how I did the first set of coding), am trying to digest what individual functions, sections and ECUs do.

For a specific numbered section within an ECU is there a way to download and view outside of E-Sys, each of the functions with their comments?

THANKS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can read any CAFD file offline using E-Sys CAF-Viewer, and you can also read any .NCD file offline using E-Sys FDL Editor.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! 

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## dlrooney (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, looking for the proper files for my 2014 F30

Thx
Dan


----------



## blacksquid (Dec 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I can do that, but what you would receive today will certainly be outdated come September, and not work on your newer car.


I did not know these things changed that quickly! Should I wait then until after my 435i arrives stateside?

John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You should wait until after it gets on the boat, maybe around 4 weeks before you get it.


----------



## pedlar17 (Dec 24, 2005)

I have just picked up my march 2014 build f12 looking great but want to get into coding. Where can I get the required software and cable and start to get into coding.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pedlar17 said:


> I have just picked up my march 2014 build f12 looking great but want to get into coding. Where can I get the required software and cable and start to get into coding.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Cristobal1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Shawn, could you please PM me the download info for 2014 F15. Thanks in advance and for all the knowledge gained from reading your answer posts.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cristobal1 said:


> Shawn, could you please PM me the download info for 2014 F15. Thanks in advance and for all the knowledge gained from reading your answer posts.


PM sent.

F15 use F25 as Target Connection

Use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.

F15 has the new BDC (Body Domain Controller) "Super ECU", which is like FEM BODY on steroids. If you can't find a particular FDL Code, look in BDC.

Make sure under E-Sys => Options => Settings => Program tab => Memory Requirement => RAM is set to 1024 or you will likely be unable to read BDC. Do NOT use anything larger than 1024, or E-Sys will be unable to Open, and you will have to reinstall it.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Shawn can you PM me the latest and greatest esys and files. Thanks as always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Shawn can you PM me the latest and greatest esys and files. Thanks as always!


PM sent.


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe a stupid question but how do you discover the NFRM hardware version on the F-series?
With E-series you could see that with NCS expert NFRM3_Exx.Cxx 
How can I do that with a F10 for example?


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Dubbel post :s.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

which version of e-sys and psdzdata i can use for coding my bmw 118d (f20) 2012?

many thank


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

which version of e-sys and psdzdata i can use for coding my bmw 118d (f20) 2012?

many thank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> which version of e-sys and psdzdata i can use for coding my bmw 118d (f20) 2012?
> 
> many thank


The latest always works, but at the minimum, you need PSdZData version >= to the last version of ISTA/P used to program the car, and in turn the required PSdZData version will determine the minimum version E-Sys required.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

What is ista/P? To program my car don't i need only e-sys and psdzdata? Which version is last?


Sent from BimmerApp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Let me say it again. You need PSdZData version >= to the last version of ISTA/P used to program the car, otherwise you can't read the modules. I did not say you needed ISTA/P.

What is the car's I-Step Current?

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

well! if i understand:
1. i install e-sys (which version?)
2. read the i-step
3. download right psdzdata version


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. You need some version of PSdZData to even connect to the car to read the I-Step.

I'm sure if you use 52.2 PSdZData and >= E-Sys 3.23.4 you will be fine.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

ok. i have e-sys 3.23.4 and 51.1 psdzdata it's ok? if no, where i take the 52.2?......but now i don't have a token because i'm waiting for my cable that i bought online.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have that, then check your I-Step current as I originally wrote, and I can tell you if 51.1 is new enough.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

but i can check my i-step without token?


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cable should fit snuggly. Not sure why his don't, but I am doubtful he sent you two bad cables, so I think the issue is your laptop.
> 
> E-Sys runs on Windows XP, 7, or 8, and 32-Bit or 64-Bit. This is not an issue.


I have used OBII before on my old car and it snapped in. This definitely doesn't snap in. How hard should I be pushing? The whole kick panel is moving so I don't want to push very hard.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say it "snaps" in. It should push in with some slight resistance, and stay put when it is attached. It shouldn't be loose.


----------



## crazysocrplayr (Mar 31, 2014)

*Cable and software recommendations for 2009 335i xdrive*

Would you be so kind to send the most recent software version? Are the USB cables BMW specific? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazysocrplayr said:


> Would you be so kind to send the most recent software version? Are the USB cables BMW specific? Thank you.


The ENET Cable is very specific to BMW OBD Port.

PM sent.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I wouldn't say it "snaps" in. It should push in with some slight resistance, and stay put when it is attached. It shouldn't be loose.


So it was my fault, I didn't push hard enough. Now I see link light on the laptop. Next step is to try coding.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

Successfully coded my UK F25 xDrive35D M Sport MY2014 today, thank you to everyone on here for your help with the software and advice.

After weeks of reading, I started out with some basic coding for video in motion on my NBT. Interestingly I only had to code the following three items:

HU_NBT = VIDEO_HANDBRAKE = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT = SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX = Werte= FF
HU_NBT = SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN = Werte= FF

I found no reference to HU_NBT = VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION =None on my car.

All tested and worked OK, now on to some more advanced coding!


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
my garage gave my 750ix an update (MN-002.038.015 and TN-002.038.015. This caused an disappearing of my changings. I tried to renew the changings with my 3.18.4_47.5, but it didn´t work - "Read VCM failed" !
Can you help me please ?
With greetings from Germany
Black750ix


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black750ix said:


> Hello Shawn,
> my garage gave my 750ix an update (MN-002.038.015 and TN-002.038.015. This caused an disappearing of my changings. I tried to renew the changings with my 3.18.4_47.5, but it didn´t work - "Read VCM failed" !
> Can you help me please ?
> With greetings from Germany
> Black750ix


You need to update both PSdZData and E-Sys.

PM sent.


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Schawn,
I tried it today, but i got a failure message: keine est.datei ausgewählt (C155), what´s the problem ? a missing token ?

best greetings, Black750ix


----------



## egert (May 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I am new to this and any help will be really appreciated.

I have a BMW 2011 550xi M sport and I am trying to program some of the features. Thanks to this forum I was able to create an ODBI cable an downloaded BMW_E-Sys_3.1 and PsdZ Data 4_47.5 but when I am getting this error:

File for "cafd_0000000f-005_024_228" not found! [C012] and also same thing for cadt_0000000f9-007_003_022.

Do I need to get the new E-sy and Psdz Data version to fix this issue?

If so would you be able to send me the download links ?

Thanks,

Egert


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black750ix said:


> Hey Schawn,
> I tried it today, but i got a failure message: keine est.datei ausgewählt (C155), what´s the problem ? a missing token ?
> 
> best greetings, Black750ix


Yes, it is saying that it cannot find .EST Token.

If you did not obtain a Token solution, you need to.

If you did, it is either not installed properly and / or E-Sys => Options => Settings is not configured properly to find / use it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

egert said:


> Hello Shawn,
> ...
> Do I need to get the new E-sy and Psdz Data version to fix this issue?
> 
> ...


I replied to your PM.


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it is saying that it cannot find .EST Token.
> 
> If you did not obtain a Token solution, you need to.
> 
> If you did, it is either not installed properly and / or E-Sys => Options => Settings is not


I´ve got no token, where can I get it ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black750ix said:


> I´ve got no token, where can I get it ?


PM sent.


----------



## mikoyan29 (Dec 8, 2008)

i downloaded
Setup_3.18.4-47.4.v1.bat.pdf (1.8 KB, 1575 views)

4 times and corrupt every time am i the only one? all the other files work fine.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

I just found out that i would need a token to use e-sys, but also that they are actually sold,which i did not expect/knew before.
From what i understood, previous versions of e-sys didn't need a token but only a pin(from what i understood from my searches).
Could i still use a older version of e-sys and PSdZData to code my car? Its a early 2013 f01.
Or i really need to use the more recent version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For a 2013, no, you will not be able to use older E-Sys.


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi All
I've a question...
On the guide at first page i read 
"6. To be on the safer side, edit only one module at a time......
12.Great, you coded one module. Disconnect E-Sys by clicking on top Connect button which is showing a red x. You are done.
13.Test the car for the changed feature. Some features require 15 -30 minutes to get activated where as some are instant and few need you to switch off the and lock the car and unlock and start..."

This is my question... i've to code these parameters 
FRONT
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_IS_LED » aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_IS_LED » aktiv
REAR
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_IS_LED » aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_IS_LED » aktiv

6. Code one module at time. That mean that i can edit all the parameter in FEM_Body and then code the value or i need to edit and code one parameter at time.
In the second case i need also to do watch explained at loin 12 and 13? Or can i code the whole parameter in FEM_Body then the whole parameter in REM and the go to the loin 12 and 13?
thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can code everything you want to code in one modul in one rush. The reason to code only one modul at time is that if you code different moduls you can forget one to click on FDL code. Some moduls and some codings have dependencies and so some codings wouldn't work. 

I do it in that way that I code one modul at time and if I have to code many different things in a modul I make it step by step. So it's easier to find an error if something goes wrong or will not work in that way you want. It takes more time but it's more safety in my eyes.

You can also read out every ncd file and modifiy them without the car connection on your coach. After you did it you can code then the moduls during the next connection (right click on the CAFD and choose "New FDL" and then the modfied one).

CU Oliver


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

milkyway said:


> I do it in that way that I code one modul at time and if I have to code many different things in a module I make it step by step.


So you'll change 
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
then apply the code

the change value in
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
and apply the code.

and so on for the other values 
(FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_IS_LED » aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_IS_LED » aktiv)

is correct?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

These codings are all for the FRA so you can code it all together. I mean it different. If you want to code f.e. in FEM_BODY the temperatures for the seat heating, the FRA, the mapping for the fog lights and folding of your mirrors I would code every package step by step.

CU Oliver


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi all
Thank to this post i've successful code my car! thanks!!
Now i need some more info... i've installed led light in my F31 (european model). Now thanks to the code below my turn signal doesn't flicker any more at start-up. Since i'veequipped also brake light and reverse light with led bulbs i would like to stop flickering also in that light.
Anyone know which are the correct location for those light?
Thanks again.
These are the code that i've already successful code (they work for turn signal light) 
FRONT
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_IS_LED » aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_IS_LED » aktiv
REAR
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_IS_LED » aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_IS_LED » aktiv

Thanks you all!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In REM, try theese:

Reverse Lights:

RFS_L
RFS_R

Brake Lights:
BL_L
BL_R
BL_M


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Tomorrow I'll try thanks
Ps. Do you know any code for business navi? Can I add some features?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, I do not know which if any of 609 HU_CIC / HU_NBT FDL Codes also work with 606 HU_CHAMP2 or HU_CICMID. 606 Business Navigation is a rarity here in the states.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> For a 2013, no, you will not be able to use older E-Sys.


Thanks for the reply and all the help!
So, the token is essentially needed for any kind of modification right? Im asking because i remember reading (not sure if in this forum on in another one) about a user that just wanted to do a minor mod and he/she was told that for that modification a token wasn't necessary (if im not confusing threads/posts, it have been doing some extensive researches).

What i want to do the most is to activate dvd/video in motion and video from usb would also be good to have.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need a Token solution for any and all FDL Coding. "dvd/video in motion and video from usb" requires FDL Coding, hence you DO NEED a Token solution. 

A Token solution is not needed for anything else like VO Coding and Flashing, but 90% of all E-Sys use is for FDL Coding, and therefore a Token solution is a must.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need a Token solution for any and all FDL Coding. "dvd/video in motion and video from usb" requires FDL Coding, hence you DO NEED a Token solution.
> 
> A Token solution is not needed for anything else like VO Coding and Flashing, but 90% of all E-Sys use is for FDL Coding, and therefore a Token solution is a must.


Understood! Thank you!
I will try to read up more on how the steps and how to code those options in to make sure that when i do it, i won't mess anything up. All the software and everything seems to be a bit complicated, more than it has to be in my opinion, but i guess it takes some getting used to.


----------



## whiteky (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all.

i-drive serves as an English notation for the vehicle type imported from US to Japan. 
Although change by setup is made to French and Spanish, there is no Japanese choice in them. 
It does not succeed, although he would like to add Japanese to the language of i-drive. 
Can't I ask him to teach a way? 

A car is E93 M3. 
i-drive is set to ccc. 
It seems that VO is US specification now. 

Thank you for your consideration.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MrTracey (Jul 7, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. The Instructions are from a package that included E-Sys 3.18.4, EDIABAS, an .EST Token File, and DIY Guides. There is a newer package now, the same thing but updated with E-Sys 3.23.4, and no .EST Token File, as the one from 3.18.4 won't work with it, and now you must get Token solution separately,


I'm a bit confused - are you saying Ediabas is no longer required...or no longer included...or both?

The OP instructions still refer to installing Ediabas with Esys :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am saying both. It is not needed, and never was, and the new package does not include it, and the new instructions do not reference it.


----------



## MrTracey (Jul 7, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am saying both. It is not needed, and never was, and the new package does not include it, and the new instructions do not reference it.


Thanks for clearing that up :thumbup:


----------



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

just got my cable now to figure out this software that's needed and the installation ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

black_rain said:


> just got my cable now to figure out this software that's needed and the installation ...


For what chassis? Exx or Fxx?


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

I Like to update Esys with newest pszdata.Is there anything to do except, delete old pszdata folder and copy new one to it.
I think after that i don t have to make a new backup from my F30

If like to flash some modules with 2.53 is there a similar way as in winkfp with E Series.Because there i can see old and new zusb if i want to flash via comort mode.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, just delete older PSdZData folder and replace with new PSdZData folder.

You can flash EXU with E-Sys, same as WinKFP, but you will not need to know ZUSB numbers. E-Sys will determine the correct firmware to use.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Quick question. Is there a way to "export" CAFD file, complete with comments so you read or print it to study & digest -- using something like WordPad?

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool to view CAFD and .NCD Data including comments:









http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=724259


----------



## Offrdrider21 (May 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have empty Target Connection window, either your PSdZData is not installed correctly, or E-Sys Options are not set properly to point to it.


Thanks, Shawn. I re-downloaded the PSdZData files and it worked; original download must have been corrupt.


-Adam


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

Shawn, can I get a link to the latest software and psdzdata? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> Shawn, can I get a link to the latest software and psdzdata? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## minif56 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

i´d like to code a MINI F56.

As far as I know I need E-Sys 3.24.3 and PsdZData Lite.

Can I get a link to it?


----------



## Gre8tW8LL (Aug 10, 2009)

*e-sys 3.22.5 expired?*

Shawn,
I just tried recoding my 2012 F10 with e-sys 3.22.5 and 49.4 Psdzdata because BMW did the global update for the throttle lag on my car. It appears 3.22.5 is expired after I entered the PIN number. Is that correct or am I doing something wrong? I had ImSW1 (sean) walk me through the coding process over a year ago which everything went smoothly and he's been MIA for the past 6-9 months.







Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

minif56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i´d like to code a MINI F56.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gre8tW8LL said:


> Shawn,
> I just tried recoding my 2012 F10 with e-sys 3.22.5 and 49.4 Psdzdata because BMW did the global update for the throttle lag on my car. It appears 3.22.5 is expired after I entered the PIN number. Is that correct or am I doing something wrong? I had ImSW1 (sean) walk me through the coding process over a year ago which everything went smoothly and he's been MIA for the past 6-9 months.
> View attachment 470998
> 
> Thanks.


You need new everything.

PM sent.


----------



## diggis_tennis (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i need something very specific,

I have mutli contour seats and the driver side seat bolsters are making some squeaking noise when i turn on the car (when the bolsters adjust - contract in). is there a way to code it to remember (not move when i power off and on the car)?

second -- is there a way to make the fog lights button remember the setting across power off and on?

how do i increase the intensity of HID lights.

I drive a 2014 528


----------



## diggis_tennis (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i need something very specific,

I have mutli contour seats and the driver side seat bolsters are making some squeaking noise when i turn on the car (when the bolsters adjust - contract in). is there a way to code it to remember (not move when i power off and on the car)?

second -- is there a way to make the fog lights button remember the setting across power off and on?

how do i increase the intensity of HID lights.

I drive a 2014 528


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm still looking reason for lack of unlocking my car from key fob and dashboard button. I checked locks, fuses and it looks like FEM module failure.

I had read about 6WA retrofitting and there was about versions of FEM (LOW/MID/MAX). I checked in E-sys info about FEM module:









What causes this information about bus connection is UNKNOWN ?

Next question where in E-sys is info about HW version of FEM module ? 
There is plenty versions which depends on car equipment.


----------



## diggis_tennis (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i need something very specific,

I have mutli contour seats and the driver side seat bolsters are making some squeaking noise when i turn on the car (when the bolsters adjust - contract in). is there a way to code it to remember (not move when i power off and on the car)?

second -- is there a way to make the fog lights button remember the setting across power off and on?

how do i increase the intensity of HID lights.

I drive a 2014 528


----------



## antb19 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm planning on coding on my 2014 F13. Could you please forward me links to the current files and updated guides?

Thanks!


----------



## raticpablo (Dec 5, 2013)

*Coding 740li F01*

Hi Shawn

I'm planning on coding on my 740li f01 . Could you please forward me links to the current files and updated guides?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

antb19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning on coding on my 2014 F13. Could you please forward me links to the current files and updated guides?
> 
> Thanks!





raticpablo said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'm planning on coding on my 740li f01 . Could you please forward me links to the current files and updated guides?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## dmtza (Nov 30, 2008)

*2015 F33 First Time Coding*

Hi,

I have a 2015 F33 and purchased a ENET cable which came bundled with E-syst 3.23.4 and 50.3_PsdZData_Full.

Is there anything else that I need to get going? I'm looking to unlock M-Splash screen as well as other useful goodies.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, nothing else is needed, although 50.3 may be too old for your car.


----------



## dmtza (Nov 30, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, nothing else is needed, although 50.3 may be too old for your car.


OK Thanks.

Can you send me info on obtaining the latest software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmtza said:


> OK Thanks.
> 
> Can you send me info on obtaining the latest software?


PM sent.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn , could you please send me the latest psdz 
I also want to buy the token & patch


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Shawn , could you please send me the latest psdz 
I also want to buy the token & patch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> Hi Shawn , could you please send me the latest psdz
> I also want to buy the token & patch


PM sent.


----------



## marks17 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi 
I just received my new bmw 435i grand coupe f36' can you guide me in the right direction for the latest software and data for my car.thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marks17 said:


> Hi
> I just received my new bmw 435i grand coupe f36' can you guide me in the right direction for the latest software and data for my car.thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Phantom535 (Oct 28, 2014)

Special thanks to Shawn. He helped me get connected through the VM software on my Mac to the E-sys software on Windows 7 successfully. I was able to back up and code immediately. I really appreciate his help, he is a great guy!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Phantom535 said:


> Special thanks to Shawn. He helped me get connected through the VM software on my Mac to the E-sys software on Windows 7 successfully. I was able to back up and code immediately. I really appreciate his help, he is a great guy!:thumbup:


Glad it is working. :thumbup:


----------



## go4leo (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello, 
I have a 2014 BMW X6 can anyone please guide me on how to do the coding, software and data for my car. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

go4leo said:


> Hello,
> I have a 2014 BMW X6 can anyone please guide me on how to do the coding, software and data for my car. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## forbf30 (Nov 3, 2014)

please sent me link to get E-Sys software psdzdata. files thanks alot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

forbf30 said:


> please sent me link to get E-Sys software psdzdata. files thanks alot!


PM sent.


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello i've just downloaded the software can someone help me what Cable should i order and how to code my 2008 BMW E60 535i 
Thank you


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello i've just downloaded the software can someone help me what Cable should i order and how to code my 2008 BMW E60 535i 
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

impac4000 said:


> Hello i've just downloaded the software can someone help me what Cable should i order and how to code my 2008 BMW E60 535i
> Thank you


You need a DCAN Cable:

BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16

And I hope the software you downloaded was NCS Expert, EDIABAS, and SP-Daten files.


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Can you please send me a link where i can get these files, because i think i got the wrong stuff. And thank you for the link for the cable i just placed an order


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

impac4000 said:


> Can you please send me a link where i can get these files, because i think i got the wrong stuff. And thank you for the link for the cable i just placed an order


PM sent.


----------



## abuenoF25 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello people! Just bought a brand new X3 (the facelift version) and decided to enter in this brave new world of coding it by myself. Already read a lot here, but would appreciate some directions first.
I understand that there are two ways to do it, either using E-Sys software or using NCS software. Is it that right? Would like to clarify this first, once there is tons of information here and it would be better save time looking for what I really need. It wouldn***8217;t be nice spent days studying how the E-Sys works, just to find out that what I really need is the NCS!
Would much appreciate any help with that and, if possible, with links to any instructions (for dummies), manuals and/or software that may be useful! Thanks!


----------



## abuenoF25 (Nov 6, 2014)

Duplicated message, sorry!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abuenoF25 said:


> Hello people! Just bought a brand new X3 (the facelift version) and decided to enter in this brave new world of coding it by myself. Already read a lot here, but would appreciate some directions first.
> I understand that there are two ways to do it, either using E-Sys software or using NCS software. Is it that right? Would like to clarify this first, once there is tons of information here and it would be better save time looking for what I really need. It wouldn't be nice spent days studying how the E-Sys works, just to find out that what I really need is the NCS!
> Would much appreciate any help with that and, if possible, with links to any instructions (for dummies), manuals and/or software that may be useful! Thanks!


NCS Expert is for coding older Exx chassis only. For Fxx chassis, you need E-Sys.

PM sent.


----------



## abuenoF25 (Nov 6, 2014)

Great! Many thanks, lots of reading now!!


----------



## bocchun (Oct 13, 2014)

First of all, thanks Shawn and April1 for your help so far. 
I got my cable from April1 today and download all Esys3.26 and got token for it along with PSdZData V53.5. When I tried to connect, the "connect via VIN" is white/grey out.. I was browsing the forum and have check the "dist" folder and they are all there. I also try unpluging the ENET cable on both computer end and at the car end and still have no luck. Part of the instruction (older) mention the use of ZGW_search.exe program and the folder EDIABAS.. I was not able to find any of these tools.. does the new Esys3.26 or 3.24.3 contains the EDIABAS folder or ZGW_search.exe tool? Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm using a win vista laptop (can't locate a winxp box).


----------



## bocchun (Oct 13, 2014)

First of all, thanks Shawn and April1 for your help so far. 
I got my cable from April1 today and download all Esys3.26 and got token for it along with PSdZData V53.5. When I tried to connect, the "connect via VIN" is white/grey out.. I was browsing the forum and have check the "dist" folder and they are all there. I also try unpluging the ENET cable on both computer end and at the car end and still have no luck. Part of the instruction (older) mention the use of ZGW_search.exe program and the folder EDIABAS.. I was not able to find any of these tools.. does the new Esys3.26 or 3.24.3 contains the EDIABAS folder or ZGW_search.exe tool? Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm using a win vista laptop (can't locate a winxp box).


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

No luck I'm afraid. I tryed hitting code on CAS and FRM as you mentioned and then went in to change the options. Interestingly KOMFORTSCHLISSUNG_FB is already active from the default. Tryed activating KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA (which i think is the comfort handle i dont have) and KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG (dont know if i need this one). I've made sure this was done with ASP done too but i think that just links the mirrors in. Reduced the values for the delay too.

I'm sure I've seen somewhere a post about anti trap causing issues with the softops. Just can't remember where I saw it but I've found this in the CAS > FH Master --- FH_MIT_EKS (nicht aktiv)

It translates "Comment = vehicle has the appropriate national variant anti-trap", heard of that helping before?


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

-


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

And you set all 3 of these to aktiv after VO Coding FRM and CAS? 

FRM = >ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
CAS = > KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
CAS = > KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB = aktiv


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you set all 3 of these to aktiv after VO Coding FRM and CAS?
> 
> FRM = >ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
> CAS = > KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
> CAS = > KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB = aktiv


Indeed I did, in that order also. Then code FDL on each after activating FA (learning fast).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Let me connect with Team Viewer and see what is going on.


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

PM me, I'll be able to tomorrow as I'm on uk time...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JebusMZ said:


> PM me, I'll be able to tomorrow as I'm on uk time...


I won't remember. When you have time tomorrow, send me a PM.


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I won't remember. When you have time tomorrow, send me a PM.


Will do, cheers!


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

To share some more success, I've managed to code the following on my F12 640d 2012. Listed by module below, the windows and mirrors close appears to have stumped me. Really interested if anyone has a cabrio soft top that closes windows via the key? 

Tried to activate the speed limit generation which seemed to go well but then reading the forums I think I need KAFAS as it will not work on just my camera that only serves high beam assist, can anyone confirm?

Also if there are any more clever bits I've missed I'd be keen to hear, you know like activate the hover propeller or unveil the flux capacitor?

FRM
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLISSUNG aktiv (power mirror close HASN'T WORKED)
FH_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT aktiv (windows close with door open)
FLA_AUTO_AKTIV automaticsch (high beam assist auto on with lights)


HU_CIC
EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID aktiv (sport displays active)
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT aktiv (sport display unit)
SPEEDLOCK_X (both wert to FF) (allows video in motion, both SPEEDLOCK_Xs)
VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE nicht_aktiv (allows video in motion)
MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER kein_ld (removed disclaimer)
ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM aktiv (gives a blip of the alarm when locking, must turn on in the door lock settings)

KOMBI
BC_DIGITAL_V aktiv (shows digital speed in Board computer)
DREHMOMENT lb_ft (shows torque in sport display as this unit)
LEISTUNG ps (shows hp in sport display as this unit)

JBBF
TEMP_LEHNE_STUFE Set Level 1,2,3 (backrest heat temp, set it to burning high!)
TEMP_SITZ_STUFE Level 1,2,3 (seat heat temp)

PMA
SAE_curb_distance_warn_offset_s8 to 0.1m (gives a bit more space from the curb when using park assist)

ACSM
SBR_BF_GWF_SBR_BF nicht_aktiv (turned off the passenger, beifahrer, seat belt reminder)
SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA nicht_aktiv (turned off the driver, fahrer, seat belt reminder)

DWA
Buzzer Duration to 07 (wert) (acoustic lock blip made shorter)

CMBMEDIA
3003 multimedia Video_Player_Aus aktiv (allows videos to be played from ipod, not tested this yet)


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

-


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

JebusMZ said:


> PMA
> SAE_curb_distance_warn_offset_s8 to 0.1m (gives a bit more space from the curb when using park assist)


Thanks for sharing.
Could you please tell me more about SAE_curb_distance_warn_offset_s8 ?

Thanhs


----------



## marshalltj (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok, have my cable in hand. can someone please pm me a link to the most current versions of the software?

Thank you.


----------



## marshalltj (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok, have my cable in hand. can someone please pm me a link to the most current versions of the software?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marshalltj said:


> Ok, have my cable in hand. can someone please pm me a link to the most current versions of the software?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## JebusMZ (Nov 6, 2014)

botho said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Could you please tell me more about SAE_curb_distance_warn_offset_s8 ?
> 
> Thanhs


Sure. I read that park assist is well known on the F12 for parking the wheels slightly inside the curb, scratching the wheels. This option tells the car to offset the curb by 0.1m and leave a slight gap. I am yet to brave the park assist yet though so I'll let you know how well it goes.


----------



## ashes (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn, will be a great help if you could share the link for the softwares with me too. I am getting my 2015 F36 next week and would like to tweak the code. Also hope you can help me on a couple of questions I have.

1. Once I connect my car to the Esys software and take a backup of my cars current software, how do i revert back from the backup down the road? (if i screw up  )
2. I have only opted for the Navigation package (which now comes with standard bluetooth audio streaming) and not the enhanced bluetooth feature. Is there a way i could code to enable the software features of enhanced bluetooth, i.e. Pairing of two phones, Office apps (emails and messages), displaying the complete playlist (music) from the phone.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ashes said:


> Hi Shawn, will be a great help if you could share the link for the softwares with me too. I am getting my 2015 F36 next week and would like to tweak the code. Also hope you can help me on a couple of questions I have.
> 
> 1. Once I connect my car to the Esys software and take a backup of my cars current software, how do i revert back from the backup down the road? (if i screw up  )
> 2. I have only opted for the Navigation package (which now comes with standard bluetooth audio streaming) and not the enhanced bluetooth feature. Is there a way i could code to enable the software features of enhanced bluetooth, i.e. Pairing of two phones, Office apps (emails and messages), displaying the complete playlist (music) from the phone.
> ...


PM sent.

1) Backup of ECU's original CAFD Coding data is completely unnecessary. To restore original Coding, you simply have to VO Code the ECU.

2) Yes. See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## seanallen (Nov 9, 2014)

I used this to make my first connection and initial back up of my 528i. I found this quite concise and easy to understand - great work! thanks!!


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

I can't seem to get videos to play via usb. Please help. Car has been coded


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> I can't seem to get videos to play via usb. Please help. Car has been coded


If you have "650i Convertible "2012"", then you have older CIC Head Unit, and USB Video is not possible. You need newer NBT Head Unit.


----------



## unclebnz (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm coding a 2015 (650xi Convert.)F10. What is the code to turn off seatbelt chime, ringtone from phone and phonebook in HUD?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unclebnz said:


> I'm coding a 2015 (650xi Convert.)F10. What is the code to turn off seatbelt chime, ringtone from phone and phonebook in HUD?


A 650xi Convertable is an F12 not an F10.

You can use F10 cheat sheet for F12, which has the Seatbelt codes on it:

F10 Coding Cheat Sheat:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328289&d=1339114795

For Ringtone:

HU_NBT => INBAND_RINGING = aktiv

Phonebook in HUD is not possible, but you can have Recent Call List and Incoming and Outgoing Calls displayed in HUD:

KOMBI => HUD_TELEFONBUCH = ENABLE
KOMBI => HUD_TELEFONANRUF = ENABLE


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

quick question, I had the firmware updated on my car by the dealer earlier but I haven't gotten around to re-coding. Can I use the same Eys and data file I have been using or is there a benefit to moving to a newer version (3.24.3 and 52.2)

thanks and happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## jfedor (Apr 8, 2014)

quick question, I had the firmware updated on my car by the dealer earlier but I haven't gotten around to re-coding. Can I use the same Eys and data file I have been using or is there a benefit to moving to a newer version (3.24.3 and 52.2)

thanks and happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfedor said:


> quick question, I had the firmware updated on my car by the dealer earlier but I haven't gotten around to re-coding. Can I use the same Eys and data file I have been using or is there a benefit to moving to a newer version (3.24.3 and 52.2)
> 
> thanks and happy thanksgiving all.


You will need to update your PSdZData, and if your E-Sys is older than 3.23.4, then you will need to update it too.


----------



## rchbmw (May 4, 2014)

I have a BMW 2014 328d and I want to enable enhanced Bluetooth. Can someone please send me the software and instructions? I have ordered the cable already.

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rchbmw said:


> I have a BMW 2014 328d and I want to enable enhanced Bluetooth. Can someone please send me the software and instructions? I have ordered the cable already.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

Would really appreciate a link to the latest and greatest E-Sys and psdzdata for my F32. That navigation system warning just has to go! 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

Would really appreciate a link to the latest and greatest E-Sys and psdzdata for my F32. That navigation system warning just has to go! 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bertrem said:


> Would really appreciate a link to the latest and greatest E-Sys and psdzdata for my F32. That navigation system warning just has to go!
> Thanks so much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## kadgod (Dec 3, 2014)

I just placed an order for a 2015 435 Gran Coupe (F36). Can someone please give me information on how to code the adaptive LED lights? and also information on the software, and where to buy the cable.
Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kadgod (Dec 3, 2014)

I just placed an order for a 2015 435 Gran Coupe (F36). Can someone please give me information on how to code the adaptive LED lights? and also information on the software, and where to buy the cable.
Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kadgod (Dec 3, 2014)

Could you please also PM me for F36? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bravekid said:


> I just placed an order for a 2015 435 Gran Coupe (F36). Can someone please give me information on how to code the adaptive LED lights? and also information on the software, and where to buy the cable.
> Help is greatly appreciated.





bravekid said:


> Could you please also PM me for F36? thanks


I have no idea what it is you are wanting to code your headlights to do.

Any ENET Cable off eBay will do.

PM sent.


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been on this coding for a while and most of it goes well.
Got a few problems with it.
- Was trying to get the mirrors to fold, but they won't. I don't think they are powered. As I worked on it, the windows wouldn't open and close on lock and unlock. How they close, but won't open on unlock.
- Tried disabling DVD playback on moving, but it doesn't do this at all now..
- Seatbelt warning sound is now disabled, but it comes with a warning on the displays. Any way of disabling these warnings?
Thanks


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been on this coding for a while and most of it goes well.
Got a few problems with it.
- Was trying to get the mirrors to fold, but they won't. I don't think they are powered. As I worked on it, the windows wouldn't open and close on lock and unlock. How they close, but won't open on unlock.
- Tried disabling DVD playback on moving, but it doesn't do this at all now..
- Seatbelt warning sound is now disabled, but it comes with a warning on the displays. Any way of disabling these warnings?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbrinkman said:


> I've been on this coding for a while and most of it goes well.
> Got a few problems with it.
> - Was trying to get the mirrors to fold, but they won't. I don't think they are powered. As I worked on it, the windows wouldn't open and close on lock and unlock. How they close, but won't open on unlock.
> - Tried disabling DVD playback on moving, but it doesn't do this at all now..
> ...


If the mirrors do not fold from switch in door, they won't be able to be coded to fold.

Go back and check you DVD-In-Motion coding:

FDL Code the following:

For CIC (HU_CIC):

HU_CIC => VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE => nicht_aktiv

Or for NBT (HU_NBT):

HU_NBT => VIDEO_HANDBRAKE => nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT => VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED => nicht_aktiv (If Present)
HU_NBT => VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none (If Present)

And FDL Code the following:

For CIC (HU_CIC) or NBT (HU_NBT):

HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF

For the Seatbelts, make sure all 7 of these are coded:

ACSM => Gurtzustandsanzeige_Fahrer_GWF_GZA_FA => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => Gurtzustandsanzeige_Beifahrer_GWF_GZA_BF => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => Initialwarnung_GWF_IW => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_BF (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Beifahrer) => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => SBR_FA_GWF_SBR_FA (aka SeatBeltReminder_SBR_Fahrer) => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => SPW_BF (aka SBR_PreWarning_Beifahrer) => nicht_aktiv
ACSM => SPW_FA (aka SBR_PreWarning_Fahrer) => nicht_aktiv


----------



## wavingflags (Apr 23, 2014)

Shawn, could you please PM me links for E-Sys and psdzdata for my F10? Thanks in advance!


----------



## daders (Jul 28, 2011)

Shoot me if I'm broaching a subject already discussed but I am curious how coding relates to the KCAN as I recently discovered a thread on E90 from 2008 where some guys were learning the address locations of various electronics and how to operate them via altering the instructions...ie learning the hex address for the window operation, operation of interior lighting, etc.

Is the coding of our settings sort of akin to using Visual Basic or other PC programming languages? How does coding interact with KCAN?

Thanks for replies!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wavingflags said:


> Shawn, could you please PM me links for E-Sys and psdzdata for my F10? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daders said:


> Shoot me if I'm broaching a subject already discussed but I am curious how coding relates to the KCAN as I recently discovered a thread on E90 from 2008 where some guys were learning the address locations of various electronics and how to operate them via altering the instructions...ie learning the hex address for the window operation, operation of interior lighting, etc.
> 
> Is the coding of our settings sort of akin to using Visual Basic or other PC programming languages? How does coding interact with KCAN?
> 
> Thanks for replies!


Coding is similar to editing the Windows Registry.

KCan is just one of many automotive communication busses used by these cars. For the purpose of coding, the bus is irrelevant. You can access all ECU's on all busses, and without knowing the diagnostic address.


----------



## EBlue335ix (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I have a 2013 335Xi. Can you PM me the link for the for E-Sys and psdzdata.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EBlue335ix said:


> Hi Shawn, I have a 2013 335Xi. Can you PM me the link for the for E-Sys and psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


PM sent.


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If the mirrors do not fold from switch in door, they won't be able to be coded to fold.
> 
> Go back and check you DVD-In-Motion coding:
> 
> ...


Thanks, my DVD seems to work now.
I still do get an error about an restraint system error.
I put everything back active, thinking this might solve it, but it doesn't.

Any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbrinkman said:


> Thanks, my DVD seems to work now.
> I still do get an error about an restraint system error.
> I put everything back active, thinking this might solve it, but it doesn't.
> 
> Any idea?


Try clearing error codes:

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"
And locking ACSM:

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\ACSM4.prg 
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try clearing error codes:
> 
> Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
> Hit F3
> ...


Would you have a link where I can download Ediabas please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbrinkman said:


> Would you have a link where I can download Ediabas please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

Just did the Ediabas bits.
On FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL all good and said "JOB_STATUS = OKAY" Error still there.

On the other file I got an error:

apiJob("ACSM4","steuern_verriegelung_schreiben","","")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = acsm4
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
VARIANTE = ACSM4
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_ECU_REQUEST_OUT_OF_RANGE

Tried a few times and made sure status was connected.


Should have never started messing with this car...


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

Just did the Ediabas bits.
On FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL all good and said "JOB_STATUS = OKAY" Error still there.

On the other file I got an error:

apiJob("ACSM4","steuern_verriegelung_schreiben","","")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = acsm4
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
VARIANTE = ACSM4
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_ECU_REQUEST_OUT_OF_RANGE

Tried a few times and made sure status was connected.


Should have never started messing with this car...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try using ACSM3.prg instead.


----------



## tbrinkman (Oct 31, 2014)

steuern_verriegelung_schreiben does not exist under ACSM3....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbrinkman said:


> steuern_verriegelung_schreiben does not exist under ACSM3....


It must have something similar.


----------



## ellisina4 (Jul 14, 2014)

I reprogrammed my wife's x5 F15 before. I just purchased F25 X3 for my father. I was wondering if the programming for F25 is the same as for F15? Are the programmable options are the same as in the spreadsheet that was shared in this thread?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ellisina4 said:


> I reprogrammed my wife's x5 F15 before. I just purchased F25 X3 for my father. I was wondering if the programming for F25 is the same as for F15? Are the programmable options are the same as in the spreadsheet that was shared in this thread?


It uses the same F25 connection target, but it does not have BDC super module like F15 does, rather it will have separate FRM, SZL, IHKA, TCB, CAS and JBBF modules.


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

hi
i have an x5 2015 (xdrive35i) and i just realized i the issue about the enhanced BT
i read through the steps and still cant get it all...
are there any easier steps for just the BT?
Thanks


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

sry duplicate post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

segma98 said:


> hi
> i have an x5 2015 (xdrive35i) and i just realized i the issue about the enhanced BT
> i read through the steps and still cant get it all...
> are there any easier steps for just the BT?
> Thanks


You mean easier than this?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## llgeestyle (Dec 30, 2014)

*Coding i3 Software*

Already got the cable, can someone send me the files to download to begin Coding. Very excited to make a few changes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## llgeestyle (Dec 30, 2014)

*Coding i3 Software*

Already got the cable, can someone send me the files to download to begin Coding. Very excited to make a few changes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

llgeestyle said:


> Already got the cable, can someone send me the files to download to begin Coding. Very excited to make a few changes. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## llgeestyle (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you! Lightning fast! Never get that at calguns (My other passion)


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

*2015 528ix*

Just ordered the cable and hoping to get all the software so that everything is setup and ready to go when it arrives. Can you please PM me with the software I need to download for 2015 528ix? (I believe that's F10, is that correct?)

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edzzik said:


> Just ordered the cable and hoping to get all the software so that everything is setup and ready to go when it arrives. Can you please PM me with the software I need to download for 2015 528ix? (I believe that's F10, is that correct?)
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

That was like 5 seconds response time! Thanks!!!


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd like to backup the car's files before making any changes. What is the best way of doing this? I read in another thread that I should "read VCM" although the supplied manual advises agains this. Any suggestions on backup before messing around?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edzzik said:


> I'd like to backup the car's files before making any changes. What is the best way of doing this? I read in another thread that I should "read VCM" although the supplied manual advises agains this. Any suggestions on backup before messing around?


What is your purpose for backing them up?


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is your purpose for backing them up?


I like to have a backup before I mess with things I don't fully understand so that I have the mental comfort that I could always go back to defaults if I royally screw something up. Might also be useful for when I return the lease to restore car defaults.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can simply right-click on any ECU and select CODE to restore it to its original coding, so there is no need for a backup.


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can simply right-click on any ECU and select CODE to restore it to its original coding, so there is no need for a backup.


Even if I've already made changes to it? Does this mean that every time I want to code, I have to start from scratch since it restores original values? Sorry for the newb questions and thanks so much for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edzzik said:


> Even if I've already made changes to it? Does this mean that every time I want to code, I have to start from scratch since it restores original values? Sorry for the newb questions and thanks so much for your help.


If you VO Code, which is to right-click on an ECU and select CODE, it resets it, overriding all your FDL Codings. This affects all the individual parameters changed from / dealer coding,

You do not have to start from scratch with FDL Coding, which is to right-click on an ECU's CAFD and select Code FDL, This affects only the individual parameters changed since last coding,


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not have to start from scratch with FDL Coding, which is to right-click on an ECU's CAFD and select Code FDL, This affects only the individual parameters changed since last coding,


I think I understand. Can you please clarify what CAFD and FDL stand for? Is FDL equivalent to "function" when looking at the cheat sheets?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edzzik said:


> I think I understand. Can you please clarify what CAFD and FDL stand for? Is FDL equivalent to "function" when looking at the cheat sheets?


CAFD = Coding Application File Data
FDL = Function Data Line

Cheat Sheets list FDL Codes.


----------



## edzzik (Dec 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> CAFD = Coding Application File Data
> FDL = Function Data Line
> 
> Cheat Sheets list FDL Codes.


Thanks so much. That helps a lot for context as I get started with this stuff.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Can I please get a link to the latest software for coding my F80?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FlyingLow78 said:


> Can I please get a link to the latest software for coding my F80?


PM sent.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you very much! Which cheat sheet should I use for the F80?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FlyingLow78 said:


> Thank you very much! Which cheat sheet should I use for the F80?


F30 Cheat Sheet.


----------



## diaaig (Jan 3, 2015)

hi i just got x5m 2010
i wanna program it, upgrade the performance, where and how to install these codes? and how to reinstall the previous codes? so i dont lose the company warranty?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diaaig said:


> hi i just got x5m 2010
> i wanna program it, upgrade the performance, where and how to install these codes? and how to reinstall the previous codes? so i dont lose the company warranty?


This thread is about "Coding made easy: Step by step instructions for Fxx Series" Your x5m 2010 is Exx series, and cannot use same Fxx tools.


----------



## watermelon14725 (Jan 5, 2015)

Can you give me a latest version of the E - SYS, and PZD? I can't read F15 module


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

watermelon14725 said:


> Can you give me a latest version of the E - SYS, and PZD? I can't read F15 module


PM sent.


----------



## ellisina4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Shawn and Omar, thank you for your help with coding. We all owe you big time for all the time you spent helping BMW community.

I coded F15 X5 before and now was coding F25 X3. Was anyone able to code the following on the X3? In X5 there is BDC_BODY, in X3 there is multiple CAFDs instead like CAS, FRM and etc. I tried searching these items in most of the available CAFDs but no results.

Auto Start/Stop set to ***8216;off***8217; at every startup BDC_BODY 3023 TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF nicht_aktiv aktiv
Auto Start/Stop remembers if set to ***8216;On***8217; or ***8216;Off***8217; from previous shutdown BDC_BODY 3023 TCM_MSA_MEMORY nicht_aktiv aktiv
Turn Off Radio and GPS when engine off and driver door is open BDC_BODY 3020 TCM_LOGIC_R_OFF_DOOR nicht_aktiv aktiv (in X5 when I press the start/stop button once, the MMI turns off; in the X3, you have to press it twice)
Dimming Side View Mirrors BDC_BODY 3120 CODDT_00_SCAL_DIM_ECR_LIN Current (driver) werte=20 werte=39 
BDC_BODY 3120 CODDT_01_SCAL_DIM_ECR_LIN (passenger) werte=20 werte=39
Side Mirror closing time delay BDC_BODY 3056 KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN werte=0f (~2s) werte=00 (>1s)

Also, I coded the following on the F15 X5 and when I tried emergency stopping yesterday it threw the lights malfunction error on the instrument cluster but then went away after normal braking:
Emergency Stop Signal/Flashing Brakes [3] BDC_BODY 3068 ESS_AKTIVIERBARER_AUSGANG flachenvergroesserun bremslicht or bremslicht blinkend


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ellisina4 said:


> Shawn and Omar, thank you for your help with coding. We all owe you big time for all the time you spent helping BMW community...


:thumbup:


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

Dumb question. What is VO coding? How exactly do I do it? I can do regular CAFD coding now, but I want to activate my Bluetooth streaming and apparently it requires changing VO codes right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimterran said:


> Dumb question. What is VO coding? How exactly do I do it? I can do regular CAFD coding now, but I want to activate my Bluetooth streaming and apparently it requires changing VO codes right?


See my post here, and all should be clear:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

If I'm reading it correctly I just find the letter "6NS" from the bottom left Window, delete it, then type in "6NH"?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimterran said:


> If I'm reading it correctly I just find the letter "6NS" from the bottom left Window, delete it, then type in "6NH"?


Yes, but you have it reversed. 6NS replaces 6NH.


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh lol. Thanks! I'm gonna give it a shot hopefully tonight and see how it goes


----------



## 421857 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to coding and is following the step by step guide, but it doesn't fit with E-sys version 3.26.1.

I'm afraid to make mistakes and I hope someone can help.

My issues: 

1) In SVT actual box the is no button called "Read VCM". There is one called "Read SVT (.." and one called "Read (ECU)". Which one should I use? I read somewhere that it didn't mather, but is that really true?

2) I cannot choose "Edit FDL" when right clicking CAFD (with the green mark). I can right click and choose "Read Coding data" and then a sub-item is shown. On the sub-item I can choose "Edit FDL" and proceed. Is that ok?

3) After changing the values from cheat sheet, saving and clicking "Activate FA" the sub-item of the CAFD disappears and when high-lighting the CAFD the "Code FDL" is not disabled. I can right-click and choose "Read Coding Data" making the sub-item appear again and when high-lightig the subitem the "Code FDL" is enabled, but if I click "Edit FDL" the data is different than the one I just edited. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Read VCM was changed to Read SVT in newer E-Sys versions.

2) Yes. You must Read Coding data first, and then highlight CAFD and select Edit FDL.

3) It collapses. Hit the + Sign to expand folder and see CAFD again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Read VCM was changed to Read SVT in newer E-Sys versions.

2) Yes. You must Read Coding data first, and then highlight CAFD and select Edit FDL.

3) It collapses. Hit the + Sign to expand folder and see CAFD again.


----------



## hsam007 (Jan 10, 2015)

Shawn, could you please send med the links to psdzdata 54.1? I have a f07 in the need of coding.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hsam007 said:


> Shawn, could you please send med the links to psdzdata 54.1? I have a f07 in the need of coding.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## r33 (Oct 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn, I got this error message when I tried to read code on the F25 X3 FRM module.
Couldn't find cafd_0000106d-013_012_013.
Any idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

r33 said:


> Shawn, I got this error message when I tried to read code on the F25 X3 FRM module.
> Couldn't find cafd_0000106d-013_012_013.
> Any idea?


Download and copy to your CAFD library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd):

cafd_0000106d.caf.013_012_013:

https://mega.co.nz/#!hkJ3jQaA!WfIZB9MVzsEBcepklSd8UDZdf23Bb9VPtOwjDRk75v4


----------



## 421857 (Dec 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) Read VCM was changed to Read SVT in newer E-Sys versions.
> 
> 2) Yes. You must Read Coding data first, and then highlight CAFD and select Edit FDL.
> 
> 3) It collapses. Hit the + Sign to expand folder and see CAFD again.


Thank you shawnsheridan,

Regarding step 3, it not only collapses. I save (by pressing the disk) and go back, but after activating "FA" it looks wrong. Please see before activation FA and after pictures attached (before.png and after.png).

I hope you can help.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tdnk said:


> Thank you shawnsheridan,
> 
> Regarding step 3, it not only collapses. I save (by pressing the disk) and go back, but after activating "FA" it looks wrong. Please see before activation FA and after pictures attached (before.png and after.png).
> 
> ...


You did Step 2 on HU_NBT ECU and you can see CAFD, but in 2nd Picture you expanded ICM_QL. You should have expanded HU_CIC, the ECU you actually read.


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

Few questions if you dont mind:
1) is there a code to have mirrors fold automatically when you switch car off and back again when you start?

2) is there a code to have a color HUD for 2015 X5 xDrive35i (i dont have an M sport, luxury or xline packages)?

3) can i get my idrive to play movies/dvd? i have only the HK speaker as an upgrade 

4) i'm interested in BT, removing the warning for navigation and camera i am concerned about messing up my car since i never tried this before..how much damage can i make? 

5) can this be done remotely? anyone in Virginia beach?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

segma98 said:


> Few questions if you dont mind:
> 1) is there a code to have mirrors fold automatically when you switch car off and back again when you start?
> 
> 2) is there a code to have a color HUD for 2015 X5 xDrive35i (i dont have an M sport, luxury or xline packages)?
> ...


1) Not possible. It must be manually initiated from Fob or Comfort Access.
2) A 2015 with 610 HUD Option should be in color. Are you saying yours is somehow Black and White?
3) Yes, so long as you have DVD Player (i.e. Option 609 Navigation Professional System).
4) It is unlikely to do any damage so long as you follow the guides, but if you do not, you could screw one or more ECU's up, that may or may not be recoverable with E-Sys, which for the latter would require delaer programming to fix.
5) Yes, it can be done remotely from anywhere in the world.


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) Not possible. It must be manually initiated from Fob or Comfort Access.
> 2) A 2015 with 610 HUD Option should be in color. Are you saying yours is somehow Black and White?
> 3) Yes, so long as you have DVD Player (i.e. Option 609 Navigation Professional System).
> 4) It is unlikely to do any damage so long as you follow the guides, but if you do not, you could screw one or more ECU's up, that may or may not be recoverable with E-Sys, which for the latter would require delaer programming to fix.
> 5) Yes, it can be done remotely from anywhere in the world.


1) my hud has yellow/ orange colors but i have seen phtotos where the HUD has more colors

2) i never added DVD/ entertainment system. so i dont think can play movies/ dvd

thanks allot
i appreciate the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

segma98 said:


> 1) my hud has yellow/ orange colors but i have seen phtotos where the HUD has more colors
> 
> 2) i never added DVD/ entertainment system. so i dont think can play movies/ dvd
> 
> ...


1) This does not seem right for a 2015 car. Older car's had the limited color HUD, but new car should be full color.

2) If you have 609 Navigation Professional option, then you have DVD player.


----------



## ejw2011 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi ShawnSheirdan,

Can you direct me to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data for 2011 X3 F25.
Thanks very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejw2011 said:


> Hi ShawnSheirdan,
> 
> Can you direct me to the latest E-Sys and PSDZ data for 2011 X3 F25.
> Thanks very much


PM sent.


----------



## jason1493 (May 28, 2004)

Shawn,

I just got my cable and am ready to start coding. Can you PM the link to the files that I would need for my 2015 F15?

Thanks!


----------



## jason1493 (May 28, 2004)

Shawn,

I just got my cable and am ready to start coding. Can you PM the link to the files that I would need for my 2015 F15?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jason1493 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I just got my cable and am ready to start coding. Can you PM the link to the files that I would need for my 2015 F15?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) This does not seem right for a 2015 car. Older car's had the limited color HUD, but new car should be full color.
> 
> 2) If you have 609 Navigation Professional option, then you have DVD player.


this is how my hud looks like 

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

segma98 said:


> this is how my hud looks like
> 
> thanks


I believe you, but I don't think that's how it should be for a 2015 F15.


----------



## milest (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for 54.1 Lite?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milest said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for 54.1 Lite?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## milest (Nov 15, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Rick955 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey Shawn, could you drop me a line with the links. Are all the instructions on the first post in this thread from 2012 still accurate? 

THANK YOU!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rick955 said:


> Hey Shawn, could you drop me a line with the links. Are all the instructions on the first post in this thread from 2012 still accurate?
> 
> THANK YOU!!


PM sent.

Use included instructions and guides.


----------



## lunz (Jan 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Use included instructions and guides.


Can you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a F30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lunz said:


> Can you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a F30


PM sent.


----------



## Harry6217 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shawn could you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a 2012 F02.
Thanks


----------



## Harry6217 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shawn could you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a 2012 F02.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Harry6217 said:


> Shawn could you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a 2012 F02.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a F10 MY2010.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a F10 MY2010.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For the record, I did reboot my PC first, and let car go to sleep twice, for an hour each time, and no luck.

The only thing that healed it was netsh winsock reset.

And it also solved my ENET EDIBAS connection that has been broke for 6 months and driving me nuts.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> For the record, I did reboot my PC first, and let car go to sleep twice, for an hour each time, and no luck.
> 
> The only thing that healed it was netsh winsock reset.
> 
> And it also solved my ENET EDIBAS connection that has been broke for 6 months and driving me nuts.


Very useful information :thumbup: :clap:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> Very useful information :thumbup: :clap:


Sometimes Winsock gets messed up, and just needs to be blown out and rebuilt.


----------



## hjk3 (Aug 11, 2006)

*You guys are awesome!*

Yep, a Winsock reset did it. Connected perfectly after that.
Thanks again!

Henry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hjk3 said:


> Yep, a Winsock reset did it. Connected perfectly after that.
> Thanks again!
> 
> Henry


:thumbup:


----------



## mweigh7 (Feb 16, 2015)

*6nr retrofit*

Apologies if this is in the wrong pleace. I want to install 6nr in my 2011 F11 (march). I read somewhere (maybe incorrectly) that if the software level was 42.x then this could just be coded with esys without and FSC code? Is this correct? (I understand that there will be no video playback - just want apps). If so my software is at 41.2 - can I update with esys to 42.x? Can someone advise?

Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mweigh7 said:


> Apologies if this is in the wrong pleace. I want to install 6nr in my 2011 F11 (march). I read somewhere (maybe incorrectly) that if the software level was 42.x then this could just be coded with esys without and FSC code? Is this correct? (I understand that there will be no video playback - just want apps). If so my software is at 41.2 - can I update with esys to 42.x? Can someone advise?
> 
> Michael


I replied to your PM.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

*4K DPI Scaling Issue with E-Sys*

Hi All,

As I had just gotten a new laptop with a 4K display, E-Sys is not scaling properly. Anyone have a clue how to change the scaling of the UI elements for E-Sys?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Tomto147 (Feb 22, 2015)

*F32*

Hi Shawn
Can you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a F32 from 2015


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tomto147 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you please PM links to software and instructions? I have a F32 from 2015


PM sent.


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

*E-SYS and or ISTA/P*

hello folks

in the install manual for the rear backup cam stands:

The retrofit system does not require programming / coding.
- Connect the battery
- Carry out a vehicle test using the ISTA system and note or work through any entered error memory
- Change in the ISTA/P car programming
- Select the"Rearviewcamera"retrofit via the-Conversion-path and work through the created action plan
- If using ISTA/P,please note the instructions provided in the ISTA/P application documentation
- Calibrate the rear view camera,see ISTA6653010
- Check the function of the rear view camera
- Re-assemble the car appropriately

Is there an option to code the cam with e-sys instead of ista/p

thanks for help and regards, frank


----------



## superrefit (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

freebiker said:


> hello folks
> 
> in the install manual for the rear backup cam stands:
> 
> ...


Add 3AG to FA and VO Code car.


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

*Vo / fa*

hi shawn

that is what i have done. if the fa and the vo are the same, i think fa stands for Fahrzeugauftrag and vo the same in english vehicle order, isn't it?

i can see the menue of the rvc on the left, when the gearshift is in r pos. but in the midel of the screen is still the biger vehicle symbol of the car and on the right side the smaller one.

i have checked all cables on the radio jack (40 pin) and i have power on the module for rvc in the left side on the cars back.

how can i check if the cam is on? any help out there?

regards from switzerland, freebiker


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FA and VO are same thing. 

What modules did you VO code with 3AG?


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

*rvc coding modules*

hi shawn

after adding the 3AG the modules

macro_pdc, macro_rearview, rvc_cic, macro_l6_parkmenu were allready aktiv and the pdc_direction was vertical

one queation about the rvc_cic, for that value i have found to options 23 and 21

any suggestion?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

freebiker said:


> hi shawn
> 
> after adding the 3AG the modules
> 
> ...


For CIC, it should be 21 assuming you connected to Pins 18 & 28 at back of CIC.


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

*21*

I have RVC_CIC wert_21 but the field Werte=15, is this correct?

And yes, I have the Yellow on Pin 18 and the White on 28 and the shield on 27.


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

shawn

I have found a position RVC in CAF PDC, wich is not activ in 3009 Park_Master, whats that for? It has a comment "siehe pdc lh pdc pa 871 pdc pa 788.


----------



## freebiker (Feb 8, 2015)

*21*

canceld


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello

I would like to turned off permanently the start/stop features on my X5 F15. Or a another possibility should be to use the last user profile in the key remote 

For doing could you tell me what i've to do in E-sys? wich parameters i've to change?

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to turned off permanently the start/stop features on my X5 F15. Or a another possibility should be to use the last user profile in the key remote
> 
> ...


Auto Start/Stop set to 'off' at every startup for Comfort Mode
BDC_BODY => TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF = aktiv

Auto Start/Stop remembers if set to 'On' or 'Off' from previous shutdown
BDC_BODY => TCM_MSA_MEMORY = aktiv

There is no code for last user profile.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

OK thank you. 

I did it easily . On the parameters i have WERTE=1 

What does ot mean Werte = 1 or somtimes i see WERTE = 0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> OK thank you.
> 
> I did it easily . On the parameters i have WERTE=1
> 
> What does ot mean Werte = 1 or somtimes i see WERTE = 0


Normally they represent aktiv or nicht_aktiv. Just change the predefined value from the dropdown box and let it set the proper Werte Value accordingly.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Do we can use E-sys to read the electronics and engine failures code ?

If yes , How?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Do we can use E-sys to read the electronics and engine failures code ?
> 
> If yes , How?


No.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

So do you know what software we have to use?

Is it INPA EDIABAS with a usb OBD2 interface cable? like for the old E60


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> So do you know what software we have to use?
> 
> Is it INPA EDIABAS with a usb OBD2 interface cable? like for the old E60


You could use INPA or Tool32, but you would still use ENET Cable.


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Haven't had to update anything in quite a while.

but I was having some major issues with a couple systems, so they updated the software for my 2013 m5.

ISTA/P version 3.55.1.001
Integration level plant F010-12-07-533
Integration level old F010-13-07-504
Integration level new F010-15-03-503

the new level; is this the 15.xxx that cant be upgraded?

is this a forever thing or just till someone figures out the codes?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markgca said:


> Haven't had to update anything in quite a while.
> 
> but I was having some major issues with a couple systems, so they updated the software for my 2013 m5.
> 
> ...


You have 55.3 now on car.

PM sent.


----------



## bmw328i12 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello Shawn, could you please send me "cafd_00000794-002_020_029" file
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw328i12 said:


> Hello Shawn, could you please send me "cafd_00000794-002_020_029" file
> Thank you.


cafd_00000794.caf.002_020_029:

https://mega.co.nz/#!91pmTaRK!KtII1USFthBWMxQXNAQp8T22bP49r7DlFMjZV8RaRJ0


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all,

My car is due for service service tomorrow and I was told that the i-level will be updated among other things. The current level is F010-13-03-504. 

I have been coding in the past and I would like to keep doing it. Is there a way to keep coding with the latest version or are there still issues with missing labels? 

Should i decline the sw update? 

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vvv1vvv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My car is due for service service tomorrow and I was told that the i-level will be updated among other things. The current level is F010-13-03-504.
> 
> ...


You can still code it.


----------



## vvv1vvv (Feb 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can still code it.


Thank you for the quick reply. Is there a new version for PSdZData or can I use my old Lite_v.54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vvv1vvv said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Is there a new version for PSdZData or can I use my old Lite_v.54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1?


You need to update your PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## tudoteko (Mar 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update your PSdZData.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shaw, can I trouble you to PM me newer version as well? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tudoteko said:


> Hi Shaw, can I trouble you to PM me newer version as well? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## deon0809 (Mar 16, 2015)

is there any one willing to give me a hand with setting up the software on my pc to code. i have every thing and i been reading for weeks and i cant grasp the setup process. i got as far as setting up standard tools 2.12 and that is where my brain froze. pm me and i will provide my cell # so you can walk me thru. 

Thank you


----------



## deon0809 (Mar 16, 2015)

is there any one willing to give me a hand with setting up the software on my pc to code. i have every thing and i been reading for weeks and i cant grasp the setup process. i got as far as setting up standard tools 2.12 and that is where my brain froze. pm me and i will provide my cell # so you can walk me thru. 

Thank you


----------



## tonyp126 (May 9, 2006)

Hi ShawnSheridan,

Can you help me with the latest PZD data and ESYS software links? 

Also, I purchased my token and password a year ago, will they still work? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tonyp126 said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan,
> 
> Can you help me with the latest PZD data and ESYS software links?
> 
> Also, I purchased my token and password a year ago, will they still work? Thank you.


You can generate your own .EST token now.

PM sent.


----------



## segma98 (Dec 28, 2014)

my 2015 X5 was coded remotely 2 months ago or so. i started noticing few issues
1) can not change Nav display color (does not matter if i click classic or alternative: same colors: dark teal/ green which i think is the night mode. i used to be able to see light colors before coding the car. it does not matter what i do. i tried day mode, alternate color, classic color...stuck the same).

2) sometimes my seat/ steering wheel and driver's mirror do not go to my preset memory. i have to press the button for them to change back again .i had the mirror folding option through keyfob/ premium touch coded 

3) what kind of video format can i play using USB? 

any ideas?

thanks

Edit:
so i chose another profile and it is working appropriately now. i hit to reset the profile with the issue, it did for seat, mirror..etc except for the nav color..still stuck on night mode at that profile.

sorry i know this is not the right forum but al this started with coding


----------



## nagel0r (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for this helpful guide, unfortunately I am running into problems.

I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and the newest psdzdata I could find, v5.x I forget the exact version. My car is F34 (328 GT).

I can connect ok, read vcm and read/save the CAFD files locally but when I go to edit a CAFD file all the entries are blank so under Funktioner I get a load of folders displayed called '.'

Hopefully I am making some dumb mistake but if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great as I am taking my family on a long trip tomorrow and would like to enable the DVD player whilst driving.

Thanks very much!

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nagel0r said:


> Thanks for this helpful guide, unfortunately I am running into problems.
> 
> I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and the newest psdzdata I could find, v5.x I forget the exact version. My car is F34 (328 GT).
> 
> ...


That is because you are using Trimmed PSdZData. You need different version.

PM sent.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

nagel0r said:


> Thanks for this helpful guide, unfortunately I am running into problems.
> 
> I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and the newest psdzdata I could find, v5.x I forget the exact version. My car is F34 (328 GT).
> 
> ...


From my understanding,...

Starting at some level variant (I forget which one) they started making it harder to code by removing the descriptions. Aka "trimmed" files

Token master has resolved this with his launcher 2.0 pro that will put all descriptions back in. However, it's not publicaly available yet.

The current solution, there is a 55.1 version that has had the descriptions put back in that you can use. You can't use new esys 3.26.1 because it won't allow you to use the modified 55.1 file because the modified psdzdata files are signed with a self singnature.

Someone can give you the 55.1 download to use, the last variant of esys, and token master 1.0 premium launcher.

I had my card coded yesterday to 55.3 by dealer. Was able to successfully code everything with 55.1

Hope that helps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImpetuousRacer said:


> From my understanding,...
> ...
> The current solution, there is a 55.1 version that has had the descriptions put back in that you can use. You can't use new esys 3.26.1 because it won't allow you to use the modified 55.1 file because the modified psdzdata files are signed with a self singnature.
> ...


E-Sys 3.26.1 works perfectly fine with "Repaired" 55.1 PSdZData.


----------



## ImpetuousRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.26.1 works perfectly fine with "Repaired" 55.1 PSdZData.


It didn't for me using svc0x80's solution. It complained about the signature.

I guess that version works with token master launcher though. Thanks.


----------



## nagel0r (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, I never expected such a fast reply.

Thanks so much!

Adam


----------



## nagel0r (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, so I am getting there slowly, I managed to remove the handbrake lock for video playback but as far as I can tell there is no entry for:

HU_NBT 3000 VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION

So once I start moving I get the warning message.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nagel0r said:


> Ok, so I am getting there slowly, I managed to remove the handbrake lock for video playback but as far as I can tell there is no entry for:
> 
> HU_NBT 3000 VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION
> 
> ...


Video-In-Motion:

HU_NBT => VIDEO_HANDBRAKE => nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT => VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED => nicht_aktiv (If Present)
HU_NBT => VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none (If Present)
HU_NBT => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
HU_NBT => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF


----------



## nagel0r (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I made those changes but will check again, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nagel0r said:


> I think I made those changes but will check again, thank you!


If you did, it would be working.


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

So I hate to be "that guy" but here is a noob question. Does my iDrive need to be updated to another version other than what is available from bmw.com/update? 

For example, trying to get the heated steering wheel icon to show in my dash (MY2014) like on the MY2015. 

Does the PSdzData contain those files and transfer to my iDrive when i make the change in E-Sys?

I feel like i might be missing something here but wanted to make sure before i start on this project.


----------



## joerg_999 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shawn,

Please can you send me the latest ESYS software dl-links?
I think it would be 3.26.1 (Need for coding my 525d xdrive F10 /2012)

PS: you gave me the link for pszdata 55.1 light some Hours before (should fit together?)

Greetings from Austria
joerg_999


----------



## nagel0r (Apr 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you did, it would be working.


Haha 

It appears I had 'made the changes' but didn't see the 'save' button over on the right so it wasn't holding it. Silly me.

Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jetsurly said:


> So I hate to be "that guy" but here is a noob question. Does my iDrive need to be updated to another version other than what is available from bmw.com/update?
> 
> For example, trying to get the heated steering wheel icon to show in my dash (MY2014) like on the MY2015.
> 
> ...


That website is to update Bluetooth software in Combox only.

Any new functionality would require flashing new firmware onto ECU's with E-Sys / PSdZData Full.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joerg_999 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Please can you send me the latest ESYS software dl-links?
> I think it would be 3.26.1 (Need for coding my 525d xdrive F10 /2012)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sam_f10 (May 1, 2015)

April1 said:


> *Coding made easy: Step by step instructions for Fxx Series*
> 
> Coding is for people who want to play with the settings of BMW car software to achieve something more desirable. Coding is not really a programming; it is another name for re-configuring the software of your car. There are limited risks of messing up with your car SW but if you are careful, follow step by step instructions and know and understand what you are doing, it may be OK to go ahead. Never try to guess and do it, be absolutely sure for your steps, clarify your doubts before you proceed. There are experts on the forum willing to help you, don't hesitate to ask even a silliest question. Never-the-less, if you want to try new unknown settings which others have not tried, believe me, you are playing with fire.
> 
> ...


Hi. I'm new to this, how would I get the token needed?


----------



## sam_f10 (May 1, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to all this. I would I get a token?


----------



## thehobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear ShawnSheridan,
can I also have a link for latest PSdZData?
Thanks, as always...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thehobbit said:


> Dear ShawnSheridan,
> can I also have a link for latest PSdZData?
> Thanks, as always...


PM sent.


----------



## xxdemo (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the link to PSdZData?

I have an F30 MY2014.

Also is it possible to code to the sports transmission? I have the Standard Automatic without Paddle Shifters.


----------



## Jaypi (May 14, 2015)

Hey,

I want to start coding my BMW i3. Is it possible to receive download links for the latest software / repository I need? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaypi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I want to start coding my BMW i3. Is it possible to receive download links for the latest software / repository I need?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I replied to your PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xxdemo said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM me the link to PSdZData?
> 
> I have an F30 MY2014.
> 
> Also is it possible to code to the sports transmission? I have the Standard Automatic without Paddle Shifters.


PM sent,.


----------



## SchrepfV (May 10, 2015)

Can't open the PDF file named "Copy_CAF_v2.zip" in the first page of this thread? Is anyone who is having this problem?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SchrepfV said:


> Can't open the PDF file named "Copy_CAF_v2.zip" in the first page of this thread? Is anyone who is having this problem?
> 
> Thanks


Did you rename it to remove the .pdf so it is only ,zip?


----------



## fhassenbou001 (May 18, 2015)

*PSdZData*

Dear ShawnSheridan,
can you please send me the link for latest PSdZData file and latest e-sys?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhassenbou001 said:


> Dear ShawnSheridan,
> can you please send me the link for latest PSdZData file and latest e-sys?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Newbie to coding. Downloaded and installed the software and everything went well. Connected Car to Laptop and launched eSYS but cant seem to select desired vehicle? I click the connect icon and get to the target pane and i notice that one of the options is connect via VIN and my correct VIN is showing so some type of connection is being made. But in the open connection window, under Target, there is no where to select the chassis. It's all blank and the drop downs, "main series" and connection type" don't have vehicles either. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Hi everyone,
> Newbie to coding. Downloaded and installed the software and everything went well. Connected Car to Laptop and launched eSYS but cant seem to select desired vehicle? I click the connect icon and get to the target pane and i notice that one of the options is connect via VIN and my correct VIN is showing so some type of connection is being made. But in the open connection window, under Target, there is no where to select the chassis. It's all blank and the drop downs, "main series" and connection type" don't have vehicles either. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Done!!! Thanks Shawn. Next step, backing up existing files!


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Last question I hope. I can't seem to edit the FDL. When I right click on a CAFD that has a green check mark the EDIT FDL option is greyed out. When I find the same parameter through FDL editor and right click on it the option to edit is greyed out there too. Any advice?


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

*Coding made easy: Step by step instructions*

I should note the PIN was asked for an entered correctly I believe. Should I have "saved"the CAFD folders when I first read them instead of "close"ing them? The closing allowed me to see them in my data folder anyway so I assumed that was sufficient.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Last question I hope. I can't seem to edit the FDL. When I right click on a CAFD that has a green check mark the EDIT FDL option is greyed out. When I find the same parameter through FDL editor and right click on it the option to edit is greyed out there too. Any advice?


Are you in the Coding Module and did you first Activate FA?


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think so. I followed the instructions on the first post in this thread. Didn't say anything about coding module or activating FA? All I did was select READ under vehicle order and then READ SVT under SVT actual that pulled up the list I'm now right clicking on.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> I don't think so. I followed the instructions on the first post in this thread. Didn't say anything about coding module or activating FA? All I did was select READ under vehicle order and then READ SVT under SVT actual that pulled up the list I'm now right clicking on.


You need to make sure you are in the Coding Module.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

So sorry Shawn, can you walk me through this step of actually coding? I'm connected to the car, I've activated FA. What else do I need to do to be able to select the edit FDL option? I clicked code on the right hand side and it went through a process but even after that Edit FDL was greyed out.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> So sorry Shawn, can you walk me through this step of actually coding? I'm connected to the car, I've activated FA. What else do I need to do to be able to select the edit FDL option? I clicked code on the right hand side and it went through a process but even after that Edit FDL was greyed out.


Your E-Sys came with these Guides that you need to follow:

E-Sys - Getting Started Coding.pdf:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327694&d=1338725691

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327695&d=1338725691


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Somethings going wrong today*

sorry wrong message


----------



## Richard M Nixon (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does Mini have Power Folding Mirrors?
> 
> If it does, are you pressing and holding the Fob button down for 20 seconds?


Yes, I have power-fold mirrors and I want them to fold in when I press the comfort access button on the door handle. I have set the following values:

```
BDC_BODY
3056 ***8211; KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = Set Aktiv
3056 ***8211; KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN = Set Aktiv, Werte 00 (no delay)
3110 ***8211; ASP_BEIKLAPPEN = Set Aktiv
3110 ***8211; ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = Set Aktiv
3110 ***8211; ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = Set Aktiv
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = FOB.

You are missing the Comfort Access one:

KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA = CA


----------



## Richard M Nixon (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = FOB.
> 
> You are missing the Comfort Access one:
> 
> KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA = CA


That value is set to aktiv, werte = 00


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
could you please send me the download links to the latest esys software and psdzdata?
Many thanks in advance!
Regards
sterelze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richard M Nixon said:


> That value is set to aktiv, werte = 00


Ok. So did you leave you finger on CA Door handle ridges for 20 seconds?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sterelze said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please send me the download links to the latest esys software and psdzdata?
> Many thanks in advance!
> Regards
> sterelze


PM sent.


----------



## Richard M Nixon (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. So did you leave you finger on CA Door handle ridges for 20 seconds?


I haven't tried holding it for that long, I was wanting to close it instantly, which I thought is what the value of KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN was supposed to represent - time delay to closing, which I set to 0. Is there a way to make it close immediately upon pushing the button? I don't want to have to remember to hit the close button while in the car, but waiting 20 seconds is even more of a pain.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richard M Nixon said:


> I haven't tried holding it for that long, I was wanting to close it instantly, which I thought is what the value of KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN was supposed to represent - time delay to closing, which I set to 0. Is there a way to make it close immediately upon pushing the button? I don't want to have to remember to hit the close button while in the car, but waiting 20 seconds is even more of a pain.


It is, but I suspect your KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN isn't actually coded correctly. It should show Unknown / Werete 00.


----------



## Richard M Nixon (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is, but I suspect your KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN isn't actually coded correctly. It should show Unknown / Werete 00.


Any ideas on what I could try to fix it?

When I checked again, I see 3056 - Komfort_Schliessen set to wert_01 with werte=0F. I can't set the former value to anything but wert_01 but I'll try setting the value to 00 and see what happens.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can I get the link for psdzdata please?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richard M Nixon said:


> Any ideas on what I could try to fix it?
> 
> When I checked again, I see 3056 - Komfort_Schliessen set to wert_01 with werte=0F. I can't set the former value to anything but wert_01 but I'll try setting the value to 00 and see what happens.


You received this Guide with your E-Sys package:

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327695&d=1338725691

It tells you exactly how to change it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get the link for psdzdata please?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Richard M Nixon (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You received this Guide with your E-Sys package:
> 
> E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:
> 
> ...


Yeah I can set the value, I meant the item above it that reads wert_01 I can't change (I usually see those as akiv/nicht activ) You noted that it should be unknown but it's seemingly unchangable.

I'll see what happens if I change the werte.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richard M Nixon said:


> Yeah I can set the value, I meant the item above it that reads wert_01 I can't change (I usually see those as akiv/nicht activ) You noted that it should be unknown but it's seemingly unchangable.
> 
> I'll see what happens if I change the werte.


You do not change it yourself.

You never change both the predefined dropdown value and the Werte Value at same time. You change only one or the other.

In this case, you change only the Werte Value, and when you do, after you write the new Werte Value to ECU, and read back data from ECU, it will then show dropdown value as Unknown, as Werte Value = 00 will not map to anything in the predefined dropdown box.

I would VO Code module to reset it, and then go back and make your FDL Code changes again, and only change the Werte Value for KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN.


----------



## Richard M Nixon (Apr 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not change it yourself.
> 
> You never change both the predefined dropdown value and the Werte Value at same time. You change only one or the other.
> 
> ...


I'll give that a try. I'm looking through e-sys and the documentation to find out how to do vo coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richard M Nixon said:


> I'll give that a try. I'm looking through e-sys and the documentation to find out how to do vo coding.


Just right-click on ECU (the ECU itself and not the CAFD) and select Code (not Code FDL).


----------



## NY_HAMMER (Jun 15, 2015)

*Links please*

Hi, can I please have links to the latest required software for my new 2015 328I GT
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NY_HAMMER said:


> Hi, can I please have links to the latest required software for my new 2015 328I GT
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## NY_HAMMER (Jun 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!
One more question, I found somewhere that starting 2015 there is no need to modify Autostart value to make this function persistent across engine off/on.
Is this correct?
I am away from my car at the moment so can't verify this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> Thanks to both of you. Shawn indeed I want to fold the mirrors when I lock the doors, but in BMW Coding Database I can't find this option. I made a mistake mentioning NBT, this was another case.


It is on the F10 Cheat Sheet.

F10 Coding Cheat Sheat:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328289&d=1339114795


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

May be I'm blind but could't find this. Only found "closes mirrors + windows + moon roof through Key Fob and comfort access" and I did this already. But how to make the mirrors fold with locking the car and unfold with unlocking?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> May be I'm blind but could't find this. Only found "closes mirrors + windows + moon roof through Key Fob and comfort access" and I did this already. But how to make the mirrors fold with locking the car?


That's it.

You use the Fob or Comfort Access to Lock the Car, and the Mirrors fold.

If you mean by pressing the Dashboard Lock button, that is not possible, but would also be pointless as you have not made egress from car.

Is there some other way to lock the car that I don't know about? :dunno:


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Shawn, I just wanted to fold the mirrors without holding the button for a seconds. When lock the car, I would like to fold immediately the mirrors, without delay.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> Thanks Shawn, I just wanted to fold the mirrors without holding the button for a seconds. When lock the car, I would like to fold immediately the mirrors, without delay.


FDL Code CAS =>KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN => Werte= 00


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks, I found it in CAS, 3003 FH_Master, 14 and will try it.

P.S.
Everything working like I want, already.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkoM3 said:


> Hi Shawn I see you are a genius in this coding business, please, take a look at my tread. Thank you


You provide no Thread Link, but I assume you mean this one, in which case I just replied to it:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9143880&postcount=2


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Do we know how to code the following ?

-Allow PDC(Park Distance Control) To Indicate Park Distance 
-Increase The FM band

Seems possible here !
blog.roodo.com/eobd2/archives/37908091.html


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

So I'm positive this has been asked and answered but my search skills have turned nothing up. Is there a way to ensure that the car stays in SPORT mode? Right now I have to press SPORT everytime I start the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> So I'm positive this has been asked and answered but my search skills have turned nothing up. Is there a way to ensure that the car stays in SPORT mode? Right now I have to press SPORT everytime I start the car.


Not possible.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah well, figured as much. Thanks Shawn. 

On another note, I dropped my Blind Spot activation speed to 25kms and I still get an error message but somewhat randomly which is odd. So will try the next speed up to see if they go away entirely.


----------



## dado86 (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone tell how I should code the speedometer so that it can light in white at day and night? In the German forum unfortunately nobody can help me(i have the blackpanel).


----------



## Bimmercmd (Jun 21, 2015)

Any idea why sheet code for F30 includes 4 lines of inner tail lights as outer has only 2 lines. I changed them all and it works, but just wondering if I could do it with only 2 lines?

REM 3063 MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_6_OUTPUT sl_2_l off Turns On Left Tail-light (Inner Part) on with DRL
REM 3062 MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_L_OUTPUT sl_2_l off Turns On Left Tail-light (Inner Part) on with DRL
REM 3063 MAPPING_UNIVERSAL_7_OUTPUT sl_2_r off Turns On Right Tail-light (Inner Part) on with DRL
REM 3062 MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_R_OUTPUT sl_2_r off Turns On Right Tail-light (Inner Part) on with DRL

Edited:

Figured that out... works with
REM 3062 MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_L_OUTPUT sl_2_l off Turns On Left Tail-light (Inner Part) on with DRL
REM 3062 MAPPING_TAGAHRL_H2_R_OUTPUT sl_2_r off Turns On Right Tail-light (Inner Part) on with DRL


Another question that this I cannot get working, any ideas?

FEM_BODY 3070 OVT_BEI_RUECKFAHRLICHT aktiv nicht_aktiv Door handle LEDs light up when engaged in Reverse

Edited:

This seems to work also... It was too light to see the actual lights inside the car.. Came little darker and they really lit up.


----------



## Bimmercmd (Jun 21, 2015)

Duplicate removed


----------



## SchrepfV (May 10, 2015)

Shawn,

Set all the settings in F10 cheat sheet 3.0 on my 2015 and the mirrors don't want to fold when hitting the lock button on the fob? Held it for 30 plus secs and secs and nothing?? Coded the trunk by fob from the cheat sheet and that works Well!!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a Lot

Volker


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SchrepfV said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Set all the settings in F10 cheat sheet 3.0 on my 2015 and the mirrors don't want to fold when hitting the lock button on the fob? Held it for 30 plus secs and secs and nothing?? Coded the trunk by fob from the cheat sheet and that works Well!!
> 
> ...


Did you also get this one?

FRM => ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv


----------



## SchrepfV (May 10, 2015)

Yes I did


----------



## Bimmercmd (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello

Yet another issue.

In my F30 I found this RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ, but not this value at all RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ. Now when it started to rain and I put wipers on the headlights went on. So I assume this another setting which I did not found is for sensitivity when you have your wipers on. I want the sensitivity to be insensitive whenever it rains or not. Where I can find this value to be changed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SchrepfV said:


> Yes I did


I would VO Code FRM and CAS to reset them, and FDL code everything again.

Make sure that you change only the dropdown box value or the Werte Value. It is always one or the other, but never both.


----------



## SchrepfV (May 10, 2015)

VO code? Sorry I'm new at this and not sure what this means...
Can you advise.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SchrepfV said:


> VO code? Sorry I'm new at this and not sure what this means...
> Can you advise.
> 
> Thanks


Right-click on the ECU (the ECU itself and not the CAFD) and select Code (not Code FDL).


----------



## keiiz (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi, 
Have anyone had this issues reading FDL data?
I have the latest F55 Mini with Esys 3.26.1 & PSdZData 55.4.

1. Connected successfully by Esys. Activated FA.
2. Tried to read VCM but failed. Instead read ECU.
3. Read CAFD data with no errors.
4. Tried to read files under "DATEN [Layout: BYTE]"
5. Al tThe subfolders which are supposed to contain parameters have file name "." only.
6. Even search box doesn't work even when searching for the correct name.

Any idea?

Thanks for help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

keiiz said:


> Hi,
> Have anyone had this issues reading FDL data?
> I have the latest F55 Mini with Esys 3.26.1 & PSdZData 55.4.
> 
> ...


It is normal to need to use Read ECU instead of Read SVT for F55.

Did you read and follow this Note?

_* NOTE: E-Sys Launcher Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F10, F12, F15, F30, etc.). If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date. _


----------



## XUMERX (Sep 15, 2010)

Im having a slight compatibility problem... I was using a macbook pro and VM for windows 7 which was working fine. Ofcourse that wasn't good enough so my 120 lb dog decided to spill coffee on my macbook and cooked it! Anyways I bought a new Macbook pro retina 15 inch now instead of using a VM I'm using bootcamp and Im running windows 8.1. Everything is working in E-SYS the only issue I have is that the pane on the right bottom is all scrunched up and not legible. Is there some graphics settings that I need to change?? :dunno:I only ask cause bimmerfest has saved me so many times before so please save me guys I love coding:bigpimp:


----------



## keiiz (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Shawn!
Good point. I'll try that way.


----------



## keiiz (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Shawn!
Good point. I'll try that way.


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all, we purchased a 2015 435xi at the end of May and I'd love to dig into coding the features on it. I have searched the net a bit for the software to do this but I'm hoping I could get a recommendation for a reliable link to all the bits. 
For the cable I have a question if I may. Can I use an older OBD-II to USB style cable to connect and read/write data to the car or do I need to convert it to the RJ45 ENET style of cable.

Many thanks,
Cam.


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all, we purchased a 2015 435xi at the end of May and I'd love to dig into coding the features on it. I have searched the net a bit for the software to do this but I'm hoping I could get a recommendation for a reliable link to all the bits. 
For the cable I have a question if I may. Can I use an older OBD-II to USB style cable to connect and read/write data to the car or do I need to convert it to the RJ45 ENET style of cable.

Many thanks,
Cam.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cammc said:


> Hi all, we purchased a 2015 435xi at the end of May and I'd love to dig into coding the features on it. I have searched the net a bit for the software to do this but I'm hoping I could get a recommendation for a reliable link to all the bits.
> For the cable I have a question if I may. Can I use an older OBD-II to USB style cable to connect and read/write data to the car or do I need to convert it to the RJ45 ENET style of cable.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Cam.


PM sent.

You cannot use old DCAN USB Cable. It must be Cat-5 ENET Cable.

ENET Cable:

http://bmwenet.com

http://enetcables.com/


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> You cannot use old DCAN USB Cable. It must be Cat-5 ENET Cable.
> 
> ...


A big thank you Shawn!


----------



## improvius (Mar 18, 2015)

Woo! I have successfully coded my E84 X1. Closing the windows and moonroof via keyfob is now aktiv and working! Thanks for the help, Shawn.

I was stuck briefly on a cable error when I tried to read the CAS module, but I resolved it by going in to the port settings in Device Manager (Windows 7) and changing the latency all the way down to 1.


----------



## improvius (Mar 18, 2015)

(delete duplicate)


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone else have issues with the tire pressure readout? I get "--" where the pressure and temperature should be. I have tried resetting numerous times. The tires do show green. 

TIA


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone else have issues with the tire pressure readout? I get "--" where the pressure and temperature should be. I have tried resetting numerous times. The tires do show green. 

TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Anyone else have issues with the tire pressure readout? I get "--" where the pressure and temperature should be. I have tried resetting numerous times. The tires do show green.
> 
> TIA


Many people. It is a well known issue, particularly on older F10's.

What is car's I-Step Shipment?

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Many people. It is a well known issue, particularly on older F10's.
> 
> What is car's I-Step Shipment?
> 
> http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403


I get an error..... Says "possibly no integration steps stored in the VCM (C100)".

Also error codes 53311, module offline, 20039 (vendorcodedescription=link is no longer active) and ECU: VCM_ETHERNET. Then
(2130759743)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> I get an error..... Says "possibly no integration steps stored in the VCM (C100)".
> 
> Also error codes 53311, module offline, 20039 (vendorcodedescription=link is no longer active) and ECU: VCM_ETHERNET. Then
> (2130759743)


Then there is something wrong with our Connection parameters.

On E-Sys Toolbar Press the "Connect" Button and in the "Open Connection" window under "Target", select desired Target Vehicle based on car's Chassis.
(e.g. "TargetSelectorroject=F010-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F010")

*NOTE: Do NOT select the Target with the "_DIRECT" suffix (e.g. TargetSelectorroject=F010-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F010_DIRECT).

In the "Open Connection" window under "Interface" select "Connection via VIN".

In the "Open Connection" window under "vehicle-specific parameter (optional)" select "Series, I-Step Shipment", and *leave the two Dropdown boxes blank*.

*NOTE:* Do not select "Read parameters from VCM*".

In the "Open Connection", select "Connect" button.

*NOTE: Window should pop up confirming successful connection)


----------



## Thang (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, can I please have links to the latest required software for F11 . Thanks in advance!


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then there is something wrong with our Connection parameters.
> 
> On E-Sys Toolbar Press the "Connect" Button and in the "Open Connection" window under "Target", select desired Target Vehicle based on car's Chassis.
> (e.g. "TargetSelectorroject=F010-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F010")
> ...


So.... Here are my readings....

Current: F010-15-03-503
Last: F010-03-503
Shipment: F010-11-09-504

I was reading the referenced post and don't really understand. I get a drop-down menu when I expand FA, but nothing matches those numbers and I have NO idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> So.... Here are my readings....
> 
> Current: F010-15-03-503
> Last: F010-03-503
> ...


The referenced Post is for the initial Connection Parameters, not anywhere after you connect and Read FA.

Your car has 55.4 on it, so firmware is nearly the latest, and TPMS Readouts are supported. Yours should be working too if HU_CIC => RDC_SAFETY = aktiv.

There is a small percent of cars though that it refuses to work on for reasons unknown.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thang said:


> Hi, can I please have links to the latest required software for F11 . Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> The referenced Post is for the initial Connection Parameters, not anywhere after you connect and Read FA.
> 
> Your car has 55.4 on it, so firmware is nearly the latest, and TPMS Readouts are supported. Yours should be working too if HU_CIC => RDC_SAFETY = aktiv.
> 
> There is a small percent of cars though that it refuses to work on for reasons unknown.


Great...... Looks like I got one of them 

Maybe I'll try undoing it and then recoding it.....

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have empty Target Connection window, either your PSdZData is not installed correctly, or E-Sys Options are not set properly to point to it.


I also am receiving a blank Target Connection window with E-SYS 3.26.1 and ny new 2015 750i. How do I properly set the Options to point to where it should or otherwise get a proper connection?

I do see the Vin number showing below next to Connection Via ICON\Ethernet but unable see TargetSelector: Project as shown in the screenshot in the tutorial.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> I also am receiving a blank Target Connection window with E-SYS 3.26.1 and ny new 2015 750i. How do I properly set the Options to point to where it should or otherwise get a proper connection?
> 
> I do see the Vin number showing below next to Connection Via ICON\Ethernet but unable see TargetSelector: Project as shown in the screenshot in the tutorial.


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\S15A\S15A_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

Shawn,

Thank you for the clarification. 

I have C:\Data\psdzdata\psdzdate_541_lite\mainseries\\F001\F001_14_11_502\odx\dist. 
(the dist folder is empty, as are the other dist folders). 

My E-Sys data path points to C:\Data.

Does any or all of the above need to be reconfigured?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> ...


There should not be psdzdate_541_lite in path:

C:\Data\psdzdata\*psdzdate_541_lite*\mainseries\\F00 1\F001_14_11_502\odx\dist


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

I corrected the file structure and all is well. I believe I just coded my first preference which is single pull door handles. I'm going out for a spin now to see if it works. Thanks again!


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

I forgot to ask, some instructions say to have the car running while coding, others just accessory power. Which is preferred or correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> I forgot to ask, some instructions say to have the car running while coding, others just accessory power. Which is preferred or correct?


Run the Motor or put on charger, but DO NOT use only Aux battery power.


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

I was successfully able to code a couple items in the CAS module but when I went to HU NBT 3000 or 3001 the subfolders did not have any description and there were a lot of them. How do I find the proper subfolders to code "disable the legal disclaimers", add temperature and psi to the monitor screen, add turn signal to hud etc?

I am using 54.1 lite on my 2015 750I.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> I was successfully able to code a couple items in the CAS module but when I went to HU NBT 3000 or 3001 the subfolders did not have any description and there were a lot of them. How do I find the proper subfolders to code "disable the legal disclaimers", add temperature and psi to the monitor screen, add turn signal to hud etc?
> 
> I am using 54.1 lite on my 2015 750I.


54.1 is not Trimmed, so there should not be any issue with "no descriptions". Are you using E-Sys Launcher?


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> 54.1 is not Trimmed, so there should not be any issue with "no descriptions". Are you using E-Sys Launcher?


Yes, I am using the E-SYS launcher and all my important features have been successfully coded. My favorites are the single pull for the door handles, electronics shut off when the door opens, trunk closing from FOB, windows and moonroof closing and mirrors fold in from FOB. So thanks to your help, I am almost all the way there.

As I mentioned, the HU NBT module does show the 3000 and 3001 folders but when you hit + many folders are displayed with a period after each folder. Inside each of these folders all show the same two lines in German without any further description.

For what it is worth, I also do not show the KOMBI module.

Lastly, is it possible to operate the Internet while moving and if so, where would I find that setting?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> Yes, I am using the E-SYS launcher and all my important features have been successfully coded. My favorites are the single pull for the door handles, electronics shut off when the door opens, trunk closing from FOB, windows and moonroof closing and mirrors fold in from FOB. So thanks to your help, I am almost all the way there.
> 
> As I mentioned, the HU NBT module does show the 3000 and 3001 folders but when you hit + many folders are displayed with a period after each folder. Inside each of these folders all show the same two lines in German without any further description.
> 
> ...


Which version of E-Sys Launcher are you using? 1.x or 2.x?

Didn't you receive E-Sys Launcher 2.x and 56.0 PSdZData?


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Which version of E-Sys Launcher are you using? 1.x or 2.x?
> 
> Didn't you receive E-Sys Launcher 2.x and 56.0 PSdZData?


I am using ESYS Launcher Premium 1.0.7 with Token Generator:, ESYS 3.26.1: and PSdZDATA 54.1 LITE.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> I am using ESYS Launcher Premium 1.0.7 with Token Generator:, ESYS 3.26.1: and PSdZDATA 54.1 LITE.


What are you using as your Connection Target? F01, without the _DIRECT?

What is name of HU_CIC CAFD?


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What are you using as your Connection Target? F01, without the _DIRECT?
> 
> What is name of HU_CIC CAFD?


The first line shows Target Project=F001 (without direct) and that is the one I'm using.

I did not see a HU CIC module at all only the HU NBT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> The first line shows Target Project=F001 (without direct) and that is the one I'm using.
> 
> I did not see a HU CIC module at all only the HU NBT.


I did not think 2012 7 Series had NBT. :dunno:

Oh, I see you have a 2015 now, and have not updated your profile to reflect it.

So what is HU_NBT CAFD name?

And what is I-Step Current?

Your car likely has 6WB, which is DKombi instead of Kombi.

Internet-In-Motion is not codeable.


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I did not think 2012 7 Series had NBT. :dunno:
> 
> But if you have NBT, what is it's CAFD name?


I just got a new 2015 750i (not 2012) and the descriptions I see are -14-11-502 [63] [0825863] and CAFD 00000 DED-003-013-025.ncd generated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> I just got a new 2015 750i (not 2012) and the descriptions I see are -14-11-502 [63] [0825863] and CAFD 00000 DED-003-013-025.ncd generated.


Try this.

Download and copy to your PSdZData CAFD folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd) overwriting existing file:

cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_025:

https://mega.co.nz/#!ks4kASgR!-xoEImre7dY6PS2O1w-nlUsMziKdEys8hmwVLy-Qsro


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try this.
> 
> Download and copy to your PSdZData CAFD folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd) overwriting existing file:
> 
> ...


Your file seems to work rather well and now I see plenty of options! The cheat sheet I am using does not seem to correspond directly with what I see under 3000 and 3001.

The remaining items I would like to code are:

Disable Legal Disclaimer on starting
Highbeam Assistant always on.
Enable turn signals in HUD
Add temperature and psi to tire monitor screen
Use Internet while in motion.

Do you have any guidance on finding and implementing the above?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> Your file seems to work rather well and now I see plenty of options! The cheat sheet I am using does not seem to correspond directly with what I see under 3000 and 3001.
> 
> The remaining items I would like to code are:
> 
> ...


Ignore the sections. They are meaningless, and people shouldn't even bother posting CAFD sections, as they vary from CAFD version. If you want to find the above or any other FDL Codes, you need to search entire CAFD, and not restrict search to a particular section. Start at top of CAFD, and use the search box to find FDL Code by name. Do not include any leading or trailing spaces in your search term.

As I wrote above, you likely have option 6WB, so you have DKombi instead of Kombi. HUD Turn Signals do not work with 6WB DKombi.

And Internet-In-Motion is not codeable.


----------



## 750Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ignore the sections. They are meaningless, and people shouldn't even bother posting CAFD sections, as they vary from CAFD version. If you want to find the above or any other FDL Codes, you need to search entire CAFD, and not restrict search to a particular section. Start at top of CAFD, and use the search box to find FDL Code by name. Do not include any leading or trailing spaces in your search term.
> 
> As I wrote above, you likely have option 6WB, so you have DKombi instead of Kombi. HUD Turn Signals do not work with 6WB DKombi.
> 
> And Internet-In-Motion is not codeable.


You are correct I do have DKombi. Surprised that 6WB would eliminate HUD turn signals.

With your assistance, coding was "almost" a piece of cake. Without this forum and people like you, coding would be impossible. Thank you so much for your assistance and dedication!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

750Rick said:


> You are correct I do have DKombi. Surprised that 6WB would eliminate HUD turn signals.
> 
> With your assistance, coding was "almost" a piece of cake. Without this forum and people like you, coding would be impossible. Thank you so much for your assistance and dedication!


Haha..nothing surprises me. Lane Departure Warning Markers do not work in 6WB HUD either. Be thankful though. When 6WB first arrived, the Entertainment List, Recent Call List, and Voice Control did not work in HUD either. It wasn't until several firmware versions later that support for them was added. So, there is still hope that Turn Signals and LDW Markers could start working in some future firmware releases, although hope is fading, as I would have expected it to be corrected by now if it ever was going to be corrected.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Guys, my 2011 535 has the CIC set up and what I assume is an ordinary CD player. No indication that it plays DVDs. Someone just told me all CD players can be coded to play DVDs and then coded to play it in motion. Is that accurate?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Guys, my 2011 535 has the CIC set up and what I assume is an ordinary CD player. No indication that it plays DVDs. Someone just told me all CD players can be coded to play DVDs and then coded to play it in motion. Is that accurate?


Not exactly. All CIC systems have DVD Player (including yours), and can play DVD's from factory so long as car is stationary. You can then code DVD-In-Motion.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow. Good to know. Is there a way to play videos from a USB stick do you know?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Wow. Good to know. Is there a way to play videos from a USB stick do you know?


No possible with CIC. Must have newer NBT head unit for USB Video.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks. And from an earlier thread I gather I need to do the following for DVD in motion:
HU_CIC => VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE => nicht_aktiv
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF

If there's anything else I should be doing please let me know. Thanks a million!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Thanks. And from an earlier thread I gather I need to do the following for DVD in motion:
> HU_CIC => VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE => nicht_aktiv
> HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
> HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF
> ...


That is all that is needed for CIC.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks a bunch. I'm coding my neighbours car next weekend to pass on some of your good karma!


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I did not think 2012 7 Series had NBT. :dunno:
> 
> Oh, I see you have a 2015 now, and have not updated your profile to reflect it.
> 
> ...


My show only HU_NBT no HU_CIC F80 2015


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cantab said:


> Thanks. And from an earlier thread I gather I need to do the following for DVD in motion:
> HU_CIC => VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE => nicht_aktiv
> HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
> HU_XXX => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF
> ...


I did all 5 Parts from F30 cheat sheet Video in motion works


----------



## mb4960 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi all, I've just purchased an approved used F21 125d registered in Nov 2014 and I'm keen to have a go at coding some neat features on it. I have searched for the software to do this but think it needs to be sent to me or something?

I have bought the ENET cable already, so now just need the software and a decent how to guide for a novice.

Many thanks,
MB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mb4960 said:


> Hi all, I've just purchased an approved used F21 125d registered in Nov 2014 and I'm keen to have a go at coding some neat features on it. I have searched for the software to do this but think it needs to be sent to me or something?
> 
> I have bought the ENET cable already, so now just need the software and a decent how to guide for a novice.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mb4960 (Jul 6, 2015)

Many thanks indeed :0)


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a 335i 2014. I have my cable but no software. Can I Ger a link and a how to guide too. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> I have a 335i 2014. I have my cable but no software. Can I Ger a link and a how to guide too. Thanks.


I replied to your same post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9171376&postcount=1614


----------



## ealvinito (Jul 3, 2015)

Would really want change some features on my 2011 535 x. Have cable can I get software etc?? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ealvinito said:


> Would really want change some features on my 2011 535 x. Have cable can I get software etc?? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Been searching and searching for HOURS and either I'm blind or don't know the search parameters. 

I've read that the 3-blink flash can be coded for more than 3 "blinks". Anyone know how??

TIA!

Coding is so much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Been searching and searching for HOURS and either I'm blind or don't know the search parameters.
> 
> I've read that the 3-blink flash can be coded for more than 3 "blinks". Anyone know how??
> 
> ...


Not possible on F10.


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not possible on F10.


Figures.......This and my tire pressure readout doesn't work. I assume (I know what THAT means!) new/correct sensors would fix that??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> Figures.......This and my tire pressure readout doesn't work. I assume (I know what THAT means!) new/correct sensors would fix that??


I do not know if it is TPMS Sensors or some ECU that is cause.


----------



## WickedFrog (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Shawn, just got a 2012 535i that I'd like to code. Could you help me out with where to get the software along with a password and pin? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WickedFrog said:


> Hey Shawn, just got a 2012 535i that I'd like to code. Could you help me out with where to get the software along with a password and pin? Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## ts2486 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Coding error C157*

Receiving error C157 - An error occurred while processing the EST file "C:\Data\FreeToken.est"

Loaded Pszdata version 56.0 lite
Esys Launcher Premium setup 2.1.0 build .58msi
Esys 3.24.3

any suggestions what I am doing wrong?

Thanks - Tom


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

After installing everything and setting up my model, I get critical error: unable to create communication pipe. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> After installing everything and setting up my model, I get critical error: unable to create communication pipe. Any ideas? Thanks.


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## WickedFrog (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Shawn!!!


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Yee haw!!! Another successful car coding, just want to say thanks to Shawn and all. 
Coded the legal disclaimer, folding mirrors, tail lights on with DRL, and partially idrive office. 

Cheers,
Cam.


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Keep getting two entries


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cammc said:


> Yee haw!!! Another successful car coding, just want to say thanks to Shawn and all.
> Coded the legal disclaimer, folding mirrors, tail lights on with DRL, and partially idrive office.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam.


Yes, Shawn is big help here. I followed his instructions and successfully coded myself 7 different features. THANK YOU SHAWN.


----------



## barterwme (Jun 14, 2014)

Shawn, how can I get a token, jar, & pin for esys 3.24.3 with psdzdata 52.5?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it possible in E-sys to export FDL settings for specific modules e.g. KAFAS, TMS and FRM? Basically, I'm looking for person A to save his modules' FDL coding/settings/values to a text file that I can compare with mine?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barterwme said:


> Shawn, how can I get a token, jar, & pin for esys 3.24.3 with psdzdata 52.5?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> Is it possible in E-sys to export FDL settings for specific modules e.g. KAFAS, TMS and FRM? Basically, I'm looking for person A to save his modules' FDL coding/settings/values to a text file that I can compare with mine?


Yes. Just have them delete all files in C:\Data\CAF, then read KAFAS, TMS and FRM, and then send you the 3 .NCD files in C:\Data\CAF.

Then do the same for yours.

Then you use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool to compare theirs to yours

www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668

The files are encrypted, so the only way to get them in .text format would be to decrypt them, but with NCD / CAFD Tool, this isn't necessary, It also has a builtin "Show Differences" function to narrow down exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Tryed to connect to the car, but nothing. Started ESYS, had the ENET cable in the laptop and the car. I could se my VIN in ESYS but I just couldn't connect, it was not highlighted, the connect button. In target I could only choose Main series: All and in connection typ: All, Gateway and Direct ECU. Nothing happens when I chose any of them. Hmm.. Have I missed something? I lunched ZGW_search and I had connection to the computer, with IP and all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> Tryed to connect to the car, but nothing. Started ESYS, had the ENET cable in the laptop and the car. I could se my VIN in ESYS but I just couldn't connect, it was not highlighted, the connect button. In target I could only choose Main series: All and in connection typ: All, Gateway and Direct ECU. Nothing happens when I chose any of them. Hmm.. Have I missed something? I lunched ZGW_search and I had connection to the computer, with IP and all.


So Connection target Window was empty? No Chassis listed?


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> So Connection target Window was empty? No Chassis listed?


Yes, but I made a mistake I think, I choose F007 when lunched ESYS, maybe I should chose F001?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jmstickney said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Just got a 2014 328i. I see link to cable, but looking for latest software and instructions.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

tintin_mor said:


> I emailed TokenMaster and he suggested running latest launcher which is V2.1.1 build 63 (instead of v2.1.0 build 58).
> 
> Tried this and it seems to have worked.
> 
> Have only just installed E-Sys, and had tried to launch it three or four times with v2.1.0 and was getting the error each time. Not sure if problem would have cleared itself, but build 63 seems sound so far.


Damm it, now i get it all the time too. Were can I download the latest?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> Damm it, now i get it all the time too. Were can I download the latest?


Same link. He just updates the file.

PM sent.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Same link. He just updates the file.
> 
> PM sent.


Worked like a charm! Thanks.


----------



## SEC (Jul 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Same link. He just updates the file.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I'm new to this coding world, a big thanks to you in advance. Just wonder if you could PM the links of those coding tools as well?

For the ethernet to OBD cable, is ebay a good place to get it? I'm in Melbourne Australia, not sure where to get this cable except for ebay.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SEC said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm new to this coding world, a big thanks to you in advance. Just wonder if you could PM the links of those coding tools as well?
> 
> For the ethernet to OBD cable, is ebay a good place to get it? I'm in Melbourne Australia, not sure where to get this cable except for ebay.


PM sent.

eBay cable should be fine. ENET cable is not all that complicated compared to a DCAN cable.


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm going to code a new ZCS into my E39 to convert it from auto to manual in the few weeks, is this guide similar with respect to making these changes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StRaNgEdAyS said:


> I'm going to code a new ZCS into my E39 to convert it from auto to manual in the few weeks, is this guide similar with respect to making these changes?


I am not sure what you mean by "similar". This guide is for Coding Fxx cars, and you have Exx car, so you must use completely different software and cable. For Exx, you need NCS Expert, SP-Daten Files, and a DCAN Cable.


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the download links to the latest esys software and psdzdata?
My car got a new update (I-Level: F020-15-07-502)!

Many thanks in advance for your help!
Regards
sterelze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sterelze said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the download links to the latest esys software and psdzdata?
> My car got a new update (I-Level: F020-15-07-502)!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Thang (Jul 2, 2015)

I am a beginner. (v.56.0_PSd Data Lite, ESYS v.3.24.3)
I did first time a full backup of car's configuration files (1 ... 16) and closed system. Do I have done? (photos below)
I believe that unless plik too small?
Rheingold fires NEXT 3.48.20 BMW ISTA / D reading shows that this is a bug pictures below
Now insert the USB to update the maps, the system shows that the error servis
I hope someone can help me
Thank you in advance


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

1st thanks to Tokenmaster and Shawn and everyone else that helped me get going on the coding.

Next I have to questions which I can not seem to find anwered easily.

1. Although my car is not equipped with the switch on the turn signal, can I code the auto high beams on and off through coding and it work?
2. I have coded videos to play through usb and copy form usb, but it doesnt seem to be working. I noticed in one thread a while back it said it wasnt possible, I was just wondering if this was still the case. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thang said:


> ...
> Now insert the USB to update the maps, the system shows that the error servis
> I hope someone can help me
> Thank you in advance
> ...


I have no idea what you are doing. For map update, load map USB stick in car, and enter FSC Code with iDrive Controller.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> 1st thanks to Tokenmaster and Shawn and everyone else that helped me get going on the coding.
> 
> Next I have to questions which I can not seem to find anwered easily.
> 
> ...


Auto FLA does not work in F30.

Video does not work from Hard Drive. Only from USB stick.


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Shawn, even though the auto high beam is listed as a $250 option for the F30 on the bmw website, it wont work?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> Thanks Shawn, even though the auto high beam is listed as a $250 option for the F30 on the bmw website, it wont work?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


If car has KAFAS Camera, then AHB can be coded, but you cannot code AHB to default to "On" position in an F30. You must have AHB switch on SZL Stalk to turn it on.


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmm, well I do have the cameras, I assume kafas is the side and top view cameras, but i dont have anything on the turn signal stalk, odd :dunno:. Thanks a bunch for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> Hmm, well I do have the cameras, I assume kafas is the side and top view cameras, but i dont have anything on the turn signal stalk, odd :dunno:. Thanks a bunch for the help.


Only way you have KAFAS Camera is if car has Lane Departure Warning or Speed Limit Info.

Surround View Cameras are part of TRSVC ECU.


----------



## debitdude (Jun 24, 2015)

I actually do have those too. I guess im just missing the slz stalk. Odd


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debitdude said:


> I actually do have those too. I guess im just missing the slz stalk. Odd


Why is that odd? The stalk only comes if car has factory 5AC AHB option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thang said:


> Shawn
> I V.56.0_PSd data Lite, ESYS v.3.24.3 (from you) and BMW NEXT ISTA / D 3.48.20 + ISTA / P 55.0.300
> http://mhhauto.com/Thread-BMW-NEXT-ISTA-D-3-48-20-ISTA-P-55-0-300
> which program you have an update for F11?
> as I check my current soft?


I use E-Sys and PSdZData for updating, although this has nothing to do with Map Update.


----------



## Thang (Jul 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I use E-Sys and PSdZData for updating .


I have ENET cable and charger 60Ah 
as I check my current soft ?
updating full, or after one modus ?
can give me instructions to update soft ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thang said:


> I have ENET cable and charger 60Ah
> as I check my current soft ?
> updating full, or after one modus ?
> can give me instructions to update soft ?


PM sent.


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "similar". This guide is for Coding Fxx cars, and you have Exx car, so you must use completely different software and cable. For Exx, you need NCS Expert, SP-Daten Files, and a DCAN Cable.


I have the correct software and cable. I was just wondering if the basic procedures were still similar.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StRaNgEdAyS said:


> I have the correct software and cable. I was just wondering if the basic procedures were still similar.


I'm still not sure how to answer this, as it really is Apples and Oranges when it comes to Exx and Fxx as the tools are so different. The concepts of VO Coding and FDL Coding are same, but the process to achieve them is quite different.


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool. Thank you for your reply


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

Hello everybody,

a tuning company from Germany mounted the M235i M-Performance-Front to my F21. 
After a while I get some strange errors regarding the F22 xenon headlights in my instrument cluster. 
Maybe it is also possible that anyone can send me his CAFD-File of the FEM_body (F22 with xeon headlights and adaptive front lighting system). 
In this case I can compare it with the coding of my car.

Thank you very much for your help

Regards,
sterelze


----------



## Chuck88 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

First thank you for sharing. May I please get a link to the PSdZData?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chuck88 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

First thank you for sharing. May I please get a link to the PSdZData?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuck88 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> First thank you for sharing. May I please get a link to the PSdZData?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## MNJF20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and just recently got my F20 2012. Looking into coding but I am just totally confused lol. Too scared just incase I do something wrong, not sure if I am allowed to ask this, but is there anyone in London who can help me code my F20?

Help the nooob


----------



## MNJF20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and just recently got my F20 2012. Looking into coding but I am just totally confused lol. Too scared just incase I do something wrong, not sure if I am allowed to ask this, but is there anyone in London who can help me code my F20?

Help the nooob


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there an up to date step by step guide available? The initial post is from 2012 and I imagine some things have changed with the latest software. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Severe550i said:


> Is there an up to date step by step guide available? The initial post is from 2012 and I imagine some things have changed with the latest software. Thanks.


Use the Guides in the E-Sys.rar package. Some are original, but not much has changed really.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Severe550i said:


> Is there an up to date step by step guide available? The initial post is from 2012 and I imagine some things have changed with the latest software. Thanks.


There is not much changed, except new ESYS versions and datasets are available. This is an old post and I don't have edit permissions. I had posted a similar procedure which is much latest but on different forum:

http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715297


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

April1 said:


> There is not much changed, except new ESYS versions and datasets are available. This is an old post and I don't have edit permissions. I had posted a similar procedure which is much latest but on different forum:
> 
> http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715297


Thank you!


----------



## Tony83 (Jul 26, 2015)

April1 said:


> [
> 
> *First time full backup of Car's configuration files:*
> 
> ...


I don't have the Esys software yet, I wondered if it's possibile to select all the green CAFD toghether with CTRL function and then right click and Read coding data button.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tony83 said:


> I don't have the Esys software yet, I wondered if it's possibile to select all the green CAFD toghether with CTRL function and then right click and Read coding data button.
> Thanks!


Yes, or just click once at top of SVT where VIN is and you can Read all ECU's in SVT without having to select them all.


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi. Can someone tell me
how to code a ECU other VIN not such as in a car?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

NVE2 + retrofit adapter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alive006 said:


> NVE2 + retrofit adapter


Are you getting an error when you try and Code module now?


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

cdDeploy Err, 
Caf code ok
Vin ooooooo


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

It does not operate normally, does not change options in CAF


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alive006 said:


> cdDeploy Err,
> Caf code ok
> Vin ***1103;***1103;***1103;***1103;***1103;***1103;***1103;


Error during VO Coding, FDL Coding, or both?


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

cdDeploy Err, Caf code ok during VO Coding, FDL coding .... no difference


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alive006 said:


> cdDeploy Err, Caf code ok during VO Coding, FDL coding .... no difference


When do you get the cdDeploy error? During FDL Coding only?


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

in both cases. 
I use (http://carsystems.com.ua/bmw-products-en/bmw-night-vision-system-activator-en)+ (nve2(ECU) + camera from F007)
in car one, another vin in block should be.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alive006 said:


> in both cases.
> I use (http://carsystems.com.ua/bmw-products-en/bmw-night-vision-system-activator-en)+ (nve2(ECU) + camera from F007)
> in car one, another vin in block should be.


Can you code it without error when Emulator is disconnected?


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

yes, when connecting disappears prescribed vin and caf. 
so I want to learn the opportunity to register the unit with another vin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alive006 said:


> yes, when connecting disappears prescribed vin and caf.
> so I want to learn the opportunity to register the unit with another vin


You would have to flash NIVI module.


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

* I've also run into a problem that occurs vin....  I'll try. 
vin`s must be the same in ECU and camera from F007. Otherwise it will not work....
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

Shawn,

Hopefully this is the correct thread for this request. I'm in need of; coding software, installation instructions and any tips, pitfalls of same. Have done so before with e-sys but find it not the easiest for the infrequent coder, but do have a working enet cable. The software must also be able to cover our 14 X1 E8X as well as the 11 F10.

Oh, almost forgot the most important reason and capability needed, must be able to read and erase/reset fault codes as well. Replaced the steering wheel cruise control assembly and now get the SRS error. Disconnecting the battery did not clear it.

Any suggestions, links, files etc. will be appreciated. :beerchug: : popcorn: :beerchug:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MSgtMel said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Hopefully this is the correct thread for this request. I'm in need of; coding software, installation instructions and any tips, pitfalls of same. Have done so before with e-sys but find it not the easiest for the infrequent coder, but do have a working enet cable. The software must also be able to cover our 14 X1 E8X as well as the 11 F10.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi! I'm new. I'd like coding my F20 with nav professional cic (2012). I'd like download tue software, te instruction step by step to change tu bluetooth from 6nh to 6nk or 6al.....and closet time of rear mirror and dvd to see in movement. Do i need a token? There is a generator of token? Please give me help 
HELP MEEEEEE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Hi! I'm new. I'd like coding my F20 with nav professional cic (2012). I'd like download tue software, te instruction step by step to change tu bluetooth from 6nh to 6nk or 6al.....and closet time of rear mirror and dvd to see in movement. Do i need a token? There is a generator of token? Please give me help
> HELP MEEEEEE


PM sent.


----------



## Seaisfreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi! I'm new. I'd like coding my F20 with nav professional cic (2012). I'd like download tue software, te instruction step by step to change tu bluetooth from 6nh to 6nk or 6al.....and closet time of rear mirror and dvd to see in movement. Do i need a token? There is a generator of token? Please give me help 
HELP MEEEEEE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seaisfreedom said:


> Hi! I'm new. I'd like coding my F20 with nav professional cic (2012). I'd like download tue software, te instruction step by step to change tu bluetooth from 6nh to 6nk or 6al.....and closet time of rear mirror and dvd to see in movement. Do i need a token? There is a generator of token? Please give me help
> HELP MEEEEEE


You posted the same request in the following 5 different threads:

FSC Activation Code
PSdZ Data 47.4 (with E-Sys 3.18.4) UPDATE: 47.5
Coding Library All PDFs on Instructions/ToDo's etc:-
Coding made easy: Step by step instructions
Download Links to Softwares
Please do not crosspost. A single post in one thread will suffice.

PM sent.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

First timer here and I can't even begin to code. Not sure what I'm doing wrong but the "Connect" button does not highlight and I can't connect via VIN. VIN appears correctly. Please help my dumb a**. I am by no means a computer expert. Apparently even less of one than I thought...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Severe550i said:


> First timer here and I can't even begin to code. Not sure what I'm doing wrong but the "Connect" button does not highlight and I can't connect via VIN. VIN appears correctly. Please help my dumb a**. I am by no means a computer expert. Apparently even less of one than I thought...


Are there Connection Targets showing in the Connection Window?


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

This is as far as I get:


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm reading so many thing the past week, I figured I give it a try  thanks again! You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

Did I miss a step? No options to choose on the open connection

Never mind, figured it out


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> *If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:
> 
> 
> That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")
> ...





dream54ing said:


> Did I miss a step? No options to choose on the open connection


I had the same problem and Shawn answered previously. Verify the 3 steps above.


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks, took me 45mins to figure it out


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

Okay, after editing everything I want. I went and "code FDL" I get a warning box "please first activate FA first message". I've activated FA and still gives me the warning box.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dream54ing said:


> Okay, after editing everything I want. I went and "code FDL" I get a warning box "please first activate FA first message". I've activated FA and still gives me the warning box.


Are you sure you are in the Coding Module?

Did you by chance hit Save FA first, but not actually Edit FA, and then try to Activate it?


----------



## dream54ing (Aug 17, 2015)

I might of saved it. I'm going to try redoing it without saving it. I'll the activate it and see how that works out.


----------



## dasd (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn.

I am taking delivery of 2015 X5 35d M Sport this week. Can you please send me the links to the latest PSDZDATA and ESYS files?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## dasd (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello Shawn.

I am taking delivery of 2015 X5 35d M Sport this week. Can you please send me the links to the latest PSDZDATA and ESYS files?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dasd said:


> Hello Shawn.
> 
> I am taking delivery of 2015 X5 35d M Sport this week. Can you please send me the links to the latest PSDZDATA and ESYS files?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

nice Thread


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StRaNgEdAyS said:


> .


Slammed!


----------



## syed_i (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I just bought a f10 520d. Can you please send me the links to ESYS and PSDZDATA ? 

Thank you!


----------



## syed_i (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I just bought a f10 520d. Can you please send me the links to ESYS and PSDZDATA ? 

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

syed_i said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just bought a f10 520d. Can you please send me the links to ESYS and PSDZDATA ?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## vjsanlucia (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

I'm expecting the cable tomorrow to program my f34. Can you send the link to the latest software? Thanks.


----------



## vjsanlucia (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

I'm expecting the cable tomorrow to program my f34. Can you send the link to the latest software? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vjsanlucia said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm expecting the cable tomorrow to program my f34. Can you send the link to the latest software? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Robert11 (May 6, 2015)

Recently got my car back after service and they did a software upgrade so obviously lost all the tweaks I made.
Now when I try to code FEM_BODY I receive an error message (all other ECU's are working fine btw)

FEM_BODY [40] [myVIN]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000794-014_040_150 Fehler
File for "cafd_00000794-014_040_150 " not found! [C012]

running v.55.4.

Do I need newer PSdZData.? or am I missing something

thanks in advance


----------



## Robert11 (May 6, 2015)

double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robert11 said:


> Recently got my car back after service and they did a software upgrade so obviously lost all the tweaks I made.
> Now when I try to code FEM_BODY I receive an error message (all other ECU's are working fine btw)
> 
> FEM_BODY [40] [myVIN]
> ...


:google:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9222301&postcount=455


----------



## Robert11 (May 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> :google:
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9222301&postcount=455


:banghead:

thought I've searched in every corner before posting....

thanks Shawn !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robert11 said:


> :banghead:
> 
> thought I've searched in every corner before posting....
> 
> thanks Shawn !


:thumbup:


----------



## Yzo (Aug 27, 2015)

Good evening.

I just picked up a shiny new 2016 F56 JCW. I've got an ENET cable on the way, and I'm loaded out with E-Sys 2.26.1, and version 56.2 of PSdZData. I just need to get through the 48 hour cool down period on E-Sys launcher premium v2.1.2.63 before I can select my chassis.

If there are newer versions of the above that it would be better to run on, I'd love to get links to them.

Thanks.


----------



## Yzo (Aug 27, 2015)

dupe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yzo said:


> Good evening.
> 
> I just picked up a shiny new 2016 F56 JCW. I've got an ENET cable on the way, and I'm loaded out with E-Sys 2.26.1, and version 56.2 of PSdZData. I just need to get through the 48 hour cool down period on E-Sys launcher premium v2.1.2.63 before I can select my chassis.
> 
> ...


There is newer E-Sys, but newer E-Sys is actually less functional. E-Sys 3.24.3 is actually preferred.

Latest PSdZData is now 56.3. Unless car has 56.3 on it, then 56.2 is perfectly fine, and moving to 56.3 would gain nothing.

You do not have to wait 2 days if you advance PC date ahead 4 days, then change car series, then return PC date to actual date.


----------



## Yzo (Aug 27, 2015)

Advance the clock. Now why didn't I think of that?

I literally drove the car off the lot on Tuesday, so there's every possibility that it's running 56.3. I'll check that later tonight. I know the dealer service dept programmed it when they got it off the truck from the VDC.

Solid tips, thanks!


----------



## Yzo (Aug 27, 2015)

dupe


----------



## eyouing (Jun 28, 2014)

Can I get a link to the latest psdzdata files for my i3?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eyouing said:


> Can I get a link to the latest psdzdata files for my i3?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## stevexyz (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Windows XP still the preferred platform for running E-Sys and coding? I recall seeing that later Windows versions could be problematic. Seems you can buy a tolerable used laptop with XP installed on Amazon for $80-150, this seems like a pretty easy option. Or should I be getting something more recent? I'm a Mac/Linux person and my Mac is owned by my work, so I'm planning to get a very cheap Windows laptop exclusively for coding. Is an 80GB drive enough? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stevexyz said:


> Is Windows XP still the preferred platform for running E-Sys and coding? I recall seeing that later Windows versions could be problematic. Seems you can buy a tolerable used laptop with XP installed on Amazon for $80-150, this seems like a pretty easy option. Or should I be getting something more recent? I'm a Mac/Linux person and my Mac is owned by my work, so I'm planning to get a very cheap Windows laptop exclusively for coding. Is an 80GB drive enough? Thanks!


No. Any Windows except VISTA is perfectly fine.

80 GB is too small. Get at least a 250 Gb Drive. Hard Drive storage is beyond cheap.


----------



## stevexyz (Apr 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Any Windows except VISTA is perfectly fine.
> 
> 80 GB is too small. Get at least a 250 Gb Drive. Hard Drive storage is beyond cheap.


Great thanks! Not trying to skimp on the drive, it's just all the XP laptops have much older specs. I'll get something a bit more up to date instead.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpresiv5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi shawn, do you have the lates files for an f06 m6 gran coupe? thanks in advance!


----------



## mpresiv5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi shawn, do you have the latest files for an f06 m6 gran coupe? thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mpresiv5 said:


> Hi shawn, do you have the lates files for an f06 m6 gran coupe? thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

i'm getting the following 2 errors when pressing the "Read SVT actual from VCM" Button.
I'm afraid of destroying something when coding FDL (i've read that there should not be any errors when reading the ECUs).
My setup:
E-Sys_Setup_3_26_1_b42487.exe
PSdZData Lite V.56.2

My car:
F22

Error messages:
CAFD_00000694_003_003_045 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:EPS_0x30" failed! [C070]
negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: EPS_30_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130765072]

CAFD_000000AE_005_006_005 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:FLA3_0x5F" failed! [C070]
negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: FLA3_5F_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130765072]

Any advice?

reagrds,
bommibaer


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

sorry, double post, but this one is the correct one.
Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bommibaer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i'm getting the following 2 errors when pressing the "Read SVT actual from VCM" Button.
> I'm afraid of destroying something when coding FDL (i've read that there should not be any errors when reading the ECUs).
> ...


Use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## bobe91 (Oct 5, 2015)

bobe91 said:


> Was this COAPI-2041 error solved with the NFRM module?
> I have the same error, all modules work without a problem but codierdaten_lesen on NFRM gives me:
> 2041 Error CDH.C CDHCheckIdent 3
> Falscher SG-Codierindex A_PL2FRX: CODIERINDEX = 33h FRM2_E89.C08: CODIERINDEX = 08
> ...


BMW updated the modules and I needed SP_daten v56 (june 2015), now it is working fine again.
So try the latest daten files when you get these kind of errors.
So these errors


----------



## E92M (Oct 12, 2015)

*Help*

Just got a 2008 m3. Need to know which cable and software programs to begin coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E92M said:


> Just got a 2008 m3. Need to know which cable and software programs to begin coding.


PM sent.


----------



## alphaod (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys. Awesome stuff here as usual. I just picked up an F15, and I need to "update" some stuff, so wondering if anyone can help with software download links? I already ordered the cable and I have an old coding laptop (for when I had E70), so I think I can just update that one?

Cheers!

(Actually I just want to enable Anti-Glare High Beam that we US folks don't have).


----------



## alphaod (Sep 7, 2010)

[Duplicate Post]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alphaod said:


> Hey guys. Awesome stuff here as usual. I just picked up an F15, and I need to "update" some stuff, so wondering if anyone can help with software download links? I already ordered the cable and I have an old coding laptop (for when I had E70), so I think I can just update that one?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> (Actually I just want to enable Anti-Glare High Beam that we US folks don't have).


PM sent.


----------



## BMW SLUT (Sep 23, 2015)

*Coding in SLC, Utah - I get it - Willing to help.*

After spending the last several evenings attempting to understand FA, SVT, CAFD, and the related acronyms I finally have a basic understanding of coding. I was able to remove the Start-up Disclaimer, unlock doors at engine shut down, and display TPMS data.

I'm ready to move on to more complex coding for brake force, Lane Change Count, camera zoom, etc.

Thank you Token Master, Shawn, April One and the people who compiled cheat sheets who made customizing our rides relatively easy (after some trial and error).

The best part is my 335i starts with no error codes! 

BMW SL,UT


----------



## stigs1280 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have a 2012 535i xdrive (f10) and wanted to program a few features with esys. Can someone point me in the the right direction of the best cable and software version to use? I think it was this forum that people suggested this is the cable to go with: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBD2-ENET-E...55e2ca9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231656612013

I also did some digging around the forum and found the f10 cheatsheet as well as some step by step guides for programming with esys. Just want to make sure I got the right stuff and not turn my car into a brick.

Thank you in advance.

Michael


----------



## stigs1280 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have a 2012 535i xdrive (f10) and wanted to program a few features with esys. Can someone point me in the the right direction of the best cable and software version to use? I think it was this forum that people suggested this is the cable to go with: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBD2-ENET-E...55e2ca9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231656612013

I also did some digging around the forum and found the f10 cheatsheet as well as some step by step guides for programming with esys. Just want to make sure I got the right stuff and not turn my car into a brick.

Thank you in advance.

Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stigs1280 said:


> Hi everyone. I have a 2012 535i xdrive (f10) and wanted to program a few features with esys. Can someone point me in the the right direction of the best cable and software version to use? I think it was this forum that people suggested this is the cable to go with: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBD2-ENET-E...55e2ca9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231656612013
> 
> I also did some digging around the forum and found the f10 cheatsheet as well as some step by step guides for programming with esys. Just want to make sure I got the right stuff and not turn my car into a brick.
> 
> ...


Any ENET Cable should work.

PM sent.


----------



## stigs1280 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I just got 2015 320i. I also have 2015 X5 as well. I need to code both cars.

I need to learn how to code basic things like folding mirrors, unlock all doors on off etc.

Can I use latest e-sys s/w with Integrated Cheat Codes: E-Sys Launcher V2.4.x. Will it have all the codes for both cars?

Please send me the latest PSZdata and e-sys and 
Coding Library All PDFs on Instructions/ToDo's etc:-
Coding made easy: Step by step instructions
Download Links to Softwares - for both cars.

Thanks shawnsheridan, appreciate it!!


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I just got 2015 320i. I also have 2015 X5 as well. I need to code both cars.

I need to learn how to code basic things like folding mirrors, unlock all doors on off etc.

Can I use latest e-sys s/w with Integrated Cheat Codes: E-Sys Launcher V2.4.x. Will it have all the codes for both cars?

Please send me the latest PSZdata and e-sys and 
Coding Library All PDFs on Instructions/ToDo's etc:-
Coding made easy: Step by step instructions
Download Links to Softwares - for both cars.

Thanks shawnsheridan, appreciate it!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Infosec said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just got 2015 320i. I also have 2015 X5 as well. I need to code both cars.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Infosec (Feb 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


You are the BEST!


----------



## diogodasilva (Oct 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawnsheridan, would you be so kind to PM me that info as well?
i´ve been reading a lot on coding to improve my 328i but I am missing some essential info still.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diogodasilva said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, would you be so kind to PM me that info as well?
> i´ve been reading a lot on coding to improve my 328i but I am missing some essential info still.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## diogodasilva (Oct 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can't thank you enough!!


----------



## thehin (Dec 23, 2014)

*2016 BMW M6 Coding*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawnsheridan,

Just got a 2016 BMW M6 Competition package (F13). I was wondering if you could PM and and all info needed to code the car.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thehin said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Just got a 2016 BMW M6 Competition package (F13). I was wondering if you could PM and and all info needed to code the car.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn,I am worry about lost something I don't know,may I get a link to the last version of whole package for coding? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VTS5520 said:


> Hi Shawn,I am worry about lost something I don't know,may I get a link to the last version of whole package for coding? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi! I still trying to fix the nbt vin problem. It continues showing the same error (down pic)...
could it be a psdzdata problem? :dunno: Shanw, would you have some solution for this? 
I've thought install hu_entry, code and reinstall nbt from the begining...

Any idea will be wellcome!

Thanks for your time


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Hi! I still trying to fix the nbt vin problem. It continues showing the same error (down pic)...
> could it be a psdzdata problem? :dunno: Shanw, would you have some solution for this?
> I've thought install hu_entry, code and reinstall nbt from the begining...
> 
> ...


It is not a PSdZData error. Are you specifying Full VIN in Write VIN by Identifier popup Window?


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not a PSdZData error. Are you specifying Full VIN in Write VIN by Identifier popup Window?


Yes, I write full nbt vin (WBA3K11040F25819), press start and bug appears


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Yes, I write full nbt vin (WBA3K11040F25819), press start and bug appears




If last 7 are 0F25819, then VIN is WBAWY310900F25819 and not WBA3K11040F25819.

And why does your VIN have only 16 digits instead of 17?


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

uch:

I'll try later... Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Oulixes (Feb 19, 2009)

April1:
This is an excellent write-up. Thanks.


----------



## jonski01 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn... I just got a 2015 X3 F25, is it possible for you to send me the details (software download links, files, etc) needed for coding? I've read through this thread for instructions but I would just like to make sure I won't turn my car into a brick. Thanks!


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

ermonee86 said:


> uch:
> 
> I'll try later... Thank you :thumbup:


You were right, it worked. But navigation and media continue disable... I don't know why.
I'll check conections and code again

Thank you again!


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Model List for Coding*

Shawn,

A really dumb question as I get ready to help someone with his X5, but can't seem to find the answer.

I know that for an F30, you use F20 in E-Sys, but would you be kind enough to provide some kind of table that "translates" BMW model for E-Sys coding, particularly X5?

Also, does one use the E-Sys listing without _DIRECT?

Thank you very much


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

ermonee86 said:


> You were right, it worked. But navigation and media continue disable... I don't know why.
> I'll check conections and code again
> 
> Thank you again!


I can't activate navigation, media reproduction, and voice control....
I have coded the original VO and recoded 609 and 6NS but nbt continues with the same problem.
All started when I tried to activate internet, after change nbt vin these options were disabled and nothing I have done change it...

Someone has any idea what could I do to fix it?... Maybe it is a emulator problem?
Shanw is possible to restore default values for nbt?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> You were right, it worked. But navigation and media continue disable... I don't know why.
> I'll check conections and code again
> 
> Thank you again!





ermonee86 said:


> I can't activate navigation, media reproduction, and voice control....
> I have coded the original VO and recoded 609 and 6NS but nbt continues with the same problem.
> All started when I tried to activate internet, after change nbt vin these options were disabled and nothing I have done change it...
> 
> ...


Are you Navigation and other FSC Codes Status = Accepted, and not Rejected or worse Cancelled?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rsnic said:


> Shawn,
> 
> A really dumb question as I get ready to help someone with his X5, but can't seem to find the answer.
> 
> ...


For F15 it is:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series - F15
E-Sys Connection Target = F25 (without _DIRECT).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonski01 said:


> Hi Shawn... I just got a 2015 X3 F25, is it possible for you to send me the details (software download links, files, etc) needed for coding? I've read through this thread for instructions but I would just like to make sure I won't turn my car into a brick. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jonski01 (Nov 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks so much Shawn!!


----------



## bhootnath (May 6, 2006)

*Coding help*

I'm thinking about coding my 2014 535i, I'm in SoCal. Is there a local member willing to help me? Don't want to do it solo ***128512; Thanks in advance.


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

View attachment 537005


shawnsheridan said:


> Are you Navigation and other FSC Codes Status = Accepted, and not Rejected or worse Cancelled?


Ok... I think I have a problem...:bawling:

Here I add you FSC status pics... Please tell me it has a solution


----------



## ermonee86 (Feb 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you Navigation and other FSC Codes Status = Accepted, and not Rejected or worse Cancelled?


Here is the second pic


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> View attachment 537005
> 
> 
> Ok... I think I have a problem...:bawling:
> ...


They are rejected.

VIN in HU is E862239, and this VIN does not have Navigation, so obviously you wrote this VIN to CIC, and now it has a VIN mismatch with the FSC Codes in CIC, which are based on different Donor VIN.

Write Donor VIN back to CIC, and the FSC Codes should change from Rejected to Accepted.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ermonee86 said:


> Hi Shawn! I have solved the bug!! :bigpimp:
> I sent the emulator to a friend to check it worked right. And today I have recieved it, and after a few days without it, I have write again the correct nbt vin and code, after that I have reinstall the emulator and in a few minutes it has started to work!
> I don't know why but it's working now!
> 
> Thank you very much, again!! :rofl:


:thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM requires...
> 
> PM sent.


Thank you so much. All files downloaded and installed this time without any issues; instructions were great. I generated new token but did not have to wait to use.

Do not know if the coding took, but no issues/errors except could not find VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> ...Do not know if the coding took, but no issues/errors except could not find VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION.


It is not in older NBT firmware versions.


----------



## crisosrv (Nov 17, 2014)

Thus someone has latest working cheat sheet you can share to the group on F25 28d. Thanks in advance...


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

*Coding made easy: Step by step instructions*

Dear all,

I just started to follow this thread with very much interest because I would like to start my experience in coding.

Reading here and there I understood that there are two main ways to code my 2er AT (F45) car: Carly for basic coding and E-SYS via ENET cable for advanced coding.

Stating that one of the main coding I would like to do seems not supported by Carly I'm beginning to study E-SYS.... even though I'm veeeeeeery hesitant because I'm a very newbie in this matter and I never did it even in my previous cars and so I'm really scared to make a mess and screw-up everything! :-/

What I'm trying to do now - apart reading this and other threads - is to understand if it worth my time spending it in reading how to code a car without actually understanding if my car could be coded or not.

In fact I own a 2er Active Tourer (F45) and it seems that there is a leak of knowledge and experience for this specific car.

I found no experiences of succeeded F45 codings and moreover - the few thread I found - seems to be misleading to me.

I read that someone was able to code the F45 using the Mini F056 target, someone else is saying to use the F020, and others are saying that the F45 are not codable because "trimmed" (or better it is still unknown how to easily code them).

So I'm kindly asking you if anyone of you succeeded in coding an F45 2er Active Tourer or if he/she is well informed so to understand whether to keep on studying and investing my time on the topic or not.

Thanks a lot and any tip will be very much appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> ...
> I read that someone was able to code the F45 using the Mini F056 target, someone else is saying to use the F020, and others are saying that the F45 are not codable because "trimmered" (or better it is still unknown how to easily code them).
> ...


You can code F45 as follows:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F45
E-Sys Connection Target = F56

E-Sys Launcher will map Trimmed Data back into E-Sys.

PM sent.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can code F45 as follows:
> 
> E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F45
> 
> ...


Thank you very much 
Got your PM
That means I HAVE to keep on studying not to make a mess 
For sure I'll be back shortly when I'll start with my first codings


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry if this is the wrong area. After all my searching I cant seem to get an answer so i might as well ask. Please move if this is the wrong thread.

I have a 2014 F30 with a build date of November 2013, I have the full NBT nav idrive with touch controller.

There are some codes I've found that require the latest firmware on the ECU, like to show the TPMS numbers and temp. I believe i need the latest ECU firmware...?

So.... I assume I have to flash the ECU using the latest pszdata. 

1. Do I need to redo all the codes that came standard with my car, like the Sport+ Transmission, Bluetooth connectivity, Adaptive Headlights, etc?

2. Will this mess up my ConnectedDrive subscriptions at all?

3. Potential for bricking my entire car?

4. Do I need to put my car on a charger or can i just run it off the standard battery?
4a. Do I push the start button once and just keep on "accessory" or do I just plug in the cable, connect to esys and complete the flash?

5. Is there any issue if i have the latest pszdata installed on my laptop and e-sys and my iDrive is on the original/non updated version? Or do i need to have the oldest pszdata files installed with e-sys to start coding?
5a. I assume that even if i have the newest pszdata files and oldest version of iDrive, i will only be able to code stuff in my current iDrive system? Such as folding mirrors and maybe iDrive disclaimer? This is the confusing part. Whats the difference between using old versions of pszdata and newest versions of pszdata?


Thank you in advance to anyone who can give suggestions and help!!!


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry if this is the wrong area. After all my searching I cant seem to get an answer so i might as well ask. Please move if this is the wrong thread.

I have a 2014 F30 with a build date of November 2013, I have the full NBT nav idrive with touch controller.

There are some codes I've found that require the latest firmware on the ECU, like to show the TPMS numbers and temp. I believe i need the latest ECU firmware...?

So.... I assume I have to flash the ECU using the latest pszdata. 

1. Do I need to redo all the codes that came standard with my car, like the Sport+ Transmission, Bluetooth connectivity, Adaptive Headlights, etc?

2. Will this mess up my ConnectedDrive subscriptions at all?

3. Potential for bricking my entire car?

4. Do I need to put my car on a charger or can i just run it off the standard battery?
4a. Do I push the start button once and just keep on "accessory" or do I just plug in the cable, connect to esys and complete the flash?

5. Is there any issue if i have the latest pszdata installed on my laptop and e-sys and my iDrive is on the original/non updated version? Or do i need to have the oldest pszdata files installed with e-sys to start coding?
5a. I assume that even if i have the newest pszdata files and oldest version of iDrive, i will only be able to code stuff in my current iDrive system? Such as folding mirrors and maybe iDrive disclaimer? This is the confusing part. Whats the difference between using old versions of pszdata and newest versions of pszdata?


Thank you in advance to anyone who can give suggestions and help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jetsurly said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong area. After all my searching I cant seem to get an answer so i might as well ask. Please move if this is the wrong thread.
> 
> I have a 2014 F30 with a build date of November 2013, I have the full NBT nav idrive with touch controller.
> 
> ...


Asked and Answered already here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9399018&postcount=2059


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

Oooookay...


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

April1 said:


> *[*]Go to SVT Actual Box (right pane, midway down) and click on "Read(VCM)" button.
> [*]SVT box will display SVT of different modules of your car, some with green bullets. These green CAFD files are of our interest.*


Hi, yesterday I received my ENET cable so I tried to buckup the car config.
Actually I was able to connect to the car using the F56 target and I was able to read the VO but when I try to read the actual SVT via the "Read SVT" button I get the error shown in the Read-SVT.png image herein attached. Details of the error are shown in the SVT.pdf file.
I was able to read the list of the ECUs using the "Read (ECU)" button instead. This button gave me the list of the ECUs (see ECUs.png).
I also checked that the I-Step in the car was compatible with the target i chose and it seems to be.

Could you please help me understanding if it is normal and I could use the "Read (ECU)" button instead?

Moreover even reading all the ECUs I'm not able to find the module FEM_BODY. Do you know if it has been substituted in the F45 target cars.
I'd like to find the FEM_BODY -> 3053 PwMaster -> KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN but even reading all the code data of all the available ECUs I was not able to find them

Thank you very much for your support


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> ...
> Could you please help me understanding if it is normal and I could use the "Read (ECU)" button instead?
> 
> Moreover even reading all the ECUs I'm not able to find the module FEM_BODY. Do you know if it has been substituted in the F45 target cars.
> ...


Read ECU instead of Read SVT is fine, and is normal on some newer cars.

You have BDC_BODY instead of FEM_BODY. Look in it.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read ECU instead of Read SVT is fine, and is normal on some newer cars.
> 
> You have BDC_BODY instead of FEM_BODY. Look in it.


Thank you very much for your quick reply!
I'll continue reading ECUs instead of SVT and I'll look into BDC_BODY for that param even though I already did it but with no success... anyway I'll double check it!

:wave:


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to the support of @shawnsheridan I succeeded in my first coding yeeeeahhhh 

I have reset the folding mirror delay time to zero when locking the car via FOB or CA (even though via CA it's not immediate but very close to)

Thanks to all and a special thank you to @shawnsheridan


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to the support of @shawnsheridan I succeeded in my first coding yeeeeahhhh 

I have reset the folding mirror delay time to zero when locking the car via FOB or CA (even though via CA it's not immediate but very close to)

Thanks to all and a special thank you to @shawnsheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Thanks to the support of @shawnsheridan I succeeded in my first coding yeeeeahhhh
> 
> I have reset the folding mirror delay time to zero when locking the car via FOB or CA (even though via CA it's not immediate but very close to)
> 
> Thanks to all and a special thank you to @shawnsheridan


:thumbup:


----------



## bsdkurt (Oct 6, 2015)

First time coder/BMW owner here. Can someone point me at the latest downloads for a 2016 F32?

Thanks,
-Kurt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bsdkurt said:


> First time coder/BMW owner here. Can someone point me at the latest downloads for a 2016 F32?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Kurt


PM sent.


----------



## bsdkurt (Oct 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the crazy fast reply! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CamC said:


> Yes it works with the side button. Ok I'll check my codes again.
> 
> Is this the same for the convertible roof and Windows? At the moment only the Windows lowers with the key.
> 
> Thx.


I think convertible is your problem. They don't work for F12 6 Series Convertible either.


----------



## CamC (Dec 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think convertible is your problem. They don't work for F12 6 Series Convertible either.


That sucks, so I assume the same goes for the side mirrors? 

Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CamC said:


> That sucks, so I assume the same goes for the side mirrors?
> 
> Thx.


Correct.


----------



## macastel (Jun 5, 2015)

Shawn:

I coded my car with E-sys version 3.24.3 and V.55.4 PSdZ about 5 months ago. Do I need to upgrade to version E sys 3.27.1 and v.57.1 of PSdZ? if yes, out of curiosity what is the difference?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

macastel said:


> Shawn:
> 
> I coded my car with E-sys version 3.24.3 and V.55.4 PSdZ about 5 months ago. Do I need to upgrade to version E sys 3.27.1 and v.57.1 of PSdZ? if yes, out of curiosity what is the difference?


No. Unless your car was recently programmed by Dealer, and you can't code it anymore with what you have, then there is no reason to update.


----------



## CamC (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone have the default settings for 'Enable Rear-View Camera at all Speeds'? I forgot to save the factory value before making this change...

Enable Rear-View Camera at all Speeds
3009 -->D_SCHWELLE_2	Werte = FF
3009 -->V_SCHWELLE_2	Werte = FF


----------



## CamC (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone have the default settings for 'Enable Rear-View Camera at all Speeds'? I forgot to save the factory value before making this change...

Enable Rear-View Camera at all Speeds
3009 -->D_SCHWELLE_2	Werte = FF
3009 -->V_SCHWELLE_2	Werte = FF


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CamC said:


> Does anyone have the default settings for 'Enable Rear-View Camera at all Speeds'? I forgot to save the factory value before making this change...
> 
> Enable Rear-View Camera at all Speeds
> 3009 -->D_SCHWELLE_2	Werte = FF
> 3009 -->V_SCHWELLE_2	Werte = FF


Abschaltschwelle_ab_09-09 According to BMW Coding Database App (PDC Module, Section 3009).

I was just checking out the App as well as FDL Editor Default Values Filter, which most the time are correct. However, full disclosure I do not have M4 and would confirm with someone else.


----------



## CamC (Dec 11, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Abschaltschwelle_ab_09-09 According to BMW Coding Database App (PDC Module, Section 3009).
> 
> I was just checking out the App as well as FDL Editor Default Values Filter, which most the time are correct. However, full disclosure I do not have M4 and would confirm with someone else.


Ok thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## johng_22 (Dec 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn - just picked up my F30 and looking for the software too! Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johng_22 said:


> Shawn - just picked up my F30 and looking for the software too! Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## christophe1739 (May 23, 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,
I wish to find the code that unlock the doors while I'm pushing the button to open the tail gate (confort access).
Thanks


----------



## MUSCLEBOY (Nov 19, 2013)

*2005 BMW 530I What is needed?*

Hi what cable is needed and software for me to use with a laptop and my BMW 530i? I am trying to get rid of the chimes for seat belt warning, 37F warning at the moment. I am tired of this loud and obtrusive chime sound coming out of the speakers. Any help would be greatly appreciated to get me started.

Thanks.

Val Kinzsner:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MUSCLEBOY said:


> Hi what cable is needed and software for me to use with a laptop and my BMW 530i? I am trying to get rid of the chimes for seat belt warning, 37F warning at the moment. I am tired of this loud and obtrusive chime sound coming out of the speakers. Any help would be greatly appreciated to get me started.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Val Kinzsner:dunno:


PM sent.


----------



## paspas (Dec 22, 2015)

hello guys, I need psdzdata 54.1 with esys. Where to find them?
It confirmed that the date 54.1 do not need Launcher?

Thanks so much


----------



## paspas (Dec 22, 2015)

hello guys, I need psdzdata 54.1 with esys. Where to find them?
It confirmed that the date 54.1 do not need Launcher?

Thanks so much


----------



## paspas (Dec 22, 2015)

paspas said:


> hello guys, I need psdzdata 54.1 with esys. Where to find them?
> It confirmed that the date 54.1 do not need Launcher?
> 
> Thanks so much


@shawnsheridan esys 3.27.1 can work with psdzdata 54.1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paspas said:


> hello guys, I need psdzdata 54.1 with esys. Where to find them?
> It confirmed that the date 54.1 do not need Launcher?
> 
> Thanks so much


You may not need CAFD Mapping, but with E-Sys Launcher, you will still need a Token Solution.

PM sent.



paspas said:


> @shawnsheridan esys 3.27.1 can work with psdzdata 54.1?


No. Use 3.23.4.


----------



## XQOS (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello Shawn, I have the november software update installed on my i3, is there an updated data file available, I cant edit the BDC_BODY module (error - not found)
Thanks ... Joe.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

XQOS said:


> Hello Shawn, I have the november software update installed on my i3, is there an updated data file available, I cant edit the BDC_BODY module (error - not found)
> Thanks ... Joe.


PM sent.


----------



## noncom23 (Jan 24, 2007)

Confirming, got the Enet cable in the first post from Amazon for my 2015 535i, correct, right?

Thx ahead.


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.

Best regards,

bu_plus


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Shawnsheridan,

Thank you for your kind help

bu_plus


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

noncom23 said:


> Confirming, got the Enet cable in the first post from Amazon for my 2015 535i, correct, right?
> 
> Thx ahead.


It it as ENET Cable, then yes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bu_plus said:


> Dear Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.
> 
> ...





bu_plus said:


> Dear Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Thank you for your kind help
> 
> bu_plus


Asked and answered already here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9468344&postcount=173


----------



## YTbmw (Dec 23, 2005)

Dear Shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me the link or links for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.

Much appreciated.

Best regards,

From the netherlands


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

YTbmw said:


> Dear Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me the link or links for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Shawnsheridan,

Thank you sending the links. Your help is highly appreciated.

Best regards,

bu_plus


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Shawnsheridan,

Thank you sending the links. Your help is highly appreciated.

Best regards,

bu_plus


----------



## drewidia (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Could you please send me the link or links for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions. 

Regards


----------



## jlcsg (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.

Best regards,
Kevin (from Singapore)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drewidia said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me the link or links for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.
> 
> Regards





jlcsg said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

as i get a new PC, can i get your latest links for my 2016 F22 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpwakan (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.

Best regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grave said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> as i get a new PC, can i get your latest links for my 2016 F22 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





jpwakan said:


> Dear Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me the link for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata versions.
> 
> Best regards,


PM's sent.


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank's for your links,

according this old post : http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15926276&postcount=2

For an Alpine retrofit kit, HO-Wort HiFi must be added to FA. Do i need full PsdzData or lite is sufficient ?

Best regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grave said:


> Thank's for your links,
> 
> according this old post : http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15926276&postcount=2
> 
> ...


Lite is fine.


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

can somebody tell me what things going to reset when i code the HU_NBT_EVO and KOMBI2 module?
Will all my custom settings be gone? Will it reset the dealer name and the dealer phone number which is saved in the NBT? Does coding the KOMBI reset the average consumption like on the E series?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I am not sure about the dealer name and phone number or average consumption, but VO coding will only potentially reset any FA coding done in those specific coded modules.


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I am not sure about the dealer name and phone number or average consumption, but VO coding will only potentially reset any FA coding done in those specific coded modules.


I am aware that when i do VO coding that my all my FA coding will reset. But how about my settings in the NBT or KOMBI? For example will the music which i have stored on the NBT HDD be deleted? How about service intervals and the dealer name/phone number? 
I remember on the Exx Series when i did code the KOMBI then always the average consumption, average speed and clock/date did reset.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

In my experience, the stored music and service interval did not get erased. 
But, registers (eg average consumption and speed) do reset.


----------



## Tom_558 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello all. I'm looking to get the mirrors to fold when we lock our new 2016 X3. I've ordered the cable through amazon.com and I guess I'll need a link to the software. I have read through most of the post here and think I saw that it will run on Win10.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Tom_558 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello all. I'm looking to get the mirrors to fold when we lock our new 2016 X3. I've ordered the cable through amazon.com and I guess I'll need a link to the software. I have read through most of the post here and think I saw that it will run on Win10.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tom_558 said:


> Hello all. I'm looking to get the mirrors to fold when we lock our new 2016 X3. I've ordered the cable through amazon.com and I guess I'll need a link to the software. I have read through most of the post here and think I saw that it will run on Win10.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


PM sent.


----------



## Tom_558 (Jan 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the help. I can almost see the mirrors folding when we lock the car now...just need the cable to get here from amazon.

A great resource. Thanks again.


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You Use E-Sys Launcher 1.07 Application to a) initially create your .EST Token, and b) every single time you want to launch and use E-Sys.


Hi shawn 
I hv posted for u on other pages also sorry for repeating
I hv lost all coding after programming by dealer
I can not access the hu nbt or kombi or ohers for coding
It says some file missing the similar one mentioned on this page..only thing is mine has 2015_16 in that ..
Do I need a data upgrade? How ? Can u help?
My email is [email protected]
Thnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abhay said:


> Hi shawn
> I hv posted for u on other pages also sorry for repeating
> I hv lost all coding after programming by dealer
> I can not access the hu nbt or kombi or ohers for coding
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry for double posting, i think i posted this in a wrong thread before.
When I try to edit fdl, the program asks for the token pin, which during the instalation i left the default 1234, but when i enter it, it returns an error message.
What have i done wrong?


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry for double posting, i think i posted this in a wrong thread before.
When I try to edit fdl, the program asks for the token pin, which during the instalation i left the default 1234, but when i enter it, it returns an error message.
What have i done wrong?


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Figured it out. I opened the esys instead of esys launcher.


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello there, new to coding, I have a 2015 bmw 120i msport auto, which has the normal 8 speed auto without paddles.
I have installed an msport steering wheel, same with the one the car came with, but with paddles.
With valuable help from this forum, I have enabled the paddles, by setting them to aktin in the fem body, but I wasn't able to code the sport auto yet. I changed the 205 into 2TB in the SALAPA element and then I coded the egs module but I cant code the gws module. I seems that it doesn' t have a green dot under it. Why would this happen?


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello there, new to coding, I have a 2015 bmw 120i msport auto, which has the normal 8 speed auto without paddles.
I have installed an msport steering wheel, same with the one the car came with, but with paddles.
With valuable help from this forum, I have enabled the paddles, by setting them to aktin in the fem body, but I wasn't able to code the sport auto yet. I changed the 205 into 2TB in the SALAPA element and then I coded the egs module but I cant code the gws module. I seems that it doesn' t have a green dot under it. Why would this happen?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stef80 said:


> Hello there, new to coding, I have a 2015 bmw 120i msport auto, which has the normal 8 speed auto without paddles.
> I have installed an msport steering wheel, same with the one the car came with, but with paddles.
> With valuable help from this forum, I have enabled the paddles, by setting them to aktin in the fem body, but I wasn't able to code the sport auto yet. I changed the 205 into 2TB in the SALAPA element and then I coded the egs module but I cant code the gws module. I seems that it doesn' t have a green dot under it. Why would this happen?


Some GWS not have CAFD. That is normal. Coding of GWS not needed for 2TB anyhow.


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you for the immediate response Shawn. I changed the 205 to 2tb, coded the egs and since I couldn't code the gws, then I coded all ecu. I am certain that nothing has changed in my gearbox behavior, though. Is there anything more I should do?
Thanks, once more.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stef80 said:


> Thank you for the immediate response Shawn. I changed the 205 to 2tb, coded the egs and since I couldn't code the gws, then I coded all ecu. I am certain that nothing has changed in my gearbox behavior, though. Is there anything more I should do?
> Thanks, once more.


No. That is my experience as well. There is no discernible difference in Gearbox between 205 and 2TB, regardless of what BMW would have you believe.


----------



## stef80 (Nov 8, 2015)

This is what I got after coding all ECUs:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codieren

EPS [30]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00000c77-000_006_004 NotExecutable

ACSM [1]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_00000911-003_002_001 Finished
cafd_00000912-003_008_005 Finished
cafd_00000913-003_005_004 Finished

DME [12]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00000b0a-000_046_001 Finished

ZBE3 [67]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_0000182d-001_000_000 Finished

ICM [1c]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_0000067b-002_011_002 Finished

HU_ENTRYNAV [63]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_00000ded-003_015_016 Finished

EGS [18]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_0000023f-016_016_035 Finished

TCB [61]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_00000ddc-001_023_001 Finished

FLE [44]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_000024c3-008_010_000 Finished

FLE [43]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_000024c3-008_010_000 Finished

REM [72]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_000007a1-005_039_100 Finished

DSC [29]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_000019cc-100_125_001 Finished

BKOMBI [60]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_00000760-007_002_050 Finished

IHKA3 [78]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_000016ee-113_111_017 Finished

FEM_BODY [40]
cdDeploy Finished
cafd_00000794-015_041_203 Finished

It is strange since there are people that swear that the SAT is hugely different to the simple auto.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stef80 said:


> ...
> It is strange since there are people that swear that the SAT is hugely different to the simple auto.


I've driven both with factory 205 and 2TB, as well as my 2TB retrofit, and its all the same to me.


----------



## MUSCLEBOY (Nov 19, 2013)

April1 said:


> You need to download E-Sys - 3.18.4 and PSDZdata V46.3 files. Please read the instructions carefully, all needed is given there.
> 
> You can use the following link to download the software:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=632238


Hi April. How does this software compare to NCSExpert and INPA? How does the K+DCAN USB Enet cable I am using with this software for my 2005 BMW 530I compare? I am still trying to figure out why I cannot get my car to communicate with this NCSExpert/INPA software....I don't know if it is the Windows 7 (64 bit) I am using (have heard on forums that 32 bit , xp is needed) or something else, but I cannot get the two radio buttons for the ignitions and battery to highlight in black or fill in with black for that matter, confirming there is communication.

Is this software an alternate to NCS Expert? If so, do you recommend I use it instead? What is the benefit over NCS Expert?

Thank you all.:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MUSCLEBOY said:


> Hi April. How does this software compare to NCSExpert and INPA? How does the K+DCAN USB Enet cable I am using with this software for my 2005 BMW 530I compare? I am still trying to figure out why I cannot get my car to communicate with this NCSExpert/INPA software....I don't know if it is the Windows 7 (64 bit) I am using (have heard on forums that 32 bit , xp is needed) or something else, but I cannot get the two radio buttons for the ignitions and battery to highlight in black or fill in with black for that matter, confirming there is communication.
> 
> Is this software an alternate to NCS Expert? If so, do you recommend I use it instead? What is the benefit over NCS Expert?
> 
> Thank you all.:dunno:


What chassis are you connecting to? E-Series or F-Series?


----------



## MUSCLEBOY (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What chassis are you connecting to? E-Series or F-Series?


Hi Shawn...my car is an E60. Does that help?:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hfhifi said:


> I just took delivery on a 2016 328xi and was misinformed by a rookie sales person that all the features on my 2013 were on the 2016. I did not have NAV on my 2013 nor on the 2016.. As a result, I have lost voice command and messages. These are key features in a state where holding a phone while driving is a serious offence. The dealer has offered no recourse. I coded some features into my 2013, such as Sports Plus, Weather band and actual PSI on the TPM. Is anyone aware if the 2 features I need can be activated in the same fashion?


I assume you have ENTRYNAV Head Unit, so you should be able to code Enhanced Bluetooth to get Messages (Office), and I think you can have Voice Dialing. Full Voice Control of car though requires 609 Nav Pro and FSC Enabling Code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eranjo said:


> Just ordered the E-NET cable and was wodering if someone could provide me with the latest software links? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## eranjo (Mar 2, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## df1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the links to the software needed for coding? Thanks.


----------



## df1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the links to the software needed for coding? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

df1 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links to the software needed for coding? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## df1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn, to start coding 2016 f36 and f23, do I need to buy or pay for anything in addition to the ENET cable?

Are the steps posted at the beginning of this thread by April1 applicable?

Thank you.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn, to start coding 2016 f36 and f23, do I need to buy or pay for anything in addition to the ENET cable?

Are the steps posted at the beginning of this thread by April1 applicable?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn, to start coding 2016 f36 and f23, do I need to buy or pay for anything in addition to the ENET cable?
> 
> Are the steps posted at the beginning of this thread by April1 applicable?
> 
> Thank you.


It is outdated. There is nothing to buy except cable.

PM sent.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you Shawn. Great help.:thumbup:


----------



## exquisite (Jan 3, 2015)

Guys- I'm re-coding my 2011 CIC N63 550, as the dealership had to recode it as a part of a recall, apparently. I've got all done except the CAF modules for CAS and FRM, when I got to read their coding data, come back with a file not found?? Anyone seen this and know how to fix?


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi I'm unable to get the auto door unlocked at engine off feature to work. When I try to edit vam_unlock from nicht aktiv to aktiv there is no aktiv option in the drop down box only nicht aktiv please help!


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Also I've seen coding to enable wifi hotspot but it Says need to install dnla/upnp can someone please elaborate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exquisite said:


> Guys- I'm re-coding my 2011 CIC N63 550, as the dealership had to recode it as a part of a recall, apparently. I've got all done except the CAF modules for CAS and FRM, when I got to read their coding data, come back with a file not found?? Anyone seen this and know how to fix?


You must update. PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Sflbimmer said:


> Hi I'm unable to get the auto door unlocked at engine off feature to work. When I try to edit vam_unlock from nicht aktiv to aktiv there is no aktiv option in the drop down box only nicht aktiv please help!


Check out this thread: Coding error for all door unlock?, esp Post #10 and Post #25

My 2016 F15 with CAFD_000017BE_042_010_054.ncd BDC also has same issue.


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you will check. But tell me what you guys think of this fusia pink and violet ambient lighting I think it's sick! Lol


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Sflbimmer said:


> Thank you will check. But tell me what you guys think of this fusia pink and violet ambient lighting I think it's sick! Lol


Would not be the color choices that i would rock, but I can respect you for making it it yours.


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Ha. Well my wife loves pink plus real men wear pink. I love it lol


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

hey I realize an issue I coded fog lights on with welcome lights and I quoted door handle lights on when in reverse but no I have no welcome lights and my fog lights come on when in reverse who knows what I did wrong?


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Enable Illumination of Exterior Door Handle LEDs when in Reverse

3070OVT_BEI_REUCKFAHRLICHTset to: aktiv



Turn on Fog Lights with Welcome Lights:

3063 MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_L_PART_OF_WL set to: werte=01

3063 MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_R_PART_OF_WL set to: werte=01


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Sflbimmer said:


> Ha. Well my wife loves pink plus real men wear pink. I love it lol


Don't get me wrong, I have plenty of pink in my wardrobe. My cars just do not have have any pink accessories.

Re Door LED in reverse, that is correct parameter. It does not work on all cars and some coding takes time to take effect.

Re welcome fog lights, I not sure which Cheat sheet you are using. Someone else will need to chime in on that one.


----------



## mquesnel (Mar 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, could you PM me links for all the software i'll need for my F10? I'm looking forward to discovering what I can do with coding!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mquesnel said:


> Hi Shawn, could you PM me links for all the software i'll need for my F10? I'm looking forward to discovering what I can do with coding!


PM sent.


----------



## mquesnel (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks!!! You're the best.


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Don't get me wrong, I have plenty of pink in my wardrobe. My cars just do not have have any pink accessories.
> 
> Re Door LED in reverse, that is correct parameter. It does not work on all cars and some coding takes time to take effect.
> 
> Re welcome fog lights, I not sure which Cheat sheet you are using. Someone else will need to chime in on that one.


The door led in reverse worked b4. But got an update last week and now even if set to aktiv it doesn't work : ( seems like they r turned off all together will probably have to vo code...IF someone finds the cure please pm me
It suddenly works after changing the color scheme of my ambient lighting once more


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

No I have an even bigger problem while driving even in automatic D my car switches to manual shift in mode this is after I feel good at a sport mode plus I saw someone else had this issue before in another forum can't remember what format was can someone please tag me or tell me about the Fix it basically goes to manual shift and more even without me moving the gear stick over to the left and manual shift and more


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
could you please PM me links for all the software i'll need for my F10? 
I just bought ENET cable and can´t wait to see what I can do with it 
Greetings from Estonia.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johaan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please PM me links for all the software i'll need for my F10?
> I just bought ENET cable and can´t wait to see what I can do with it
> Greetings from Estonia.


PM sent.


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks You so very much!! :thumbup:
Does this SW also work with Windows 10?
And is there some thread available how to make DRL work together with rear lamps? I mean coding for that.

Once again - Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johaan said:


> Thanks You so very much!! :thumbup:
> Does this SW also work with Windows 10?
> And is there some thread available how to make DRL work together with rear lamps? I mean coding for that.
> 
> Once again - Thanks!


Win10 is fine.

Rear DRL should be on F10 Coding Cheat Sheet you have, which for European F10- requires FDL Coding:

FRM => DRL_MODUS = tfl_s


----------



## myfirstb (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
Looking for software to code my 2016 X3 F25... Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

myfirstb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Looking for software to code my 2016 X3 F25... Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Freshazfuk (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Shawn,
Looking for software to code and run diagnostics for 2007 BMW 328xi coupé awd e92.... thanks in advance


----------



## qdubs (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Shawn, 

I already have the cable, trying to code my i3. Can I get the link to the most up to date software? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freshazfuk said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Looking for software to code and run diagnostics for 2007 BMW 328xi coupé awd e92.... thanks in advance





qdubs said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I already have the cable, trying to code my i3. Can I get the link to the most up to date software? Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Win10 is fine.
> 
> Rear DRL should be on F10 Coding Cheat Sheet you have, which for European F10- requires FDL Coding:
> 
> FRM => DRL_MODUS = tfl_s


Hell yeah!!
My first coding is now done and it works! 
Shawn, you are a GENIUS, thank You!

Now I need some advice to get Internet working .. I know posts #45 and #70, but do I really need to change the VIN?? Here's my cars original options, could you please advice whitch steps to I have to make to get Internet working thru my iPhone:

6AA BMW TELESERVICES 
6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 
6VA CIC CONTROL 
6VC CONTROL COMBOX 
6WA INSTRUMENT CLUSTER W. EXTENDED CONT
609 NAVIGATION SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
612 BMW ASSIST 
614 INTERNET PREPARATION 
615 EXTENDED BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 
616 BMW ONLINE 
633 PREP.MOB. PH. BUSINESS BLUET.INTERF. 
698 AREA-CODE 2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johaan said:


> Hell yeah!!
> My first coding is now done and it works!
> Shawn, you are a GENIUS, thank You!
> 
> ...


Your VIN has 614 Internet Authorization, so you should not need new VIN. You do of course need to disable all Telematics, as you can only have working Car SIM or Phone SIM, but not both.


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your VIN has 614 Internet Authorization, so you should not need new VIN. You do of course need to disable all Telematics, as you can only have working Car SIM or Phone SIM, but not both.


Does this mean?
- 6AA BMW TELESERVICES 
- 6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES 
- 612 BMW ASSIST

What do I have to add if anything?

About the in-buildt SIM, can I access it somehow, where is it located?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johaan said:


> Does this mean?
> - 6AA BMW TELESERVICES
> - 6AB CONTROL TELESERVICES
> - 612 BMW ASSIST
> ...


You need to see my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70

Process will be same, except you should not need Fake VIN.


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to see my post here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70
> 
> Process will be same, except you should not need Fake VIN.


Help needed!!!
So I finally decided to give it a try. What I did is: -612 -633 +644 +6AL (614, 615 I already had). Then VO CODE HU_CIC and VO CODE CMB_MEDIA. Thats all, no VIN "games".

Now I don't have BMW Online and Internet options in BMW Services Menu at all 

Is it because I didn't change the VIN or what? 
Also, can 616 and 6AL coexist?
HEELPP!


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Question so I vo and fa coded ACTIVE launch control when I set up and prepare to launch should I expect the truck to actually say launch activated if my car didn't come with it or no?


----------



## Mark287 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Software*

Trying to get started with coding. Can anyone provide me with the software? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark287 said:


> Trying to get started with coding. Can anyone provide me with the software? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

johaan said:


> Help needed!!!
> So I finally decided to give it a try. What I did is: -612 -633 +644 +6AL (614, 615 I already had). Then VO CODE HU_CIC and VO CODE CMB_MEDIA. Thats all, no VIN "games".
> 
> Now I don't have BMW Online and Internet options in BMW Services Menu at all
> ...


My car's Internet and BMW Live are working now :thumbup: .. and I'm happy :rofl:
What I did is I recovered everything the way it was originally (VO) and then I followed this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749260 (post #13)
And thats really all you have to do (with ECE car), no need to modify your VO etc.


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

Now I have few questions:

1. I cannot read the coding data from HKFM module, it gives error (see attached picture) - should I be worried, can I do something about it?

2. Does anyone know what should I code to change the "Voice Recognition systems" (button on steering wheel) language. Car is originally from Netherland and this system speaks Dutch at the moment, no english


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

johaan said:


> 2. Does anyone know what should I code to change the "Voice Recognition systems" (button on steering wheel) language. Car is originally from Netherland and this system speaks Dutch at the moment, no english


I am not sure if it is the same system/coding or not, but I switched my navigation with the following in HU_NBT:


```
LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_US: master to nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_ENGLISH_UK: nicht_aktiv to master
```
You might try looking at LANGUAGE_DUTCH to see if it is set to master.

Under idrive settings menu, there are are list of available languages. For me, options are controlled by the following:


```
Language_1 = english_us
Language_2 = franzoesich
Language_3 = spanisch
Language_4 = nicht_aktiv
etc
```


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

OK, thanks, I'll try to "play" with those HU language settings.
Basically it seems to understand english, but it only speaks dutch  so its quite difficult to understand him/her :banghead:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

johaan said:


> OK, thanks, I'll try to "play" with those HU language settings.
> Basically it seems to understand english, but it only speaks dutch  so its quite difficult to understand him/her :banghead:


Alright. Once you have a chance to test out, reply back. I am actually curious to learn if that is the the same function. :thumbup:

I personally am starting to learn a bit of German as I play with the Coding files, but I am not changing my Language settings to anything but English anytime soon. I would be lost with Dutch.


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi does anyone know how to remove speed lock on using the Internet in the f15?


----------



## johaan (Mar 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Alright. Once you have a chance to test out, reply back. I am actually curious to learn if that is the the same function. :thumbup:
> 
> I personally am starting to learn a bit of German as I play with the Coding files, but I am not changing my Language settings to anything but English anytime soon. I would be lost with Dutch.


Hi, did it:
Combox_Media - 3000 - SPRACHE - niederlande -> english
(this is the setting that changes Voice Recognition language - now the "lady" speaks english) :thumbup:


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey Shawn,
You're staying busy on this thread. Looking for software to Code my 2016 X1 F48.

Thanks!


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey Shawn,
You're staying busy on this thread. Looking for software to Code my 2016 X1 F48.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

browryan said:


> Hey Shawn,
> You're staying busy on this thread. Looking for software to Code my 2016 X1 F48.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Iv1042 (Mar 12, 2016)

*first time coding*

Great day everyone, I am new to coding and started to follow all the direction, where may i find psdzdata 47.4? and how do i change the pdf format to zip on a pc? thank you all in advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iv1042 said:


> Great day everyone, I am new to coding and started to follow all the direction, where may i find psdzdata 47.4? and how do i change the pdf format to zip on a pc? thank you all in advanced.


Loose what you found. PM sent.


----------



## Iv1042 (Mar 12, 2016)

Shawn, Thank you so much-


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Shawn, just to understand fa vo coding better, when putting lets say folding mirrors in a car, what happens when jou put option 313 in the salapa list (vehicle order) and do nothing else? And what happens after that step, when jou code in certain ecu's? Just want to understand what happens better to judge what i am doing when coding a new option. Because the steps are explained in some guidelines members made, but not what you are exactly doing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Shawn, just to understand fa vo coding better, when putting lets say folding mirrors in a car, what happens when jou put option 313 in the salapa list (vehicle order) and do nothing else? And what happens after that step, when jou code in certain ecu's? Just want to understand what happens better to judge what i am doing when coding a new option. Because the steps are explained in some guidelines members made, but not what you are exactly doing.


Just adding Option Code to FA does nothing by itself. Once in FA, VO Coding then codes 100% of ECU based in FA build date and option codes.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just adding Option Code to FA does nothing by itself. Once in FA, VO Coding then codes 100% of ECU based in FA build date and option codes.


In very simple words: first i put in a head computer( vehicle order) it has gotten an extra option.313 in (chronological order)

Then i tell als the computers in the car that use or control that new option, (folding mirrors) lets say the ecu that controls car key(don't know name of ecu) that it has to look in vehicle order list for new option?

Something like this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> In very simple words: first i put in a head computer( vehicle order) it has gotten an extra option.313 in (chronological order)
> 
> Then i tell als the computers in the car that use or control that new option, (folding mirrors) lets say the ecu that controls car key(don't know name of ecu) that it has to look in vehicle order list for new option?
> 
> Something like this?


I'm not really following your analogy. It is not hard to understand. When you chnage the options in car, you need the affected ECU's (control units) to be recoded accordingly so they can perform whatever the Option Code represents.


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much! If I'm lucky I should take delivery of my Car next weekend and my cable this Monday. I love tweaking settings like this. I just need to be carful to stick to what's been proven so I don't brake anything.


----------



## tbmw16 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Coding Rookie*

Greetings all-

I purchased my first BMW in January of this year, a 2012 528i BMW Certified with 32k. I've been a lurker on this site for weeks and I'm intrigued by all the amazing features that can be unlocked through coding, and there are many helpful members in this community who are willing to share their expertise with us newbies.

I have downloaded the software and have been reading the documentation to familiarize myself with the coding process. I feel confident I can follow he step-by-step instructions, however, the instructions say nothing about how to exit the program after coding. I know this sounds like a really stupid question, but I want to be very clear on every step of this process. It is as simple as opening the File menu, selecting Exit and removing the cable? If so, duh... My bad.

I appreciate any insight from you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbmw16 said:


> ...It is as simple as opening the File menu, selecting Exit and removing the cable?...


Yes, that is it.


----------



## tbmw16 (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't wait to get started.
Thanks, Shawn.


----------



## Revlee181 (Mar 14, 2016)

Good morning,
i'm a noob here wanting to code. After starting up esys premium, connect cable, i can see my car connected but the main series is empty. Pls help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Revlee181 said:


> Good morning,
> i'm a noob here wanting to code. After starting up esys premium, connect cable, i can see my car connected but the main series is empty. Pls help!


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## Revlee181 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks again Shawn,
After creating the dist folder under oxe i was able to see the target.. Will try to code later. 

You r the best


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Revlee181 said:


> Thanks again Shawn,
> After creating the dist folder under oxe i was able to see the target.. Will try to code later.
> 
> You r the best


:thumbup:


----------



## sunschild57 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a 2012 X6 (E71) is it possible for someone to remote code? I'd like my trunk to remote close and my windows to remote open and close. I'm willing to pay. If there is anyone in the Atlanta area, I will travel. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunschild57 said:


> I have a 2012 X6 (E71) is it possible for someone to remote code? I'd like my trunk to remote close and my windows to remote open and close. I'm willing to pay. If there is anyone in the Atlanta area, I will travel. Thanks.


Try user cn555ic:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?u=270700

Bimmerscoding.com

He does E-Series Coding remotely.


----------



## Revlee181 (Mar 14, 2016)

So tried to code just now and I'm getting the message: 
Esys error
connection check failed.
Gateway/ECU are not correctly connected or not responding.
However functions using ODX-data can be uses. (G188).

What am i doing wrong


----------



## sunschild57 (Jan 29, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try user cn555ic:
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/member.php?u=270700
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Revlee181 said:


> So tried to code just now and I'm getting the message:
> Esys error
> connection check failed.
> Gateway/ECU are not correctly connected or not responding.
> ...


Are you Connected via VIN and not Gateway URL?


----------



## Revlee181 (Mar 14, 2016)

via VIN. attached a photo below


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Revlee181 said:


> via vin


Are you using:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F030
E-Sys Connection Target = F020 (w/o _DIRECT at end)


----------



## Revlee181 (Mar 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using:
> 
> E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F030
> E-Sys Connection Target = F020 (w/o _DIRECT at end)


Yes to both questions


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Revlee181 said:


> Yes to both questions


Post Picture of your E-Sys Connection Screen.


----------



## Revlee181 (Mar 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Post Picture of your E-Sys Connection Screen.


Im going to PM you with them since i could not edit out my VIN if its ok


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Revlee181 said:


> Im going to PM you with them since i could not edit out my VIN if its ok


Sure.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> While I would more like VO Code if I needed a reset, I actually like a backup copy of my *ncd's. Personally, I find them useful with TM NCD / CAFD tool to quickly show changes.
> 
> I usually use BMW Coding Database as one backup record, but recently been getting strange, corrupted data error messages when attempting to load my profiles.


Right, but this is being used as a reference, and not for restoration purposes. If you wanted to restore ECU Data to factory conditions, you would VO Code it rather than inject old backed up coding data into ti, as it is far simpler to do.


----------



## reescher (Mar 27, 2009)

Just coded for the first time on a 2016 F10. Thanks to april1, shawnsheridan, tokenmaster and octopump - you guys make it easy. April1's cable was perfect. 
Trunk and mirror close via fob and comfort access now working - such a simple thing but so valuable. 
Waiting for DVD in motion to take effect.

Question: When coding values across modules, do I need to activate FA each time or just once per coding session? 
Thanks


----------



## reescher (Mar 27, 2009)

Just coded for the first time on a 2016 F10. Thanks to april1, shawnsheridan, tokenmaster and octopump - you guys make it easy. April1's cable was perfect. 
Trunk and mirror close via fob and comfort access now working - such a simple thing but so valuable. 
Waiting for DVD in motion to take effect.

Question: When coding values across modules, do I need to activate FA each time or just once per coding session? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reescher said:


> ...Question: When coding values across modules, do I need to activate FA each time or just once per coding session?
> Thanks


Just once.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Backups are worthless. You can easily reset any ECU by VO Coding it with original FA.


Don't you need a backup of anything then to put it back in its original state?

Because in a couple manuals i red make backup of ncd and cafd files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Don't you need a backup of anything then to put it back in its original state?
> 
> Because in a couple manuals i red make backup of ncd and cafd files


As far as I am concerned, you don't.


----------



## reescher (Mar 27, 2009)

Performed another round of coding this afternoon. Got DVD in Motion done and a few others. After I coded Kombi/HUD_TURNSIGNAL, iDrive reset (time and date) then the vehicle's cooling fan revved up and continued running at high RPMs. Highest I've heard it run over 5 Bimmers now. Took it for a drive and all is fine. Has anyone else seen this or is it on account coding for 30+ minutes with the car on an idling there in my garage? 40F here in NoVA.


----------



## Rfranzen (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi , guys!

I´m new to the forum, would you guys help me out, with where to find the file psdzdata?

Thank you !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rfranzen said:


> Hi , guys!
> 
> I´m new to the forum, would you guys help me out, with where to find the file psdzdata?
> 
> Thank you !


PM sent.


----------



## Rfranzen (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the links to the latest software for coding please?

Much appreciated.


----------



## tbmw16 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Undo*

I have successfully coded a couple features. 
Next, I coded DVD Speedlock Min and Max, but it didn't work so I also coded VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMS. Now the DVD player is blank when DVD is inserted.

I want to undo what I have done and reset to the original CAFD. I found these instructions on this site: "So to restore that data or ECU state, in place of selecting Read Coding Data, select New and point to the saved .ncd file with the corresponding CAFD name in your backup folder and proceed with the regular steps of saving and activating FA and FDL Code the ECU."

I was able to navigate to my backup files and selected the correct CAFD and clicked "OPEN". At this point I'm confused, because the 'SAVE" icon is not visible. I am thinking that I should now right click the CADF and select "EDIT FDL" but not make any changes, hoping that this would bring up the "SAVE" icon. If this is correct, then I could activate FA and FDL Code the ECU.

Is this the correct procedure? 
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrashton said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the links to the latest software for coding please?
> 
> Much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tbmw16 said:


> I have successfully coded a couple features.
> Next, I coded DVD Speedlock Min and Max, but it didn't work so I also coded VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMS. Now the DVD player is blank when DVD is inserted.
> 
> I want to undo what I have done and reset to the original CAFD. I found these instructions on this site: "So to restore that data or ECU state, in place of selecting Read Coding Data, select New and point to the saved .ncd file with the corresponding CAFD name in your backup folder and proceed with the regular steps of saving and activating FA and FDL Code the ECU."
> ...


For get restoring .NCD Data. Just VO Code Head Unit to reset it:

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For get restoring .NCD Data. Just VO Code Head Unit to reset it:
> 
> VO Code:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


shawn, If read svt gives error(f56), is read ECU also ok?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> shawn, If read svt gives error(f56), is read ECU also ok?


Yes, use Read ECU then.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
I have done some coding on my 2015 F30 (HU_NBT).
I have coded HU_NBT, FEM_BODY, KOMBI, and maybe other modules as well.
I have also changed successfully 6NH to 6NS.

I am now approaching my next BMW service, where I am also going to ask a full update of all ECU's to the latest version (I know I can do it on my own with E-SYS, but I don't have a battery charger, and I do not want to screw it up myself).

Do you think I should bring in the car reset to factory (meaning changing back to 6NH and to "code" back all ECU's ?)

Many thanks!
S-


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I have done some coding on my 2015 F30 (HU_NBT).
> I have coded HU_NBT, FEM_BODY, KOMBI, and maybe other modules as well.
> I have also changed successfully 6NH to 6NS.
> ...


I would remove 6NS from FA if your wrote that modified FA to car and then write original FA back. As for the actual current ECU Codings, I would not worry about it.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would remove 6NS from FA if your wrote that modified FA to car and then write original FA back. As for the actual current ECU Codings, I would not worry about it.


Ok thanks a lot!
Do you confirm that the procedure to change 6NS to 6NH is exactly the same I followed, just reversed:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Ok thanks a lot!
> Do you confirm that the procedure to change 6NS to 6NH is exactly the same I followed, just reversed:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


Yes, you just need to do Step 1.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

What will happen if I click code at SVT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> What will happen if I click code at SVT?


You will VO Code entire car (all ECU's), and if you do this, make damn sure the motor is NOT running, else you will crash DME CAFD.


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Newbie here. I'm trying to Edit FDL and get "The chosen EST "C:\EC-Apps\EGS\E-Sys\lib\environment\Data\FreeToken.est is no Existing File. [C156]" What do I need to fix?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

browryan said:


> Newbie here. I'm trying to Edit FDL and get "The chosen EST "C:\EC-Apps\EGS\E-Sys\lib\environment\Data\FreeToken.est is no Existing File. [C156]" What do I need to fix?


Is that where you generated your Token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

browryan said:


> Newbie here. I'm trying to Edit FDL and get "The chosen EST "C:\EC-Apps\EGS\E-Sys\lib\environment\Data\FreeToken.est is no Existing File. [C156]" What do I need to fix?


Did you use E-Sys launcher to Open E-Sys or did you open E-Sys directly?


----------



## gandalfthewhite (Mar 27, 2016)

hi shawn,

new to coding and just ordered an enet cable from April1. 

To get a head start on this can you help me out on links for the software I'll need and the coding cheatsheet for an 2014 F12?

First things I'd like to code are to disable Active Sound Design (ASD) and disable warning messages.

Also has anyone heard of coding one-touch convertible top operation from the button like the windows?

thanks again! - these forums are a great source of information!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gandalfthewhite said:


> hi shawn,
> 
> new to coding and just ordered an enet cable from April1.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

What coding can be done on a F26 X4 28i?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VTS5520 said:


> What coding can be done on a F26 X4 28i?


Coding possibilities depend on specific car factory options and installed hardware, and they are too numerous too list. If you have specific questions, you should ask, but this generic question is both impossible and impractical to answer.


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Is that where you generated your Token?


No, I generated it at C:\Data.


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you use E-Sys launcher to Open E-Sys or did you open E-Sys directly?


I use E-Sys Launcher. Which brings up another question I have:

In E-Sys Launcher I have the ability to Select F48 Series (which is the car I'm attempting to code) but in E-Sys I'm told to use F56 (Mini) because F48 isn't available. Should I be selecting F56 in the Launcher? Does it matte?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

browryan said:


> I use E-Sys Launcher. Which brings up another question I have:
> 
> In E-Sys Launcher I have the ability to Select F48 Series (which is the car I'm attempting to code) but in E-Sys I'm told to use F56 (Mini) because F48 isn't available. Should I be selecting F56 in the Launcher? Does it matte?


It matters, but this has nothing to do with .EST, and that is correct setup for F048:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series - F048
E-Sys Connection Target = F056


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Coding possibilities depend on specific car factory options and installed hardware, and they are too numerous too list. If you have specific questions, you should ask, but this generic question is both impossible and impractical to answer.


Sorry,I should ask about F26 cheet sheet and I can't search it:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VTS5520 said:


> Sorry,I should ask about F26 cheet sheet and I can't search it:dunno:


I have never seen an F26 Specific Cheat Sheet. It's all about the ECU's present and not the actual Chassis. You will likely need to use a combination of cheat sheets (F25, F30, et.c) to code it.


----------



## gandalfthewhite (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Shawn!

not sure to post in this thread but a couple questions for you and the forum for coding an F12 M6

On disabling the Active Sound Design (ASD) - i looked it seems might be a few options, such as F021 and F006? What should work best?

Also, have not found anything on the convertible top - is there anyway to code a one-touch open/close operation?

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gandalfthewhite said:


> Thanks Shawn!
> 
> not sure to post in this thread but a couple questions for you and the forum for coding an F12 M6
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't know about ASD or Top folding.

It used to be you could code ASD => BAUREIHE = F021 to disable ASD, although I am not sure it works with newer firmware.


----------



## browryan (Mar 11, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> It matters, but this has nothing to do with .EST, and that is correct setup for F048:
> 
> E-Sys Launcher Car Series - F048
> E-Sys Connection Target = F056


Thanks. Not sure what I did but I just went in and reloaded the token and it worked. And I also just completed my first coding: Turned off the legal disclaimer on startup! wooohoo! Now I just need to find better cheat sheets for my car. Finding it hard to follow the cheats I've found so far. Anyone find any good listing for F048?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

I use the bmw coding database (www.bmwcodingdatabase.com) which has a good number of coding options. Within the database you need to use the F56 model as the source for the codes for your vehicle. (F45/F46/F48 use similar electronics to the new mini). I have an F45 2Series AT and have changed the disclaimer messages and increased the indicator blinker from the factory set 3 blinks to 5. I tried to add the indicators to the HUD but this doesn't work and looking back through a number of threads here this doesn't work for the F30 either.


----------



## gf44108 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Thanks Coding Superstars*

I have not posted in awhile, but I need to give thanks to the gentlemen who have dedicated their lives to make coding easy for the rest of us. Thank you - shawnsheridan, tokenmaster and octopump. Without you guys, we would just have plain old BMWs. Thanks again. 
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

+1


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there, I am planning to take in my car for servicing next week.
To avoid any issues with the Warranty, I am planning to re-write the orginal FA order to the car (back to 6NH from 6NS) and to restore all origina/default CAFD files.
Can you confirm that to restore the default CAFD, I have to do the following:

Open Esys
Connect to F020
in the Coding section under Expert Mode -> Read SVT.
Select all green CAFD files of the ECU's I previously coded -> right click -> Code.

Is this correct? Do I need to Read/Activate FA?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

double post bug, sorry...


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

gf44108 said:


> I have not posted in awhile, but I need to give thanks to the gentlemen who have dedicated their lives to make coding easy for the rest of us. Thank you - shawnsheridan, tokenmaster and octopump. Without you guys, we would just have plain old BMWs. Thanks again.
> :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


I also would like to publicly thank this community, and particularly shawnsheridan for being so patient in answering all of our questions!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello there, I am planning to take in my car for servicing next week.
> To avoid any issues with the Warranty, I am planning to re-write the orginal FA order to the car (back to 6NH from 6NS) and to restore all origina/default CAFD files.
> Can you confirm that to restore the default CAFD, I have to do the following:
> 
> ...


No. Activate FA, and Right-Click on each ECU (the ECU Itself and not the underlying CAFD) and then select Code.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Activate FA, and Right-Click on each ECU (the ECU Itself and not the underlying CAFD) and then select Code.


Operation completed, thanks a lot Shawn! Great!


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

I took my car in b4 with the codes applied and they didn't give me an issue... I even changed the gong. As long as it isn't something crazy where you flash the dme I think the mods r ok for service check ups no warranty issues


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

Hallo Together, 

its posible to code BMW 640xd BJ2015 driving assistant 5AD to activat 

this car has Spurwechselassistant 5AG so this car should have all needed Hardwares... 

if its Possible somebody know how i can this code ? 

p.s sorry for my english


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

GeorGiii said:


> Hallo Together,
> 
> its posible to code BMW 640xd BJ2015 driving assistant 5AD to activat
> 
> ...


5AG Active Blind Spot Detection and 5AD Lane Deviation Warning requires special hardware. They are are apart of ZDB Drivers Assistance Plus .

ZDA Drivers Assistance has 3AG Rear view Camera, 508 Park Distance Control, 610 Head-up Display.

Do you already have LED triangles on side mirrors and vibrating steering wheel?


----------



## kafeend (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Shawn can you provide me with the latest version and coding docs?? Thank you


----------



## jnjitkoff (Apr 1, 2016)

Greetings!

I've finally gotten my car and (2016 i3) and I'm excited to try coding. 
Could y'all send me the links for the software I'll need and the coding cheatsheet?

Thanks! These forums are wonderful source of info!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kafeend said:


> Hey Shawn can you provide me with the latest version and coding docs?? Thank you





jnjitkoff said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I've finally gotten my car and (2016 i3) and I'm excited to try coding.
> Could y'all send me the links for the software I'll need and the coding cheatsheet?
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> 5AG Active Blind Spot Detection and 5AD Lane Deviation Warning requires special hardware. They are are apart of ZDB Drivers Assistance Plus .
> 
> ZDA Drivers Assistance has 3AG Rear view Camera, 508 Park Distance Control, 610 Head-up Display.
> 
> Do you already have LED triangles on side mirrors and vibrating steering wheel?


This is the VIN you can check all  
WBA6E441080G377469

this car has 3AG, 508 but not 610 head upd

Georgi


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

GeorGiii said:


> This is the VIN you can check all
> WBA6E441080G377469
> 
> this car has 3AG, 508 but not 610 head upd
> ...


After checking out your VIN, I would assume you have the necessary hardware (Kafas part of 552 lights to detect lanes and vibrating steering part of 5AG). You would just have indicators on dash rather than in HUD as well.

However, I am unsure if you require an FSC activation code from BMW AG for 5AG LDW to work beyond coding. TokenMaster's Tool can give an idea of coding changes using your SVT on SVT-CAFD tab. ShawnSheridan would be able to tell you if fsc will be needed.


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

*re-coding car and certain CAFD files are now missing?*

Hi All, 
With the help of this forum I coded my 2011 F10 last year. Car just came back from dealer with everything wiped. So I sat down to re-code today and found that some of the menu items did not create a CAFD file.

In particular, when i go to the CAS module and right click the CAFD file and click "read coding data" I get the following error message and no new CAFD Folder to edit.

Other modules seem to work fine.

Any idea what's going on here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Cantab said:


> Hi All,
> With the help of this forum I coded my 2011 F10 last year. Car just came back from dealer with everything wiped. So I sat down to re-code today and found that some of the menu items did not create a CAFD file.
> 
> In particular, when i go to the CAS module and right click the CAFD file and click "read coding data" I get the following error message and no new CAFD Folder to edit.
> ...


Scratch that. Found some threads from which I gather that the issue could be that I need to udpate my PSdZData file. I have 55.1 kindly provided by the anchor member of this thread! If I'm right, could someone send me an updated version and instructions on how to update the files? I'm not very T savvy and got by the first time by simply following step by step instructions!!

Cheers
C


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cantab said:


> Scratch that. Found some threads from which I gather that the issue could be that I need to udpate my PSdZData file. I have 55.1 kindly provided by the anchor member of this thread! If I'm right, could someone send me an updated version and instructions on how to update the files? I'm not very T savvy and got by the first time by simply following step by step instructions!!
> 
> Cheers
> C


PM sent.


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> After checking out your VIN, I would assume you have the necessary hardware (Kafas part of 552 lights to detect lanes and vibrating steering part of 5AG). You would just have indicators on dash rather than in HUD as well.
> 
> However, I am unsure if you require an FSC activation code from BMW AG for 5AG LDW to work beyond coding. TokenMaster's Tool can give an idea of coding changes using your SVT on SVT-CAFD tab. ShawnSheridan would be able to tell you if fsc will be needed.


OK thank you  for you help

@Shawn maybe you can tell me if i need a fsc from BMW AG ? 
i think they will not give me :S


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GeorGiii said:


> OK thank you  for you help
> 
> @Shawn maybe you can tell me if i need a fsc from BMW AG ?
> i think they will not give me :S


You car most definitely has KAFAS Camera, as you have SLI (Speed Limit Info).

As for LDW, it does not require an FSC Code. Just Coding, Steering Wheel Vibrator, and Dash Switch.


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You car most definitely has KAFAS Camera, as you have SLI (Speed Limit Info).
> 
> As for LDW, it does not require an FSC Code. Just Coding, Steering Wheel Vibrator, and Dash Switch.


nice ^^ thank you 
can you maybe tell me the exaktly code what i have to change ?

would be easyier ^^ if you know that ... if not i have to try to find out 

a lot of thanks

Georgi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GeorGiii said:


> nice ^^ thank you
> can you maybe tell me the exaktly code what i have to change ?
> 
> would be easyier ^^ if you know that ... if not i have to try to find out
> ...


You would need to add 5AD LDW Option Code to FA, and then VO Code car (ICM, Kombi, & KAFAS)


----------



## GeorGiii (Dec 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You would need to add 5AD LDW Option Code to FA, and then VO Code car (ICM, Kombi, & KAFAS)


Nice ty shawn )) you are the best


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GeorGiii said:


> Nice ty shawn )) you are the best


You still need Dash Switch and Steering Wheel Vibrator as I wrote above.


----------



## griffith_500 (Jun 27, 2007)

.


----------



## navin2233 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can someone quickly let me know where I can buy the enet cable and how much it would cost?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

navin2233 said:


> Can someone quickly let me know where I can buy the enet cable and how much it would cost?


Twenty bucks:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121604135320


----------



## navin2233 (Sep 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Twenty bucks:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121604135320


Thanks a lot. ordered!


----------



## ABaydoun (Dec 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Twenty bucks:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121604135320


Hello Shawn,

I have bought the cable and installed the software, are the steps provided in the initial thread still valid (imo they are 3 years old) or you have an updated step by step guide??
PS: i have an 2014 pre-lci 650i GC (old I drive)

Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

You would have received v12 installation steps, that are thorough and all you need, with software. The steps on page one are out-of-date.


----------



## DCoatsworth (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Can you PM me the links for the software? Thanks!


----------



## ABaydoun (Dec 30, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> You would have received v12 installation steps, that are thorough and all you need, with software. The steps on page one are out-of-date.


Sorry Almaretto but i have received nothing in my inbox. I night be confused, were you replying to my inquiry??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ABaydoun said:


> Sorry Almaretto but i have received nothing in my inbox. I night be confused, were you replying to my inquiry??


I did not personally send you a PM. If you received software with your cable, I would request new updated links on this forum. Those links will come with very well written and clear details.
I recommend that you not attempt to use old installation instructions posted on these forums from back in 2013 or so.


----------



## Wayne88 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me with download links for the newest E-Sys and PSdZData files. 
Couldn't hold out any longer on getting my i3 REX serviced, just got it back and have a long trip this weekend.
Thanks very much for your help Shawn.

Wayne


----------



## Wayne88 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please PM me with download links for the newest E-Sys and PSdZData files. 
Couldn't hold out any longer on getting my i3 REX serviced, just got it back and have a long trip this weekend.
Thanks very much for your help Shawn.

Wayne


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wayne88 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please PM me with download links for the newest E-Sys and PSdZData files.
> Couldn't hold out any longer on getting my i3 REX serviced, just got it back and have a long trip this weekend.
> Thanks very much for your help Shawn.
> 
> Wayne


PM sent.


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

Im new with codding and only want to change my F56 Configurations (like headsup with RPM). I follow all steps that I found on Bimmer and I get the connection with the car succesfully. The problem is 2 erros with my ESYS software. Anyone can help me? I generated a document in the link below (.docx).

Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ad2tr097gentg61/F56_coding.docx?dl=0

Many thanks to all!!!

Sato.


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

Im new with codding and only want to change my F56 Configurations (like headsup with RPM). I follow all steps that I found on Bimmer and I get the connection with the car succesfully. The problem is 2 erros with my ESYS software. Anyone can help me? I generated a document in the link below (.docx).

Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ad2tr097gentg61/F56_coding.docx?dl=0

Many thanks to all!!!

Sato.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Make sure you are using the latest version of ESYS (3.27.1) and psdzdata light or full (58.2).
I use to get this error, and got resolved by updating to latest psdzdata.


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Simpaty said:


> Make sure you are using the latest version of ESYS (3.27.1) and psdzdata light or full (58.2).
> I use to get this error, and got resolved by updating to latest psdzdata.


Tks! I will try to reinstall!


----------



## fjsato (Mar 4, 2016)

Simpaty said:


> Make sure you are using the latest version of ESYS (3.27.1) and psdzdata light or full (58.2).
> I use to get this error, and got resolved by updating to latest psdzdata.


I cannot find the last psdzdata 58.2. Do you have a link to share?

Tks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sclones said:


> Hello can someone send me the link to the files. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## qwertyuiophaha (Apr 23, 2016)

*Files request*

Hi shawnsheridan,
It would be nice if you can send the the updated cheat sheet and PSdZData. My model is F36. thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qwertyuiophaha said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> It would be nice if you can send the the updated cheat sheet and PSdZData. My model is F36. thank you


I do not maintain Cheat Sheets.

PM sent.


----------



## mikejtd (Oct 26, 2015)

Someone che post how long will take to flash the various module ?

I have read that NBT-HU can takes hours ?Is it true ?


----------



## binbin93 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have installed INPA to check and clear fault code my 2007 BMW X5 but the software interface is in German, do you have soft in English?
please see snapshot for more details.


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

AFAIK you have to get used to the German interface 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm a little bit rusty on coding.... 

Today I brought my car to the Service and I suppose they've updated some ECUs because some of my settings get lost and all my customizations (via coding) are gone.

Now my questions are:

1) how can I check current car I-Level with E-SYS?
2) how can I check E-SYS PsDzData I-Level installed in my PC to see if they're still compatible?

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm a little bit rusty on coding.... 

Today I brought my car to the Service and I suppose they've updated some ECUs because some of my settings get lost and all my customizations (via coding) are gone.

Now my questions are:

1) how can I check current car I-Level with E-SYS?
2) how can I check E-SYS PsDzData I-Level installed in my PC to see if they're still compatible?

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm a little bit rusty on coding....
> 
> Today I brought my car to the Service and I suppose they've updated some ECUs because some of my settings get lost and all my customizations (via coding) are gone.
> ...


Just update to 58.3, and you don't have to worry about. PM sent.


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just update to 58.3, and you don't have to worry about. PM sent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

binbin93 said:


> I have installed INPA to check and clear fault code my 2007 BMW X5 but the software interface is in German, do you have soft in English?
> please see snapshot for more details.


Did you change the config file?

By the way, if you just take screenshots via Prnt Scn function, it is much easy to read.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

binbin93 said:


> I have installed INPA to check and clear fault code my 2007 BMW X5 but the software interface is in German, do you have soft in English?
> please see snapshot for more details.


The Interface should be English, but the actual .ipo Scripts are mostly German.


----------



## exon16m (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi

Purchased a Kit but the CD was not closed and I cant read the software can someone send a link to this software please

LATEST 2016 VERSIONS OF BMW INPA 5.50 & ISTA-D 3.50.10,
ISTA-P, ISPI, RHEINGOLD, EDIABAS, K+DCAN, HEX CAN

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121958352491?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exon16m said:


> Hi
> 
> Purchased a Kit but the CD was not closed and I cant read the software can someone send a link to this software please
> 
> ...


Sorry, I cannot help you with ISTA.

Why are you not getting a replacement or your money back from eBay Seller though?


----------



## exon16m (Apr 30, 2016)

He has sent a link thank you . is IDTA not a good option ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

exon16m said:


> He has sent a link thank you . is IDTA not a good option ?


If you want Diagnosis, then ISTA is best Option. I just can't help you with it.


----------



## mikejtd (Oct 26, 2015)

Up!



mikejtd said:


> Someone che post how long will take to flash the various module ?
> 
> I have read that NBT-HU can takes hours ?Is it true ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikejtd said:


> Someone che post how long will take to flash the various module ?
> 
> I have read that NBT-HU can takes hours ?Is it true ?





mikejtd said:


> Up!


NBT should only take about 45 minutes. All other ECU's much less. Kombi for example is about 5 minutes.


----------



## mikejtd (Oct 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> NBT should only take about 45 minutes. All other ECU's much less. Kombi for example is about 5 minutes.


Thanks for the answer!

Do I need a battery charger then to code NBT ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikejtd said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> 
> Do I need a battery charger then to code NBT ?


For Coding, you should just run the motor.


----------



## jota436 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

I am from Porto, Portugal and I am a newcomer here in the forum. I have a BMW F11 from August 2011.

I have been reading through the forum and got curious to do some coding myself as others did, with your precious help, of course.
I just want for now to swithch off the back lights when selecting the DRL's on, and have the angel eyes on only. The car has xenon lights
For that, the links for the files are needed, Can you help please?

Thanks for your support, and good work.
Best regards,
José


----------



## Roony02 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, I think I've downloaded everything but when I try and connect to the car it shows the chassis no. but the Connect button is greyed out. Can you help me please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jota436 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I am from Porto, Portugal and I am a newcomer here in the forum. I have a BMW F11 from August 2011.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roony02 said:


> Hi, I think I've downloaded everything but when I try and connect to the car it shows the chassis no. but the Connect button is greyed out. Can you help me please?


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## Ser (May 12, 2016)

*NEW X5 Full option and I do not have internet*

Help. I recently bought an X5 40d ConnectedDrive full , but the menu has only three applications: Hotline , Mobilecare and your Service . How do I enable the rest of the internet and apps ? I mention , I have an ConnectedDrive contract . Use e - sys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 58.3 . Internet my phone to the car. 
I found the car HU_NBT. 
I did change the logo . moving movies , etc. 
Thank you.


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

I think you will have to call bmw..I had the same problem and this is no coding issue. Bmw had a problem with the services.
Is your rtti in the navigation working? Mine did not work as I had this problem.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ser (May 12, 2016)

The navigation working. Something else?


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please pm me links for latest esys software for f10 with instructiones?

Thanks in advance


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please pm me links for latest esys software for f10 with instructiones?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please pm me links for latest esys software for f10 with instructiones?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ser said:


> The navigation working. Something else?


Do you have option 6AR (Internet) or you are trying to code phone tethering?


----------



## Paali (May 13, 2016)

*Link*

Hello can someone send me the link to the files? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paali said:


> Hello can someone send me the link to the files? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

Shawn,

Can you PM me all the goodness for coding a 2016 340i xdrive please. Starting with nothing but the info on this forum which is a great start.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## RobCRert (May 10, 2016)

Shawn,

Can you PM me all the goodness for coding a 2016 340i xdrive please. Starting with nothing but the info on this forum which is a great start.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobCRert said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me all the goodness for coding a 2016 340i xdrive please. Starting with nothing but the info on this forum which is a great start.
> 
> Thanks, Robert


PM sent.


----------



## sodejm (May 17, 2016)

Shawn,

Can I get the most recent files. Please and Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sodejm said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can I get the most recent files. Please and Thank You!


PM sent.


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

I've spent some hours on the last couple of weeks trying to learn how to code - and read through all the messages here as well. My first post must be dedicated to @shawnsheridan. Don't think I've ever seen someone sending so many PMs and being so helpful on a forum.


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

My second post is to ask @shawnsheridan for the links to the programs needed


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

My bad - Installed the wrong version of e-sys ! seems to work now. going to connect my car tomorrow !


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Davarpanah said:


> My bad - Installed the wrong version of e-sys ! seems to work now. going to connect my car tomorrow !


:thumbup:


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

Now I'm in need of help again  I've now got the program up and running - but when I look at the cheat sheets - and then my options - they don't appear to be the same? Or at least I'm having trouble identifying the same options. I've attached some screenshot. I'm trying to enable - SCH_FBD, SCH_TOEHKI , TASTER_FBD - trunk actions 

seems as though all my folders under function, doesn't have names, and I can't identify, which ones i should edit?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davarpanah said:


> Now I'm in need of help again  I've now got the program up and running - but when I look at the cheat sheets - and then my options - they don't appear to be the same? Or at least I'm having trouble identifying the same options. I've attached some screenshot. I'm trying to enable - SCH_FBD, SCH_TOEHKI , TASTER_FBD - trunk actions
> 
> seems as though all my folders under function, doesn't have names, and I can't identify, which ones i should edit?


Your PSdZData is Trimmed, which means either you are not using E-Sys Launcher, or you are using it incorrectly.


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

What does trimmed mean ?  I've not tried reinstalling everything again - but still the same problem - when i reach steps below - I'm presented by alot of folders with no identification ? And have made sure that I'm using the launcher.

Right click on the CAFD file and click "Edit FDL". Enter the pin if asked.
Open the module you wanted to edit, click on the Functionen folder, ausgelessen folder of the selected function will show the current settings.


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

If anybody uses teamviewer, I would appreciate if someone would guide me ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davarpanah said:


> What does trimmed mean ?  I've not tried reinstalling everything again - but still the same problem - when i reach steps below - I'm presented by alot of folders with no identification ? And have made sure that I'm using the launcher.
> 
> Right click on the CAFD file and click "Edit FDL". Enter the pin if asked.
> Open the module you wanted to edit, click on the Functionen folder, ausgelessen folder of the selected function will show the current settings.


Trimmed is what you have, as in no descriptive text. I already told you how to fix it. Either you are not using Launcher to Open E-Sys or you are using it incorrectly (as in the wrong E-Sys Launcher Car Series is selected).


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

I've attached a photo, showing the launcher I'm using - and I select f010 - and not the one that ends in direct, as explained in the guide.


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

And forgot - have an f11 from 2011


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davarpanah said:


> And forgot - have an f11 from 2011


Is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set to F011, and are you using Launcher to actually open and run E-Sys?


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

Is there any way, in which I can see what I'd set the e-Sys launcher to, when i used it the first time?? Pretty sure I set it to the correct one - but just to double check. I've attached the process in which I open things - and what i select.

with regards to picture three - i press "read coding data" - and then edit fdl.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davarpanah said:


> Is there any way, in which I can see what I'd set the e-Sys launcher to, when i used it the first time?? Pretty sure I set it to the correct one - but just to double check. I've attached the process in which I open things - and what i select.
> 
> with regards to picture three - i press "read coding data" - and then edit fdl.


Really?

You don't see where it shows you the Car Series, which you have set, as I have been telling you, incorrectly for F999?


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

I see - but  i'm pretty sure, I didn't choose that car series - actually thought, that It would show that upon start-up no matter what series was chosen after first time install, like a default of sorts - thats why I didn't pay attention to it after install.

Any work around ?? Or do i have to wait two days ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davarpanah said:


> I see - but  i'm pretty sure, I didn't choose that car series - actually thought, that It would show that upon start-up no matter what series was chosen after first time install, like a default of sorts - thats why I didn't pay attention to it after install.
> 
> Any work around ?? Or do i have to wait two days ?


If you received your instructions from me, it would have included this:

_* NOTE: E-Sys Launcher 2.x Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). *If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date*. DO NOT create .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future._


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

f *** me - I just became that idiot who doesn't read the instructions carefully before asking ! Sorry sorry sorry ! But I think I messed something up :S I got it to work, according to your well explained guide - and can now see whats what, when i choose FDL edit - buut - the only one I'm having trouble with is the - HKFM 3010 actions i was trying to accomplish earlier, CAFD_000007C8_006_008_005 shows an error when trying to read code.

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

HKFM [d] [DL74254]

readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000007C8_006_008_005 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:HKFM_0x0D" for CAF "cafd_000007c8-006_008_005" failed! [C069]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HKFM_0D_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Davarpanah said:


> f *** me - I just became that idiot who doesn't read the instructions carefully before asking ! Sorry sorry sorry ! But I think I messed something up :S I got it to work, according to your well explained guide - and can now see whats what, when i choose FDL edit - buut - the only one I'm having trouble with is the - HKFM 3010 actions i was trying to accomplish earlier, CAFD_000007C8_006_008_005 shows an error when trying to read code.
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> 
> ...


Do you have HKFM or HKFM_LS?

Is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set for F011 and not F010?


----------



## manolica1 (Apr 18, 2008)

do you know why the same mp4 format video music is not playing the same screen size?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

manolica1 said:


> do you know why the same mp4 format video music is not playing the same screen size?
> ..


No idea.


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

shawn - I'm f**ced - now the option is gone ! tried this fix -http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-653389.html - but that made the option disappear. Still have HKFM [d] - but the option "cafd file" i was toying with is completely gone !! I chose f11 in launch program - and then f010 in e-sys. Everyting else seems to be working in the program - except this option !

If your willing to teamview, and control my computer - I'll be happy to pay ! Got damn - when will I learn to have a little patience and read instructions carefully


----------



## Davarpanah (May 18, 2016)

Tried testing my trunk - and all electronics are gone - so it can open - but the motor simply doesn't respond - which make sense, since i deleted it :S


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Could you pm me links to the software to code my 2011 F13 640d please.

There are many places to get it from the Web but not sure they're all trustworthy.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roony02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Voice Control is Option 620, and requires an FSC Enabling Code. It is not part of Enhanced Bluetooth,

No way to default Auto Wipers On.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6coupe said:


> Could you pm me links to the software to code my 2011 F13 640d please.
> 
> There are many places to get it from the Web but not sure they're all trustworthy.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## runbuh (Sep 9, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


:freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc

Shawn: I coded my 2016 F10 today. First time coder, and yet I found / coded / tested everything I wanted except for Fog Lights as Cornering Lights (yeah, I searched - saw the other threads - but I can dream, can't I?).

Thank you VERY much for everything you do here, and thank you for all the help you've provided to me. My F10 is "mine" now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

runbuh said:


> :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc
> 
> Shawn: I coded my 2016 F10 today. First time coder, and yet I found / coded / tested everything I wanted except for Fog Lights as Cornering Lights (yeah, I searched - saw the other threads - but I can dream, can't I?).
> 
> Thank you VERY much for everything you do here, and thank you for all the help you've provided to me. My F10 is "mine" now.


:thumbup:


----------



## Zetar73 (May 29, 2016)

Just ordered my cable and can't wait to get started coding my 2016 F06 640x

Shawn - would you be so kind as to PM me a link to the software to get me started, please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zetar73 said:


> Just ordered my cable and can't wait to get started coding my 2016 F06 640x
> 
> Shawn - would you be so kind as to PM me a link to the software to get me started, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Hi,

Should I be selecting F010 in E-Sys to connect to an F13 6 Series?

I'm sure that's what I've read somewhere, but in E-Sys Launcher Premium there is an F013 option... hoping to code today if I can confirm this.

Edit: Just seen the notes in the PDF instructions. D'oh!

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6coupe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should I be selecting F010 in E-Sys to connect to an F13 6 Series?
> 
> ...


E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F013
E-Sys Connection Target = F010


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Ah, I went for F010 for the Launcher Car Series based on the PDF data so wouldn't have worked anyway.

I'll maybe try the date swap to change the setting, but was foiled at the last minute. Literally plugged into the car and tried using an Apple display port to Ethernet adapter on my brand new Surface-book only to find out it doesn't support Ethernet over display port, so will have to pick up a USB to Ethernet adapter anyway.


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Does anyone have the coding changes for the Active Sound for M6 option on an F13 640d? I've seen a few people say they've had it done, would like to hear the difference.

Thanks


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

.


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

So I managed to code a few things today, but a few didn't work and was hoping someone could advise.

I have a 2011 F13 640d.

I successfully coded::thumbup:
*Turn signals in HUD
Legal Disclaimers all off for camera*

I don't appear to have successfully coded::thumbdwn:
*Tow hitch zoom.*
Coded using: HU_CIC	3001	MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING > AKTIV
I think this was in HU_CIC but online says should be in EXBOX but no such option was available.
Issue: Icon is shown but pressing it does nothing.

*Sports Display in Sport Mode*
Coded using: HU_CIC	KOMBI	3000	SPA_SPORT_ENABLE => aktiv
Issue: No change. Should it turn the dials red like night mode?

*Video in motion*
Coded using:
Enable DVD in motion	HU_CIC	HU_CIC	3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => value = FF 
Enable DVD in motion	HU_CIC	HU_CIC	3000	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => value = FF 
Enable DVD in motion	HU_CIC	HU_CIC	3000	VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE => nicht_aktiv 
Rear view camera always available	HU_CIC	PDC	3009	D_SCHWELLE_2 => Werte => FF
Rear view camera always available	HU_CIC	PDC	3009	V_SCHWELLE_2 => Werte => FF
Issue: The cameras appear to work at a higher speed, but do turn off above 20mph.
*
Radio Menu in HUD / Enable HUD Entertainment and Telephone display* 
Suggested coding:
HU_CIC	KOMBI	3000	HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE => aktiv (Enables radio menu) 
Issue: HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE not found in HU_CIC, KOMBI

*Ability to play video from USB*
Suggested coding:
Enable video playback via USB Port and with various video formats	HU_CIC	HU_NBT	3003	API_USB_VIDEO => both 
Enable video playback via USB Port and with various video formats	HU_CIC	HU_NBT	3000	ENT_CODEC_XVID => aktiv 
Enable video playback via USB Port and with various video formats	HU_CIC	HU_NBT	3000	ENT_CODEC_VCD => aktiv
Issue: HU_NBT not found.

I followed a guide I found online which didn't make it clear how to terminate the coding session, so after "Code FDL" on the last changes I selected the disconnect icon and cycled the ignition. After resetting the date/time everything seemed fine and took it for a short drive. This is when I checked which codes had worked and which hadn't. I've checked after the car has sat for a couple hours, no change.

Did I miss any steps out?

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6coupe said:


> So I managed to code a few things today, but a few didn't work and was hoping someone could advise.
> 
> I have a 2011 F13 640d.
> ...
> ...


Your car has older CIC Head Unit rather than newer NBT Head Unit.

Tow hitch zoom - Requires NBT
Sports Display in Sport Mode - Not supported by all motors (e.g. 640d N57D30T1 motor)
Video -In-Motion - Video-In-Motion should work. Camera Speeds is a sperate issue, and eventually at some speed / distance, they shut off.
Radio Menu in HUD / Enable HUD Entertainment and Telephone display - Requires NBT and coding is in Kombi. HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE in HU_CIC does nothing. 
Ability to play video from USB - Requires NBT


Ending coding session is fine as you did it.


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation, so basically there's not much coding to do to the CIC model...

I'll undo the tow hitch zoom as it seems pointless having it in the menu but not working. I tried a video (mp4) via the USB but it came back as unsupported. What video in motion can be enabled in CIC, iPod/iPhone connection via snap in adapter only?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

6coupe said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, so basically there's not much coding to do to the CIC model...
> 
> I'll undo the tow hitch zoom as it seems pointless having it in the menu but not working. I tried a video (mp4) via the USB but it came back as unsupported. What video in motion can be enabled in CIC, iPod/iPhone connection via snap in adapter only?
> 
> Thanks


CIC is really just DVD-In-Motion.


----------



## Eodiver (Apr 5, 2016)

hi, is there any youtube video about coding 6ns for an f series, want do it in my f46 but really dont dare without seen it before. office function can also be codec? I use a bussines navigation .


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Eodiver said:


> hi, is there any youtube video about coding 6ns for an f series, want do it in my f46 but really dont dare without seen it before. office function can also be codec? I use a bussines navigation .


Check out the Documents folder that comes with E-sys for PDF "How to change FA in F-series car." It is a walk-through with text and images for FA/VO coding.


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Having read a dozen opposing views, can someone with actual confirmed knowledge confirm if the iPhone (6) snap-in adapter allows video to play on the CIC iDrive screen? 

I've read many stories of it working, and many saying it's not supported. £150 gamble...?


----------



## 6coupe (May 21, 2016)

Having read a dozen opposing views, can someone with actual confirmed knowledge confirm if the iPhone (6) snap-in adapter allows video to play on the CIC iDrive screen? 

I've read many stories of it working, and many saying it's not supported. £150 gamble...?


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

What about 2014 X1 coding? Does it require different files compared to the F30? If so please send me the link.

Does the 2014 X1 use OBD2 cable?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> What about 2014 X1 coding? Does it require different files compared to the F30? If so please send me the link.
> 
> ...


If it is an F48, you use the same cable and software.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

VIN shows this 2014 X1 as an E84, does that mean different cable and software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> VIN shows this 2014 X1 as an E84, does that mean different cable and software?


Yes, completely different cable and software. PM sent.

For E-Series, you need a K+DCAN Cable instead of an ENET Cable.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

I read on one of your posts last year mentioning that not all DCAN cables work for Exx, is this the present situation? Any caution or recommendation for that?

Can you point me to the appropriate software and instructions?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> I read on one of your posts last year mentioning that not all DCAN cables work for Exx, is this the present situation? Any caution or recommendation for that?
> 
> Can you point me to the appropriate software and instructions?
> 
> Thank you.


You already have PM for software.

I would use this cable:

BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Offrdrider21 (May 10, 2014)

Hi, can I please get the links as well? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Offrdrider21 said:


> Hi, can I please get the links as well? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have problem connecting to my sister's 2013 F30. Please see attached screenshot and notice VIN connection not available:

Any advice please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have problem connecting to my sister's 2013 F30. Please see attached screenshot and notice VIN connection not available:
> 
> Any advice please?


Is Windows Firewall Disabled and car motor running?


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Car motor was running on the problem car.

I used the same cable, same computer successfully on my 2012 F30.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

You are right. Firewall was on. Once turned off, connection by VIN ok. Don't know why it was ok with the previous car.

Now another problem. I read FA ok. Read SVT ok. But when reading coding data at SVT, there was 1 error. Please see screenshot. Any advice?


----------



## civciv (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello,

First time poster here.

Can I please get the links for F48?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> You are right. Firewall was on. Once turned off, connection by VIN ok. Don't know why it was ok with the previous car.
> 
> Now another problem. I read FA ok. Read SVT ok. But when reading coding data at SVT, there was 1 error. Please see screenshot. Any advice?


No, I have never seen that particular error before.

Are you using latest Launcher and PSdZData versions?

Bypass Launcher, Open E-Sys Directly, and Read HC2 module. If you can read without the same Error, then there is an issue in Launcher.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

civciv said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster here.
> 
> Can I please get the links for F48?


PM sent.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I have never seen that particular error before.
> 
> Are you using latest Launcher and PSdZData versions?
> 
> Bypass Launcher, Open E-Sys Directly, and Read HC2 module. If you can read without the same Error, then there is an issue in Launcher.


Wow! right again Shawn.

On directly launching E-sys, read HC2 produced no error. Thing is I installed the PSdZData directly from your most recent link, but not for the launcher. I did, however, verify the version names of E-sys and the launcher being the latest, and therefore did not reinstall them.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Wow! right again Shawn.
> 
> On directly launching E-sys, read HC2 produced no error. Thing is I installed the PSdZData directly from your most recent link, but not for the launcher. I did, however, verify the version names of E-sys and the launcher being the latest, and therefore did not reinstall them.
> 
> Thank you.


If you are running the latest 58.3 PSdZData and Launcher versions, and you have Launcher Car Series and E-Sys Connection Targets set correctly, then there is nothing more you can do.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I am starting to work on my 2014 X1 which was described by Bimmer.work as a E84. 

According to the instructions on the software link:

"To update the daten files.....You only need to download the chassis file for your car."

However, from the software link there is no E84. What did I miss?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am starting to work on my 2014 X1 which was described by Bimmer.work as a E84.
> 
> ...


E84 Uses E89 SP-Daten.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Just found on a previous post from you that the E84 uses E89 SP-daten. Will proceed according. Thank you.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have been searching for instructions on using the INPA software for coding E84, and am not quite sure what are the most up to date procedures. Do you mind pointing me to the right place for step by step instructions?

Another question about installing the coding software. During installation of "Standard_Tools_setup", there were various options and I always chose default. When I was prompted about existance of EDIABAS and INPA folders etc, I clicked "skip". Were those steps correct?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have been searching for instructions on using the INPA software for coding E84, and am not quite sure what are the most up to date procedures. Do you mind pointing me to the right place for step by step instructions?

Another question about installing the coding software. During installation of "Standard_Tools_setup", there were various options and I always chose default. When I was prompted about existance of EDIABAS and INPA folders etc, I clicked "skip". Were those steps correct?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Freeflyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

One more thing...

about this step:

* Note: For Exx connection, you will need to change EDIABAS.ini file to "INTERFACE = STD:OBD" and edit OBD.ini Com Port settings accordingly to match you PC's Com Port settings.


Where is the EDIABAS.ins file?

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have been searching for instructions on using the INPA software for coding E84, and am not quite sure what are the most up to date procedures. Do you mind pointing me to the right place for step by step instructions?
> 
> ...


I do not have any Instructions for using INPA, nor have I actually ever seen any. You just need to run the Script files related to your Chassis / Motor, and figure out what the results mean. Really, if you want meaningful diagnosis, and in English, you should be using ISTA/D (Rheingold) rather than INPA.

Yes, use Defualt locations for Install.


Freeflyer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> One more thing...
> 
> ...


C:\EDIABAS\BIN\EDIABAS.INI


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

ActiveHybrid3 i-step F20-16-03-504 updated by BMW dealer.

I tried to activate Daylight function.
Successfully it can be turned on but can not be adjusted brightness.

At "FEM_BODY > MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_PWM_LEVEL_1" section, 
if I change the value from 64(100%) to 32(50%) 
then "Unknown" is appeared in the drop box.
The brightness seemed 100%, no change.

Does anyone know how to set the brightness ?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## RobBob335 (Jun 5, 2016)

Does anybody know how to code the speedometer test when you start up the engine?
I don***8217;t mean the speedometer test at the menu where all the lights are going on and that stuff.
I mean the speedometer test where the indicator pointer are going all the way to the end and back to home position when you start up the engine. Like Audis do or like it is when a JB4 is installed.

I have seen this in a video of a F30. This guy is a prof. coder and he said he coded it last week. But these Germans over here won***8217;t say a word how things like this can be coded.

So maybe somebody here knows how this can be coded?? 
Or is there no way getting that to work and the video I saw is just a fake??


----------



## Ti317 (May 15, 2015)

bobe91 said:


> BMW updated the modules and I needed SP_daten v56 (june 2015), now it is working fine again.
> So try the latest daten files when you get these kind of errors.
> So these errors


I have daten v58 and I still cannot read or code my NFRM.

Anybody got any ideas? I did SG_RESET, I can code CAS but cannot access NFRM the same COAPI 2041 and same other error messages.

When I try to code or read NFRM, the CBD name is FRM2_E89.C08, CABD name is A_PL2FRX.IPO and the SGBD name is FRM_70.PRG


----------



## neuro0 (May 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you kindly send me the link for F15? Newbie here and would like to learn.

Thank you very much!


----------



## neuro0 (May 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you kindly send me the link for F85? Newbie here and would like to learn.

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neuro0 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you kindly send me the link for F85? Newbie here and would like to learn.
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## RobBob335 (Jun 5, 2016)

any answers to this??



RobBob335 said:


> Does anybody know how to code the speedometer test when you start up the engine?
> I don't mean the speedometer test at the menu where all the lights are going on and that stuff.
> I mean the speedometer test where the indicator pointer are going all the way to the end and back to home position when you start up the engine. Like Audis do or like it is when a JB4 is installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobBob335 said:


> any answers to this??


I have never seen where it is codeable. I only see it with piggy back tunes like JB4.


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there anyone who can anser this ?



naga9201 said:


> ActiveHybrid3 i-step F20-16-03-504 updated by BMW dealer.
> 
> I tried to activate Daylight function.
> Successfully it can be turned on but can not be adjusted brightness.
> ...


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

i-step has been updated from F020-16-03-504 into F020-16-07-501 after error checking by Rheingold 3.55.31.

Is this OK? What should I do?
Car situation is normal at the moment.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

naga9201 said:


> i-step has updated from F20-16-03-504 into F20-16-07-501 after error checking by ***12300;Rheingold 3.55.31***12301;.
> 
> Is this OK?


All this shows is that you updated your PSdZData version from 58.3 to 59.0. I don't understand what it is you are asking.


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn, thank you for your comment.

Yes I used PSdZData version 49.0 to try to change daylight brightness.
Does this action mean updating i-step of my AH3 ?

Sorry for my poor understanding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

naga9201 said:


> Hi Shawn, thank you for your comment.
> 
> Yes I used PSdZData version 49.0 to try to change daylight brightness.
> Does this action mean updating i-step of my AH3 ?
> ...


That was supposed to be 59.0, not 49.0. I made a Typographical Error, and have since corrected it.

You have updated nothing on the car by just updating thh PSdZData you use to read and code the car. To update the car to 59.0, you would have to flash new firmware on all Control Units.


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn
could you please send me the download links to the latest Psdzdata?

Thank you so much


----------



## VTS5520 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn
could you please send me the download links to the latest Psdzdata?

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VTS5520 said:


> Hi Shawn
> could you please send me the download links to the latest Psdzdata?
> 
> Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, I got it.

By the way, could you send me 
the download links of the latest Psdzdata?

Thanks again.



shawnsheridan said:


> That was supposed to be 59.0, not 49.0. I made a Typographical Error, and have since corrected it.
> 
> You have updated nothing on the car by just updating thh PSdZData you use to read and code the car. To update the car to 59.0, you would have to flash new firmware on all Control Units.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

naga9201 said:


> Thank you for your reply, I got it.
> 
> By the way, could you send me
> the download links of the latest Psdzdata?
> ...


I don't understand this request. Your picture shows you already updated from 58.3 to 59.0 PSdZdata. There is nothing newer than 59.0, which was just released.


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh, I see.
Sorry for taking a time.



shawnsheridan said:


> I don't understand this request. Your picture shows you already updated from 58.3 to 59.0 PSdZdata. There is nothing newer than 59.0, which was just released.


----------



## DRK92 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
Can I get the Psdzdata files?

Thanks


----------



## DRK92 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
Can I get the Psdzdata files?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DRK92 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can I get the Psdzdata files?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

How to remove this speed lock first Internet browser guys ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sflbimmer said:


> How to remove this speed lock first Internet browser guys ?


It is not codeable.


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks sean.. sad


----------



## Sflbimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Check out my site www.extreemtv.com get love tv anywhere ! Only need basic Internet connection. For in my truck I use my phone to tether


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Duplicate posted by mistake*

Deleting this duplicate message


----------



## luchobravo (Oct 12, 2008)

*Dealer resetted codes, and I can't recode.*

Dear Shawn: I have a 2014 535D, which I absolutely love. I also loved the fact with your help, I had all of the codings where I wanted them, including auto high beams, etc. However, after getting her back from the dealer all of the codes were resetted back to factory

I am trying hard to recode, and I'm unable to. It is as if the codes have been set, so that I cannot recode. I am using Esys 3.26.1 build 42487 2014. 
These are a couple of messages that I get:
1) Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
JBBF [0] [D690375]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000014_004_110_090 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000014-004_110_090" not found! [C012]

2) Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
CAFD_00001148_000_027_001 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:KAFAS2_0x5D" failed! [C070]
negative response error:
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: 
[Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not 
available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: 
KAFAS2_5D_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130765072]

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luchobravo said:


> ...However, after getting her back from the dealer all of the codes were resetted back to factory...


You must update. PM sent.


----------



## ijskoe (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello, 

Could you please send me the download link?
I would like to try to code my F33 4 series.

thanks,
Davy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ijskoe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me the download link?
> I would like to try to code my F33 4 series.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## spockvr6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Shawn-

I would like to code both my wifes and my i3 REX. Can you send me the instructions please? Thank you for the help.

EDIT - Looks like I doubled up on the request in 2 threads, sorry :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spockvr6 said:


> Hello Shawn-
> 
> I would like to code both my wifes and my i3 REX. Can you send me the instructions please? Thank you for the help.
> 
> EDIT - Looks like I doubled up on the request in 2 threads, sorry :-(


You did. I got that one:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=9728432#post9728432


----------



## Bobby_Drake (Aug 19, 2015)

Shawn, can you help me with this one. Trying to code TPMS via HU_NBT. While reading coding data, got this error, which prevents me from editing FDL. Do you know whhat this means/how to fix it? Can't thank you enough for all the coding help!

error is CAFD_00000DED_003_015_028 Fehler:
file for "cafd_00000ded-003_015_028" not found. [C012]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> Yeh I would but it said there was an error and the wasn't there. Weird.
> 
> Can you do the coding on a macbook Pro without using Windows?


No. Must have Windows in a VM.


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why do you think Flashing ECU will fix it?
> 
> Maybe you have Bulb, or Fuse, or Wiring issue.


@shawnsheridan
@Almaretto

SOLVED:
This issue happened when I changed my original bmw led lights to a more powerfull and brighter aftermarket leds (stupid stuff I know). I changed back to original license plate leds and they also weren't working. I checked all the fuses, wiring, recoded my frw with E-sys (thanks for that Shawnsheridan) and nothing worked. So I gave up and went for help in a car repair shop and they connected the obd port to a machine and this machine to a computer. The guy at the repair shop said that they reprogramed the bmw and it tooked a few hours. After the process was completed I had license plate lights again. NICE. FINALLY!!!
Question: What do you think the guy did on my car. He reflashed all ecu's as I was thinking to do? Could I have done this with E-sys and my E-Net cable? Thanks

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ebbab (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a question about errors when ECU coding HU_NBT. Retrofitted NBT into a '13 F30 that previously had HU_ENTRY+combox in it. The megathread on F30post was very helpful! I'm running into this error when I attempt to ECU code HU_NBT after VO coding:


```
Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2016/07/19-19:25:05.805
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_013_025] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA started
MCDDiagService<id=62649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, service=WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET>
[HU_NBT - 63 - cafd_00000ded-003_013_025] Transaction type: cdDeploy;  Message: TA finished
[HU_NBT - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[HU_NBT - 63] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding started
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished
[] There was an error, please check the log files.
[] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
 code: service returned global negative response
 description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "20s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
```
Any ideas on what would be causing this. Also have a question on audio- is splicing the trigger wire from the amp into the fuse box still the preferred way of getting audio back after the retrofit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Did you use ISTA+ control maps to test out individual ECU's? It will test line signals, flash lights, test radio, etc.


Yes i did that and leds wouldn't turn on when testing through Ista-D. Issue was solved today. Check my last post.

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolFX said:


> Yes i did that and leds wouldn't turn on when testing through Ista-D. Issue was solved today. Check my last post.
> 
> Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


I did see. I am glad it all worked out. :thumbup:

Whether you could have done the same with more time using Tool32, E-sys, and Rheingold, it is tough to tell. I have read plenty of posts where a dealer service centers, where technicians works all day on these vehicles, along with follows rigid protocols cannot solve problems with OEM and especially non-OEM retrofits.

Sometimes it takes a smaller or just non-BMW car repair shop that specializes in aftermarket retrofits to clear errors or disable checks as well as run initialization or learn in procedures in these complex multi-computer systems we drive to make perfectly good parts function as designed. As an example, technicians just VO code and ISTA-P will not necessarily allow technicians to update ECU's, in general, or the entire system without checking with BMW headquarters whereas E-sys will all users to individually flash program modules. Further, you will find plenty of cheat sheets that instruct end-users to disable certain heat checks or whatever to allow perfectly custom LED to work. It is definitely easy to forget that there are 20 or 30+ mini computers in these vehicles and overly rigid protocols can both protect and make life difficult.


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I did see. I am glad it all worked out.
> 
> Whether you could have done the same with more time using Tool32, E-sys, and Rheingold, it is tough to tell. I have read plenty of posts where a dealer service centers, where technicians works all day on these vehicles, along with follows rigid protocols cannot solve problems with OEM and especially non-OEM retrofits.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a smaller or just non-BMW car repair shop that specializes in aftermarket retrofits to clear errors or disable checks as well as run initialization or learn in procedures in these complex multi-computer systems we drive to make perfectly good parts function as designed. As an example, technicians just VO code and ISTA-P will not necessarily allow technicians to update ECU's, in general, or the entire system without checking with BMW headquarters whereas E-sys will all users to individually flash program modules. Further, you will find plenty of cheat sheets that instruct end-users to disable certain heat checks or whatever to allow perfectly custom LED to work. It is definitely easy to forget that there are 20 or 30+ mini computers in these vehicles and overly rigid protocols can both protect and make life difficult.


You are definitely right Almaretto. They even changed a value to allow me to put a more powerfull led on the license plate. Don't know what they changed. But I am not gonna install aftermarket stuff on my lights again, bmw is just too sensitive to these modifications. It's just not worth it. I didn't even tried.  anyway the guys at the shop said that they flashed the whole thing because they couldn't only flash the Frm. Strange, maybe they didn't use E-sys. I think with E-sys they could flash the frm only. Am I right?

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolFX said:


> You are definitely right Almaretto. They even changed a value to allow me to put a more powerfull led on the license plate. Don't know what they changed. But I am not gonna install aftermarket stuff on my lights again, bmw is just too sensitive to these modifications. It's just not worth it. I didn't even tried.  anyway the guys at the shop said that they flashed the whole thing because they couldn't only flash the Frm. Strange, maybe they didn't use E-sys. I think with E-sys they could flash the frm only. Am I right?
> 
> Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


With E-sys, yes, you can individually select and flash modules; however, you still must eventually flash dependent ECU's (shown as PreRequisites in Tal-Editor).


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> With E-sys, yes, you can individually select and flash modules; however, you still must eventually flash dependent ECU's (shown as PreRequisites in Tal-Editor).


Thanks for the info Almaretto. 

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## docsloan1911 (Jul 24, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Update to 59.0. PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I also ran into this same issue today while coding. Would you kindly send me the link as well?

Cheers,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

docsloan1911 said:


> Hi Shawn, I also ran into this same issue today while coding. Would you kindly send me the link as well?
> 
> Cheers,


PM sent.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

I finally decided to re-code my car tonight after many months since the dealer deleted my codes. I now have a couple issues. 

There are no CAFD files in the HKFM folder. I'm not sure if they were there until I went to enable close trunk from fob after doing some other coding (below) and taking a break. Did I delete something by accident? 

The trunk will not go up now. It unlocks from FOB and dash button, but will not open at all or close with buttons in trunk.

This is what I did tonight and all work except door unlock with engine off, but I didn't put the car in gear or drive, so maybe that's why? 

ACSM	3001 Seat_Belt_Reminder	GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER
CAS 3002	ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR
CAS 3003	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA
CAS 3003	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
FRM 3020	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN
HU_CIC	3000	HUD_TURNSIGNAL
HU_NBT	3000	HUD_TURNSIGNAL
HU_NBT	3001	MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER
HU_NBT	3001	LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
KOMBI	3000	BC_DIGITAL_V

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Severe550i said:


> There are no CAFD files in the HKFM folder. I'm not sure if they were there until I went to enable close trunk from fob after doing some other coding (below) and taking a break. Did I delete something by accident?
> 
> The trunk will not go up now. It unlocks from FOB and dash button, but will not open at all or close with buttons in trunk.


Known issue with Launcher and HKFM_LS. Inject CAFD:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Severe550i said:


> The trunk will not go up now. It unlocks from FOB and dash button, but will not open at all or close with buttons in trunk.
> 
> This is what I did tonight and all work except door unlock with engine off, but I didn't put the car in gear or drive, so maybe that's why?
> 
> ...





Almaretto said:


> Known issue with Launcher and HKFM_LS. Inject CAFD:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HKFM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HKFM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


OK, so that's half the mystery solved.  Thanks for the info on the missing CAFD file. Any thoughts on the issue described or will this be a non-issue once I code the HKFM files to have the fob open/close the trunk? I just thought it odd that it doesn't work now based on the few coding entries I made...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Severe550i said:


> OK, so that's half the mystery solved.  Thanks for the info on the missing CAFD file. Any thoughts on the issue described or will this be a non-issue once I code the HKFM files to have the fob open/close the trunk? I just thought it odd that it doesn't work now based on the few coding entries I made...


Coding the other modules you mentioned (ie ACSM, CAS, FRM, HU_NBT, KOMBI) will not result in corrupting or losing a CAFD for HKFM_LS. However, reading your entire SVT tree, prior to FDL-coding said 5 modules, could. In general, a corrupted (CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255) or missing CAFD can occur during the reading or (FDL/VO) coding process for various reasons; you did not accidentally delete it. You can check your logs (C:\data\logs) by searching "severity" or "error." As an aside, you either have HU_NBT or HU_CIC, not both.

Just FYI: One of the check-box options in flash programming ECU modules in E-sys is cdDeploy, which will auto-inject CAFD's and VO code them after updating. Without the CAFD, essentially the mini-ECU computer has no instructions on how to behave so it will not function. Therefore, it will function again once you inject the CAFD.

You may or may not be able to code HKFM_LS to close trunk with FOB. You could "Read Coding Data" for HKFM_LS using E-sys directly (ie without launcher) to generate NCD if you do not already have one (C:\data\CAF). Alternatively, one can be generated from your FA and SVT using Coding-Verification. Then, you will need Launcher for mapping in order to modify parameters (FDL-editor) and FDL-code (Right click blue CAFD with green check mark > NEW FDL > select modified CAFD> right click orange CAFD > select "Code FDL"). If this does not work, you will need to wait for the updated launcher which fixes the HKFM_LS coding issue; but at least you will have functional trunk in the meantime.

As far as "unlock with engine off" not working, it could be one of three things:

Unlike, head-unit changes, some coding like closing trunk with FOB takes 15-20 minutes with vehicle completely powered down before it will work. Others, like tire pressure and temperature readings, only show after driving a short distance.
Certain functions are particular. For example, if you fold mirrors with drivers-side door button, they will not auto-unfold with CA or FOB when unlocking vehicle; you must 1st fold them FOB or CA. With regards to unlocking doors with engine, I believe the doors must auto-lock by driving a certain distance or speed.
On occasion, BMW AG likes to change coding parameters. For the F10, either the horn confirmation for locking running vehicle or acoustical alarm chirp for locking engine off vehicle was changed. For the F15, auto-unlock with engine off was changed from VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK to CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING. However, both FDL still exist in the CAFD and only the newer will work if present.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Coding the other modules you mentioned (ie ACSM, CAS, FRM, HU_NBT, KOMBI) will not result in corrupting or losing a CAFD for HKFM_LS. However, reading your entire SVT tree, prior to FDL-coding said 5 modules, could. In general, a corrupted (CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255) or missing CAFD can occur during the reading or (FDL/VO) coding process for various reasons; you did not accidentally delete it. You can check your logs (C:\data\logs) by searching "severity" or "error." As an aside, you either have HU_NBT or HU_CIC, not both.


I found some instances of errors in these files. What do I do about it / do next?


Almaretto said:


> Just FYI: One of the check-box options in flash programming ECU modules in E-sys is cdDeploy, which will auto-inject CAFD's and VO code them after updating. Without the CAFD, essentially the mini-ECU computer has no instructions on how to behave so it will not function. Therefore, it will function again once you inject the CAFD.


Should I try this now? Or...


Almaretto said:


> You may or may not be able to code HKFM_LS to close trunk with FOB. You could "Read Coding Data" for HKFM_LS using E-sys directly (ie without launcher) to generate NCD if you do not already have one (C:\data\CAF). Alternatively, one can be generated from your FA and SVT using Coding-Verification. Then, you will need Launcher for mapping in order to modify parameters (FDL-editor) and FDL-code (Right click blue CAFD with green check mark > NEW FDL > select modified CAFD> right click orange CAFD > select "Code FDL"). If this does not work, you will need to wait for the updated launcher which fixes the HKFM_LS coding issue; but at least you will have functional trunk in the meantime.


Or...do this now? Or wait for updated launcher? Any idea when it will be out?


Almaretto said:


> As far as "unlock with engine off" not working, it could be one of three things:
> 
> Unlike, head-unit changes, some coding like closing trunk with FOB takes 15-20 minutes with vehicle completely powered down before it will work. Others, like tire pressure and temperature readings, only show after driving a short distance.
> Certain functions are particular. For example, if you fold mirrors with drivers-side door button, they will not auto-unfold with CA or FOB when unlocking vehicle; you must 1st fold them FOB or CA. With regards to unlocking doors with engine, I believe the doors must auto-lock by driving a certain distance or speed.
> On occasion, BMW AG likes to change coding parameters. For the F10, either the horn confirmation for locking running vehicle or acoustical alarm chirp for locking engine off vehicle was changed. For the F15, auto-unlock with engine off was changed from VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK to CLI_DEFAULT_UNLOCK_AFTER_END_OF_DRIVING. However, both FDL still exist in the CAFD and only the newer will work if present.


Auto unlock worked after driving and doors auto-locked.
Thanks again!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Severe550i said:


> I found some instances of errors in these files. What do I do about it / do next?
> 
> Should I try this now? Or...
> 
> ...


Re log errors: if everything is working now, you do not need to do anything.

Re launcher/ trunk coding: you are welcome to try and see if you are able to code. If for some reason you lose CAFD again or corrupt, you can always re-inject. Tokenmaster has been away in Europe without internet access, so release date of new launcher is unknown.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

All works except trunk and missing CAFD files. 
Which CAFD file do I inject?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Severe550i said:


> All works except trunk and missing CAFD files.
> Which CAFD file do I inject?


If you have saved SVT with CAFD or you can find in logs, you can inject same one. Otherwise, the one on the bottom is the newest.


----------



## amit_ismd (Jun 25, 2016)

Can anyone please help me code my 2017 BMW X3 x35i in Midland, Texas? I need just a few things coded:

1.) Unlock doors when engine is stopped. Allows single pull to open doors.
2.) Close mirrors + windows + moon roof through key FOB.
3.) Close mirrors + windows + moon roof through Comfort Access.
4.) Close Trunk/ Tailgate through button on FOB

Anybody in Midland, Texas please help.

Thanks a lot


----------



## jamodeo (Jul 26, 2016)

Shawn, I want to first start off by saying: as a first time BMW owner which inherently makes me new to this community, I must say that I have never seen so much followup and responsiveness anywhere before. Truly awesome and thank you in advance!

I have read almost this entire thread as I am looking to code my '15 f12 properly without messing anything up. I was wondering if you might be able to send me the newest pzdata (I believe v59?) for my car. I believe I have the software and everything setup correctly, just want to make sure I am on the newest pzdata. If its not too much trouble to include the instructions as if I were a first time installer I will read through them all to verify I have everything correct.

Thank you so much again.

-Joe


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BillyBonk said:


> Oops, sorry. I disconnected my laptop hours ago. Regardless of which CAFD I injected, the string you suggested was not present. I looked for it and when I couldn't find it, I did a search. No luck. Thanks for the suggestion.


It has been present in all version where I have seen CAFD's updated so that "VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK" no longer works. That is why I was curious which version you had.


----------



## gomble (May 17, 2014)

sry posted twice


----------



## gomble (May 17, 2014)

Hello can anybody tell me how to code my f10 with tcu & mulf to combox media with webbrowser ?

My Car Options:
1CB	Co2 Content	Co2 Umfang
2K2	Alloy Wheels Star Spoke 328	Lm Raeder V-speiche 328
2VA	Adaptive Drive	Adaptive Drive
2VH	Integral Active Steering	Integral-aktivlenkung
205	Automatic Transmission	Automatic Getriebe
223	Dynamic Damper Control	Dynamische Daempfer Control
229	Dynamic Drive	Dynamic Drive
230	Eu Specific Additional Equipment	Eu Spezifische Zusatzumfaenge
255	Sports Leather Steering Wheel	Sport-lederlenkrad
258	Runflat Tyres	Bereifung Mit Notlaufeigenschaften
323	Soft Close Automatic System For Doors	Soft-close-automatik Fuer Tueren
4CE	Fine-wood Trim Fineline Anthracite	Edelholzausf.fineline Anthrazit
403	Glas Roof, Electric	Glasdach, Elektrisch
423	Floor Mats, Velour	Fussmatten In Velours
428	Warning Triangle	Warndreieck
431	Interior Rr Vw Mirror W Aut Anti-d	Innenspiegel,automatisch Abblendend
441	Smokers Package	Raucherpaket
459	Seat Adjustm., Electr. W. Memory	Sitzverstellung, Elektr.mit Memory
465	Through-load System	Durchladesystem
494	Seat Heating F Driver/front Passenger	Sitzheizung Fuer Fahrer/beifahrer
5AC	Autom. High-beam Headlights Control	Fernlichtassistent
5AG	Lane Change Warning	Spurwechselwarnung
5DP	Park Assistant	Parkassistent
502	Headlight Washer System	Scheinwerfer-waschanlage
508	Park Distance Control (pdc)	Park Distance Control (pdc)
522	Xenon Light	Xenon-licht
524	Adaptive Headlights	Adaptives Kurvenlicht
534	Automatic Air Conditioning	Klimaautomatik
6AA	Bmw Teleservices	Bmw Teleservices
6AB	Control Teleservices	Steuerung Teleservices
6FL	Usb-/audio Interface	Usb-audio-schnittstelle
609	Navigation System Professional	Navigationssystem Professional
610	Head Up Display	Head-up Display
612	Bmw Assist	Bmw Assist
614	Internet Preparation	Internet Vorbereitung
615	Extended Bmw Online Information	Erweiterte Bmw Online Information
616	Bmw Online	Bmw Online
620	Voice Input System	Spracheingabesystem
633	Prep.mob. Ph. Business Bluet.interf.	Handy Vorb. Business/bluetooth-sch.
676	Hifi Loudspeaker System	Hifi Lautsprechersystem
698	Area-code 2	Area-code 2
7A2	Innovation Package Ii	Innovationspaket Ii
7SP	Navi Professinal W.handyprep.bluetooth	Navi Professinal M.handyvorb.bluetooth
8KA	Oelservice Int. 30.000 Km/24 Months	Oelwartungsint. 30.000km/24monate
8SC	Country Spec. Release Of Teleservice	Laenderspez. Teleservicefreisch.
8TF	Active Protection For Pedestrians	Aktiver Fussgaengerschutz.
8TH	Speed Limit Info	Speed Limit Info
8V1	Ncap Label	Hinweisschild Ncap
801	Germany Version	Deutschland-ausfuehrung
863	Europe/dealer Directory	Service Kontakt-flyer Europa
879	German / On-board Documentation	Deutsch / Bordliteratur


----------



## jkishoret (May 20, 2016)

Just coded the ASD in my 2015 328xi to M3 .... The beast is now roaring


----------



## jaime190 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

I'm new to the forum but I wear reading it time and i decided to start coding my F30 but i don't trust files online.
Can you please send me the latest psz files and the E-sys with the token? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaime190 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I wear reading it time and i decided to start coding my F30 but i don't trust files online.
> Can you please send me the latest psz files and the E-sys with the token?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BillyBonk (Jul 1, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> It has been present in all version where I have seen CAFD's updated so that "VAM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK" no longer works. That is why I was curious which version you had.


I will look soon, been slammed this week at work. Thanks for helping me out, I appreciate it!


----------



## mdchino (Aug 19, 2016)

I haven't been able to find an F26 cheat sheet, is there one? Or is it essentially the same as the F25? Should all trims of the F26 have the same options available?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mdchino said:


> I haven't been able to find an F26 cheat sheet, is there one? Or is it essentially the same as the F25? Should all trims of the F26 have the same options available?


Coding is ECU specific. Therefore, an F25 X3 will share the same Cheat Sheet as an F010.


----------



## Gogetsit18 (Jul 22, 2016)

What wire would I need to code my 2011 328i X drive and my friends 2007 530i xdrive? There anyone on here that does the coding remotely for a decent price? I want to learn to do it as well but would be cool to get it done and then take my time learning it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gogetsit18 said:


> What wire would I need to code my 2011 328i X drive and my friends 2007 530i xdrive? There anyone on here that does the coding remotely for a decent price? I want to learn to do it as well but would be cool to get it done and then take my time learning it. Thanks a lot.


BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16

There are not a lot of E-Series coders. Try user cn555ic.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Gogetsit18 said:


> What wire would I need to code my 2011 328i X drive and my friends 2007 530i xdrive? There anyone on here that does the coding remotely for a decent price? I want to learn to do it as well but would be cool to get it done and then take my time learning it. Thanks a lot.


You may want to check out Coder Locations - Free help, but see post.

Here is one example of chassis codes.

*E-Series Coding*:
•	Interface = K+DCAN Cable or ICOM
•	ECU Data Files = SP-Daten
•	NCS Expert = Coding Software
•	WinKFP = Programming (Flashing) Software
•	EDIABAS = Low Level ECU Communication Software used by NCS Expert & WinKFP
*F-Series Coding*:
•	Interface = ENET Cable or ICOM
•	ECU Data Files = PSdZData
•	E-Sys = Coding Software
•	E-Sys = Programming (Flashing) Software


----------



## Gogetsit18 (Jul 22, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You may want to check out Coder Locations - Free help, but see post.
> 
> Here is one example of chassis codes.
> 
> ...


This is great. Thanks again.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Gogetsit18 said:


> This is great. Thanks again.


:thumbup:


----------



## bimche (Jul 4, 2016)

*new*

Shawn I am new here, Just bought ENET cable. Can you send me link to the software what I need for my F10 coding. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimche said:


> Shawn I am new here, Just bought ENET cable. Can you send me link to the software what I need for my F10 coding. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Severe550i (Dec 2, 2009)

Any idea if/when HKFM can be edited with Premium Launcher? I need to be able to close my trunk with the fob.


----------



## matthdouglas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn
You come well recommended. I have a new Mini F54 and F55 (wife bought the F55 and I was so impressed I had to buy one for myself!).
I am keen to change the usual mirrors, blinkers, tyre temps etc etc.
Can you PM me with the download details. I have a cable and have done the research, so ready to go with an old laptop.
Cheers

Matt


----------



## matthdouglas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn
You come well recommended. I have a new Mini F54 and F55 (wife bought the F55 and I was so impressed I had to buy one for myself!).
I am keen to change the usual mirrors, blinkers, tyre temps etc etc.
Can you PM me with the download details. I have a cable and have done the research, so ready to go with an old laptop.
Cheers

Matt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matthdouglas said:


> Hi Shawn
> You come well recommended. I have a new Mini F54 and F55 (wife bought the F55 and I was so impressed I had to buy one for myself!).
> I am keen to change the usual mirrors, blinkers, tyre temps etc etc.
> Can you PM me with the download details. I have a cable and have done the research, so ready to go with an old laptop.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the link to the latest version of psdzadata ?

Thank you


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the link to the latest version of psdzadata ?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link to the latest version of psdzadata ?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

*Sports Display on split screen*

Does anyone happen to know if it's possible to code my 340i so that the Sports Display (HP & TQ gauges) will show up on the right side of the screen while using the split screen option? See the attachment for clarification.

Thanks!


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

After upgrade to 3.59.4, (and having adjusted my usual coding without problem), the validation gong after seat memorizing has disapeard.

Is it new setting ? Can I code it again ?

Thanks


----------



## matthdouglas (Sep 4, 2016)

*Coding info for Newbies*

An update and info for all newbies to coding

Thanks very much to Shawn who provided the software and info to get up and running with the coding for my Mini Clubman 2016 F54. This works perfectly and the instructions are clear and relevant.

I also found this youtube to be very helpful once I had the laptop prepared. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NO1z5G4X2A (or search BMW E-sys Coding Tutorial) thanks Jeffery.

I also found the detail in this thread useful, http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=869551
which was also more up to date than other cheatsheets that look similar, but they must have made some slight alterations with F54 and F56 models (e.g. seatbelt gong is at 3001, not 3000 as listed elsewhere). 
The search function was useful here.

Have done the usual Mirror immediate fold on lock, temps of tires, delete seatbelt gong, increase blinkers. Looking for more, and seeing if I can turn it into a Rolls Royce!

Thanks to all those who provide such great information. It is appreciated.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

login001 said:


> After upgrade to 3.59.4, (and having adjusted my usual coding without problem), the validation gong after seat memorizing has disapeard.
> 
> Is it new setting ? Can I code it again ?
> 
> Thanks


Check out the screenshot below for immediate answer and here it the thread where you can find, what I think is one of the best cheat sheets. This guy really put this one together WELL!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=788895


----------



## bassie007 (Sep 5, 2016)

Is there a good list of what I can change in a F45? And is it then also possible to show the M badges on the startup screens?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

login001 said:


> After upgrade to 3.59.4, (and having adjusted my usual coding without problem), the validation gong after seat memorizing has disapeard.
> 
> Is it new setting ? Can I code it again ?
> 
> Thanks





f30_340i_m said:


> Check out the screenshot below for immediate answer and here it the thread where you can find, what I think is one of the best cheat sheets. This guy really put this one together WELL!
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=788895


It is a firmware issue. 3.58.3 worked, but confirmation gong disappeared with 3.59.x.


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> It is a firmware issue. 3.58.3 worked, but confirmation gong disappeared with 3.59.x.


Thank you f30_340i_m and Almaretto

I tried to code it as per F30_Coding_Reference_Guide sheet but no success on my F06 (F10 settings) 
Can someone confirm ?

Is there a list of noticable changes available with 3.59.4 ?

Thank you


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent write up and worked flawlessly for me. Thank you! Is there a similar write up for coding FA (VO)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NSilver60 said:


> Excellent write up and worked flawlessly for me. Thank you! Is there a similar write up for coding FA (VO)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Modify FA => Right-Click Affected ECU('s) => Select Code.

That's it.


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

April1 said:


> *Coding made easy: Step by step instructions for Fxx Series*
> 
> Coding is for people who want to play with the settings of BMW car software to achieve something more desirable. Coding is not really a programming; it is another name for re-configuring the software of your car. There are limited risks of messing up with your car SW but if you are careful, follow step by step instructions and know and understand what you are doing, it may be OK to go ahead. Never try to guess and do it, be absolutely sure for your steps, clarify your doubts before you proceed. There are experts on the forum willing to help you, don't hesitate to ask even a silliest question. Never-the-less, if you want to try new unknown settings which others have not tried, believe me, you are playing with fire.
> 
> ...


Excellent write up and worked great! Thanks. Is there a similar write up for FA coding?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NSilver60 said:


> Excellent write up and worked great! Thanks. Is there a similar write up for FA coding?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf:

https://mega.nz/#!B5xUSArK!bVd5UbE1TAoMnlvC-N_-PN0UWIUrfxp0uFC0ZGhQVAA


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

f30_340i_m said:


> Does anyone happen to know if it's possible to code my 340i so that the Sports Display (HP & TQ gauges) will show up on the right side of the screen while using the split screen option? See the attachment for clarification.
> 
> Thanks!


bump


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

f30_340i_m said:


> bump


I am not sure there would be enough room on the split screen.


----------



## f30_340i_m (Jul 13, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I am not sure there would be enough room on the split screen.


I noticed that there are options for the Sports Display in the HUD. Has anyone tried activating this feature or know if it even works?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

f30_340i_m said:


> I noticed that there are options for the Sports Display in the HUD. Has anyone tried activating this feature or know if it even works?


I believe those options only work for vehicles like an M5. But, great thing about that modules is you will know immediately if it worked.


----------



## J3bbe (Sep 27, 2016)

April1 said:


> PM me with your email ID


Hello I am new and will like to code my 2013 F10 with NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

J3bbe said:


> Hello I am new and will like to code my 2013 F10 with NBT


PM sent.


----------



## redmanb4 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi TokenMaster,
I have a problem with my e-Sys installation, and am looking for advice...
I have PSdzData V59.2, E-Sys 3.27.1, and E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0.
When I launch E-Sys Launcher, I get an error (path)PSdzAPI.dll: the specified procedure could not be found.
E-Sys then launches, and will connect and read etc... however, and I don't know if this is related or not, I no longer can see any descriptions.. so now I see (eg) CAF[.], and below that 3000.,10. It did work for me the first time I used E-Sys, but not the next time. I have since uninstalled all, and reinstalled, but have the same issue.... any suggestions on what I have messed up?
Regards,
Brett


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

redmanb4 said:


> I have a problem with my e-Sys installation, and am looking for advice...
> I have PSdzData V59.2, E-Sys 3.27.1, and E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.0.
> When I launch E-Sys Launcher, I get an error (path)PSdzAPI.dll: the specified procedure could not be found.
> E-Sys then launches, and will connect and read etc... however, and I don't know if this is related or not, I no longer can see any descriptions.. so now I see (eg) CAF[.], and below that 3000.,10. It did work for me the first time I used E-Sys, but not the next time. I have since uninstalled all, and reinstalled, but have the same issue.... any suggestions on what I have messed up?
> ...


Are you using E-sys Launcher 2.0 or the latest 2.5.3?
Do you get the same error when you launch E-sys directly?
Failure to have CAF descriptions usually means you chose the incorrect chassis in Launcher.
Which vehicle are you trying to code?


----------



## redmanb4 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi there,
Thanks for the questions and responses..
In answer to your questions...

E-sys Premium launcher is 2.5.3 build 108.

I haven't tried launching e-sys directly to see if I get the same error, I'll do that later today and confirm.

I am trying to code an F87 (M2), however I see this error whether I'm connected to the car and reading files from the car, or just looking at stock files using the CAF Viewer

Regards,
Brett


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

redmanb4 said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for the questions and responses..
> In answer to your questions...
> 
> ...


Well you definitely need launcher for CAFD mapping to use CAF Viewer or FDL-Editor. 
PSdZAPI.dll is found in C:\Program Files (x86)\TokenMaster\E-Sys Launcher Premium
Do you not have that file in that directory?


----------



## redmanb4 (Jul 31, 2016)

I do have that file in that directory... and the error isn't that the file isn't found, it's that the specified procedure isn't found... like it's the wrong version of that dll??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

redmanb4 said:


> I do have that file in that directory... and the error isn't that the file isn't found, it's that the specified procedure isn't found... like it's the wrong version of that dll??


Sorry, I misread the error message. Unless you tried to modify the installation, I am not sure how it could be the wrong version. You could try reinstalling &/or emailing the developer.


----------



## ELMAJIKO (Jun 19, 2016)

i have an 640d f13 and want to code it!
I have already the enet cable, the esys software and bmw coding database.
Also i have established connection via vin,BUT NOW IT ASKS FOR A FREE TOKEN PIN?
What should i do from now on?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ELMAJIKO said:


> i have an 640d f13 and want to code it!
> I have already the enet cable, the esys software and bmw coding database.
> Also i have established connection via vin,BUT NOW IT ASKS FOR A FREE TOKEN PIN?
> What should i do from now on?


PM Sent. You need token and launcher for FDL coding.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Can I have the links to the latest ESYS and date files please.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dayvg said:


> Can I have the links to the latest ESYS and date files please.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


PM sent.


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, I successfully coded my 2016 X5 M sport today. Thank again Shawn for the links! I do have one question, is it possible to code the side mirrors to fold after you switch the engine off and open the drivers door?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitter3516 said:


> Hi Guys, I successfully coded my 2016 X5 M sport today. Thank again Shawn for the links! I do have one question, is it possible to code the side mirrors to fold after you switch the engine off and open the drivers door?


No. They can fold only from pushing Fob button or touching Comfort Access door handle ridges.


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

No worries thanks Shawn.


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I have a 2017 X4. Can you please send me the latest Esys and PSdZData download links? Also I had coded my previous 2014 5 with a cheatsheet provided on bimmerfest. Will the same F10 Coding Cheatsheet work for a 2017 X4? Is there an updated Coding Documentation I can download too? Any help would be greatly appreciated again. Thanks, Mo


----------



## zegler (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello to every one, i m new here, and i can only say TOPwork what i see here. 
Well now i d like to get a go on my i3 so where can i get Esys and stuff ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MoBMWs said:


> Hi Shawn, I have a 2017 X4. Can you please send me the latest Esys and PSdZData download links? Also I had coded my previous 2014 5 with a cheatsheet provided on bimmerfest. Will the same F10 Coding Cheatsheet work for a 2017 X4? Is there an updated Coding Documentation I can download too? Any help would be greatly appreciated again. Thanks, Mo





zegler said:


> Hello to every one, i m new here, and i can only say TOPwork what i see here.
> Well now i d like to get a go on my i3 so where can i get Esys and stuff ?
> 
> thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Araemo (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for the e-sys software and PSdZData for my currently shipping across the atlantic 2017 F30.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Araemo said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the e-sys software and PSdZData for my currently shipping across the atlantic 2017 F30.


PM sent.


----------



## zegler (Oct 18, 2016)

THANK U Shawn 

i did read what i got but, if i undersand right? if i want to activate office in idrive without enhanced bluetooth i dont need psdzdata? can it be done with coding alone? i have i3 2016 with navigation professional. For usb video, activate should go with coding like i did read here? sorry but i m new to this coding stuff.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zegler said:


> ...if i want to activate office in idrive without enhanced bluetooth i dont need psdzdata? can it be done with coding alone?


You can't code anything without PSdZData. You can use PSdZData Light though instead of PSdZData Full.


----------



## zegler (Oct 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't code anything without PSdZData. You can use PSdZData Light though instead of PSdZData Full.


ohhhh, my english is rusty, thank u for clear me up.

btw did someone code driving assistant plus (self steering). So that it could be used on all roads, not only autobahns (freeways). And maybe removed the top speed of 60km/h (40mph) ?

tnx


----------



## AweBMW (Oct 9, 2016)

Folks,

Have a 2012 528i xdrive. Very interested in coding. Have been reading the forum material and comments for the past day or two. Can somebody let me know where to download the e-sys software and the necessary pin? Link to PSdZData is also needed.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AweBMW said:


> Folks,
> 
> Have a 2012 528i xdrive. Very interested in coding. Have been reading the forum material and comments for the past day or two. Can somebody let me know where to download the e-sys software and the necessary pin? Link to PSdZData is also needed.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## AweBMW (Oct 9, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you sir for the prompt response!


----------



## AweBMW (Oct 9, 2016)

Another question - I presume i can use a laptop running Windows 10 to use these softwares, or do i strictly need Windows XP/7?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AweBMW said:


> Another question - I presume i can use a laptop running Windows 10 to use these softwares, or do i strictly need Windows XP/7?


Win 10 is fine.


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

Can I have the latest psdzdata file? I have a 2016 build 116D which even Carly cannot do coding for modules like FEM. 

Is the first page instructions still the latest for beginners?


----------



## Aftaab (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn, Hope you're good.

Sorry to trouble you but is it possible to have the download links for the Latest Version of PSDzDATA for Coding?

Is my version of E-sys 3.27.and E-sys Launcher1 2.4.3.85 compatible or do they require updating as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alecsi (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn, looking to code my 2012 F07. Please send me links for esys and psdzdata. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alecsi said:


> Hi Shawn, looking to code my 2012 F07. Please send me links for esys and psdzdata. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## TwistyRoads (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I would like to code my 2016 F22, could you please send the links to the applications & files required?
Thank you,
TwistyRoads


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TwistyRoads said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I would like to code my 2016 F22, could you please send the links to the applications & files required?
> Thank you,
> TwistyRoads


PM sent.


----------



## nszzya (May 14, 2014)

Main series selection for F87 M2 when connecting E-Sys 3.27.1? F20?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nszzya said:


> main series selection for f87 m2 when connecting e-sys 3.27.1? F20?


F020. F87 Chassis in Launcher. F020 Target in E-sys.


----------



## nszzya (May 14, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> F020. F87 Chassis in Launcher. F020 Target in E-sys.


Roger that. Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nszzya said:


> Roger that. Thank you.


:thumbup:


----------



## kumaraneks (Oct 23, 2016)

hai i have a BMW 530d ... can some one share the coding files with me?

Thank you


----------



## kumaraneks (Oct 23, 2016)

hai i have a BMW 530d F10 (Indian version)... can some one share the coding files with me?

Thank you


----------



## hue (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, soon to be first time coder for my 2015 F10. Could you send me the links to the updated esys and psdzdata files? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kumaraneks said:


> hai i have a BMW 530d F10 (Indian version)... can some one share the coding files with me?
> 
> Thank you





hue said:


> Hi Shawn, soon to be first time coder for my 2015 F10. Could you send me the links to the updated esys and psdzdata files? Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn and fellow coders, have you had a chance to a code a idrve5.0 vehicle? I have a 2017 X4 with idrive5.0. I was able to code almost every feature I had done in my 2014 F10 previously but there are options that I could not find or does not work on the X4:
1.	- Close mirrors + windows + moon roof through key FOB
a.	CAS	3003 FH MASTER	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB	aktiv / Werte=01
b.	FRM	3020	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSC HLIESSEN	aktiv / Werte=01
c.	I completed the above but the mirrors don***8217;t close via the FOB. Oddly enough I was coded the ***8220;close trunk via fob***8221; and that worked beautifully (that should be the default option for all automated trunks).
d.	This option worked great on my previous 2014 F10 but not working on the 17 X4. Am I doing something wrong?
2.	For memory seat easy access on drivers side (this moves seat back when car is off and back to set position when started):
a.	IHK 3000 IHK_CODIERDATEN OFF_MEMORY set aktiv
b.	I coded and tested and my driver side seat does not move back to its memory set position. Again am I coding it incorrectly?
3.	The 2017 X4 does not have any ***8220;PDC***8221; or ***8220;TRSVC***8221; parameters. Is there another folder I should be finding the options to enable rear view camera and surround view at all speeds?
4.	I***8217;ve never been able to find any coding to enable the HUD and the Digital Display at the same time? For example, if you turn OFF the HUD the GPS shows on the dashboard but once you turned ON the HUD it no longer shows on the dashboard. Is there a way to code to have both HUD and dashboard ON at the same time?
Any help would be appreciated. If there are any other cool features I should enabled, please let me know. Thanks, Mo


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn and fellow coders, have you had a chance to a code a idrve5.0 vehicle? I have a 2017 X4 with idrive5.0. I was able to code almost every feature I had done in my 2014 F10 previously but there are options that I could not find or does not work on the X4:
1.	- Close mirrors + windows + moon roof through key FOB
a.	CAS	3003 FH MASTER	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB	aktiv / Werte=01
b.	FRM	3020	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSC HLIESSEN	aktiv / Werte=01
c.	I completed the above but the mirrors don’t close via the FOB. Oddly enough I was coded the “close trunk via fob” and that worked beautifully (that should be the default option for all automated trunks).
d.	This option worked great on my previous 2014 F10 but not working on the 17 X4. Am I doing something wrong?
2.	For memory seat easy access on drivers side (this moves seat back when car is off and back to set position when started):
a.	IHK 3000 IHK_CODIERDATEN OFF_MEMORY set aktiv
b.	I coded and tested and my driver side seat does not move back to its memory set position. Again am I coding it incorrectly?
3.	The 2017 X4 does not have any “PDC” or “TRSVC” parameters. Is there another folder I should be finding the options to enable rear view camera and surround view at all speeds?
4.	I’ve never been able to find any coding to enable the HUD and the Digital Display at the same time? For example, if you turn OFF the HUD the GPS shows on the dashboard but once you turned ON the HUD it no longer shows on the dashboard. Is there a way to code to have both HUD and dashboard ON at the same time?
Any help would be appreciated. If there are any other cool features I should enabled, please let me know. Thanks, Mo


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MoBMWs said:


> Hi Shawn and fellow coders, have you had a chance to a code a idrve5.0 vehicle? I have a 2017 X4 with idrive5.0. I was able to code almost every feature I had done in my 2014 F10 previously but there are options that I could not find or does not work on the X4:
> 1.	- Close mirrors + windows + moon roof through key FOB
> a.	CAS	3003 FH MASTER	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB	aktiv / Werte=01
> b.	FRM	3020	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSC HLIESSEN	aktiv / Werte=01
> ...


Idrive5 has almost nothing to do with those functions.

1. You are missing some funktions.
2. You are in the HVAC module. Off_Memory has to do with A/C remembering to stay off if off when vehicle shutdown.
3. Does it have a PMA or iCAM ECU?
4. Not possible. Why would you want the redundancy?


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

1. yep i forgot to enable Set Mirror Fold Delay Time, once done the side mirrors now fold via the FOB.
2. i found the coding in a X25 coding sheet, technically the IHK ECU is not listed under the X4 FA ECUs. i reviewed the F30 coding sheets and couldn't find where one could code their driver seat to move back when the car is off either. i thought i read someone was able to do it but at that time i had no interest until i got the X4 for easy entry and easy exit, it would remind me of how the 5 series steering moves up and away for you to exit easily.
3. i found iCAM and PMA2 but neither of the ECUs had the PDC or TSDVC parameters for coding (ie: parameters=D_SCHWELLE_2 or SV_Activate_Speed_Limit). i searched for the parameters in the other ECUs (ie: CAS, FRM, etc) but none of them had the parameters to enable rear camera and surround view at all times. maybe they changed the parameters for the 2017. i'll wait until someone figures it out.
4. i'm unable to see the HUD with my raybans on. on my 2014 5 series, there was a button where i could toggle to turn ON and OFF the HUD, when off, the dashboard would show everything. the X4 doesn't have that button to toggle the HUD, i have to go into the idrive deep menus to disable it. wished there was a way to have both enable at the same time, heck we paid for the features, should have the option by default in the idrive to.


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

1. yep i forgot to enable Set Mirror Fold Delay Time, once done the side mirrors now fold via the FOB.
2. i found the coding in a X25 coding sheet, technically the IHK ECU is not listed under the X4 FA ECUs. i reviewed the F30 coding sheets and couldn't find where one could code their driver seat to move back when the car is off either. i thought i read someone was able to do it but at that time i had no interest until i got the X4 for easy entry and easy exit, it would remind me of how the 5 series steering moves up and away for you to exit easily.
3. i found iCAM and PMA2 but neither of the ECUs had the PDC or TSDVC parameters for coding (ie: parameters=D_SCHWELLE_2 or SV_Activate_Speed_Limit). i searched for the parameters in the other ECUs (ie: CAS, FRM, etc) but none of them had the parameters to enable rear camera and surround view at all times. maybe they changed the parameters for the 2017. i'll wait until someone figures it out.
4. i'm unable to see the HUD with my raybans on. on my 2014 5 series, there was a button where i could toggle to turn ON and OFF the HUD, when off, the dashboard would show everything. the X4 doesn't have that button to toggle the HUD, i have to go into the idrive deep menus to disable it. wished there was a way to have both enable at the same time, heck we paid for the features, should have the option by default in the idrive to.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MoBMWs said:


> 1. yep i forgot to enable Set Mirror Fold Delay Time, once done the side mirrors now fold via the FOB.
> 2. i found the coding in a X25 coding sheet, technically the IHK ECU is not listed under the X4 FA ECUs. i reviewed the F30 coding sheets and couldn't find where one could code their driver seat to move back when the car is off either. i thought i read someone was able to do it but at that time i had no interest until i got the X4 for easy entry and easy exit, it would remind me of how the 5 series steering moves up and away for you to exit easily.
> 3. i found iCAM and PMA2 but neither of the ECUs had the PDC or TSDVC parameters for coding (ie: parameters=D_SCHWELLE_2 or SV_Activate_Speed_Limit). i searched for the parameters in the other ECUs (ie: CAS, FRM, etc) but none of them had the parameters to enable rear camera and surround view at all times. maybe they changed the parameters for the 2017. i'll wait until someone figures it out.
> 4. i'm unable to see the HUD with my raybans on. on my 2014 5 series, there was a button where i could toggle to turn ON and OFF the HUD, when off, the dashboard would show everything. the X4 doesn't have that button to toggle the HUD, i have to go into the idrive deep menus to disable it. wished there was a way to have both enable at the same time, heck we paid for the features, should have the option by default in the idrive to.


1. :thumbup:
2. Coding is ECU Specific. See my CAFD_ID Charts; you can see which ECU's are shared by different chassis. The F25 shares ECU's with an F10 (FRM, CAS, LHM, TMS). Easy Entry settings are in FRM and SM/CFAS-PLX_1. 
3. Do you have CAFD_0001D75, CAFD_0000163C, CAFD_00001AB7, or CAFD_0000146B?
4. I prefer the DA+ and HUD toggle by light switch on the F10 as well compared to the newer central control on F15 and F26. Almost any menu you can highlight (eg, message, route details, etc) can be assigned to 1-8 memory hotkey so you do not have to click through multiple menu layers.


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

i appreciate the info Almaretto, i'll play with the coding again this coming weekend . Thanks, Mo


----------



## nam11b (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey all, looking to start playing with coding on my 650i. Can somebody help me out with software? Thanks


----------



## packetpilot (May 13, 2016)

I'd like to request EDIABAS >7.3.0 please. It doesn't seem to have been included with ISTA+ this time around.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nam11b said:


> Hey all, looking to start playing with coding on my 650i. Can somebody help me out with software? Thanks


650i by itself doesn't mean much, E or F Series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thisisdave said:


> I'd like to request EDIABAS >7.3.0 please. It doesn't seem to have been included with ISTA+ this time around.


Use included version from last ISTA+. It has not been updated.


----------



## nam11b (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry, in my signature. 2014/F06


shawnsheridan said:


> 650i by itself doesn't mean much, E or F Series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nam11b said:


> Sorry, in my signature. 2014/F06


PM sent.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Looking to code my F30 2016 328d. Please pm the links and other "hidden" info.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rbreding said:


> Looking to code my F30 2016 328d. Please pm the links and other "hidden" info.


PM sent.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the updated psdzdata please?
I have a F56 (Mini) and recently got the firmware updated by the dealer. Can't read anything anymore with my 2.54.1 version.
Thanks!


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the updated psdzdata please?
I have a F56 (Mini) and recently got the firmware updated by the dealer. Can't read anything anymore with my 2.54.1 version.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the updated psdzdata please?
> I have a F56 (Mini) and recently got the firmware updated by the dealer. Can't read anything anymore with my 2.54.1 version.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## kevinle3110 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the updated psdzdata please?
I have a F25, and i am really newbie on this, i have tried to search around for the newest version download but seemed i only found the old version, 

Appreciate!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kevinle3110 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me a link to the updated psdzdata please?
> I have a F25, and i am really newbie on this, i have tried to search around for the newest version download but seemed i only found the old version,
> 
> Appreciate!


PM sent.


----------



## Redstar (Dec 5, 2016)

*Links*

Hello Shaun,

could you send me the links to the software. I have a 2014 F31.

If I PM you, could you check my VIN to check if I can get EBT (BT audio streaming, 2 phones and perhaps Office?)


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

can i please get links to the latest software?

thanks


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

can i please get links to the latest software?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Redstar said:


> Hello Shaun,
> 
> could you send me the links to the software. I have a 2014 F31.
> 
> If I PM you, could you check my VIN to check if I can get EBT (BT audio streaming, 2 phones and perhaps Office?)


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markgca said:


> can i please get links to the latest software?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Bam-Bam (Nov 17, 2016)

I need some help.

Car F48 in E-sys connected to F56
Could only find 2 iso 4 coding files in BDC BODY 3064 to code TAGFAHR L

MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_1_H_L_OUTPUT to sl-l
MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_1_H_R_OUTPUT to sl_r

Where can I find

MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_2_H_L_ OUTPUT ?
MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_2_H_R_OUTPUT?

Now only outside is on.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Marcel


----------



## Bam-Bam (Nov 17, 2016)

Bam-Bam said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Car F48 in E-sys connected to F56
> Could only find 2 iso 4 coding files in BDC BODY 3064 to code TAGFAHR L
> ...


Found solution.

BDC BODY 3064 = Outboad lights
BDC BODY 3065 = Inboard Lights.

Works OK now.

Regards, Marcel


----------



## Meiki (Nov 20, 2016)

Somebody an answer??

Which tacho changes or corrects the entry "BC_V_KORREKTUR"?
The "normal" (large rounds) or the additionally encoded BC (BC_DIGITAL_V) or the Tacho in the HUD?

Thanks
Meiki


----------



## EK711 (Jun 3, 2003)

Links to software please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EK711 said:


> Links to software please


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9966964&postcount=497


----------



## easypeazy (Dec 16, 2016)

hi Sean,

Could you PM me links to psdzdata and E-Sys? (Thanks again for the NAV source, hope to be installing it this evening.)

-Marc


----------



## easypeazy (Dec 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## nunz2 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Sean,

Can you PM a list of links. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

easypeazy said:


> hi Sean,
> 
> Could you PM me links to psdzdata and E-Sys? (Thanks again for the NAV source, hope to be installing it this evening.)
> 
> -Marc





nunz2 said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Can you PM a list of links.
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks great info.


----------



## darkmatter22 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Code*

Hey guys can you pm me the links needed to code my f48? New to forum but been reading this thread and would like to get into this.

Thanks In advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darkmatter22 said:


> Hey guys can you pm me the links needed to code my f48? New to forum but been reading this thread and would like to get into this.
> 
> Thanks In advance


PM sent.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Is anyone aware of a way to code the fogs to come on when the low beams come on in auto mode ?


----------



## kiaman (Dec 29, 2016)

Just got an ActiveHybrid 5, looking forward to coding it this weekend.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rbreding said:


> Is anyone aware of a way to code the fogs to come on when the low beams come on in auto mode ?


You can code fogs as welcome lights or allow fogs with high beams or parking lights, but I have never seen option for them to automatically come on with low beams.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kiaman said:


> Just got an ActiveHybrid 5, looking forward to coding it this weekend.


PM sent.


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

*Coding made easy: Step by step instructions*

After Upgrade NBT2 from our dealer, I need to use newest cafd version 006.020.007 in order that 006.018.xxx. I have upgrade the psdzdata to v60 with older esys 3.27.1 and his launcher 2.58 but esys load the old version. After KIS/SVT calculation I have 
url immagine


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxstein said:


> After Upgrade NBT2 from our dealer, I need to use newest cafd version 006.020.007 in order that 006.018.xxx. I have upgrade the psdzdata to v60 with older esys 3.27.1 and his launcher 2.58 but esys load the old version. After KIS/SVT calculation I have
> url immagine


CAFD_00001ef6.caf.006_020_007 is in 3.59.5 & later. CAFD_00001ef6.caf.006_018.016 is in 3.59.4+.
There is no launcher 2.58. 2.5.3 was last 2.5.x build before 2.6.0. And, launcher is not needed for flashing.

You selected incorrect I-Step Shipment. HWEL should match and be black.

What are you trying to do?


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> CAFD_00001ef6.caf.006_020_007 is in 3.59.5 & later. CAFD_00001ef6.caf.006_018.016 is in 3.59.4+.
> 
> There is no launcher 2.58. 2.5.3 was last 2.5.x build before 2.6.0. And, launcher is not needed for flashing.
> 
> ...


I need to code FDL of NBT2 with last CAFD 006.020.007.
My PC was configured with esys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 58.3. After upgrade of NBT2 with last firmware (done by my dealer) I have delete old psdzdata, replace with v60, open ESYS with launcher, read FA, read SVT but I see the older CAFD version.

What are to do in order to operate with last CAFD version ?


----------



## bluewind (Jan 16, 2013)

Can I please get a PM with the links as well? Thanks much in advance and a happy new year for everyone!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluewind said:


> Can I please get a PM with the links as well? Thanks much in advance and a happy new year for everyone!


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9980840&postcount=11218


----------



## Pindersk (May 8, 2012)

Hi, Can I please get the link to the software to program my 2013 E70!

Thanks!


----------



## Pindersk (May 8, 2012)

Hi, Can I please get the link to the software to program my 2013 E70!

Thanks!


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Hi,
I tried to inject cafd into new HKFM module and got errors.
Please help me to recover.
The version of PsdzData is 3.60.2 light, not full version.

---How got error---
Run E-Sys3.27.1 via E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.5.3.108.
Connect the car via VIN.
Read FA and activate FA.
Read SVT.
Select HKFM_LS and click 'Detect CAF for SWE' button.
Get error as follows.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tom2325 said:


> Hi,
> I tried to inject cafd into new HKFM module and got errors.
> Please help me to recover.
> The version of PsdzData is 3.60.2 light, not full version.
> ...


You do not need launcher for VO coding. But, sent you updated launcher which fixed HKFM issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pindersk said:


> Hi, Can I please get the link to the software to program my 2013 E70!
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Freshazfuk (Feb 29, 2016)

Is it possible to code out the tpms on a 2007 328xi??

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Freshazfuk said:


> Is it possible to code out the tpms on a 2007 328xi??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Can you not just remove 2VB from VO?


----------



## Freshazfuk (Feb 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Can you not just remove 2VB from VO?


Ive never tried im just tired of the error message every 20 min

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DRG9563 (Jan 5, 2017)

*Link for my 2017 X50i*

Hi .... would it be possible to get a link for the coding info / software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DRG9563 said:


> Hi .... would it be possible to get a link for the coding info / software?


PM sent.


----------



## dannywwc (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi .... would it be possible to get a link for the coding info / software? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dannywwc said:


> Hi .... would it be possible to get a link for the coding info / software? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## RGranada (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi .... I am trying to FA code an F31 but getting template too old error when coding the ECU's, would it be possible to get a link for the coding info / software and PZD Data? 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RGranada said:


> Hi .... I am trying to FA code an F31 but getting template too old error when coding the ECU's, would it be possible to get a link for the coding info / software and PZD Data?
> Thank you very much for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Winnetou said:


> could anybody send me an pm with F15 cafd?
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## VodkanDiesel (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey can someone help me with the E-sys Launcher Premium?

When I open it, it asks me for an Activation Code. I know there is a region block in Russia & China, but I live in US. I don't know why I'm getting this message. How do I bypass this?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VodkanDiesel said:


> Hey can someone help me with the E-sys Launcher Premium?
> 
> When I open it, it asks me for an Activation Code. I know there is a region block in Russia & China, but I live in US. I don't know why I'm getting this message. How do I bypass this?
> 
> Thanks.


Where you live not matter. What does matter is Windows Region and Language settings.

If in Control Panel the Region is set to United States, and the Language is set to English (United States), and Time Zone is set for a U.S. Time Zone, then Launcher PREMIUM should not ask for an Activation Code.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

It is possible that the latest psdZ 60.4 has an issue for F020 KIS.data that prevents calculating a SVT Target, see thread.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> It is possible that the latest psdZ 60.4 has an issue for F020 KIS.data that prevents calculating a SVT Target, see thread.


Yes, there is some issue with it.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, there is some issue with it.


Are you agreeing based on confirmation from another source or just my tests and results


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> Are you agreeing based on confirmation from another source or just my tests and results


I am agreeing based on the fact the it worked with 60.2.


----------



## griffith_500 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Shawn, appreciate the work you do for the community! Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZData and E-Sys? My car is at the dealer and they need to update the software for an issue I have, meaning that my coding will be gone. Car is a F15 50i, 2014. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

griffith_500 said:


> Hi Shawn, appreciate the work you do for the community! Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZData and E-Sys? My car is at the dealer and they need to update the software for an issue I have, meaning that my coding will be gone. Car is a F15 50i, 2014. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi fellow bimmer lovers.

While trying to install E-Sys Launcher Premium i get this request for a PIN and confirm. What should I do ?










BTW I path correct ?

Tnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

popmaster said:


> Hi fellow bimmer lovers.
> 
> While trying to install E-Sys Launcher Premium i get this request for a PIN and confirm. What should I do ?
> 
> ...


Path is fine. Set any PIN you want, and then Generate Token.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Tnx alot mate.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

OK, problem #2

Launching app...










...and then










E: I run W10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

popmaster said:


> OK, problem #2
> 
> Launching app...
> 
> ...


Try Default memory setting. Also, you must be using clean (unpatched) version of E=Sys.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Do I have to be connected to my car while launching this app ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

popmaster said:


> Do I have to be connected to my car while launching this app ?


No.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Not sure what could be the problem then. So far I have installed only E-Sys 3.27.1 and Launcher Premium.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

popmaster said:


> Not sure what could be the problem then. So far I have installed only E-Sys 3.27.1 and Launcher Premium.


No idea. Install latest Java and .NET, make sure you use Launcher Default Memory Setting, and use fresh clean install of E-Sys.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

I'll email tokenmaster. BTW what is the meaning of Launcher Premium ? To launch E-Sys ? Because I can launch E-Sys manually without this Launcher app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

popmaster said:


> I'll email tokenmaster. BTW what is the meaning of Launcher Premium ? To launch E-Sys ? Because I can launch E-Sys manually without this Launcher app


It is .EST Token Solution and it provides CAFD Mapping. BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD (and FAFP) files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x uses historical CAFD data from older Untrimmed PSdZData releases to dynamically map the trimmed data back into E-Sys.


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## popmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

I just created another user account on my W10 laptop and now it works just fine. I've also created VMWare machine with W7 and it worked like a glove. I guess there is something with my main user account that Launcher doesn't like.

Lets code!!!!


----------



## tmarshi (Feb 20, 2017)

*Record surround cameras while car is off?*

Greetings everyone!

I hope I'm not posting in the wrong Thread!
I live in a building with valet only parking, and I've been having more than a handful incidents of seeing new scratches on my car that didn't exist the night before.. story short, could some one guide me in correct direction, is it possible to use the already installed surround view cameras to record the footage on car's hard-drive?

I mean the camera is there, the hard is there. how can I get them to record??

Appreciate anyone's input,
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tmarshi said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I hope I'm not posting in the wrong Thread!
> I live in a building with valet only parking, and I've been having more than a handful incidents of seeing new scratches on my car that didn't exist the night before.. story short, could some one guide me in correct direction, is it possible to use the already installed surround view cameras to record the footage on car's hard-drive?
> ...


No, not possible. You will need to install a GoPro or something like that.


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello guys!

I installed E sys, set it up correctly, it connects to my car (did a FSC readout) and now, I want to start coding some stuff. Procedure is mostly clear to me, however I do have some questions, more or less to put my mind to ease that I will be able to react if anything goes wrong.

-can forgotten token code cause some sort of "ECU lockup" (logically no, since the only time you write into ecu is when FDL coding, but still)?

-what to do if FDL coding fails (just reflashing with old CAFD file or more serious damage?) and how often does this actually happen?

-can I brick ECU if coding procedure fails or is interrupted (or it will just require old CAFD file)?

-i read somewhere that variety of options depend on cars i-level, is there a year limit after which cars are codeable, or is it just luck of getting early software (my car is F11, dated october 2010 - however it might have been upgraded somewhere inbetween, should check)?

-if I want to revert code changes there are 2 ways: Browsing all options I coded and reverting them back manually, or just using old backup of CAFD file?

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaver1002 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I installed E sys, set it up correctly, it connects to my car (did a FSC readout) and now, I want to start coding some stuff. Procedure is mostly clear to me, however I do have some questions, more or less to put my mind to ease that I will be able to react if anything goes wrong.
> 
> ...


There is no .EST Token PIN to forget. With E-Sys Launcher, Token PIN is managed for you, and has nothing to do with ECU itself.

Bricking comes from Programming, not coding, but you can corrupt ECU Coding it incorrectly or with Power Loss. Normally it can be easily recovered by injecting CAFD into ECU and VO Coding it.

Any ECU can easily be reset simply by VO Coding it.


----------



## mzancz (Jul 28, 2016)

*Latest software*

Hi Shawn,

I just got my cable delivered last night! Can you please send me the links to the latest software I need to install. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mzancz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I just got my cable delivered last night! Can you please send me the links to the latest software I need to install. Thanks!


They are in the OP.


----------



## mzancz (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks installed and will try coding this weekend! Thanks to everyone for the help :thumbup:


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all!
Could you please PM me with the last software/data updates?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Hi all!
> Could you please PM me with the last software/data updates?
> 
> Thanks!


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10049413&postcount=348

Please do not cross-post.


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello guys, I need your assistance yet again.

Tried coding today for the first time, everything went fine, its not as hard as it seems. I have coded pressure and temperature of tyres, however, there is the problem. Since my car was made in october 2010 it runs on ancient software, that means that some functions (for example start stop off) were nowhere to be found, plus, for example, adaptive brake lights were actually set to active already and I didnt notice them blinking when braking hard.

My question here is: is there a way to upgrade whole car at once; i do have ISTA+, however do not own IMPA, is there a way to flash it in e-sys all at once?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaver1002 said:


> Hello guys, I need your assistance yet again.
> 
> Tried coding today for the first time, everything went fine, its not as hard as it seems. I have coded pressure and temperature of tyres, however, there is the problem. Since my car was made in october 2010 it runs on ancient software (i level: F010-16-11-503), that means that some functions (for example start stop off) were nowhere to be found, plus, for example, adaptive brake lights were actually set to active already and I didnt notice them blinking when braking hard.
> 
> My question here is: is there a way to upgrade whole car at once; i do have ISTA+, however do not own IMPA, is there a way to flash it in e-sys all at once?


No. Your car may be ancient, but the software it runs is not. F010-16-11-503 is from November 2016, only 4 months ago.

An F11 build in Oct 2010 would not even have EcoPRO or Auto Start / Stop functionality at the hardware level, so how could you possibly code it?


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Your car may be ancient, but the software it runs is not. F010-16-11-503 is from November 2016, only 4 months ago.
> 
> An F11 build in Oct 2010 would not even have EcoPRO or Auto Start / Stop functionality at the hardware level, so how could you possibly code it?


Well I am deeply sorry to say, that this: F010-16-11-503 is is just my PZSData version, was a bit too fast to assume it was my i-level (i gues it means software version november 2016?). However my real i-level is: F010-10-12-503 (which points me to december 2010), and was already upgraded from F010-10-09-522 (not that it matters though).

What really matters that there was no T_MSA_MEMORY and I thought that I might find TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF somewhere; without success.










EDIT: My car is european spec F11 520d, manual transmission, I guess thats why it had start/stop system in .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaver1002 said:


> Well I am deeply sorry to say, that this: F010-16-11-503 is is just my PZSData version, was a bit too fast to assume it was my i-level (i gues it means software version november 2016?). However my real i-level is: F010-10-12-503 (which points me to december 2010), and was already upgraded from F010-10-09-522 (not that it matters though).
> 
> What really matters that there was no T_MSA_MEMORY and I thought that I might find TC_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF somewhere; without success.


Yes, F010-10-12-503 is ancient as well.

Again, an F11 car with 1010 build date has no capability for Auto Start Stop (missing hardware). What good would coding something that car does not have do?


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, F010-10-12-503 is ancient as well.
> 
> Again, an F11 car with 1010 build date has no capability for Auto Start Stop (missing hardware). What good would coding something that car does not have do?


Well it does have it and trust me...i wouldnt be trying to turn it off if it would work.









My car is europe spec 2010 f11 520d, with manual transmission; i guess thats the reason it could have it in 2010.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaver1002 said:


> Well it does have it and trust me...i wouldnt be trying to turn it off if it would work.
> 
> My car is europe spec 2010 f11 520d, with manual transmission; i guess thats the reason it could have it in 2010.


Do you have an Auto Button on bottom of your Start / Stop button?


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have an Auto Button on bottom of your Start / Stop button?


Sorry edited last post with photo, yes I have. Is there supposed to be some other button?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xaver1002 said:


> Sorry edited last post with photo, yes I have. Is there supposed to be some other button?


No, you have it. Odd. My 1010 F10 thankfully does not have it. I guess Europe receive it earlier than North America.

Well, you need new firmware, so car needs to be updated.


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, you have it. Odd. My 1010 F10 thankfully does not have it. I guess Europe receive it earlier than North America.
> 
> Well, you need new firmware, so car needs to be updated.


Yeah, as I said I think that manual 520ds have it since beginning. Automatic transmissions and gasoline engines got it later.

So what are my options for firmware upgrade. Would official dealer do this, and for what price? I dont have INPA hardware myself, or i would do it via ISTA+, shouldnt be too hard since it is mostly automated. IS there a way for a complete upgrade over e-sys (with enet cable)? I read somewhere it could be updated ecu by ecu, but you have to flash them in right order, or you will be stuck with error codes. I could as well find private local dealer with system sophisticated enough to flash whole car.

Lastly i have an idea, official dealers should turn off start stop by default if you ask them and to do that they will have to upgrade my car (depends on what they use, can this be done in ISTA+? Or they also use e-sys?), do any of you have an idea if this could work?


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, I verified that US/English/PDT were the only region/language/zone.

Reinstalled Launcher v2.6.2 and OK now. If it's designed that VMs now trigger the activation, I'll wait for TokenMaster's response before going to 2.7.

Thanks.


----------



## gregamyra (Mar 21, 2017)

Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZData and E-Sys? 2014 i3.
You rock!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gregamyra said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZData and E-Sys? 2014 i3.
> You rock!


PM sent.


----------



## mehring (Jan 4, 2013)

I need to replace my old batterie with a new and bigger one.

So, I'd kindly ask for the link to E-Sys and psdzdata.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mehring said:


> I need to replace my old batterie with a new and bigger one.
> 
> So, I'd kindly ask for the link to E-Sys and psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## mehring (Jan 4, 2013)

That was really really quick. Thx so much!


----------



## dmann93 (Feb 17, 2017)

Good morning,

is there a chance to get the new link für Ists-D (rhein gold) ?

THX


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dmann93 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> is there a chance to get the new link für Ists-D (rhein gold) ?
> 
> THX


Not from this thread entitled "Coding," but your could from ista-D thread.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmann93 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> is there a chance to get the new link für Ists-D (rhein gold) ?
> 
> THX


Request it here:

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## supremee (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi guys! Does anybody have psdzdata for coding i-step 17-03? Does it work well with esys 3.27.1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supremee said:


> Hi guys! Does anybody have psdzdata for coding i-step 17-03? Does it work well with esys 3.27.1?


It is 61.1, and I would update to 3.28.1. PM sent.


----------



## supremee (Feb 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is 61.1, and I would update to 3.28.1. PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## kulrajburmy (Feb 24, 2017)

Is it possible to code enhanced bluetooth on a 2014 f20 135i?? How is it done via esys??

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kulrajburmy said:


> Is it possible to code enhanced bluetooth on a 2014 f20 135i?? How is it done via esys??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Depends on hardware.

Check op for details on vo coding.


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

Cheers for all the links and guides, finally got around to having a go today and so far it was really straight forward thanks to the forums, started with:

Ringtone Streaming to Car
Tyre Temps
Video in Motion and Additional Codecs
Start / Stop Last Setting Memory
Digital Speedo

Plan on enabling enhanced bluetooth and having a look around at other options


----------



## Archie82 (Mar 22, 2017)

Double Post...


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi boys. Id like to ask if its possible to code windows to roll up after you lock the car? I know, that if the windows are open and i lock the car with keyfob by longer holding it rolls up, but if i release the button the window stops rolling up. So im asking if there is a chance to code that way i wouldnt need to hold the button till window goes up all the way? In general i would like just to lock the car and the open windows would just close automatically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> Hi boys. Id like to ask if its possible to code windows to roll up after you lock the car? I know, that if the windows are open and i lock the car with keyfob by longer holding it rolls up, but if i release the button the window stops rolling up. So im asking if there is a chance to code that way i wouldnt need to hold the button till window goes up all the way? In general i would like just to lock the car and the open windows would just close automatically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


On the G012/G030, there is FDL for this, but I have not tested yet.


----------



## Deimis (Nov 13, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> On the G012/G030, there is FDL for this, but I have not tested yet.


Well, i need for f10  because now it sucks when u need to hold the button all the way it closes...

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Deimis said:


> Well, i need for f10  because now it sucks when u need to hold the button all the way it closes...


Use keyFOB as you walk away or automatic switch on door.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi all, what packenges do i need to install Full ISTA/D and ISTA/P with ISTA Launcher Console or ISTA Launcher
> Thanks
> Tomtom
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Bimmerfest


This thread is about Coding not diagnostics. For ISTA+, see Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+


----------



## ivanko (Apr 12, 2017)

Can i get the link for that latest psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivanko said:


> Can i get the link for that latest psdzdata?


All BMWs Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: Latest Software, Guides, and Tips


----------



## net_Guru (Apr 13, 2017)

*Software to enable features on a F55*

Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZData and E-Sys software

I have a F55 Mini Cooper SD and would like to enable some of the features

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

net_Guru said:


> Could you please send me the link to the latest PSDZData and E-Sys software
> 
> I have a F55 Mini Cooper SD and would like to enable some of the features
> 
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## katerle (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,

Can you please send me the links to the latest Software (PSDZData, Ista, E-Sys)?
My hd has gone and I want to make a new install with newest Software and data.

Thanks a lot and greetings from Bavaria :drive:

katerle


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

katerle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the links to the latest Software (PSDZData, Ista, E-Sys)?
> My hd has gone and I want to make a new install with newest Software and data.
> ...


PM sent, but requests for ISTA must be made here:

Ista p:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=892212

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## katerle (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone else got the M splash animation to work constantly? I saw it maybe twice since coded, car auto boots to NAV or media each time.

Could it be due to I've turn off legal disclaimer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eggyacid said:


> Anyone else got the M splash animation to work constantly? I saw it maybe twice since coded, car auto boots to NAV or media each time.
> 
> Could it be due to I've turn off legal disclaimer?


That is not a coding issue, that is normal behavior.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eggyacid said:


> Anyone else got the M splash animation to work constantly? I saw it maybe twice since coded, car auto boots to NAV or media each time.
> 
> Could it be due to I've turn off legal disclaimer?


In order to see consistently:

Car has to completely shutdown/go to sleep
Minimize time period between unlock car & start


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Reading error after selecting CAFD...*

Hi all, apologies if this has been answered... 
I'm trying to recode a couple of things after bringing my car in for service. I'm connecting ok but when I try to read I get the following:

Any help much appreciated!

Thanks.

Found this in the log file in case needed:

17-04-16 12:15:32,259 [INFO] [] init: E-Sys Version: 3.28.1 (build 46869) - 2016-09-27 [main]
17-04-16 12:15:32,259 [INFO] [] init: PSdZ Version: 5.02.00-2016-09-20T08:59:28Z [main]


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

NSilver60 said:


> Hi all, apologies if this has been answered...
> I'm trying to recode a couple of things after bringing my car in for service. I'm connecting ok but when I try to read I get the following:
> 
> Any help much appreciated!
> ...


You are using PSdZData_v3.60.2 and require at least 3.60.4. You must update. Links found in Section 3 of OP.


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

Almaretto said:


> You are using PSdZData_v3.60.2 and require at least 3.60.4. You must update. Links found in Section 3 of OP.


thanks. I downloaded and replaced with the new psdzdata version 3.61 and now getting the attached:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

NSilver60 said:


> thanks. I downloaded and replaced with the new psdzdata version 3.61 and now getting the attached:


Not sure why you are coding engine ECU, but Latest Launcher & E-sys 3.28.1 still has some java bugs to work out. You can either use 3.27.1 or you can load NCD directly in FDL-Editor.

When you Right Click Orange CAFD > EDIT, it is just redirecting you to FDL-Editor with CAF pre-loaded.


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

Almaretto said:


> Not sure why you are coding engine ECU, but Latest Launcher & E-sys 3.28.1 still has some java bugs to work out. You can either use 3.27.1 or you can load NCD directly in FDL-Editor.
> 
> When you Right Click Orange CAFD > EDIT, it is just redirectly you to FDL-Editor with CAF pre-loaded.


I'm not coding the engine, I just tried several CAFDs and they all gave same error.

This is odd because I've been using this combination since September and never had any issues. Same pc and cable as well.

I guess I'll try an earlier version 3.27.1.

Thanks again.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

NSilver60 said:


> I'm not coding the engine, I just tried several CAFDs and they all gave same error.
> 
> This is odd because I've been using this combination since September and never had any issues. Same pc and cable as well.
> 
> ...


Re Engine: I was just commenting because your image shows DME2 CAFD highlighted.

As far as I know, the problem is not related to any potential issue with ENET or PC; it has to do with Launcher 2.6.x-2.7.x, Java, & E-sys 3.28.1. For me, the "runtime" error does not consistently occur and there is no harm to vehicle. Your options are to:

Close down (with or without rebooting) & Restart E-sys to see if you still get error.
Load previously read NCD's (located in C:\Data\CAF or elsewhere on system if you moved) directly in FDL-Editor
Use E-sys 3.27.1


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

Almaretto said:


> Re Engine: I was just commenting because your image shows DME2 CAFD highlighted.
> 
> As far as I know, the problem is not related to any potential issue with ENET or PC; it has to do with Launcher 2.6.x-2.7.x, Java, & E-sys 3.28.1. For me, the "runtime" error does not consistently occur and there is no harm to vehicle. Your options are to:
> 
> ...


Went down to 3.27.1 and everything worked again without a problem!

Thanks again for the quick responses and great work you do!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

NSilver60 said:


> Went down to 3.27.1 and everything worked again without a problem!
> 
> Thanks again for the quick responses and great work you do!!


:thumbup:


----------



## yupinng (Dec 18, 2016)

April1 said:


> Obtain no cost Activation Code if pop-up request (for Russia, Italy, or China Regions & VM), directly from TokenMaster (developer). Press the Activation button to send an email request.


Gooday bro.. would be so kind to help me to get the activation code : E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CS82EB9A2BD427E099

Thx lots and do appreciate.. 
Regards, 
Yupin ( [email protected])


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

yupinng said:


> Gooday bro.. would be so kind to help me to get the activation code : E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135 Request Code: CS82EB9A2BD427E099
> 
> Thx lots and do appreciate..
> Regards,
> Yupin ( [email protected])


Did you read or just opt to quote the large, detailed op? My guess is the ladder.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> If ECU is corrupt (CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255), you can try injecting first:
> 
> - Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on ACSM => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on ACSM (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Test it last time, not work for me, i TAL flashing ACSM and coding from FA - success.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And remember, ACSM has three CAFDs so you have to mark three of them (use the STRG-button) to inject them. You cannot inject the CAFDs one after another!

CU Oliver


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

i upgrade HU-Entrynav to HU_NBT, now TAL reflash NBT with 60.2 data - work all function besides Navigation (activate later with fsc, no can on wire) but i can't reboot NBT via knob vollume and hold 20sek - how it fix? 
And why i didn't see EGS/ DME modules in TAL processing window? How upgrade SW this modules with Esys?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You cannot reboot a NBT by pressing the noob. BMW deleted this option. 

AFAIK it's possible to do the same with Tool32.

CU Oliver


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Have you right .prg (NBT.prg? ) file for reboot NBT via Tooll32?
my files don't open.


----------



## exbarboss (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi! Now sure if this is connected, I coded my car with ISTA-P 3.61.0.500 and it upgraded my Integration level. 
Factory: E89X-10-09-511 
Old: E89X-15-03-501 
New: E89X-16-11-500

And NCS Expert is showing me error with FRM module while trying to read it:

```
2041       Error         CDH.C   CDHCheckIdent     3
Falscher SG-Codierindex  A_PL2FRX: CODIERINDEX = 33h  FRM2_E89.C08: CODIERINDEX = 08
2041       Error    COAPI2.CPP    coapiRunCabd     6
Falscher SG-Codierindex  CODIERDATEN_LESEN
```
Not sure how to check SP_DATEN version that I have, but know for sure that I tried v47 and it was not working.

P.S. This is weird to me why ISTA/P is not able to provide you functionality to code you ECU features :banghead:.


----------



## exbarboss (Apr 19, 2017)

I think I fixed it. I pulled latest *ecu *and *daten *folders from ISTA/P (~:/BMW/ISTA-P/BMW/Services/data/ecudata/) and was able to read FRM without errors.


----------



## bimmer_pnoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Where can I find a cheat sheet for F01/F02? thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bimmer_pnoy said:


> Where can I find a cheat sheet for F01/F02? thanks.


Page 1


----------



## chuddism (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello all, thanks for the awesome work yo have been able to get e-sys downloaded but i have questions about the token generation process. i tried downloading the E-sys launcher premium, but instead i get two files in the zip folder but no actual program to run.
maybe there is a different location from the Mega site linked in post 1?

I want to do this right , got my cable and everything and now I'm getting excited about whats possible, even though a lot of it still sounds like a foreign language to me. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## chuddism (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello all, thanks for the awesome work yo have been able to get e-sys downloaded but i have questions about the token generation process. i tried downloading the E-sys launcher premium, but instead i get two files in the zip folder but no actual program to run.
maybe there is a different location from the Mega site linked in post 1?

I want to do this right , got my cable and everything and now I'm getting excited about whats possible, even though a lot of it still sounds like a foreign language to me. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

chuddism said:


> Hello all, thanks for the awesome work yo have been able to get e-sys downloaded but i have questions about the token generation process. i tried downloading the E-sys launcher premium, but instead i get two files in the zip folder but no actual program to run.
> maybe there is a different location from the Mega site linked in post 1?
> 
> I want to do this right , got my cable and everything and now I'm getting excited about whats possible, even though a lot of it still sounds like a foreign language to me.
> ...


Those are developer links. Check again and you should see the following:


----------



## Robocop25 (Jun 22, 2015)

*PsdZ files...*

Hi all,

may i have a noob question...

On download section there are two links for psdz files.
One from ISTA/P and one from ISTA+, but this is confusing me.

Why 2 different psdz files for same I-Level ?

Which one should i use now ?

And why have BMW this strange approach with 2 different data for same I-level ?

:dunno:


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I have used inpa for Fxx , from you PM. And I cant find there anything about engine N53 for F10 

I have tried to used MSD85, but it gave me error, during setting values for injectors:







and when I have tried MSD80 from ENGINE menu, the values were not stored anyway 



what should I do to have proper N53 engine menu to choose in F10 menu or in ENGINE menu? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have used inpa for Fxx , from you PM. And I cant find there anything about engine N53 for F10
> 
> ...


Yes, INPA has no script for N53. You will need to use ISTA/D (Rheingold) for N53.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robocop25 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> may i have a noob question...
> 
> ...


What exactly are you looking at?

In Post #1, all I see is "Latest PSdZData_Lite", and that takes you to MEGA Link for "Psdzdata_(ISTA-P)_v3.61.2.002_lite.rar".


----------



## chuddism (Apr 23, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Those are developer links. Check again and you should see the following:


Thanks Almaretto,
I tried it again and I found the third file.

I have now coded a few things and I'm now hungry for more.

I need to find an R270 to wipe a 6wa Eeprom. Does anyone have one lying around they can part with? Not sure I want to pay $399 to get it done professionally. That's more than the cluster cost me lol.

And are there instructions for actually editing the VO floating around. The ones I downloaded and printed all speak to coding the tree.

On a serious note you guys that contribute to this thing are awesome and guys like me owe you a debt of gratitude.

Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuddism said:


> ...And are there instructions for actually editing the VO floating around. The ones I downloaded and printed all speak to coding the tree.
> ...


E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!EgIFAZKb!H12P6g_2pCAFeH-GbDYEjcewfBTz_j4BT5UCMxck1bw


----------



## chuddism (Apr 23, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf:
> https://mega.nz/#!EgIFAZKb!H12P6g_2pCAFeH-GbDYEjcewfBTz_j4BT5UCMxck1bw


Sheer awesomeness!!!

Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Count00 said:


> I also got the same problem as user snowboardjoe. I can't connect to a F34 build end of 2016.
> Tried with icom and ethernet adapter but no connection. Rheingold connects without any problem.
> How can I solve this? I tried disconnecting the battery for one hour but it still doesn't work.


For ENET, is DHCP enabled and are you getting any fallback ip (eg 169.x.x.x)?
Are you closing ISTA+ before trying to connect with E-sys?


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dhcp is not enabled. What do you mean with fallback?
Only e-sys and itool radar is running. Everything else is closed.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Count00 said:


> Dhcp is not enabled. What do you mean with fallback?
> Only e-sys and itool radar is running. Everything else is closed.


FOR ENET, TCP/IPV4 should be as follows:



http://imgur.com/hub8zJZ


When set this way, network configuration displays:

DHCP enabled
Will get autoconfigured Fallback (eg 169.x.x.x)



http://imgur.com/MmdihO0


And, if wifi disabled, you will get yellow triangle over network icon in system tray.

If previously connected to home network or other program (eg, ISTA+) that uses same connection, sometimes network needs to be reset to acquire new.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures. I've everything like that by default but no luck.
If I use it on any other car I can connect.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

VTG F30 series not coded with Esys?
i can't found on tree ecu


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vasya said:


> VTG F30 series not coded with Esys?
> i can't found on tree ecu


VTG? Verteilergetriebe?

All Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series are coded with E-sys.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

almaretto said:


> vtg?* verteilergetriebe*?
> 
> All fxx-/ixx-/gxx-series are coded with e-sys.


yes,










Any idea (with Esys only) Almaretto?


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anybody ever succeeded in coding a F33 wtih e-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> Anybody ever succeeded in coding a F33 wtih e-sys?


Just a few thousand people...


----------



## bmw116 (Feb 12, 2013)

hi Shawn,
please send me the latest pszd-data files
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw116 said:


> hi Shawn,
> please send me the latest pszd-data files
> thank you


Go to Post #1, Section 3:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10005605&postcount=1


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vasya said:


> yes,
> 
> Any idea (with Esys only) Almaretto?


Here is complete ECU list:

CAFD_ID's

You can also check the training docs.

If you are looking for VSG ECU, you will not find. I am still not sure for what you are looking, but settings may be within on of the vehicles many ECU's. For example, an F15 does not have a "HUD" ECU, but FDL's are in KOMBI.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just a few thousand people...


Do you have any idea why I can't get any connection with the car? I have no issues with other F models.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> Do you have any idea why I can't get any connection with the car? I have no issues with other F models.


No. Maybe issue with your gateway module.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Probably but how to fix that? I already disconnected the battery but it didn't help.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Here is complete ECU list:
> 
> CAFD_ID's
> 
> ...


Coded ICM, DSC, EGS, ZBE but not effect... you know what ecu needed to code for work VGSG? DME?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vasya said:


> Coded ICM, DSC, EGS, ZBE but not effect... you know what ecu needed to code for work VGSG? DME?


No clue.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,
I had a F10 with comfort seats before. Here I was able to change the sit heating distribution in iDrive. Now I have the LCI with sport seats and this option is gone.
Is it possible to code this feature and is it working properly?
Thx!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

delirio said:


> Hi,
> I had a F10 with comfort seats before. Here I was able to change the sit heating distribution in iDrive. Now I have the LCI with sport seats and this option is gone.
> Is it possible to code this feature and is it working properly?
> Thx!


Alternatively, you can code the three levels of heat to be different distribution.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Alternatively, you can code the three levels of heat to be different distribution.


Ok, thanks. Getting back this menu like in the pre-LCI is not possible at all?


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

found the link that is for the lite version i will follow on from the "here" tab and request full version many thanks


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

BMWmatt123 said:


> to the link you sent me via PM but i will go back to page 1 and look for the link in first post





shawnsheridan said:


> No, it did not refer to the PM. I wrote specifically to check Post # 1.


sorry my mistake I'm a little tired haha its 02:26 in the uk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWmatt123 said:


> sorry my mistake I'm a little tired haha its 02:26 in the uk


:thumbup:


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

I am being asked for an activation code?

Is this new? I don't recall this before.

I emailed tokenmaster on Friday but he must be busy; hopefully enjoying his weekend. I was hoping to code our i3 tomorrow, any tips or advice?

Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Imola.ZHP said:


> I am being asked for an activation code?
> 
> Is this new? I don't recall this before.
> 
> ...


Activation code has been around for a long time, but those in U.S. have mostly gone unaffected by it, but now TokenMaster has expanded Activation Code to include all Virtual Machine users as well.

You will not get an Activation Code anytime soon. TokenMaster is out of pocket.


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Activation code has been around for a long time, but those in U.S. have mostly gone unaffected by it, but now TokenMaster has expanded Activation Code to include all Virtual Machine users as well.
> 
> You will not get an Activation Code anytime soon. TokenMaster is out of pocket.


Yes, using virtual box on my mac just as I have for years.

FML

Thanks for the heads up. I'll see if I can get a windoze machine.

So much has changed since January!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Imola.ZHP said:


> Yes, using virtual box on my mac just as I have for years.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


Use last E-Sys Launcher version as it does not require Activation Code for Virtual Machine installation and it works with latest E-Sys and PSdZData.


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
I took my 2016 X5 30d in for its first service and when I got it back all my coding had gone. I have re coded the HU_NBT but when I try to read BDC_BODY I get the error message on the attached screenshot.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitter3516 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I took my 2016 X5 30d in for its first service and when I got it back all my coding had gone. I have re coded the HU_NBT but when I try to read BDC_BODY I get the error message on the attached screenshot.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You must update your software. PM sent.


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

Awesome Shawn thanks.


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I updated my software thanks again for the link. However I'm getting the same message. Please see screen shot attached.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitter3516 said:


> Hi Shawn, I updated my software thanks again for the link. However I'm getting the same message. Please see screen shot attached.


No, not possible. The Missing File "cafd_000017be.caf.052_010_039" is in the 61.4 psdzdata folder, so t here is no way you can get this message and be using 61.4 PSdZData.

Look in your "C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd folder" and see if "cafd_000017be.caf.052_010_039" is there..


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, attached screen shot shows all the cafd_000017be.caf.052_010 file in the psdzdata folder. As you can 039 isn't there.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitter3516 said:


> Hi Shawn, attached screen shot shows all the cafd_000017be.caf.052_010 file in the psdzdata folder. As you can 039 isn't there.


Then you are not using 61.4 as you think you are. As I said, the file is in 61.4 psdzdata folder.


----------



## fitter3516 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I deleted the data file and extracted 61.4 again and the folder was in there. I have just finished coding so all good. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitter3516 said:


> Hi Shawn, I deleted the data file and extracted 61.4 again and the folder was in there. I have just finished coding so all good. Thanks again for your help.


:thumbup:


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have done many changes at once to my friend with F10 2010. And now even when Headlight switch is set to Auto... the Xenons are on during day.. I have checked the FRM and KOMBI and the parameteres are ok. Also did default values return according manual... but no luck. it was not fully dark.. like something between 17:00-18:00


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

During daylight even when the xenons are on the light on the cluster is white.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

ok. and I will check tomorrow morning, if the xenons will be off on AUTO mode. thx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sancheez13 said:


> Guides and tips lol


For an Fxx-series, Ixx-series, or Gxx-series BMW? See Standard Tools & SP-DATEN: Software Download Links


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys, is it possible to code without the Launcher? I haven't had success getting the activation code from Token Master after multiple requests


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mountain_Comman said:


> Hey guys, is it possible to code without the Launcher? I haven't had success getting the activation code from Token Master after multiple requests


Only VO Coding is possible without Launcher. All FDL Coding requires Launcher.


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only VO Coding is possible without Launcher. All FDL Coding requires Launcher.


:bawling:

Well guess I'll wait patiently.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

hi guys.. I got error during FDL coding CAS ecu.. and now i cant see any CAFD file in tree. and also the RMB menu - new CAF is disabled...

any ideas how to fix it? I do have the backup file.


//edit:
ok. i have injected the cafd file... but now the cas tree is black and strange icon on folder... how to fix it to origin state?



//edit2:
shall i click on that HW-ID from SVT?  please help.. i wanna origin state


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> hi guys.. I got error during FDL coding CAS ecu.. and now i cant see any CAFD file in tree. and also the RMB menu - new CAF is disabled...
> 
> any ideas how to fix it? I do have the backup file.


What error? Inject CAF (Detect CAF for SWE).


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

i dont know which one.. it wrote just:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: FDL Codieren

CAS [40]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_0000000f-005_025_051 FinishedWithError

i did the inject cafd file..now I have black tree in CAS folder..viz edite previous post...



any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> i dont know which one.. it wrote just:
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: FDL Codieren
> 
> ...


SVT reset and read again.

Pick one at bottom and work way up until one sticks.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

what do you mean svt reset? like read again? and inject cafd again some from bottom until some match?

//edit:
i think k now where is the problem .. the cas file should be CAFD_0000000F_005_025_051.ncd , but the actual i-step car is 17-03-505, and i have only 15-11-503 max in the option list... do i have old data?



if I will restore the backup cafd, will it be back blue?

why there is only option 14-07-505 option ,when i click to connect button ? when the car is updated to 17-03-505?

//edit 2:

ok nevermind. I have downloaded latest lite data. connect again to the car. load FA and SVT and now its blue again. thx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> what do you mean svt reset? like read again? and inject cafd again some from bottom until some match?
> 
> //edit:
> i think k now where is the problem .. the cas file should be CAFD_0000000F_005_025_051.ncd , but the actual i-step car is 17-03-505, and i have only 15-11-503 max in the option list... do i have old data?
> ...


There is reset button in your picture.

You should be reading SVT, not loading.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

its ok now. i havent seen the button so I didnt reset the svt. but thanks for advice anyway


----------



## mike poggue (May 14, 2017)

*Bc_digital_v*

In 6BW (Ghost panel), changing BC_DIGITAL_V to aktiv did not make any change in panel. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> its ok now. i havent seen the button so I didnt reset the svt. but thanks for advice anyway


It was black because you had an Actual and Target SVT. SVT reset button clears window so you do not have to close and reopen E-sys.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Really turn MSA memory off with VO coding Esys? 
OMSA option add to HO-wort or?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vasya said:


> Really turn MSA memory off with VO coding Esys?
> OMSA option add to HO-wort or?


OMSA is to add ASS memory, not default off. US vehicles are already set as such.


----------



## vasya (Jun 17, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> OMSA is to add ASS memory, not default off. US vehicles are already set as such.


sorry, Memory off now, need to activate,
test with out car - Ho-wort folder


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vasya said:


> sorry, Memory off now, need to activate,
> test with out car - Ho-wort folder


You toggle on or off with button adjacent start/stop. Not sure how you would test without car.


----------



## mntlshok (Mar 13, 2017)

*Coding 2006 330i*

I have a 2006 330i and want to learn coding for it. Is it possible and if so can someone give me some direction? Is there someone that can remote code it?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mntlshok said:


> I have a 2006 330i and want to learn coding for it. Is it possible and if so can someone give me some direction? Is there someone that can remote code it?
> Thank you in advance.


No reason to cross post and you do not meet the requirements of the title of this thread.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mntlshok said:


> I have a 2006 330i and want to learn coding for it. Is it possible and if so can someone give me some direction? Is there someone that can remote code it?
> Thank you in advance.


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10189321&postcount=12443


----------



## mntlshok (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry new to this. Thank you


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

any chance disable auto start stop in eco mode ?? it really piss me off


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

Curamrda said:


> any chance disable auto start stop in eco mode ?? it really piss me off


From one of the cheat sheets:

Auto Start/Stop Default OFF:
3023 -> TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF = aktiv 01


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys,

Finally got my cable, and all software's installed. So I'm ready to fry...er, try coding the car .

One question, I have around 15 total features I want to code (so 15 settings changed over various modules and CAFDs). Is it fine to do them all in a single session? Any other tips?


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Mountain_Comman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally got my cable, and all software's installed. So I'm ready to fry...er, try coding the car .
> 
> One question, I have around 15 total features I want to code (so 15 settings changed over various modules and CAFDs). Is it fine to do them all in a single session? Any other tips?


Yes, you can do it all at once. As the power has to be on I used a charger on the battery as opposed to running the engine.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mountain_Comman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally got my cable, and all software's installed. So I'm ready to fry...er, try coding the car .
> 
> One question, I have around 15 total features I want to code (so 15 settings changed over various modules and CAFDs). Is it fine to do them all in a single session? Any other tips?


Code offline or make sure to run engine to maintain communication to ECU's/charge to battery.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Mountain_Comman said:


> From one of the cheat sheets:
> 
> Auto Start/Stop Default OFF:
> 3023 -> TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF = aktiv 01


this doesnt work for ECO PRO mode . in any other mode its ok.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> this doesnt work for ECO PRO mode . in any other mode its ok.


Is your car starting in EcoPro mode?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

nope. but when I choose eco pro, start stop is turn on default... so I have disable it manualy all the time


----------



## Blackdeamon (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm new to coding. Could anyone please pm link for latest E-Sys? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackdeamon said:


> I'm new to coding. Could anyone please pm link for latest E-Sys? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> nope. but when I choose eco pro, start stop is turn on default... so I have disable it manualy all the time


That is your problem. When you toggle different driving modes, that overrides current setting.



Blackdeamon said:


> I'm new to coding. Could anyone please pm link for latest E-Sys? Thank you


Something wrong with links in OP?


----------



## Mountain_Comman (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys!

I just finished a massively successful coding session! :sabrina:

Spent 2 hours in the car browsing through a bunch of modules/CAFD's in great detail . Feel like I had a 2-hour long intimate conversation with my wife 

Can't believe it all worked the first time around! Thanks to the copious amount of info on this forum, and limitless patience and help from @Almaretto and @shawnsheridan! :beerchug:

Features coded were:
- M logo in HUD
- M logo in instrument cluster
- M animation on main display startup
- Elongated duration of M display
- Fold/Unfold mirrors with CA and fob
- 0 delay for mirror fold with CA and fob
- Enabled turn signals in HUD (crap I forgot to test this!)
- Enabled M lap timer
- Added M related checkboxes in settings
- Added extra HUD checkboxes in settings
- Changed sports display gauges to red and silver (to be tested)
- Disabled legal disclaimers
- Increased default audio volume at startup
- Enable retention of last setting for auto-start/stop
- Reduced CA trunk opening delay to 0
- Enabled closing of trunk via driver side button and fob
- Enabled retention of AC last settings​
The only one I couldn't code, and this is a bummer, was retention of last drive mode (i.e. if I turn off the car while in Sports mode, next startup should have me automatically in Sports mode). If anyone's been successful with this, do share.

Meanwhile, I'm:


----------



## srinivash (May 31, 2016)

Can you please send a link for Coding F48 Series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mountain_Comman said:


> ...Can't believe it all worked the first time around! Thanks to the copious amount of info on this forum, and limitless patience and help from @Almaretto and @shawnsheridan! :beerchug:


:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srinivash said:


> Can you please send a link for Coding F48 Series?


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mountain_Comman said:


> The only one I couldn't code, and this is a bummer, was retention of last drive mode (i.e. if I turn off the car while in Sports mode, next startup should have me automatically in Sports mode). If anyone's been successful with this, do share.


If you car has BDC_Body, then you can code it. Otherwise, not possible.


----------



## bmw_901 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Could someone give me the links for latest E-Sys and everything needed for coding F10 LCI?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_901 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could someone give me the links for latest E-Sys and everything needed for coding F10 LCI?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bmw_901 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could someone give me the links for latest E-Sys and everything needed for coding F10 LCI?
> 
> Thanks!


Something wrong with Links in OP?


----------

